# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #38



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=620433131388051&set=a.105598882871481.7601.100002641092685&type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm coming to live with you.


Me too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Mom always worked. During the summer I stayed home & took care of myself - I was 14 - was not allowed to leave the house - my boyfriend Chuck could ride his bicycle to my house to visit with me, but he was not allowed to come inside the house nor could we go into my backyard together, so we'd have to sit on the front porch steps to visit. We had 1 landline phone in our house - remember this was in the "olden" days. Chuck & I would talk with each other on the phone literally for hours. One day we'd been conversing for at least 2 hours on the phone when all-of-a-sudden an operator cut into our line-conversation & said "You need to hang up because your mother is trying to call you!" Shortly thereafter my Mom called me & said "You've been talking to Chuck!" Oh boy, was I ever in big trouble. Chuck & I never had lengthy conversations again.


What happened with Chuck in the end? Do you still know him?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know, GG - I just couldn't resist making a little joke about her. I'm bad that way. :mrgreen:


you bad alright :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This afternoon she was Lesley someone and posted prayers to goddesses. Last night she posted both Islamic and satanic prayers. Thankfully Admin takes her off fairly quickly.
> 
> Did you watch the video of the Muslim fellow who converted to Catholicism? I found it surprising and interesting that it was the Quran that directed him to Jesus, Mary and the Bible. I can only pray that more Muslims will read their book and question as he did.


I took CB's advise and pm admin to make me the mediator so I hope to stop the AOW's before they start, lets pray they agree.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Gifty...just passing through right now. I`ve been so caught up in my knitting projects, I didn`t have much time time left. Sorry about that. i`m cursing myself by putting too much of a burden on myself with all these projects.
> Also in the next few months and into next year we`ll be out in the yard a lot. Me and hubby will be selling our 6 black walnut trees for lumber. Our friends next doors son will be cutting them down for us. And as payment, hubby will be rewiring the new house he and his wife recently bought. I love the barter system.


hey wendy ,haven't talked here for awhile, if yu haven't heard I started a prayer list thread and have spent most of my time there. If you get a chance come vist and give us all a prayer we can pray for you.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

oh so sorry I didn't mean to come on here and contaminate this thread with my Christian gogily gobble. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you did it Karveer, people need a place they can go and ask for prayers.

Have to get in the shower must do something with hair looks like I put my fingers in lite socket.

Coffee then off to Dr.s.

WCK wish I could be there to help you empty boxes and really would empty them. Thanks for the patterns. 

LovetheLake going to try majic loop try it and did not get it so stop .

Oh my gosh We (hubby and I never remember anniv. So this year wrote it on calender. Forgot to look at calender. Guess what . I though we were married aabout 40 years hubby took out license. Found out 48 years. And they daid it wouldn't last. Guess we proved them wrong. He is lucky I stuck around. He needs someone to find the things that are right before his eyes. He would be lost with out me.

Ah love isn't it wonderful you can still love them even when you would like to cuff him upside the head. 

Off to adventure today Dr. then off to another town for lunch, Hubbys idea. I think I like his idea. Won't cuff him today. KpG you are a love Dad's story now for family to have memories of him.

Oh Bon you are the greatest the way you and CB and WCK stuck up for Karveer. 

Off now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh forgot WEE Bee put down the needles once and a while. You do know there is life out there beside yarn.

Gerg gal stay away from peppers sack them up put up little table put peppers in bag and put up sign free take them. Bet they will be gone before night fall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure he felt badly, but sometimes we're just absent-minded. Sweet dreams to you too.


They were getting ready for the trip at work, and he was in meetings off and on all day. He called from the plane before take-off.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I took CB's advise and pm admin to make me the mediator so I hope to stop the AOW's before they start, lets pray they agree.


Good idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> oh so sorry I didn't mean to come on here and contaminate this thread with my Christian gogily gobble. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> oh so sorry I didn't mean to come on here and contaminate this thread with my Christian gogily gobble. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yes, it's very offensive. All this talk of doing unto others as you would have them do unto you. :hunf:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh forgot WEE Bee put down the needles once and a while. You do know there is life out there beside yarn.
> 
> Gerg gal stay away from peppers sack them up put up little table put peppers in bag and put up sign free take them. Bet they will be gone before night fall.


That's a great idea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thinking of you during your appointment tomorrow Yarnie; hope all goes well.
> 
> Busy day for me tomorrow too - Annie called to tell me that the 10 boxes I was expecting yesterday arrived today and I already know the 5 more boxes from another supplier are coming tomorrow. And Wed. afternoons is the knitting group at the store. It will be like an obstacle course for the next few days.


I wish I could help you We could have fun working.I got my own box cutter too.
:-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Gifty...just passing through right now. I`ve been so caught up in my knitting projects, I didn`t have much time time left. Sorry about that. i`m cursing myself by putting too much of a burden on myself with all these projects.
> Also in the next few months and into next year we`ll be out in the yard a lot. Me and hubby will be selling our 6 black walnut trees for lumber. Our friends next doors son will be cutting them down for us. And as payment, hubby will be rewiring the new house he and his wife recently bought. I love the barter system.


I love to barter too. What are they going to do with the walnut trees?
You need to easy up on the projects. Stay on here all day like I do and talk.  :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too.


You are all ready here. :wink: Bon is coming to visit us. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are all ready here. :wink: Bon is coming to visit us. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/UniversalFreePress/photos/a.145136705532577.25873.142868065759441/755892957790279/?type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love to barter too. What are they going to do with the walnut trees?
> You need to easy up on the projects. Stay on here all day like I do and talk.  :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> *Oh forgot WEE Bee put down the needles once and a while. You do know there is life out there beside yarn. *
> 
> Gerg gal stay away from peppers sack them up put up little table put peppers in bag and put up sign free take them. Bet they will be gone before night fall.


Sure thing yarny. It`s nearly lunchtime here, and haven`t picked up my needles yet. Maybe after lunch lol
It`s raining outside, can`t do much. At least it`s supposed to be dry here Thursday and Friday.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> hey wendy ,haven't talked here for awhile, if yu haven't heard I started a prayer list thread and have spent most of my time there. If you get a chance come vist and give us all a prayer we can pray for you.


Thanks karverr...that`s a great idea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Gifty...just passing through right now. I`ve been so caught up in my knitting projects, I didn`t have much time time left. Sorry about that. i`m cursing myself by putting too much of a burden on myself with all these projects.
> Also in the next few months and into next year we`ll be out in the yard a lot. Me and hubby will be selling our 6 black walnut trees for lumber. Our friends next doors son will be cutting them down for us. And as payment, hubby will be rewiring the new house he and his wife recently bought. I love the barter system.


Barter system is great; friends and community helping each other. Walnut is a beautiful wood; my parents had a couple of walnut tables and a book case -- such a beautiful grain and colour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I took CB's advise and pm admin to make me the mediator so I hope to stop the AOW's before they start, lets pray they agree.


good idea


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> oh so sorry I didn't mean to come on here and contaminate this thread with my Christian gogily gobble. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You've kept your sense of humour!! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you did it Karveer, people need a place they can go and ask for prayers.
> 
> Have to get in the shower must do something with hair looks like I put my fingers in lite socket.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well at the docs and then a wonderful day for you and DH. Happy Anniversary for you and Mr Yarnie!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Yarnie and DH - and many more!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie have a great luncheon. Also prays for a good report at dr's.&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/UniversalFreePress/photos/a.145136705532577.25873.142868065759441/755892957790279/?type=1&theater


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB = great pictures in support of Israel!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember seeing news reports of ISIS taking money out of banks. Even with money they would need to find someone willing to sell to them - and at least publicly, it seems everyone, even other terrorist groups are denouncing them. I'd like to see anyone found selling them weapons or supplies up on genocide and war crimes charges.


It seems like no one wants to take Iran on. They all walk on egg shells around Iran, while Iran just gets closer to having nuclear weapons.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She should pay it back. You have to watch her. She will take what isn't hers. Oh - and she lies, in case anyone in the world doesn't know that.


Now Hillary is back peddling on the comments she made about Obama's foreign policy the other day. Does she have any more room for all of her feet that keep finding their way into her mouth? It's quite obvious that she doesn't think before she speaks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now Hillary is back peddling on the comments she made about Obama's foreign policy the other day. Does she have any more room for all of her feet that keep finding their way into her mouth? It's quite obvious that she doesn't think before she speaks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> My phone is 13 years old and the provider has told me that the technology is no longer supported so I should get a new phone and plan. So far, it's still working so I'm not going to replace it - a new plan would cost more than twice as much. I hardly ever use it and it isn't even turned on unless I'm expecting a call or need to be available.


I consider my phone a "dumb" phone, because all it does is makes and receives calls/texts. When it does die, I will just get a disposable phone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems like no one wants to take Iran on. They all walk on egg shells around Iran, while Iran just gets closer to having nuclear weapons.


I agree. And I think they're closer than they say. Unlike obama, they don't give anything away.

They're backing ISIS, so what does that tell us? And where is the leader - throwing himself a birthday party - no gifts, please, just MONEY!!! Totally disgusted.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry found the instrutions you gave me before. I go it I got it.
> 
> Oh I could just cry. In my own Dad's words what it wsas like when he was a boy. Oh Oh Thanks KPG.
> 
> ...


That is such good news Yarnie. Getting all of the things your dad wrote about is the beginning of your life settling back down. I know this is a great comfort for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> well finally got aunts shawl done


The shawl came out very nice, Karverr. I'm sure your aunt will adore it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is such good news Yarnie. Getting all of the things your dad wrote about is the beginning of your life settling back down. I know this is a great comfort for you.


It's wonderful to have this. Wish I had done that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I almost always do a crochet cast on (crochet around the knitting needle) for everything - it gives a nice even edge that looks the same as the cast off and is perfect for a prov cast on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WCK, that crochet cast on does make a neat edge. It seems like it would look much better than my usual cast-on. It didn't look too hard. 

Do you think it would work on a scarf using chunky yarn?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve always done a cast on where I put the needle through the front and back of the needle at the same time. It gives a nice edge.
I can`t remember the name of the stitch...is it continental cast on? I`m not sure but I`ve always done it this way. Some knitting websites say that counts as one full row, but I`ve never counted it like that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve never liked Shepard Smith from Fox News. And after seeing what he said last night, I like him even less. What an arrogant pig
http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/fox-news-anchor-calls-robin-williams-coward/?utm_campaign=2330533&utm_content=418219012&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Emailvision


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> WAs she using the name Lisa or an alias? Was she also bothering Karverr?


Using another alias (Lesley0401), used it on this thread too, along with many others, and presently bothering Karverr on the prayer thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I almost always do a crochet cast on (crochet around the knitting needle) for everything - it gives a nice even edge that looks the same as the cast off and is perfect for a prov cast on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LTL: I just reread your suggestions and noticed I missed your statement of doing a PCO AND making the cowl in the round. Your sentences were buried within my post so I missed them all the first time. Thanks for answering!

I like that and am thinking of trying that. I've never used PCO and have already learned to make the stitches with a crochet hook over a K needle rather than knitting the Prov CO stitches.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I miss them all to. Hey are you guys mad at me? why are you not posting?
> 
> Was it cause I have a problem with spelt ing and us's can'ts under stands me?
> 
> Stop laughing and start posting. I need a little sunshine in life right now.


Yarnie - me thinks y'all are our little ray of sunshine here on KP. Wonder if the rest of you feel as good as I do when I read "our" posts. Then we ladies have our very own, special, exclusively ours only Karverr - The Wonder(ful) Man - & he's all ours ladies!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

found it online it's called a prohibition shawl.


Country Bumpkins said:


> It is so pretty. Where is the pattern? I want to make it for ME! Your aunt will love it! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yup - you can still use the pco in the round. You would only have to reverse the k/p stitches if the pattern was written for flat - otherwise the stocking/garter sections wouldn't be in the right place. If the pattern was written for the round, you don't need to do anything else.
> 
> edit - 2nd thought, the pattern might go in the other direction for the bottom half because it could be counter clockwise. Have to rethink.


Oh, boy. I thought I understood. The author says to use the PCO and knitting in the round is optional. So, I'm going to do that and not reverse any stitches, but do it as written in the round. Who knows what I'll end up with; probably a messy knot!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The only way I can think of is doing Cat Borhdi's Mobius cast on. you work from the center out, but you would have to modify the pattern
> 
> The cast on can be mind boggling, but once you get it, don't stop because you will never be able to count the cast ons. You do the top and bottom at the same time. If you study it, it will make sense. You just have to remember where the beginning is and which is the middle marker. You must do the top and the bottom before you switch to the next row, but you will knit only half the same number of rows. I know clear as mud


OH NO! I don't need a Mobius, just like no seams, so thought I would do it in the round. I'll attempt the Prov CO, knit in the round in one direction, bind off, then use the live stitches to knit in the other direction and bind off. If that won't work I'll learn why! :-D (It works in my head!)

BTW: I got lost in your post above - so will read it again and again to 'get it.'


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lindas been making bread


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK and KPG - speaking a foreign language - just wait till I learn Spanish!


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> LTL is speaking in foreign tongues, too! It's all Greek to me.


It is actually Russian.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Using another alias (Lesley0401), used it on this thread too, along with many others, and presently bothering Karverr on the prayer thread.


She must delete her posts? Or maybe admin took them off? I can't find any.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And his wide? Accidental typo or just a little slip? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I noticed and love 'his wide' better, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


Looks delicious. Homemade bread is so good. I'll bet it smells good, too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> LTL - great tip on using cable from interchangeable needles for provisional cast on. Thanks.


 :thumbup: I agree - great tip. Especially since I've never done PCO and wouldn't have thought of her idea. With so many stitches, it's a huge help.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is actually Russian.


Let's hope we're not all speaking Russian in a few years. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I was going to claim this one, no matter what the quiz said. But I got her anyway - Megyn Kelly!!!!! I think she's great.


Me too - she's great, and I'm her as well. I think everyone gets the same answer. I'm not blond though. I wonder if Megyn really is? :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too - she's great, and I'm her as well. I think everyone gets the same answer. I'm not blond though. I wonder if Megyn really is? :-o


 Good question.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thinking of you during your appointment tomorrow Yarnie; hope all goes well.
> 
> Busy day for me tomorrow too - Annie called to tell me that the 10 boxes I was expecting yesterday arrived today and I already know the 5 more boxes from another supplier are coming tomorrow. And Wed. afternoons is the knitting group at the store. It will be like an obstacle course for the next few days.


Had I known, I would have been there to help! Just now reading this post .... hope all went well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Gifty...just passing through right now. I`ve been so caught up in my knitting projects, I didn`t have much time time left. Sorry about that. i`m cursing myself by putting too much of a burden on myself with all these projects.
> Also in the next few months and into next year we`ll be out in the yard a lot. Me and hubby will be selling our 6 black walnut trees for lumber. Our friends next doors son will be cutting them down for us. And as payment, hubby will be rewiring the new house he and his wife recently bought. I love the barter system.


Hiya WBee! Glad to hear you're doing well. You really should take up knitting, I hear it's a great hobby and not too time consuming. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope all goes well at the docs and then a wonderful day for you and DH. Happy Anniversary for you and Mr Yarnie!!


I didn't read it was Yarnie's Anniversary? I thought she was just going to lunch?

Yarnie - if true, Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Yarnie!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


Boy, does that look good! So professional looking. I'll be right over.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


It looks wonderful!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She must delete her posts? Or maybe admin took them off? I can't find any.


Admin is onto her game, Admin deletes them so unless someone requotes her, you won't see her posts once deleted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Boy, does that look good! So professional looking. I'll be right over.


Both of us will be right over!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


I just saddled-up and headed in your direction, I will bring the tomatoes and homemade mayo. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Both of us will be right over!


The smell is so fantastic .....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Try to talk later, lots to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope all goes well at the docs and then a wonderful day for you and DH. Happy Anniversary for you and Mr Yarnie!!


In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.

Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. One Dr. said I had them, but now Dr. who saw today said there was no report on the MIR I had . She said they sometimes put on report there may be a chance to have them when checking MIR, but all clear. Yea, Nothing like knowing that your in your 60's and not have what was said you had.

Know what yesterday was . Yarnie Day, at least thats what my sweet Hubby told me. He then gave me a box of Dark Chocolate Fudge. It pays to have a Yarnie Day. 
Had a nice lunch in town we went to. Went to St. Vinnies and found a good deal. Yarn used on machines. colors Agua, and lite Blue. Will combine to make something as soon as I use all of the yarn I still have. I will be in heaven by then, if you look for me I will be the one sitting on a chair with about 100,000 yards of scarf, will wrap everyone I know. I am just kidding, Won't need it then.

I can't get my tablet to go on line know. I really should learn not to push buttons. Ah heck whats life without a project to drive me crazy.

Oh WCK. my dad wrote in his life letter. They lived in the Soo and he would go down to the locks and watch the ships come through and it got so he knew every company ships coming through. Theyalso were able to ride Coast Guard Cutter durning 4th of July and watch fire works on the Lake. They would cross the border at Canada . Said the only reason they would stop you is if you had liuqueur this was during prohition. He said there was a lot of smuggling from Sault Ste. Marie , ontarion. Good thing he was to young then . Grandma had a pie shop when they lived in the Soo
I also found out that SM gave pictures he mention away. She seems to have given a lot of them away. My son had my baby pictures. Seems my brother has some to. My Dad told me before he even went into assisted living that they were mine.
She is incredieble that one.

Having BLT's tonight finial one tomato ripe with fresh Wheat bread from bakery. Not a good year again for tomatoes up here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.
> 
> Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. One Dr. said I had them, but now Dr. who saw today said there was no report on the MIR I had . She said they sometimes put on report there may be a chance to have them when checking MIR, but all clear. Yea, Nothing like knowing that your in your 60's and not have what was said you had.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I am posting away and you all are tomatoes and bread. 

Yum


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh forgot WEE Bee put down the needles once and a while. You do know there is life out there beside yarn.
> 
> Gerg gal stay away from peppers sack them up put up little table put peppers in bag and put up sign free take them. Bet they will be gone before night fall.


Better than that, the jalapeño peppers are almost ripe. Gonna bag some up & let the GKs take 'em around the neighborhood in their little red wagon to the neighbors who live a bit farther from us & sell them to the ones we didn't give the starter plants to - this'll be good for them - teach 'em a bit about business & they can use the money for Christmas presents for their friends & family. Now I ask you, who's gonna be able to say "no" to my 2 beautiful GKs? On the other hand, I very well may be buying back lots of our own jalapeños. I know I have an extremely hard time telling those 2 "no".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie have a great luncheon. Also prays for a good report at dr's.♥


I mean Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Yarnie. Wow 48 years is a good long time to be together. You must really love each other. Blessings for more happy years together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I consider my phone a "dumb" phone, because all it does is makes and receives calls/texts. When it does die, I will just get a disposable phone.


Ha!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. And I think they're closer than they say. Unlike obama, they don't give anything away.
> 
> They're backing ISIS, so what does that tell us? And where is the leader - throwing himself a birthday party - no gifts, please, just MONEY!!! Totally disgusted.


Really he said no gifts just money? Or are you joking? :hunf: :shock: :roll:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


Thank looks wonderful karverr...I can almost smell it.
Linda is a woman of many talents....a baker, a shawl model (which is gorgeous by the way), and a superb seamstress. You are both so talented. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve never liked Shepard Smith from Fox News. And after seeing what he said last night, I like him even less. What an arrogant pig
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/fox-news-anchor-calls-robin-williams-coward/?utm_campaign=2330533&utm_content=418219012&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Emailvision


Wasn't that a cruel remark?! I would have died if someone had said that when my cousin died? Terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> found it online it's called a prohibition shawl.


Thanks I will try to add it to my collections of what I am planning on doing the next 100 years.
Found it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prohibition-shawl-recipe


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.
> 
> Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. One Dr. said I had them, but now Dr. who saw today said there was no report on the MIR I had . She said they sometimes put on report there may be a chance to have them when checking MIR, but all clear. Yea, Nothing like knowing that your in your 60's and not have what was said you had.
> 
> ...


hey I got honey wheat bread ,homemade, I love blt's


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I will try to add it to my collections of what I am planning on doing the next 100 years.
> Found it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prohibition-shawl-recipe


it only takes 3 days unless you mess up like I did and have to start over


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What happened with Chuck in the end? Do you still know him?


Well...my Chuck story is thus: We stayed best friends - not really boyfriend/ girlfriend well into our 20's. Chuck joined the U.S.Army & was stationed in Germany. Upon his return I remained probably his best friend. Chuck was a charmer, for sure. He married I think 3 times & had 5 kids. Guess it was a good thing my Mom made us stay on the front porch steps, huh? He was from a very nice family. His parents liked me a lot. I'd spend Thanksgiving with he & his family. In all truthfulness, I think they thought I was too good for Chuck. He had all the advantages possible in life, but never took advantage of them. The world was his for the asking. His little brother went to the University of California, became a lawyer & ended up a Los Angeles County District Attorney. When I was in my late 50's & I was home visiting my folks in L.A. my Mom & I drove by Chuck's parents house & his Mom was standing in the driveway & Mama & I visited with her. She told us Chuck was living in Michigan, gave me Chuck's phone number & I called him when I returned home. He ended up being a long distance truck driver. My DH & I both invited him to visit with us when he was next in our area, but never heard from again. OK, you've now heard my "Chuck" story. Just 1 of many from my life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> it only takes 3 days unless you mess up like I did and have to start over


I have been ripping up a pair of socks for weeks now. I am waiting on new needles. I may start the shawl. I have some lavender wool I already have it I have enough.Ty!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I happen to agree with the statement of being a coward. There was a man from our church who committed suicide because of pressures from his work. Even his wife agreed it was the cowards way out. She did not say that until years later. It is a permanent solution for a temporary problem. He no longer cared for those around him or had any love for his wife and family.


Joey, I have been right there with him 3 weeks ago. trust me when I say it is not a cowards way out you have to be strong to actually do it. I don't mean those that cut themselves or take pills then call 911 hat is a cry for help.he was just so depressed he couldn't think right,I know I was. If I had not took the first step and cleared my mind and listened to God you would be reading my obituary right now.one is in the dark and can't see a way out they only think of one thing, to end their torment. it may be selfish to the one's he left behind but his pain blotted out all else. I pray for all those that have seen no other way out and for the one's that he hurt that God will heal all wounds


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I consider my phone a "dumb" phone, because all it does is makes and receives calls/texts. When it does die, I will just get a disposable phone.


My DH has a flip phone. My DD calls it his "grandpa phone".


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been ripping up a pair of socks for weeks now. I am waiting on new needles. I may start the shawl. I have some lavender wool I already have it I have enough.Ty!


i am going to expand my repituare I gonna quilt a quilt queens size at that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I happen to agree with the statement of being a coward. There was a man from our church who committed suicide because of pressures from his work. Even his wife agreed it was the cowards way out. She did not say that until years later. It is a permanent solution for a temporary problem. He no longer cared for those around him or had any love for his wife and family.


My cousin wasn't a coward. Just a very depressed person. He may have been taking a medicine that messed with his mind. Bob was the most upbeat caring Christian you would ever want to meet. Everyone loved his sense of humor and his caring way. If I said anything I would say he was selfish. But only he and God know the real reason he took his life. I have had depression myself at different times in my life. I have never consider suicide but it is the most dreadful feeling in the world. You feel despair fear and defeat. It is something that only another person that has gone thru it would understand. It was a chemical imbalance in me. I had low B vitamins and D . It is amazing how you can get off balance and a simple vitamin get you out of it. Stress can zap out your vitamins and leave you depressed and tired. Mine was also part of menopause. It is a horrible thing to do to your family and friends. They is so much guilt, questions and remorse of what you could have done if you had only known how to help. But I would never call it being a coward.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


Yummy! Hope you have real butter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Try to talk later, lots to do.


Ok Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


I'm thinkin' Linda takes very good care of you.

I love bread - Linda's looks tasty!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too - she's great, and I'm her as well. I think everyone gets the same answer. I'm not blond though. I wonder if Megyn really is? :-o


Only her hairdresser knows for sure!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Better than that, the jalapeño peppers are almost ripe. Gonna bag some up & let the GKs take 'em around the neighborhood in their little red wagon to the neighbors who live a bit farther from us & sell them to the ones we didn't give the starter plants to - this'll be good for them - teach 'em a bit about business & they can use the money for Christmas presents for their friends & family. Now I ask you, who's gonna be able to say "no" to my 2 beautiful GKs? On the other hand, I very well may be buying back lots of our own jalapeños. I know I have an extremely hard time telling those 2 "no".


Way to go gk's. You are teaching them a good lesson.I would buy from them. 
My son sold dill pickles for a dollar at school when he was in the 5th grade. My daddy bought him a five gallon bucket of pickles for a joke. He took them to school and sold them. I saw him with wad's of one's. I asked him where he got all the money. That is what he told me. My daddy got the biggest kick out of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.
> 
> Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. One Dr. said I had them, but now Dr. who saw today said there was no report on the MIR I had . She said they sometimes put on report there may be a chance to have them when checking MIR, but all clear. Yea, Nothing like knowing that your in your 60's and not have what was said you had.
> 
> ...


Great news Yarnie. More prayers answered. I am glad you are getting to enjoy your Daddy's memories.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> i am going to expand my repituare I gonna quilt a quilt queens size at that.


karverr....why don`t you combine two projects at once by knitting squares for a quilt instead? It`s a project I have on the go already.
http://notjustapurlgirl.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/nine-patch-star-blanket.html
I`ve got a couple of patterns in mind from here, so many gorgeous designs I`m literally spolt for choice....
http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Way to go gk's. You are teaching them a good lesson.I would buy from them.
> My son sold dill pickles for a dollar at school when he was in the 5th grade. My daddy bought him a five gallon bucket of pickles for a joke. He took them to school and sold them. I saw him with wad's of one's. I asked him where he got all the money. That is what he told me. My daddy got the biggest kick out of that.


Our best friends lived in Northern California. They grew pumpkins in their back yard. They were at their best just before Thanksgiving. Their 2 daughters cut the pumpkins off the vines, put them into their little, red wagon & sold 'em all to neighbors. The girls used their $'s for their Christmas money. The girls are both nearing their 40's now - are both married & each have 3 little ones.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Way to go gk's. You are teaching them a good lesson.I would buy from them.
> My son sold dill pickles for a dollar at school when he was in the 5th grade. My daddy bought him a five gallon bucket of pickles for a joke. He took them to school and sold them. I saw him with wad's of one's. I asked him where he got all the money. That is what he told me. My daddy got the biggest kick out of that.


What a smart and enterprising son you have. 
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Admin is onto her game, Admin deletes them so unless someone requotes her, you won't see her posts once deleted.


Oh. Good idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I just saddled-up and headed in your direction, I will bring the tomatoes and homemade mayo. :thumbup:


Sounds delish! Count me in, too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.
> 
> Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. Not a good year again for tomatoes up here.


So HAPPY to hear no aneurysm nor any change for your meds!

Everyday is Yarnie day - so enjoy and eat fudge.

Tonight I'll celebrate and eat a cookie in your honor - Yeah Yarnie!

I can ship a few very nice vine, ripened tomatoes to you if they do ever turn red; I'm very good at growing tomatoes you know.

:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Only her hairdresser knows for sure!


I think I see dark roots :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/167229-rocket-cause-worst-terror-attack-israels-history-miracle-happened/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/UniversalFreePress/photos/a.379789762067269.83551.142868065759441/647136938665882/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I mean Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Yarnie. Wow 48 years is a good long time to be together. You must really love each other. Blessings for more happy years together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Many. Many. Many.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well...my Chuck story is thus: We stayed best friends - not really boyfriend/ girlfriend well into our 20's. Chuck joined the U.S.Army & was stationed in Germany. Upon his return I remained probably his best friend. Chuck was a charmer, for sure. He married I think 3 times & had 5 kids. Guess it was a good thing my Mom made us stay on the front porch steps, huh? He was from a very nice family. His parents liked me a lot. I'd spend Thanksgiving with he & his family. In all truthfulness, I think they thought I was too good for Chuck. He had all the advantages possible in life, but never took advantage of them. The world was his for the asking. His little brother went to the University of California, became a lawyer & ended up a Los Angeles County District Attorney. When I was in my late 50's & I was home visiting my folks in L.A. my Mom & I drove by Chuck's parents house & his Mom was standing in the driveway & Mama & I visited with her. She told us Chuck was living in Michigan, gave me Chuck's phone number & I called him when I returned home. He ended up being a long distance truck driver. My DH & I both invited him to visit with us when he was next in our area, but never heard from again. OK, you've now heard my "Chuck" story. Just 1 of many from my life.


Georgie,

Thank you for telling me this. I really appreciate it. It looks like it turned out for the best for you. You would not have thought it at the time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Let us know how you are doing.


CB, Please tell us that you are fine. You have such a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, Please tell us that you are fine. You have such a good head on your shoulders.


I am fine. Why do you ask?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is how to have fun.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=666915113398648


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am fine. Why do you ask?


Maybe I read wrong. Did you say you felt badly some times. Please let me know if I did not interpret correctly...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe I read wrong. Did you say you felt badly some times. Please let me know if I did not interpret correctly...


CB, it was the vitamin B problem. Sorry I made a mistake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe I read wrong. Did you say you felt badly some times. Please let me know if I did not interpret correctly...


It was during menopause and I had low vitamin d and b. A few years ago and it made me depressed. I am fine now. Thanks for worrying about me.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was during menopause and I had low vitamin d and b. A few years ago and it made me depressed. I am fine now. Thanks for worrying about me.♥


Just want to make sure you are ok. Menopause is something else...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just want to make sure you are ok. Menopause is something else...


Yes it was !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Christmas in August!! A total of 19 boxes arrived between yesterday and today and about a dozen more expected next week. Most of it was ordered back in April and I'd forgotten what some of it looked like.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Christmas in August!! A total of 19 boxes arrived between yesterday and today and about a dozen more expected next week. Most of it was ordered back in April and I'd forgotten what some of it looked like.


Gorgeous yarn. I would be rolling in it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Our best friends lived in Northern California. They grew pumpkins in their back yard. They were at their best just before Thanksgiving. Their 2 daughters cut the pumpkins off the vines, put them into their little, red wagon & sold 'em all to neighbors. The girls used their $'s for their Christmas money. The girls are both nearing their 40's now - are both married & each have 3 little ones.


What enterprising little girls they were!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What a smart and enterprising son you have.
> :thumbup:


i agree, Wendy. Smart boy, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/167229-rocket-cause-worst-terror-attack-israels-history-miracle-happened/


Thank God for that. So glad he reported it so all can know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/UniversalFreePress/photos/a.379789762067269.83551.142868065759441/647136938665882/?type=1&theater


Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.
> 
> Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. One Dr. said I had them, but now Dr. who saw today said there was no report on the MIR I had . She said they sometimes put on report there may be a chance to have them when checking MIR, but all clear. Yea, Nothing like knowing that your in your 60's and not have what was said you had.
> 
> ...


Yarnie - such great news from the doctor! Good to go for another year - that's great. Sweet hubby to give you fudge. He was probably relieved at your results, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really he said no gifts just money? Or are you joking? :hunf: :shock: :roll:


Yes, I'm joking. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wasn't that a cruel remark?! I would have died if someone had said that when my cousin died? Terrible.


I bet he'd like to take that back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK, that crochet cast on does make a neat edge. It seems like it would look much better than my usual cast-on. It didn't look too hard.
> 
> Do you think it would work on a scarf using chunky yarn?


I think it would work great Bonnie, give it a try.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I will try to add it to my collections of what I am planning on doing the next 100 years.
> Found it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-prohibition-shawl-recipe


I've been watching Lark Rise to Candleford every night - LOVE it - but the reason I brought it up is that the women wear a lot of shawls. I love seeing them and how they wear them - some tied, some little shawls, some heavy for warmth in winter, some instead of coats (they were poor). It takes place in the 1890's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve always done a cast on where I put the needle through the front and back of the needle at the same time. It gives a nice edge.
> I can`t remember the name of the stitch...is it continental cast on? I`m not sure but I`ve always done it this way. Some knitting websites say that counts as one full row, but I`ve never counted it like that.


I think that might be a cable cast on Wendy; I've never counted it as the first row either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I happen to agree with the statement of being a coward. There was a man from our church who committed suicide because of pressures from his work. Even his wife agreed it was the cowards way out. She did not say that until years later. It is a permanent solution for a temporary problem. He no longer cared for those around him or had any love for his wife and family.


I see what you mean. Maybe it is that way sometimes. But sometimes people feel so dead inside, and sometimes they feel their families would be better off without them. It's an act of desperation. I heard on tv that Williams said something like - when you're deep in depression, the news that your house burned down and the news that you won a million dollars would get the same reaction - meaning no reaction. I haven't experienced it myself, but I've known people who have and have worked with them in a mental health facility. They feel worthless.

Of course, when you do that you leave a terrible lifelong misery behind in those who loved you. It is a cruel act, but often done out of desolation and desperation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well...my Chuck story is thus: We stayed best friends - not really boyfriend/ girlfriend well into our 20's. Chuck joined the U.S.Army & was stationed in Germany. Upon his return I remained probably his best friend. Chuck was a charmer, for sure. He married I think 3 times & had 5 kids. Guess it was a good thing my Mom made us stay on the front porch steps, huh? He was from a very nice family. His parents liked me a lot. I'd spend Thanksgiving with he & his family. In all truthfulness, I think they thought I was too good for Chuck. He had all the advantages possible in life, but never took advantage of them. The world was his for the asking. His little brother went to the University of California, became a lawyer & ended up a Los Angeles County District Attorney. When I was in my late 50's & I was home visiting my folks in L.A. my Mom & I drove by Chuck's parents house & his Mom was standing in the driveway & Mama & I visited with her. She told us Chuck was living in Michigan, gave me Chuck's phone number & I called him when I returned home. He ended up being a long distance truck driver. My DH & I both invited him to visit with us when he was next in our area, but never heard from again. OK, you've now heard my "Chuck" story. Just 1 of many from my life.


That's an interesting and bittersweet story, GG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been ripping up a pair of socks for weeks now. I am waiting on new needles. I may start the shawl. I have some lavender wool I already have it I have enough.Ty!


Yippee! I love lavender. So pretty. Maybe you can show us when you finish it. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Joey, I have been right there with him 3 weeks ago. trust me when I say it is not a cowards way out you have to be strong to actually do it. I don't mean those that cut themselves or take pills then call 911 hat is a cry for help.he was just so depressed he couldn't think right,I know I was. If I had not took the first step and cleared my mind and listened to God you would be reading my obituary right now.one is in the dark and can't see a way out they only think of one thing, to end their torment. it may be selfish to the one's he left behind but his pain blotted out all else. I pray for all those that have seen no other way out and for the one's that he hurt that God will heal all wounds


A frightening place, I'm sure. I'm so glad you were able to take that first step.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cousin wasn't a coward. Just a very depressed person. He may have been taking a medicine that messed with his mind. Bob was the most upbeat caring Christian you would ever want to meet. Everyone loved his sense of humor and his caring way. If I said anything I would say he was selfish. But only he and God know the real reason he took his life. I have had depression myself at different times in my life. I have never consider suicide but it is the most dreadful feeling in the world. You feel despair fear and defeat. It is something that only another person that has gone thru it would understand. It was a chemical imbalance in me. I had low B vitamins and D . It is amazing how you can get off balance and a simple vitamin get you out of it. Stress can zap out your vitamins and leave you depressed and tired. Mine was also part of menopause. It is a horrible thing to do to your family and friends. They is so much guilt, questions and remorse of what you could have done if you had only known how to help. But I would never call it being a coward.


It's terrible to feel hopeless and miserable and angry with yourself for feeling that way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is how to have fun.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=666915113398648


Cute! I would never have thought a bear would be so fun-loving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve never liked Shepard Smith from Fox News. And after seeing what he said last night, I like him even less. What an arrogant pig
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/fox-news-anchor-calls-robin-williams-coward/?utm_campaign=2330533&utm_content=418219012&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Emailvision


That was a very cruel thing for him to say; he must not understand how dark and hopeless someone suffering from depression can feel. Some even feel that their families would be better off with them gone.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that might be a cable cast on Wendy; I've never counted it as the first row either.


Thank you westy...glad you agree with me about not counting one as a row.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it was !


It's hard to imagine you depressed, CB. You're such a source of joy on here! But it can happen to anybody.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Christmas in August!! A total of 19 boxes arrived between yesterday and today and about a dozen more expected next week. Most of it was ordered back in April and I'd forgotten what some of it looked like.


Nice!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Christmas in August!! A total of 19 boxes arrived between yesterday and today and about a dozen more expected next week. Most of it was ordered back in April and I'd forgotten what some of it looked like.


Beautiful westy...i`m sat here drooling - and it`s not even at a food website lol.
Love that purple yarn...it`s gorgeous.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was during menopause and I had low vitamin d and b. A few years ago and it made me depressed. I am fine now. Thanks for worrying about me.♥


Thank you for reminding me about Vitamin D bumpy. I need to get some. It`s my opinion that Vitamin D helps with bladder infections too. It can`t be a coincidence that I`ve had a few since I forgot to buy some. I`ve already written in down on my shopping list.
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Lindas been making bread


looks so delicious; lucky you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for reminding me about Vitamin D bumpy. I need to get some. It`s my opinion that Vitamin D helps with bladder infections too. It can`t be a coincidence that I`ve had a few since I forgot to buy some. I`ve already written in down on my shopping list.
> :thumbup:


I take Vitamin D too - megadose for my bones. 50,000 units a month - just one pretty green pill. I go to get the bone density test soon - well, it was a year in May - and see about my Vit. D. I'd better make that appointment!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Christmas in August!! A total of 19 boxes arrived between yesterday and today and about a dozen more expected next week. Most of it was ordered back in April and I'd forgotten what some of it looked like.


That's it; I'm coming back to your shop to shop.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess our "president" has found the time to make a public announcement about Robin Williams....
> 
> Why is he on vacation making announcements about Williams when the Middle East is in chaos and our country has its problems.
> 
> I can see what is most important to him. Sickening.


He also made a stmt about the shooting in St. Louis, but said nothing when a black man shot & killed a 23 year veteran Indianapolis cop!

He only makes stmts when a white person kills a black person. He is such an A--hole!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> He also made a stmt about the shooting in St. Louis, but said nothing when a black man shot & killed a 23 year veteran Indianapolis cop!
> 
> He only makes stmts when a white person kills a black person. He is such an A--hole!


I agree!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree!


I've never liked him either. I turn the dial when he is on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to delete a book from my Kindle?

It isn't user-friendly nor obvious to me how to, and I cannot remember how I accomplished it before and want to remove a book now.

I know I can google it, but thought someone could help me out. Txs.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree!


Same here.....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> In to much of a hurry should have told all my anniversary is Sat.
> 
> Got o.k. from Dr. do not have to go back till next year. Yeah. Also found out I do not have aneurysm in vein to heart and not in stomach either. It is a good thing, did not want to take care of it till Dad was gone. One Dr. said I had them, but now Dr. who saw today said there was no report on the MIR I had . She said they sometimes put on report there may be a chance to have them when checking MIR, but all clear. Yea, Nothing like knowing that your in your 60's and not have what was said you had.
> 
> ...


Yeah Yarnie!! Great news with your doctor reports!! Mr Yarnie knows when he's got it good - a special day just for you with dark fudge was exactly what you needed. Adding to your stash is a nice bonus.

Your Dad had a lot of adventures in his early life; the Great Lakes used to get pretty rough in the storms didn't they? Do you remember your grandparents?

Sorry that SM didn't honour your Dad's wishes; some people just have to put themselves first. If they've gone to other family, can you get them back or at least get copies of them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Better than that, the jalapeño peppers are almost ripe. Gonna bag some up & let the GKs take 'em around the neighborhood in their little red wagon to the neighbors who live a bit farther from us & sell them to the ones we didn't give the starter plants to - this'll be good for them - teach 'em a bit about business & they can use the money for Christmas presents for their friends & family. Now I ask you, who's gonna be able to say "no" to my 2 beautiful GKs? On the other hand, I very well may be buying back lots of our own jalapeños. I know I have an extremely hard time telling those 2 "no".


Great experience for them Georgie, they're learning some wonderful lessons.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> well finally got aunts shawl done


Wow, this is beautiful! Would you share the link for the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can anyone tell me how to delete a book from my Kindle?
> 
> It isn't user-friendly nor obvious to me how to, and I cannot remember how I accomplished it before and want to remove a book now.
> 
> I know I can google it, but thought someone could help me out. Txs.


I have a basic Kindle. Power up the Kindle. On the name of your book choice press the right hand arrow in that little square button , go down to the bottom of that menu to 'remove from device' Select it, and voila


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, folks. I've not been on here much as went to dermatologist for rash (too many tomatoes) & medicine she gave me in a tube really made me ill. I thought I was going to barf, then felt as if I had a diarrhea then dizzy couldn't stand up then went to sleep at 5 PM for 2 hours.

The dr wasn't available & I didn't want to go to ER as last time I went, Medicare didn't pay the hospital a dime on the Bill!

I finally started feeling better then had such a horrible headache that my neck is sore today. I have just been lazy today & didn't do much. We had leftovers which I was thankful.

DD #2 came over & helped DH pick red raspberries & other garden produce. She took extras to a family at church with 4 children who was very happy.

I'm going to bed so night, night all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I have a basic Kindle. Power up the Kindle. On the name of your book choice press the right hand arrow in that little square button , go down to the bottom of that menu to 'remove from device' Select it, and voila


Thanks, I'll try this - Kindle not near me at the moment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Way to go gk's. You are teaching them a good lesson.I would buy from them.
> My son sold dill pickles for a dollar at school when he was in the 5th grade. My daddy bought him a five gallon bucket of pickles for a joke. He took them to school and sold them. I saw him with wad's of one's. I asked him where he got all the money. That is what he told me. My daddy got the biggest kick out of that.


 :thumbup: a good head for business at such a young age; I can see where his grandpa would get a kick out of that!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is how to have fun.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=666915113398648


cute little bear


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, folks. I've not been on here much as went to dermatologist for rash (too many tomatoes) & medicine she gave me in a tube really made me ill. I thought I was going to barf, then felt as if I had a diarrhea then dizzy couldn't stand up then went to sleep at 5 PM for 2 hours.
> 
> The dr wasn't available & I didn't want to go to ER as last time I went, Medicare didn't pay the hospital a dime on the Bill!
> 
> ...


Sorry for your troubles Jane; what a horrible experience from something that was supposed to help you. Hope you have a good nights sleep and feel better in the morning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've never liked him either. I turn the dial when he is on.


My DH can't bear to listen to him. He turns the channel, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, folks. I've not been on here much as went to dermatologist for rash (too many tomatoes) & medicine she gave me in a tube really made me ill. I thought I was going to barf, then felt as if I had a diarrhea then dizzy couldn't stand up then went to sleep at 5 PM for 2 hours.
> 
> The dr wasn't available & I didn't want to go to ER as last time I went, Medicare didn't pay the hospital a dime on the Bill!
> 
> ...


Good night, jane. Here's hoping you sleep well - and that tomorrow is better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for reminding me about Vitamin D bumpy. I need to get some. It`s my opinion that Vitamin D helps with bladder infections too. It can`t be a coincidence that I`ve had a few since I forgot to buy some. I`ve already written in down on my shopping list.
> :thumbup:


I couldn't believe I had needed VitD because I am outside so much . But I was low last summer I thing. It really helps for numerous things. Also my bones were so achy. It even helped with that. My dh had to take Bonnie's pill. It was 50,000 a month too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been watching Lark Rise to Candleford every night - LOVE it - but the reason I brought it up is that the women wear a lot of shawls. I love seeing them and how they wear them - some tied, some little shawls, some heavy for warmth in winter, some instead of coats (they were poor). It takes place in the 1890's.


I love the shawls on there. This one reminds me of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am off to take my mother to the dr. See y'all later. Stay out of trouble.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, folks. I've not been on here much as went to dermatologist for rash (too many tomatoes) & medicine she gave me in a tube really made me ill. I thought I was going to barf, then felt as if I had a diarrhea then dizzy couldn't stand up then went to sleep at 5 PM for 2 hours.
> 
> The dr wasn't available & I didn't want to go to ER as last time I went, Medicare didn't pay the hospital a dime on the Bill!
> 
> ...


Janeway,

I hope you are feeling better today! Please take care of yourself!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute little bear


So glad he was saved!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't believe I had needed VitD because I am outside so much . But I was low last summer I thing. It really helps for numerous things. Also my bones were so achy. It even helped with that. My dh had to take Bonnie's pill. It was 50,000 a month too.


I take Vit. D daily. Is one pill a month better? Need to take my calcium, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am off to take my mother to the dr. See y'all later. Stay out of trouble.


Hope she as a clear bill of health. Enjoy your mom!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't believe I had needed VitD because I am outside so much . But I was low last summer I thing. It really helps for numerous things. Also my bones were so achy. It even helped with that. My dh had to take Bonnie's pill. It was 50,000 a month too.


I was shocked when I first saw the dosage. I'd stayed out of the sun for years because I don't like the heat and to prevent pre-cancers on skin (prone to that). No wonder I had low Vit. D! But sometimes you can't figure out why.

I'm glad it helped you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was shocked when I first saw the dosage. I'd stayed out of the sun for years because I don't like the heat and to prevent pre-cancers on skin (prone to that). No wonder I had low Vit. D! But sometimes you can't figure out why.
> 
> I'm glad it helped you.


People in the North need Vit. D more because there is less sunlight. That's what my doctor told me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the shawls on there. This one reminds me of them.


It reminded me, too. I love the show. I just saw the one with Zilla's fateful birthday party.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I take Vit. D daily. Is one pill a month better? Need to take my calcium, too.


The megadose is prescription. I have osteoporosis, and that's why the doctor checked my Vit. D. I asked why they don't check it routinely, and he said it's an expensive test. They also won't do the bone density more than once a year - well, let's say insurance will pay for just once a year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People in the North need Vit. D more because there is less sunlight. That's what my doctor told me.


Oh - I did read that, come to think of it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The megadose is prescription. I have osteoporosis, and that's why the doctor checked my Vit. D. I asked why they don't check it routinely, and he said it's an expensive test. They also won't do the bone density more than once a year - well, let's say insurance will pay for just once a year.


I have osteoporosis too. My doctor does not check my Vit. D levels. Shame on him. I have an appointment in a few weeks. I am going to mention it - that you, Bonnie for telling me this. I think that your bones change slowly over time, so that is why they do the tests only once a year. Mine does it every 2 years...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have osteoporosis too. My doctor does not check my Vit. D levels. Shame on him. I have an appointment in a few weeks. I am going to mention it - that you, Bonnie for telling me this. I think that your bones change slowly over time, so that is why they do the tests only once a year. Mine does it every 2 years...


Do you take any of the medications for osteo = any of the shots? I may have to go that route. I hope I won't. No one in my family ever had osteoporosis, and the doctor was surprised at that. I'm hoping it was my Vit. D deficiency. I have a friend who takes the shot, and she's done quite well. I don't like the side effects.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH can't bear to listen to him. He turns the channel, too.


I noticed early on his many mistakes. He had to keep correcting himself, I don't like that in a journalist so stopped listening.

Then he added too much of his own biases/opinions, and I don't want that in someone who is supposedly reporting the news.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you take any of the medications for osteo = any of the shots? I may have to go that route. I hope I won't. No one in my family ever had osteoporosis, and the doctor was surprised at that. I'm hoping it was my Vit. D deficiency. I have a friend who takes the shot, and she's done quite well. I don't like the side effects.


My mother had SEVERE osteoporosis. Lost 7 inches in her spine and suffered like you would not believe. I took Fosamax for 7 years - about 5 years ago I stopped. He's still doing urine tests (just had one) to see if it is in my system. I have a pharmacist friend who does not like the shot.

Presently, I am lifting weights, etc. to see if that works. Just had a bone scan, so am very interested in the results. I cannot stand taking drugs... Having a yearly shot scares me to death. I feel it would kill me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My mother had SEVERE osteoporosis. Lost 7 inches in her spine and suffered like you would not believe. I took Fosamax for 7 years - about 5 years ago I stopped. He's still doing urine tests (just had one) to see if it is in my system. I have a pharmacist friend who does not like the shot.
> 
> Presently, I am lifting weights, etc. to see if that works. Just had a bone scan, so am very interested in the results. I cannot stand taking drugs... Having a yearly shot scares me to death. I feel it would kill me!


I know the feeling. I should be lifting weights. I asked dr. if I could try the walking 10,000 steps a day. He said, "Sure, you can try that." Very indifferent.

I couldn't keep it up because of Dh's surgery, trips to kids' houses, etc. I used to do some mild weights. Do you go to a gym or do it at home? The dr. I went to is supposed to be real good, but he seemed very preoccupied. I didn't like him too much. No follow-up for a year. So - I'll see what I think next time I go.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Let us know how you are doing.


I'm doing good CB....At times it's just a crazy life.
Thanks-You dear lady. 
Thanks to all for your big hearts, understanding and warm hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know the feeling. I should be lifting weights. I asked dr. if I could try the walking 10,000 steps a day. He said, "Sure, you can try that." Very indifferent.
> 
> I couldn't keep it up because of Dh's surgery, trips to kids' houses, etc. I used to do some mild weights. Do you go to a gym or do it at home? The dr. I went to is supposed to be real good, but he seemed very preoccupied. I didn't like him too much. No follow-up for a year. So - I'll see what I think next time I go.


Bon,

I do it at home. If I had to go out to do it, I'd never get it done... Would not do it. Sometimes I think that way about my doctor too. He wanted to put me on a daily injection! If I wanted to travel I had to take a mini-suitcase with my drugs. I said NO! I'd rather have osteoporosis.

Right now I am using 10 lb. weights - 3 to 4 times a week. It is very difficult. I need to do it right after I write. We will see if it works.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WCK, Your yarn looks like a box of candy!!!!
I wish I were you, what a joy opening up box after box of yarn store supplies.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I noticed early on his many mistakes. He had to keep correcting himself, I don't like that in a journalist so stopped listening.
> 
> Then he added too much of his own biases/opinions, and I don't want that in someone who is supposedly reporting the news.


Journalism is imbedded deep into the tenacles of politics, political correctness and whitehouse connections that it can nolonger be a trusted source for the news. Much like newspapers and news magazines....most all have their agenda's. It makes it tough to wade thru all the crap to find the truth, but WE do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis too. I had a hysterectomy at 40. Six years after, I had my first fracture. After 5 fractures. I had a bone scan. Then I took hormones again, then Fosamax, now vitamin D. It has been 13 years since my last fracture. It is a good day if I can fall and not break something.


I went through menopause at 46 (early). It is a terrible problem and can have severe consequences. I break toes all the time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Also,

The bone in your ear becomes compromised (from osteoporosis) and then compromises your balance. That is why the elderly fall. They do not have the balance because of that bone.

Also, your skull is compromised. My mother had 2 cerebral hemorrhages from a fall. Almost killed her. Had Last Rites and was on life support. She pulled through. It was all because of her skull that had osteoporosis, too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Interesting article - a rebuttal about Paul Krugman's view that more redistribution of wealth and more government influence will benefit the economy

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/167251-welfare-article-john-jordan/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> I do it at home. If I had to go out to do it, I'd never get it done... Would not do it. Sometimes I think that way about my doctor too. He wanted to put me on a daily injection! If I wanted to travel I had to take a mini-suitcase with my drugs. I said NO! I'd rather have osteoporosis.
> 
> Right now I am using 10 lb. weights - 3 to 4 times a week. It is very difficult. I need to do it right after I write. We will see if it works.


You're good. I started years ago with 2lb. Went up to 3 lbs - but it felt like 10! I've never had much upper body strength - could NEVER climb the rope.

I wish my doctor had been more supportive. I feel like I've had to just feel my way through for a year - lost my motivation when my time was so limited. I need a little encouragement or something. Maybe just a good treatment plan that doesn't involve drugs.

I hope you get a good report. It sounds like you're doing a lot to take care of it.

I wouldn't like a daily injection either - wonder what drug that is. My GP - not the osteoporosis specialist - told me that Boniva doesn't have the same risk of fracture as the other shots, but that's not what the drug info says. Maybe he's more up-to-date. ???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Very good, Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Journalism is imbedded deep into the tenacles of politics, political correctness and whitehouse connections that it can nolonger be a trusted source for the news. Much like newspapers and news magazines....most all have their agenda's. It makes it tough to wade thru all the crap to find the truth, but WE do.


Yes, and we really need a FREE press, not an indebted one. We need objectivity - almost impossible to find.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/08/14/Levin-ISIS-Wants-to-be-in-the-Stone-Age-We-Should-Accommodate-Them?utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+August+14%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140814_m121732933_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+August+14%2C+2014&utm_term=More

Mark Levin on ISIS and lack of our POTUS in having a strategy or foreign policy (or a brain).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis too. I had a hysterectomy at 40. Six years after, I had my first fracture. After 5 fractures. I had a bone scan. Then I took hormones again, then Fosamax, now vitamin D. It has been 13 years since my last fracture. It is a good day if I can fall and not break something.


Ouch, Joey - that's a lot of fractures. It sounds like what you're doing now is really working well for you.

I did read once that the most bone loss occurs in the first 5 years after menopause. Of course, there are other causes that might change that.

When I was at the dr's, he said to me - the most important thing is - don't fall. I went home, slipped on leaves and fell on concrete. Hard. Nothing but a big hip bruise. (The bruise was big, the hip - don't even ask!)

Since then I fell on my face while walking across a soccer net. It's best not to walk on soccer nets. I felt my foot catch, and the next thing I knew, I was picking grass out of my teeth! Nose swelled, eyes were a little bruised, but nothing broke.

Fell again this year at my daughter's. Hit my head really hard on the door (you'd have to be there to get the picture of this graceful flop). Nothing broken, I guess.

Every time, I tripped on something. I am the picture of grace.

I don't know if I'm lucky, or if the Vit. D is working. After hearing how well you've done, that gives me hope. I hope LL gets a good report, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're good. I started years ago with 2lb. Went up to 3 lbs - but it felt like 10! I've never had much upper body strength - could NEVER climb the rope.
> 
> I wish my doctor had been more supportive. I feel like I've had to just feel my way through for a year - lost my motivation when my time was so limited. I need a little encouragement or something. Maybe just a good treatment plan that doesn't involve drugs.
> 
> ...


I forgot the name of the drug - but a side effect is possible osteo-sarcoma. OMG. That is terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're good. I started years ago with 2lb. Went up to 3 lbs - but it felt like 10! I've never had much upper body strength - could NEVER climb the rope.
> 
> I wish my doctor had been more supportive. I feel like I've had to just feel my way through for a year - lost my motivation when my time was so limited. I need a little encouragement or something. Maybe just a good treatment plan that doesn't involve drugs.
> 
> ...


You need to find out what info is more up to date.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did not know about it compromising your balance. I do have a problem when I first stand up.


If you have osteoporosis, it could be the bone in your ear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went through menopause at 46 (early). It is a terrible problem and can have severe consequences. I break toes all the time.


Oh, LL! I remember you broke a toe on vacation. You were so matter-of-face about it, and now I understand why.

I know osteoporosis is nothing to ignore. There is an online support group, and just reading a little bit of it made me feel better. The main benefit I've had from the calcium and mega Vit. D is my posture. I guess that could just be from trying harder, but I'm glad it's improved. I think dragging a cart of school stuff behind me for a number of years didn't help my posture. I did exercise for a while, and then it sort of stuck. I think maybe it's because good posture is the natural way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ouch, Joey - that's a lot of fractures. It sounds like what you're doing now is really working well for you.
> 
> I did read once that the most bone loss occurs in the first 5 years after menopause. Of course, there are other causes that might change that.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know the feeling about a yearly shot. I should be lifting weights. I asked dr. if I could try the walking 10,000 steps a day. He said, "Sure, you can try that." Very indifferent.
> 
> I couldn't keep it up because of Dh's surgery, trips to kids' houses, etc. I used to do some mild weights. Do you go to a gym or do it at home? The dr. I went to is supposed to be real good, but he seemed very preoccupied. I didn't like him too much. No follow-up for a year. So - I'll see what I think next time I go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm doing good CB....At times it's just a crazy life.
> Thanks-You dear lady.
> Thanks to all for your big hearts, understanding and warm hugs.


We love having you with us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Also,
> 
> The bone in your ear becomes compromised (from osteoporosis) and then compromises your balance. That is why the elderly fall. They do not have the balance because of that bone.
> 
> Also, your skull is compromised. My mother had 2 cerebral hemorrhages from a fall. Almost killed her. Had Last Rites and was on life support. She pulled through. It was all because of her skull that had osteoporosis, too!


She really did have a bad case of it, didn't she? Amazing that she pulled through from that injury.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting article - a rebuttal about Paul Krugman's view that more redistribution of wealth and more government influence will benefit the economy
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/167251-welfare-article-john-jordan/


Thanks, WCK. Since you brought up current events, I wonder if we Christians will get any support from those who think we are all hypocrites - now that Christians around the world are being killed for their beliefs. I hope they don't think we deserve it. I haven't read any encouraging words, though. Anybody else?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did not know about it compromising your balance. I do have a problem when I first stand up.


I have a little trouble when I'm walking, but I'm 99% sure that's due to my feet and knees hurting off and on.

Isn't it fun growing up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/08/14/Levin-ISIS-Wants-to-be-in-the-Stone-Age-We-Should-Accommodate-Them?utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+August+14%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140814_m121732933_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+August+14%2C+2014&utm_term=More
> 
> Mark Levin on ISIS and lack of our POTUS in having a strategy or foreign policy (or a brain).


I saw him on Hannity last night. He's so smart - and so angry about what's happening. He said it all for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I forgot the name of the drug - but a side effect is possible osteo-sarcoma. OMG. That is terrible.


Oh, my gosh! That IS terrible. I was thinking of the risk of spontaneous fracture of the femur. The thigh bone is the biggest in the body, and breaking it almost always means a stay in the hospital. And spontaneous? That sure sounds like a kick in the head! How inconvenient. :shock: :shock: :shock:

Also there's something with the jaw. Now I'm getting a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach.

Take heart, ladies. They're coming up with new treatments every day! Just don't read the warning labels or watch the tv commercials. Oh - for the days when the doctor patted us patronizingly on our pretty little heads and said, "You're going to be just fine, little lady." hahaha

And we went home and were just fine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She really did have a bad case of it, didn't she? Amazing that she pulled through from that injury.


Yes, totally amazing. It was rough. She was never the same.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! That IS terrible. I was thinking of the risk of spontaneous fracture of the femur. The thigh bone is the biggest in the body, and breaking it almost always means a stay in the hospital. And spontaneous? That sure sounds like a kick in the head! How inconvenient. :shock: :shock: :shock:


Isn't sarcoma a cancer?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, totally amazing. It was rough. She was never the same.


That's a shame - something we want to avoid if possible. What would we do without our faith.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Isn't sarcoma a cancer?


Yes - I just looked it up. I wonder which drug it is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - I just looked it up. I wonder which drug it is.


I do not remember. I haven't heard it publicized. Osteo is bone, sarcoma is cancer. Bone cancer... Forget it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You may have heard this already, but I'll post anyway:

Love it!

"Word Crimes" by Weird Al Yankovic:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not remember. I haven't heard it publicized. Osteo is bone, sarcoma is cancer. Bone cancer... Forget it!


I'm with you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deleted vent about obama's speech.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When in Canada, DH had to visit a clinic. He originally went to the hospital but was told to go to a clinic instead as the fees were lower (they were $800 vs. $250).
> 
> I spoke at length to the person who checked DH in at the front desk, and learned and experienced first hand Canadian health care and services.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
please hold your breath till .....will kill..... 
Your rendition of the Canadian Health Care System is meaningless. We have used it extensively and are very pleased with it. Yes, it has flaws but overall it is a good system and beneficial for those who need it. Are you providing those who earn your income Health Care? Oh I forgot you import your stuff from countries who always provided health care - outsourcing is your game or have you folded.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a little trouble when I'm walking, but I'm 99% sure that's due to my feet and knees hurting off and on.
> 
> Isn't it fun growing up?


Gosh Bon: I don't know anything about growing up - I'm not even close to that yet 'cause I'm the world's oldest living teenager.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Deleted vent about obama's speech.


This is the sweetest little almost 6-year old girl I know - granddaughter. I can't leave it up for long. DD doesn't like their pix posted on FB - not sure about KP. She's as sweet as she looks.

I have to leave it up for a few minutes just so I can look at her. Haven't seen her in a while - still have a while to wait.

You know that involuntary smiling that newborns do? Well, this little one did it so often that I told my daughter, I'll bet she's going to smile a lot when she learns to really smile. She did - and now that she's older, she has a very happy personality. And we thought so from when she was brand new. I thought it was so interesting that we saw it that early.

Of course, there's always the possibility that I'm just crazy.

'Bye, Claudia!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! That IS terrible. I was thinking of the risk of spontaneous fracture of the femur. The thigh bone is the biggest in the body, and breaking it almost always means a stay in the hospital. And spontaneous? That sure sounds like a kick in the head! How inconvenient. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Also there's something with the jaw. Now I'm getting a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach.
> 
> ...


And....lived happily ever after.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And....lived happily ever after.


Yes. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the sweetest little almost 6-year old girl I know - gd. I can't leave it up for long. DD doesn't like their pix posted on FB - not sure about KP. She's as sweet as she looks.
> 
> I have to leave it up for a few minutes just so I can look at her. Haven't seen her in a while - still have a while to wait.


AW! Such a sweet, little pumpkin.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the sweetest little almost 6-year old girl I know - gd. I can't leave it up for long. DD doesn't like their pix posted on FB - not sure about KP. She's as sweet as she looks.
> 
> I have to leave it up for a few minutes just so I can look at her. Haven't seen her in a while - still have a while to wait.


Your grand daughter is beautiful bon. I can see why you are so proud of her. It`s understandable why your hubby might not want her pic up too long.
Thanks for posting it - however briefly.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw him on Hannity last night. He's so smart - and so angry about what's happening. He said it all for me.


I watched him online last night bon...an hour after listening to him on his radio show.
I love smart men.
For those who didn`t get the chance to watch it...
http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-on-hannity-the-world-is-on-fire-and-obama-doesnt-seem-to-give-a-damn/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s not even the middle of August yet and I`m sat here shivering. It`s only about 60 F outside and raining. 
I`m considering getting one of my blankets out of storage to put on the bed tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gosh Bon: I don't know anything about growing up - I'm not even close to that yet 'cause I'm the world's oldest living teenager.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> AW! Such a sweet, little pumpkin.


Thanks, I miss her. She's very nice to her Grandma.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Your grand daughter is beautiful bon. I can see why you are so proud of her. It`s understandable why your hubby might not want her pic up too long.
> Thanks for posting it - however briefly.
> :thumbup:


Thanks, Wendy. I miss her and her brothers and sister.

It's really my daughter who isn't sure about posting. She feels that way about Facebook. I don't know how she feels about KP but I'll take it down soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I watched him online last night bon...an hour after listening to him on his radio show.
> I love smart men.
> For those who didn`t get the chance to watch it...
> http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-on-hannity-the-world-is-on-fire-and-obama-doesnt-seem-to-give-a-damn/


Thanks for posting the link!

Yep - those smart guys are right up there with the cowboys and Mounties and firemen!! :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s not even the middle of August yet and I`m sat here shivering. It`s only about 60 F outside and raining.
> I`m considering getting one of my blankets out of storage to put on the bed tonight.


Oh, that sounds cozy. I'm looking forward to Fall - but we don't really have it here until November. Trees change sooner and it gets cool, but not the real thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bonnie,

The drug is called Forteo. It just came to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> The drug is called Forteo. It just came to me.


I read a little about it. I think it was in mice in large quantities. Still........ And that's the daily shot, isn't it? You give it to yourself?

I always wonder about these long-lasting drugs. What if they give you a shot that lasts for a year and it turns out you're allergic to it? How do they get it out of your system. Seems to me they should do some kind of test first. ?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I read a little about it. I think it was in mice in large quantities. Still........ And that's the daily shot, isn't it? You give it to yourself?
> 
> I always wonder about these long-lasting drugs. What if they give you a shot that lasts for a year and it turns out you're allergic to it? How do they get it out of your system. Seems to me they should do some kind of test first. ?


Bon,

Yes, I would have to give it to myself everyday. Forget it! I cannot imagine that...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> Yes, I would have to give it to myself everyday. Forget it! I cannot imagine that...


Oh. My doctor recommended Prolia - but I just read about side effects, and I don't want ANY of them!!!

Maybe they'll come up with something better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at this. So scary!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=236737116509887&set=vb.100005208001389&type=2&theater


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh. My doctor recommended Prolia - but I just read about side effects, and I don't want ANY of them!!!
> 
> Maybe they'll come up with something better.


Seems we're damned if we do & damned if we don't.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this. So scary!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=236737116509887&set=vb.100005208001389&type=2&theater


WHAT THE HECK!!!!! Camo is a wonderful thing in nature and the battle field, but this has left me weak in the legs. :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I watched him online last night bon...an hour after listening to him on his radio show.
> I love smart men.
> For those who didn`t get the chance to watch it...
> http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-on-hannity-the-world-is-on-fire-and-obama-doesnt-seem-to-give-a-damn/


I too agree, Mark is Smart and Honest.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I want to see if this recipe loads and is readable.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks so good for breakfast, lunch or dinner. I found this in my Cooking Light Mag. I'm going to try it soon, when I have company.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I take Vit. D daily. Is one pill a month better? Need to take my calcium, too.


His is from dr. A prescription . One pill a month. I take mine daily. 1000mgm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have osteoporosis too. My doctor does not check my Vit. D levels. Shame on him. I have an appointment in a few weeks. I am going to mention it - that you, Bonnie for telling me this. I think that your bones change slowly over time, so that is why they do the tests only once a year. Mine does it every 2 years...


You need to have it checked. So far everyone I know that had it checked is low. Too much sunscreen and it blocks the vitamin D too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm doing good CB....At times it's just a crazy life.
> Thanks-You dear lady.
> Thanks to all for your big hearts, understanding and warm hugs.


I am glad you are doing good. I know about the crazy life. I wouldn't know live other than crazy. 
I am thinking of you lately.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> WCK, Your yarn looks like a box of candy!!!!
> I wish I were you, what a joy opening up box after box of yarn store supplies.


How did I miss that pic. Beautiful yarn! Do you just look at books and then order. Or do you go to a market to shop?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Seems we're damned if we do & damned if we don't.


What is Prolia? What is it for and what are the side effects?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Amen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I want to see if this recipe loads and is readable.


Yummmmm!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to have it checked. So far everyone I know that had it checked is low. Too much sunscreen and it blocks the vitamin D too.


I don't use a lot of sunscreen...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis too. I had a hysterectomy at 40. Six years after, I had my first fracture. After 5 fractures. I had a bone scan. Then I took hormones again, then Fosamax, now vitamin D. It has been 13 years since my last fracture. It is a good day if I can fall and not break something.


Are you still on hormones? I glad you bones are better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Also,
> 
> The bone in your ear becomes compromised (from osteoporosis) and then compromises your balance. That is why the elderly fall. They do not have the balance because of that bone.
> 
> Also, your skull is compromised. My mother had 2 cerebral hemorrhages from a fall. Almost killed her. Had Last Rites and was on life support. She pulled through. It was all because of her skull that had osteoporosis, too!


I didn't know that. I have never heard of a skull having osteoporosis. Your poor mother. Was she in a lot of pain?
My sister went thru menopause at 40. Dr. told her the tanning bed shrunk her ovaries and her dh dying made her go thru early menopause. 
She has the unbalances all the time.I will have to tell her that. She is 51 and acts like a little old lady worse that me. I went thru it at the same time she did at 50. Worse time of my life. They told her she may have Menieres syndrome .


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The medical info you all have been posting about is very interesting and helpful. The gal I ride bikes with takes a monthly pill for osteoporosis, and her dentist told her that if she had to have dental work done while taking the med,the healing process could be jeopardized.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that. I have never heard of a skull having osteoporosis. Your poor mother. Was she in a lot of pain?
> My sister went thru menopause at 40. Dr. told her the tanning bed shrunk her ovaries and her dh dying made her go thru early menopause.
> She has the unbalances all the time.I will have to tell her that. She is 51 and acts like a little old lady worse that me. I went thru it at the same time she did at 50. Worse time of my life. They told her she may have Menieres syndrome .


Every bone in your body is affected by osteoporosis. Name a bone and it has it - EVERY bone. Yes, she had tons of pain. So much. It was so bad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The medical info you all have been posting about is very interesting and helpful. The gal I ride bikes with takes a monthly pill for osteoporosis, and her dentist told her that if she had to have dental work done while taking the med,the healing process could be jeopardized.


Yes, I was told that by my dentist, too. Also, bike riding does nothing for your bones. Heart, yes. Bones, no.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> WHAT THE HECK!!!!! Camo is a wonderful thing in nature and the battle field, but this has left me weak in the legs. :shock:


I know I'm a little twisted, but I thought it was rather pretty. It sure does look like seaweed! But it's the perky seaweed, not the limp yucky stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is Prolia? What is it for and what are the side effects?


It's a different kind of drug for osteoporosis. Blythe Danner advertises it on tv. That's all I can tell you -oh, injection or iv- can't remember which - twice a year. Expensive, I hear, but the doctor's office checked with my insurance. Prolia has a special deal for paying, but it's too complicated to explain right here and right now. :shock:

I understood it when they told me about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It looks so good for breakfast, lunch or dinner. I found this in my Cooking Light Mag. I'm going to try it soon, when I have company.


It looks good except for the jalapenos. I can't take hot. Maybe you can leave those out when I come. Or - I can eat around them. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It looks so good for breakfast, lunch or dinner. I found this in my Cooking Light Mag. I'm going to try it soon, when I have company.


It does look like a meal for all mealtimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that. I have never heard of a skull having osteoporosis. Your poor mother. Was she in a lot of pain?
> My sister went thru menopause at 40. Dr. told her the tanning bed shrunk her ovaries and her dh dying made her go thru early menopause.
> She has the unbalances all the time.I will have to tell her that. She is 51 and acts like a little old lady worse that me. I went thru it at the same time she did at 50. Worse time of my life. They told her she may have Menieres syndrome .


I'd take menopause any day over my PMS. That was misery. Menopause wasn't too bad for me. It did drag on though.

We have a friend with Meniere's. He's had it for a long time. He manages well - I don't know what he does for it, though. I hope she'll have a mild case.

By the way, you don't act like a little old lady!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this. So scary!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=236737116509887&set=vb.100005208001389&type=2&theater


I love it! What great camouflage.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd take menopause any day over my PMS. That was misery. Menopause wasn't too bad for me. It did drag on though.
> 
> We have a friend with Meniere's. He's had it for a long time. He manages well - I don't know what he does for it, though. I hope she'll have a mild case.
> 
> By the way, you don't act like a little old lady!!


I went through menopause 18 years ago and still have hot flashes like back then. Terrible. Can't sleep. Give me age 25 and I'd be happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting article - a rebuttal about Paul Krugman's view that more redistribution of wealth and more government influence will benefit the economy
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/167251-welfare-article-john-jordan/


 .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ouch, Joey - that's a lot of fractures. It sounds like what you're doing now is really working well for you.
> 
> I did read once that the most bone loss occurs in the first 5 years after menopause. Of course, there are other causes that might change that.
> 
> ...


Poor Bon. You sound like me. I stayed banged up alot to from falling. I slid in the mud and broke my toe one time. But you really have ad some bad falls. You are really blessed to not have broken anything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a shame - something we want to avoid if possible. What would we do without our faith.


I think we would be angry bitter woman with out happiness if we didn't have our faith. It is my foundation that I stand on. Never has let me down either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You may have heard this already, but I'll post anyway:
> 
> Love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the sweetest little almost 6-year old girl I know - granddaughter. I can't leave it up for long. DD doesn't like their pix posted on FB - not sure about KP. She's as sweet as she looks.
> 
> I have to leave it up for a few minutes just so I can look at her. Haven't seen her in a while - still have a while to wait.
> 
> ...


I missed the cute pix of Claudia. Do you have the pix on FB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s not even the middle of August yet and I`m sat here shivering. It`s only about 60 F outside and raining.
> I`m considering getting one of my blankets out of storage to put on the bed tonight.


It's this a crazy summer? We have had temps in the 80's , no humidity for a few days. Heaven!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> WHAT THE HECK!!!!! Camo is a wonderful thing in nature and the battle field, but this has left me weak in the legs. :shock:


I know! I would be so VERY scared it I saw that thing coming at me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went through menopause 18 years ago and still have hot flashes like back then. Terrible. Can't sleep. Give me age 25 and I'd be happy.


Been 12 for me. It seems that fruit juice , too much coffee or if I am nervous I still have the hot flashes. At the first I would time them every 20 minute apart just like the start of labor. I feel it in my stomach and heat heat going up and then boom the internal heat went up . I hated them. I always have one right before I get up while I am asleep. :|


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Been 12 for me. It seems that fruit juice , too much coffee or if I am nervous I still have the hot flashes. At the first I would time them every 20 minute apart just like the start of labor. I feel it in my stomach and heat heat going up and then boom the internal heat went up . I hated them. I always have one right before I get up while I am asleep. :|


My first sign is intense thirst. As soon as I feel thirsty, the heat hits.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I went through menopause 18 years ago and still have hot flashes like back then. Terrible. Can't sleep. Give me age 25 and I'd be happy.


Oh yeah, give me a 25 year old & I'd be happy too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, give me a 25 year old & I'd be happy too!


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went through menopause 18 years ago and still have hot flashes like back then. Terrible. Can't sleep. Give me age 25 and I'd be happy.


That's no fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Bon. You sound like me. I stayed banged up alot to from falling. I slid in the mud and broke my toe one time. But you really have ad some bad falls. You are really blessed to not have broken anything.


I think so, too - blessed I mean. Hitting the head was the worst just because I know it's not a good idea. But my eyes were fine, I could remember everything that had happened, and I didn't get sleepy or nauseated or get a headache. My daughter took EMT training, so I figured she'd send me to the ER if she was worried. The bad bruising was due to my daily aspirin. Once I figured that out, I went off it for ten days.

Before then, I seldom fell. Sometimes I tripped up the steps just out of rushing, which is really what happened at my daughter's. Tripped up the step, and as I fell banged my head on the door.

I try to be more careful. I've always moved fast -well, since I had kids.

I worked with a woman who was standing on a stool at the top of her basement stairs. She fell all the way down - was in a coma for weeks. She recovered, but I think there are some residual issues for her. It was horrendous. Thank goodness she didn't remember a thing about the fall.

We do have to be careful because once you start falling, there's not much you can do. It happens fast. Of course, I'm short. It may take longer for some to reach the ground.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

More about ME! Don't you love it when people talk endlessly about their health and their accidents? I know, so do I. So here goes:

One day I was walking in the park with GS Alex. He said he'd never broken a bone. I said, "That's great. Neither have I, and I'm 65 (guessing here) years old!" That was about as dumb as saying the baby sleeps through the night. The very next day I broke my collarbone. That'll teach me to brag!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Also,
> 
> The bone in your ear becomes compromised (from osteoporosis) and then compromises your balance. That is why the elderly fall. They do not have the balance because of that bone.
> 
> Also, your skull is compromised. My mother had 2 cerebral hemorrhages from a fall. Almost killed her. Had Last Rites and was on life support. She pulled through. It was all because of her skull that had osteoporosis, too!


I didn't know that; thanks for the info LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. Since you brought up current events, I wonder if we Christians will get any support from those who think we are all hypocrites - now that Christians around the world are being killed for their beliefs. I hope they don't think we deserve it. I haven't read any encouraging words, though. Anybody else?


It doesn't look like there's a great rally of support that has grown for Christians; even these atrocities in Iraq haven't resulted in the same level of protest that the Palestinians get and they're the ones who started who the conflict in Gaza.

Pope Francis is asking for a stronger military response to aid Iraqi Christians and Kurds
http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/08/14/kelly-mcparland-ever-cautious-obama-finds-even-the-vatican-takes-a-tougher-line-on-isis/

REALLY???
http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/08/14/obama-says-humanitarian-crisis-is-over-on-besieged-iraqi-mountaintop-no-need-for-risky-u-s-rescue-mission/

http://www.lifemadefull.com/2014/08/09/christians-need-to-grow-a-pair/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the sweetest little almost 6-year old girl I know - granddaughter. I can't leave it up for long. DD doesn't like their pix posted on FB - not sure about KP. She's as sweet as she looks.
> 
> I have to leave it up for a few minutes just so I can look at her. Haven't seen her in a while - still have a while to wait.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, so sorry I missed her Bonnie; lovely story and I 'm sure she's a real sweetheart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this. So scary!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=236737116509887&set=vb.100005208001389&type=2&theater


It didn't look like a crab to me, looked more like a dried cedar twig. It looks so weird when it moves, I don't think I'd want to touch it in case it bit or stung.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I want to see if this recipe loads and is readable.


It looks yummy, thanks Gali. We would just substitute mild peppers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did I miss that pic. Beautiful yarn! Do you just look at books and then order. Or do you go to a market to shop?


No - most of the yarn distributors have reps that come to the stores with samples. I usually see the fall yarns in April and the spring yarns in Dec. Patons is the only yarn company that doesn't have sales reps anymore and I just order a few of their basics from the catalog.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It doesn't look like there's a great rally of support that has grown for Christians; even these atrocities in Iraq haven't resulted in the same level of protest that the Palestinians get and they're the ones who started who the conflict in Gaza.
> 
> Pope Francis is asking for a stronger military response to aid Iraqi Christians and Kurds
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/08/14/kelly-mcparland-ever-cautious-obama-finds-even-the-vatican-takes-a-tougher-line-on-isis/
> ...


Thank you, WCK. I did hear about the Pope. The others - well, grow a pair? One pair for all of us? But I nit-pick. I glanced at the article, and oddly enough, it seemed to be in support of Christians. Didn't have time to finish. Late here.

I meant on KP - I was wondering if anyone had heard anything on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ohhh, so sorry I missed her Bonnie; lovely story and I 'm sure she's a real sweetheart.


Thank you. She is. Of course, she has her "moments," but I don't see them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we would be angry bitter woman with out happiness if we didn't have our faith. It is my foundation that I stand on. Never has let me down either.


I feel the same, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, WCK. I did hear about the Pope. The others - well, grow a pair? One pair for all of us? But I nit-pick. I glanced at the article, and oddly enough, it seemed to be in support of Christians. Didn't have time to finish. Late here.
> 
> I meant on KP - I was wondering if anyone had heard anything on here.


Sorry Bonnie - I should have said the last article was in support of Christians and uses a little offcolour language in an attempt to rally Christian efforts to take a stronger stand (at a minimum on social media) against the atrocities. It was on a friend's facebook - saying there is not enough of public outcry against Christian genocide.

I haven't noticed anything in the Newest Topics but I might have missed a topic. As for WOW and Current Events there have been some comments about the brutality of ISIS in general, but I didn't notice specific reference to Christians. A while ago, the general consensus there seemed to be it would be best to let the Iraqis deal with the problem themselves without military intervention.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - I should have said the last article was in support of Christians and uses a little offcolour language in an attempt to rally Christian efforts to take a stronger stand (at a minimum on social media) against the atrocities. It was on a friend's facebook - saying there is not enough of public outcry against Christian genocide.
> 
> I haven't noticed anything in the Newest Topics but I might have missed a topic. As for WOW and Current Events there have been some comments about the brutality of ISIS in general, but I didn't notice specific reference to Christians. A while ago, the general consensus there seemed to be it would be best to let the Iraqis deal with the problem themselves without military intervention.


I'm glad we intervened. We should do more, in my opinion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad we intervened. We should do more, in my opinion.


Good morning, everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good mornig and God Bless this day and bless each one of you. 

A blessing that pass all understanding on this earth.

WCK thank you, to think this country is allowing this to happen not just Christian, but other religions that do not believe as they do .

I think and just my opinion that our President and I use that word as one who does not believe or like what this man is doing, or has done.

His father was of the faith of the Muslim , and also believe in the samething as the Jihadist ( all the different names they use). He is afraid to defame his fathers beliefs.No I do not know if he is of that faith. But he did attend the church of ralical Wright who preach nothing but hate.

He did distant himself from that church when running for President. But he must have had some belief in it as he attended that church for a number of years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG oh thank you for the lovely scarf and the the kind thoughts. 

Want to share with you all picture of it, but right now can not do it. 

But I could hug all of you for helping me through this time in my life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good mornig and God Bless this day and bless each one of you.
> 
> A blessing that pass all understanding on this earth.
> 
> ...


He distanced himself because he knew he had to if he was to run for president. It was a game to him. His plan. He still believes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG oh thank you for the lovely scarf and the the kind thoughts.
> 
> Want to share with you all picture of it, but right now can not do it.
> 
> But I could hug all of you for helping me through this time in my life.


KPG,

You are a great person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are a great person.


She is isn't she, to bad the other ladies on the left do not want to see or understand her kindness and her faith. But then she is just a Christian or of any other faith they like to slam unless it is what they feel we should believe in. No room for different faiths other then theirs. Reminds me of some who can not nor will tolerate any other faith but their own.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh LL miss saying hello, and Good Morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL miss saying hello, and Good Morning.


Hi, Yarnlady! Hope you are doing well...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. Since you brought up current events, I wonder if we Christians will get any support from those who think we are all hypocrites - now that Christians around the world are being killed for their beliefs. I hope they don't think we deserve it. I haven't read any encouraging words, though. Anybody else?


Nope. The Jews and atheists are complaining about Israel being under attack and requesting the Christians support Israel (even though we already do and have said so and explained why). I've mentioned a few times that until the Obama Administration the USA of America has been Israel's most supportive and mightiest ally.

Then again, the Christians on KP are not really Christians (didn't you know?), just Christians in name only, and the attacks, genocide, beheadings, murder and displacement of hundreds of thousands of Christians in the Middle East barely gets a mention, if ever, and "those" Christians are ignored by those who call us hypocrites.

BTW: This recent crisis in the ME has been going on for a year. You don't see those you are referring to (Libs and Dems on KP) cry out to save those children, women and men because those under attack *are* Christians. Guess who shows themselves to be the hypocrites?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG oh thank you for the lovely scarf and the the kind thoughts.
> 
> Want to share with you all picture of it, but right now can not do it.
> 
> But I could hug all of you for helping me through this time in my life.


You're welcome. Wrap yourself in a hug from me and think of your Dad often Yarnie. Love you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi KPG and LuCy then they would have to admit that Christian have rights too. They can't do that. It would mean they have no one to insult. 

I mean you must notice that not many are mention how great and right and wonderful their President is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good mornig and God Bless this day and bless each one of you.
> 
> A blessing that pass all understanding on this earth.
> 
> ...


I have thought long and hard about how Obama has to appease Muslims while serving as POTUS. Any Muslim who turns against another Muslim is to be killed. I'm betting Obama thinks long and hard about that as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi KPG and LuCy then they would have to admit that Christian have rights too. They can't do that. It would mean they have no one to insult.
> 
> I mean you must notice that not many are mention how great and right and wonderful their President is.


I ignore them. They are bad for one's soul.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have thought long and hard about how Obama has to appease Muslims while serving as POTUS. Any Muslim who turns against another Muslim is to be killed. I'm betting Obama thinks long and hard about that as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are a great person.


Thanks LL, but you don't know me, now do you? 

Good Morning to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks LL, but you don't know me, now do you?


Not sure of what you mean??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I ignore them. They are bad for one's soul.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Not sure of what you mean??


You said I was a great person - my response was you don't really know me. :-D

I'm hoping our paths will cross one day soon. (I'm still working on flights and will let you know.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. Wrap yourself in a hug from me and think of your Dad often Yarnie. Love you!


Thank you thank you, you help me get my Dad's story that and the lovely card which I want to have framed.

You are such a talented lady, and loving to all of us. To bad the left have blinders on and can not see it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You said I was a great person - my response was you don't really know me. :-D
> 
> I'm hoping our paths will cross one day soon. (I'm still working on flights and will let you know.)


Ok. Work on the flights. I will, too. You are right. Don't know you well enough..


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you thank you, you help me get my Dad's story that and the lovely card which I want to have framed.
> 
> You are such a talented lady, and loving to all of us. To bad the left have blinders on and can not see it.


You don't need to thank me Yarnie. You had a need, and I luckily had the skills to help you save your Dad's story.

I'm hoping I remembered your favorite fabric to use for your scarf. If you want ideas on how to wear it, LMK and I can e-mail some to you. I say now, I like best to make a loose circle around the neck, flip through one end and secure with a bold decorative pin off to one side (like a decorated clothespin). Or a simple flip knot in front of you as you wear it.

The card I brought back with me from Japan. I had it saved for someone special and you filled my need!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't need to thank me Yarnie. You had a need, and I luckily had the skills to help you save your Dad's story.
> 
> I'm hoping I remembered your favorite fabric to use for your scarf. If you want ideas on how to wear it, LMK and I can e-mail some to you. I say now, I like best to make a loose circle around the neck, flip through one end and secure with a bold decorative pin off to one side (like a decorated clothespin). Or a simple flip knot in front of you as you wear it.
> 
> The card I brought back with me from Japan. I had it saved for someone special and you filled my need!


I love it and glad you suggected how to wear it. Yes it is wonderful the color.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She is isn't she, to bad the other ladies on the left do not want to see or understand her kindness and her faith. But then she is just a Christian or of any other faith they like to slam unless it is what they feel we should believe in. No room for different faiths other then theirs. Reminds me of some who can not nor will tolerate any other faith but their own.


I`m glad our Gifty is one of us. She`s the 'Gifty' that keeps on giving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - most of the yarn distributors have reps that come to the stores with samples. I usually see the fall yarns in April and the spring yarns in Dec. Patons is the only yarn company that doesn't have sales reps anymore and I just order a few of their basics from the catalog.


That is more convenient. When I went to market for my shop I went for Christmas in June. I got my orders by August.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad our Gifty is one of us. She`s the 'Gifty' that keeps on giving.


Good one WeBee. Isn't it the truth. So many on this site are like that. Like a best friend but long distant. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, I'm doing OK just had a bad time with this rash & then the cream the Dr prescribed but must gather strength to attend viewing of DH's life-long friend's viewing today & funeral tomorrow. I really dread going but must gather strength for DH as this rash is still burning/hurting & bright red! I only hope I'm able to be nice & not scream with pain. I don't take strong pain meds so Tylenol is what I take.

I'll be gone for at least 2 days as it is 2 1/2 hours away from home & we will stay in motel tonight. Chat later & hope all of you are OK. Hugs, Janie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are a great person.


She is really something else.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm doing OK just had a bad time with this rash & then the cream the Dr prescribed but must gather strength to attend viewing of DH's life-long friend's viewing today & funeral tomorrow. I really dread going but must gather strength for DH as this rash is still burning/hurting & bright red! I only hope I'm able to be nice & not scream with pain. I don't take strong pain meds so Tylenol is what I take.
> 
> I'll be gone for at least 2 days as it is 2 1/2 hours away from home & we will stay in motel tonight. Chat later & hope all of you are OK. Hugs, Janie


Have a safe trip. I love this saying I got it from a Precious Moments card years ago. It was one of those Precious Moments standing outside of the Gate of Heaven. On the sign entering it said "No tears at the Gate". I have always remembered that. Your dh's friend has no more tears or pain. I pray your husband is at peace while dealing with his friends death.I pray in the Name of Jesus for Janie's rash. I pray it goes away and not there to cause her discomfort. Praying for a safe journey there and back. Thank You Jesus for watching over these two.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a safe trip. I love this saying I got it from a Precious Moments card years ago. It was one of those Precious Moments standing outside of the Gate of Heaven. On the sign entering it said "No tears at the Gate". I have always remembered that. Your dh's friend has no more tears or pain. I pray your husband is at peace while dealing with his friends death.I pray in the Name of Jesus for Janie's rash. I pray it goes away and not there to cause her discomfort. Praying for a safe journey there and back. Thank You Jesus for watching over these two.


Add me to that too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Add me to that too.


Yarnie how are you doing today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie how are you doing today?


O.K. how are you doing My lady of CB. Aare you going to be busy?

Like I had to ask that of course you are. 
You mention weather down there. We have fall weather here. Low 70's and 50's at night. Not enough hot weather to even rippen tomatoes. Tlhe last three season lucky if i get 2 or 3 and that is from 4 plants. Last one pick was black all the way through.

Farmers alamac predicted cooler then normal summer. Hate when they are right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. how are you doing My lady of CB. Aare you going to be busy?
> 
> Like I had to ask that of course you are.
> You mention weather down there. We have fall weather here. Low 70's and 50's at night. Not enough hot weather to even rippen tomatoes. Tlhe last three season lucky if i get 2 or 3 and that is from 4 plants. Last one pick was black all the way through.
> ...


I am overwhelmed with the mess in my yard and house since all the company and their dogs. House is turned upside down. Dog slobber on furniture. Sticks in the yarn from storm. Grass grown up because dh got wild on the mowing and ran over a root . We have yellow algae in the pool so it is green. But other than that I am good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am overwhelmed with the mess in my yard and house since all the company and their dogs. House is turned upside down. Dog slobber on furniture. Sticks in the yarn from storm. Grass grown up because dh got wild on the mowing and ran over a root . We have yellow algae in the pool so it is green. But other than that I am good.


Oh glad to hear things are normal in your part of the country. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh glad to hear things are normal in your part of the country. ;-)


Yes it is normal. I got to spend some alone time with my newly turned 12 yo grandson. I went to the pond so he could go fishing the last 2 days of coolness. Jojo flushed the biggest buck out of the woods where we where they. That was a surprise . He caught a big bass and a bream. He reminds me of my Daddy' . He told my son a few months ago fishing was his life. :lol: He will start to school Monday . I will miss him. He is starting to get his manhood so I will miss his innocents .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is normal. I got to spend some alone time with my newly turned 12 yo grandson. I went to the pond so he could go fishing the last 2 days of coolness. Jojo flushed the biggest buck out of the woods where we where they. That was a surprise . He caught a big bass and a bream. He reminds me of my Daddy' . He told my son a few months ago fishing was his life. :lol: He will start to school Monday . I will miss him. He is starting to get his manhood so I will miss his innocents .


Oh you are building such nice memories for him. Know what you mean about the growing up part.

Oh my gosh Jojo and the buck. He is a hunter that dog.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG oh thank you for the lovely scarf and the the kind thoughts.
> 
> Want to share with you all picture of it, but right now can not do it.
> 
> But I could hug all of you for helping me through this time in my life.


We know KPG has a kind and generous spirit; looking forward to seeing the pic later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She is isn't she, to bad the other ladies on the left do not want to see or understand her kindness and her faith. But then she is just a Christian or of any other faith they like to slam unless it is what they feel we should believe in. No room for different faiths other then theirs. Reminds me of some who can not nor will tolerate any other faith but their own.


Sad, but some people aren't happy unless they're putting someone else down and KPG is one of their favourite targets.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You said I was a great person - my response was you don't really know me. :-D
> 
> I'm hoping our paths will cross one day soon. (I'm still working on flights and will let you know.)


Getting to know each other in person is a special gift that hopefully will come to all of us if we can meet as a group BUT I have to disagree with you -- we DO know you and love you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm doing OK just had a bad time with this rash & then the cream the Dr prescribed but must gather strength to attend viewing of DH's life-long friend's viewing today & funeral tomorrow. I really dread going but must gather strength for DH as this rash is still burning/hurting & bright red! I only hope I'm able to be nice & not scream with pain. I don't take strong pain meds so Tylenol is what I take.
> 
> I'll be gone for at least 2 days as it is 2 1/2 hours away from home & we will stay in motel tonight. Chat later & hope all of you are OK. Hugs, Janie


Sorry that you're still in pain Janie, I hope it eases up soon. Your DH and friend will get comfort from your support. Would a little aloe vera help with your rash?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a safe trip. I love this saying I got it from a Precious Moments card years ago. It was one of those Precious Moments standing outside of the Gate of Heaven. On the sign entering it said "No tears at the Gate". I have always remembered that. Your dh's friend has no more tears or pain. I pray your husband is at peace while dealing with his friends death.I pray in the Name of Jesus for Janie's rash. I pray it goes away and not there to cause her discomfort. Praying for a safe journey there and back. Thank You Jesus for watching over these two.


I love those words and will always remember them now - thanks CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am overwhelmed with the mess in my yard and house since all the company and their dogs. House is turned upside down. Dog slobber on furniture. Sticks in the yarn from storm. Grass grown up because dh got wild on the mowing and ran over a root . We have yellow algae in the pool so it is green. But other than that I am good.


The joys of being "family central"! I hope you get the sticks out of your yarn :XD: Never a dull moment in the CB household!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is normal. I got to spend some alone time with my newly turned 12 yo grandson. I went to the pond so he could go fishing the last 2 days of coolness. Jojo flushed the biggest buck out of the woods where we where they. That was a surprise . He caught a big bass and a bream. He reminds me of my Daddy' . He told my son a few months ago fishing was his life. :lol: He will start to school Monday . I will miss him. He is starting to get his manhood so I will miss his innocents .


A nice moment for the 2 of you to share and memories for both of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good mornig and God Bless this day and bless each one of you.
> 
> A blessing that pass all understanding on this earth.
> 
> ...


Good post, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG oh thank you for the lovely scarf and the the kind thoughts.
> 
> Want to share with you all picture of it, but right now can not do it.
> 
> But I could hug all of you for helping me through this time in my life.


Yarnie, we all want to do it - whatever helps. We need your strength, your kindness, and your spunk!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have thought long and hard about how Obama has to appease Muslims while serving as POTUS. Any Muslim who turns against another Muslim is to be killed. I'm betting Obama thinks long and hard about that as well.


Yes, I think he has a deep-seated fear of the wrath of Allah. I think he was taught that way as a child, and it's ingrained.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I ignore them. They are bad for one's soul.


You are exactly right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not sure of what you mean??


Lucy - butting in here - I think she means you don't know the REAL KPG. You know - everybody says, "Oh KPG, you're something else!"

But they never say WHAT else. :shock: :shock:

(I think she's kidding , and so am I. )


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you thank you, you help me get my Dad's story that and the lovely card which I want to have framed.
> 
> You are such a talented lady, and loving to all of us. To bad the left have blinders on and can not see it.


They're jealous of all she can do - and all she does - and the fact that we appreciate KPG so much.

I'll add to that - I think we appreciate each other so much, too - that's why we love it here!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lucy - butting in here - I think she means you don't know the REAL KPG. You know - everybody says, "Oh KPG, you're something else!"
> 
> But they never say WHAT else. :shock: :shock:
> 
> (I think she's kidding , and so am I. )


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm doing OK just had a bad time with this rash & then the cream the Dr prescribed but must gather strength to attend viewing of DH's life-long friend's viewing today & funeral tomorrow. I really dread going but must gather strength for DH as this rash is still burning/hurting & bright red! I only hope I'm able to be nice & not scream with pain. I don't take strong pain meds so Tylenol is what I take.
> 
> I'll be gone for at least 2 days as it is 2 1/2 hours away from home & we will stay in motel tonight. Chat later & hope all of you are OK. Hugs, Janie


That's a rough trip, Jane. I hope it all goes better than you expect. I hope that rash clears up in a hurry. Maybe it will just suddenly go away. I'm praying for you that it will. Take care.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is really something else.


That's what I'm sayin'!!!!

(Love you, KPG!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a safe trip. I love this saying I got it from a Precious Moments card years ago. It was one of those Precious Moments standing outside of the Gate of Heaven. On the sign entering it said "No tears at the Gate". I have always remembered that. Your dh's friend has no more tears or pain. I pray your husband is at peace while dealing with his friends death.I pray in the Name of Jesus for Janie's rash. I pray it goes away and not there to cause her discomfort. Praying for a safe journey there and back. Thank You Jesus for watching over these two.


Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. how are you doing My lady of CB. Aare you going to be busy?
> 
> Like I had to ask that of course you are.
> You mention weather down there. We have fall weather here. Low 70's and 50's at night. Not enough hot weather to even rippen tomatoes. Tlhe last three season lucky if i get 2 or 3 and that is from 4 plants. Last one pick was black all the way through.
> ...


I'd gladly trade tomatoes for that weather!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am overwhelmed with the mess in my yard and house since all the company and their dogs. House is turned upside down. Dog slobber on furniture. Sticks in the yarn from storm. Grass grown up because dh got wild on the mowing and ran over a root . We have yellow algae in the pool so it is green. But other than that I am good.


I feel your pain. I've been totally absorbed in painting two chairs - I can hardly move around in the "painting room." Piles of stuff - every pile contains 50 different decisions or actions to be taken. So I'm painting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is normal. I got to spend some alone time with my newly turned 12 yo grandson. I went to the pond so he could go fishing the last 2 days of coolness. Jojo flushed the biggest buck out of the woods where we where they. That was a surprise . He caught a big bass and a bream. He reminds me of my Daddy' . He told my son a few months ago fishing was his life. :lol: He will start to school Monday . I will miss him. He is starting to get his manhood so I will miss his innocents .


So nice that fishing is his life. I hope it stays that way for a while. He sounds like a super boy!

My drummer is almost 6 feet tall now. Very strange. His hair has turned curly. He grins when I ask about the girls in high school! He's so sweet - it's fun to tease him. I am always surprised by the the changes. Now, I can look at these teenagers we have and at the same time picture them as toddlers. I love that I can remember that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I'm sayin'!!!!
> 
> (Love you, KPG!)


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sad, but some people aren't happy unless they're putting someone else down and KPG is one of their favourite targets.


Envy. I really think that's it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have spent little time on computer the last two weeks. Husband went to Canada fishing for a week. My 12 (almost 13) year old grandson came for that week to move part of my library to a new book shelf (8' X 6') my oldest son built. It is almost full.
> I have many with dates before 1900. Those belonged to my Grandpa who graduated from College in 1899. Many old classics like Paradise Lost, and Pilgrims Progress.
> 
> I had not knitted in 2 weeks, so have decided to do some knitting before I turn on the computer in the evening. I'm working on an all-in-one-baby-top. Free pattern on Ravelry.


Hi, Joey. Nice of you to bring us up to date. What a great project with the bookcase. You must have enjoyed looking at those books.

I hope we'll get to see your knitting when you're finished. What color is it?

Enjoy your new project - and don't forget us over here!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - I should have said the last article was in support of Christians and uses a little offcolour language in an attempt to rally Christian efforts to take a stronger stand (at a minimum on social media) against the atrocities. It was on a friend's facebook - saying there is not enough of public outcry against Christian genocide.
> 
> I haven't noticed anything in the Newest Topics but I might have missed a topic. As for WOW and Current Events there have been some comments about the brutality of ISIS in general, but I didn't notice specific reference to Christians. A while ago, the general consensus there seemed to be it would be best to let the Iraqis deal with the problem themselves without military intervention.


Now that Iraq has a new PM, things might start to turn around. The Kurds want to fight, they just didn't have the weapons to do so. This new gov't is supposed to get together with the Kurds and come up with a plan to oust ISIS. IMO they need to eliminate ISIS, not oust ISIS. They are going to need all the help they can get from the rest of the world. ISIS doesn't care how they win, as long as they win.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is normal. I got to spend some alone time with my newly turned 12 yo grandson. I went to the pond so he could go fishing the last 2 days of coolness. Jojo flushed the biggest buck out of the woods where we where they. That was a surprise . He caught a big bass and a bream. He reminds me of my Daddy' . He told my son a few months ago fishing was his life. :lol: He will start to school Monday . I will miss him. He is starting to get his manhood so I will miss his innocents .


CB, his innocence will still pop out. This is the in between stage. Enjoy him as he matures into manhood. He sounds like a wonderful young man.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice that fishing is his life. I hope it stays that way for a while. He sounds like a super boy!
> 
> My drummer is almost 6 feet tall now. Very strange. His hair has turned curly. He grins when I ask about the girls in high school! He's so sweet - it's fun to tease him. I am always surprised by the the changes. Now, I can look at these teenagers we have and at the same time picture them as toddlers. I love that I can remember that.


I know they grow up so fast. I pray the world treats them like they deserve to be treated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, his innocence will still pop out. This is the in between stage. Enjoy him as he matures into manhood. He sounds like a wonderful young man.


I know ,his brother is almost 21. He is so sweet and the way he still says Grandma melts my heart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The joys of being "family central"! I hope you get the sticks out of your yarn :XD: Never a dull moment in the CB household!


Did I really say that? Ha I did. Yard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have spent little time on computer the last two weeks. Husband went to Canada fishing for a week. My 12 (almost 13) year old grandson came for that week to move part of my library to a new book shelf (8' X 6') my oldest son built. It is almost full.
> I have many with dates before 1900. Those belonged to my Grandpa who graduated from College in 1899. Many old classics like Paradise Lost, and Pilgrims Progress.
> 
> I had not knitted in 2 weeks, so have decided to do some knitting before I turn on the computer in the evening. I'm working on an all-in-one-baby-top. Free pattern on Ravelry.


What a treasure to have those books. I hope they are pasted down to the ones that appreciated them like you do. 
It is true. God gave us each other. I always enjoy spending too much time with all of you!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am making pear butter so gotta go. Ttyl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that Iraq has a new PM, things might start to turn around. The Kurds want to fight, they just didn't have the weapons to do so. This new gov't is supposed to get together with the Kurds and come up with a plan to oust ISIS. IMO they need to eliminate ISIS, not oust ISIS. They are going to need all the help they can get from the rest of the world. ISIS doesn't care how they win, as long as they win.


Just like fire ants, you don't want to just chase them somewhere else. You want them eliminated.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they grow up so fast. I pray the world treats them like they deserve to be treated.


I do know that feeling. They are tender - treat with care.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad our Gifty is one of us. She`s the 'Gifty' that keeps on giving.


Txs, WBee, gotta live up to my name I guess. Exceptun' I didn't knit that present or gift; I sewed it.  :XD: Maybe I need to change my user name like all the Libs do. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie, this is not good - I see your avatar and think I'm talking.

I'll fix that ... Voila - new avatar for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one WeBee. Isn't it the truth. So many on this site are like that. Like a best friend but long distant. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm doing OK just had a bad time with this rash & then the cream the Dr prescribed but must gather strength to attend viewing of DH's life-long friend's viewing today & funeral tomorrow. I really dread going but must gather strength for DH as this rash is still burning/hurting & bright red! I only hope I'm able to be nice & not scream with pain. I don't take strong pain meds so Tylenol is what I take.
> 
> I'll be gone for at least 2 days as it is 2 1/2 hours away from home & we will stay in motel tonight. Chat later & hope all of you are OK. Hugs, Janie


Safe travels and best wishes for your health. You certainly get more than your share of issues. Hugs back atcha!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is really something else.


 Yes, well, yes _I am something else._

Ah, and I think that _covers it_ for the one showing her stuff on page 56 of Neutered Britches not to be confused with Neutral Bridges. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am overwhelmed with the mess in my yard and house since all the company and their dogs. House is turned upside down. Dog slobber on furniture. Sticks in the yarn from storm. Grass grown up because dh got wild on the mowing and ran over a root . We have yellow algae in the pool so it is green. But other than that I am good.


OMG - yep, sounds normal for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We know KPG has a kind and generous spirit; looking forward to seeing the pic later.


Thank you, WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sad, but some people aren't happy unless they're putting someone else down and KPG is one of their favourite targets.


But they have lousy aim and no ammo .... I guess they have to practice a lot and picked me. Worthless effort as far as I'm concerned about what they have to say about or to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, well, yes _I am something else._
> 
> Ah, and I think that _covers it_ for the one showing her stuff on page 56 of Neutered Britches not to be confused with Neutral Bridges. :shock:


I could not believe what I saw had to look at it three times. All kept thinking of is why? What was the purpose of that? It makes no sense. What a waste of yarn? Or maybe left over yarn, and it should have been left for something else. It isn't even funny if that is what it was mean't to be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Getting to know each other in person is a special gift that hopefully will come to all of us if we can meet as a group BUT I have to disagree with you -- we DO know you and love you!


I haven't had much time to even think about a get together for all of us. Maybe it is possible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have spent little time on computer the last two weeks. Husband went to Canada fishing for a week. My 12 (almost 13) year old grandson came for that week to move part of my library to a new book shelf (8' X 6') my oldest son built. It is almost full.
> I have many with dates before 1900. Those belonged to my Grandpa who graduated from College in 1899. Many old classics like Paradise Lost, and Pilgrims Progress.
> 
> I had not knitted in 2 weeks, so have decided to do some knitting before I turn on the computer in the evening. I'm working on an all-in-one-baby-top. Free pattern on Ravelry.


 :thumbup: Love the Maccaw image too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They're jealous of all she can do - and all she does - and the fact that we appreciate KPG so much.
> 
> I'll add to that - I think we appreciate each other so much, too - that's why we love it here!


Thanks Bon. I appreciate everyone of my dear KP friends on this thread!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that Iraq has a new PM, things might start to turn around. The Kurds want to fight, they just didn't have the weapons to do so. This new gov't is supposed to get together with the Kurds and come up with a plan to oust ISIS. IMO they need to eliminate ISIS, not oust ISIS. They are going to need all the help they can get from the rest of the world. ISIS doesn't care how they win, as long as they win.


So chilling to hear ISIS declare they won't stop until their flag is flying over the White House.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I really say that? Ha I did. Yard.


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a treasure to have those books. I hope they are *pasted down* to the ones that appreciated them like you do.
> It is true. God gave us each other. I always enjoy spending too much time with all of you!♥


OMG :XD: *pasted down*!!! I've heard of being glued to a good book, but wanting this for Joey's kids is ridiculous, CB.

That's two in a row .... but who's counting?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I could not believe what I saw had to look at it three times. All kept thinking of is why? What was the purpose of that? It makes no sense. What a waste of yarn? Or maybe left over yarn, and it should have been left for something else. It isn't even funny if that is what it was mean't to be.


I think the facility is hard up for vases? :-D Let's take up a collection. On 2nd thought, men do like to water the flowers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't had much time to even think about a get together for all of us. Maybe it is possible.


I hope so!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie, this is not good - I see your avatar and think I'm talking.
> 
> I'll fix that ... Voila - new avatar for me.


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!

These are the hydrangeas that we DIDN'T have this year.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think the facility is hard up for vases? :-D Let's take up a collection. On 2nd thought, men do like to water the flowers.


My boys did ;-)

Hey if you know the address, we can go together and buy some from Amazon and have them shipped.

Or we can be 'green' and save all our water bottles and them mail them when they are empty :mrgreen:


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Most Kind Friends, 
I came onto this chat, having recently purchased a pattern re beekeepers, and hoping to learn much more, about for Hexipuff-


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe coincidences are meant to be; gee, I don't know. 
But look up, should you have a moment, re 'Kurds+Rojava'.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So chilling to hear ISIS declare they won't stop until their flag is flying over the White House.


Message to ISIS. You`re too late in wanting to destroy America.... Obama, libs and the RINO`s have already done your job for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Message to ISIS. You`re too late in wanting to destroy America.... Obama, libs and the RINO`s have already done your job for you.


You are right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG :XD: *pasted down*!!! I've heard of being glued to a good book, but wanting this for Joey's kids is ridiculous, CB.
> 
> That's two in a row .... but who's counting?


Oh my goodness. I need to stop working and just concentrate on my spelling today. ahhahhahah. So sorry. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  My pear butter is good tho. Also my bread, roast beef and pasta salad.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Larailayda said:


> Most Kind Friends,
> I came onto this chat, having recently purchased a pattern re beekeepers, and hoping to learn much more, about for Hexipuff-


A very warm welcome to you Lara, it`s good to see you.
What is Hexipuff? It sounds intriguing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll try and find the article in the WSJ, but it says by 2030 this country will be overtaken by Muslims. I'll try to find it and post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I could not believe what I saw had to look at it three times. All kept thinking of is why? What was the purpose of that? It makes no sense. What a waste of yarn? Or maybe left over yarn, and it should have been left for something else. It isn't even funny if that is what it was mean't to be.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll try and find the article in the WSJ, but it says by 2030 this country will be overtaken by Muslims. I'll try to find it and post.


From the WALL STREET JOURNAL

U.S. NEWS
A New Mosque Risesin Alaska
Construction Is Part of a Building Boom Nationwide as Muslim Population Rises

By TAMARA AUDI CONNECT

Aug. 14, 2014 5:19 p.m. ET

ANCHORAGEOn the edge of this northern outpost an unfamiliar sight is emerging: twin minarets. Alaska's small but growing Muslim community is building the state's first newly constructed mosque.

"This is our future," said Osama Obeidi, one of the Muslim-Americans leading the building effort for the Islamic Community Center of Anchorage. "We have second-generation Alaskans now, and new people coming all the time. We need a place to call home."

The mosque is perhaps the clearest sign yet that Islam in the U.S. is rapidly pushing beyond traditional population centers such as Detroit and Los Angeles. As the number of American Muslims grows through both immigration and higher-than-average birthrates, domes and minarets are sprouting in areas as varied as the eastern mountains of Kentucky and Louisiana's parishes.

The building boom reflects American Muslims' desire for a sense of permanence as their religion shifts from one mainly imported by immigrants to one practiced by their American-born children and grandchildren, Muslim leaders say.

Alaska's first mosque, under construction, will have 15,000 square feet of space. Mark Meyer for The Wall Street Journal
The Muslim population in the U.S. is expected to more than double by 2030, to 6.2 million, according to a 2011 Pew Research Center study. By then, Muslims are expected to represent 1.7% of the U.S. population, making them as numerous as American Jews or Episcopalians today, the study says.

But rapid expansion has brought growing pains. Congregations are competing for construction funds and religious leaders, or imams, since both are in limited supply. And directing cash toward buildings can leave little for programming to retain young followers and offer professional counseling and educational services, some Muslim leaders say.

"There's this 'edifice complex,' " said Jihad Turk, president of Bayan Claremont, the Islamic graduate school at Claremont School of Theology in Claremont, Calif. "You have incredible enthusiasm and energy around fundraising and building these buildings. But there's little attention given to the programming, best practices and governance."

A 2011 survey of U.S. mosques found a 74% increase in the number of Muslim congregations established between 2000 and 2011, rising to 2,106 from 1,209. About 30% of those congregations built new mosques, said the report sponsored by the Hartford Institute for Religion Research and a coalition of Islamic organizations.

In 2000, the study counted 314 "purpose-built" mosques; by 2011, that number had more than doubled to 632.

Even as their presence grows, Muslims continue to struggle to find their place in American society. A Pew Research study released in July showed Americans view Muslims "more coldly," or negatively, than any other major religious groupincluding atheistson a so-called "feeling thermometer."

Part of the colder view of Muslims is because fewer Americans know a Muslim person, according to the Pew study and Dalia Mogahed, research director for the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, a think tank in Washington, D.C., that focuses on Muslim issues.

Ms. Mogahed, who analyzed a decade's worth of polling on American attitudes toward Muslims, said that spikes in negative feelings toward them didn't coincide with terror attacks, like the Boston Marathon bombing, but with "political campaigns where anti-Muslim sentiment was a key driver" and Muslims were portrayed as suspect, she said.

Though there is at least one other congregation in Alaska worshiping out of an existing space, Anchorage, with a population of about 300,000, has been one of the few sizable U.S. cities that lacked a purpose-built mosque, U.S. Muslim leaders said.

Worshiping here presents unique challenges. For instance, Muslims fast from sunrise to sunset for the holy month of Ramadan, which this year ended in late July. That can be tough in the land of the midnight sun, where it can be light for more than 20 hours a day in summer. The congregation sought counsel from the Assembly of Muslim Jurists in America, which ruled they could fast according to sunrise and sunset in Mecca, or from 4 a.m. to just after 7 p.m.

Alaskan Muslims say there are benefits to being pioneers: The new mosque was designed with younger members in mind, and the two women who sit on the mosque's planning committee pushed for a more inclusive worship area in which women aren't completely cut off from the main prayer hall during the gender-segregatCommunity Center of Anchorage. Mark Meyer for The

So far the mosque, which has its minaret bases but not yet its towers, hasn't been met with much opposition, as projects have in some other parts of the country, say local Muslims and police. The only incident of note was when some Bibles were left at the construction site. They were donated to a Catholic school.

Fifteen years ago, Anchorage's Muslim community was small enough to gather in an apartment for services. About seven years ago, the congregation began renting a 1,200-square-foot storefront in a strip mall. Over the last five years, its numbers have risen, mostly due to refugee-resettlement programs.

The congregation finally scraped together enough money to break ground on the new mosque in 2010. So far, the project has cost roughly $2 million; completion is expected to require another $1.5 million.

The Anchorage congregation also is yet to woo an imam. So some in the congregation take turns giving sermons.

One Friday this summer, Youssef Barbour, a doctor who moved here in 2007 after emigrating from Syria, was scheduled to speak. The congregation had hoped to celebrate Ramadan in its new mosque.

Fittingly, Dr. Barbour spoke about patience, he said. His message: "Every person has a limit or a threshold" when patience runs out, "but we can raise that threshold."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that Iraq has a new PM, things might start to turn around. The Kurds want to fight, they just didn't have the weapons to do so. This new gov't is supposed to get together with the Kurds and come up with a plan to oust ISIS. IMO they need to eliminate ISIS, not oust ISIS. They are going to need all the help they can get from the rest of the world. ISIS doesn't care how they win, as long as they win.


Perfectly stated.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, well, yes _I am something else._
> 
> Ah, and I think that _covers it_ for the one showing her stuff on page 56 of Neutered Britches not to be confused with Neutral Bridges. :shock:


Ha Ha. This is funnnnnny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Message to ISIS. You`re too late in wanting to destroy America.... Obama, libs and the RINO`s have already done your job for you.


I know. It is so sad.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am overwhelmed with the mess in my yard and house since all the company and their dogs. House is turned upside down. Dog slobber on furniture. Sticks in the yarn from storm. Grass grown up because dh got wild on the mowing and ran over a root . We have yellow algae in the pool so it is green. But other than that I am good.


OK Mrs. Lincoln, other than the play, how was your evening?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is normal. I got to spend some alone time with my newly turned 12 yo grandson. I went to the pond so he could go fishing the last 2 days of coolness. Jojo flushed the biggest buck out of the woods where we where they. That was a surprise . He caught a big bass and a bream. He reminds me of my Daddy' . He told my son a few months ago fishing was his life. :lol: He will start to school Monday . I will miss him. He is starting to get his manhood so I will miss his innocents .


I know the feeling CB...My GS is 11-1/2 - also getting to be a big boy. He's very loving toward me - comes up - hugs me - kisses my cheek - oh goodness, what am I gonna do when he's too big to put his lovin' on his grandma? I thought I knew heartbreak when I was young & broke up with a boyfriend, but the love I have for this boy surpasses any other I've ever had.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

WendyBee said:


> A very warm welcome to you Lara, it`s good to see you.
> What is Hexipuff? It sounds intriguing.


Most Kind WendyBee, 
And what a happy welcome you have given! 
I recently purchased a pattern, called The Beekeepers Quilt, and it seems to be all about hexigons, where you can even make a quilt out of it!
İt took me a whole day to figure it out, but now it is fun: 3 needles and a bit of yarn, so much fun! 
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! It has been the busiest summer ever! All of my brothers and sisters and my husbands siblings have visited this summer. A total of 10 different families. As I type my granddaughter is in the hot tub giggling with her papa. I wish you could hear her laugh! The world would no longer be at war if her giggles were heard everywhere.

The hardest part of the summer was when I dropped my youngest son off at the airport for a 3 month adventure in Europe...I felt like I dropped him off at the first day of kindergarten. He won't return until the end of September.

I only have a minute until Bailey gets out of the hot tub and I have to get get her out of her swimsuit, read some books, eat some ice cream with papa, make some popcorn, and take out some butter for cookie making in the morning.

I can't read all I missed...I hope everyone is well, happy, and healthy. My last visitors leave Monday morning and I will be able to join you all once again. 

Hope to return late Monday. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have spent little time on computer the last two weeks. Husband went to Canada fishing for a week. My 12 (almost 13) year old grandson came for that week to move part of my library to a new book shelf (8' X 6') my oldest son built. It is almost full.
> I have many with dates before 1900. Those belonged to my Grandpa who graduated from College in 1899. Many old classics like Paradise Lost, and Pilgrims Progress.
> 
> I had not knitted in 2 weeks, so have decided to do some knitting before I turn on the computer in the evening. I'm working on an all-in-one-baby-top. Free pattern on Ravelry.


Hope you enjoyed your time with your gs Joey, nice that he could be with you while your dh was away. Your library sounds like a real treausre; very special that they were your grandpa.

ps - love your pic


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice that fishing is his life. I hope it stays that way for a while. He sounds like a super boy!
> 
> My drummer is almost 6 feet tall now. Very strange. His hair has turned curly. He grins when I ask about the girls in high school! He's so sweet - it's fun to tease him. I am always surprised by the the changes. Now, I can look at these teenagers we have and at the same time picture them as toddlers. I love that I can remember that.


I remember you said you were short, so that's a long way to look up at him. That reminds me of a lady who came in with her grandson yesterday - he was head and shoulders taller than she was and there was a lot of teasing and laughing between them and then granddad joined them and you could just see how much they enjoyed each other. He had just turned 18 was picking out a pattern and yarn to have a sweater knit for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll try and find the article in the WSJ, but it says by 2030 this country will be overtaken by Muslims. I'll try to find it and post.


I've heard that, too. And what about our children and grandchildren.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> From the WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> U.S. NEWS
> A New Mosque Risesin Alaska
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. This is funnnnnny.


KPG - you are something else and all that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I know the feeling CB...My GS is 11-1/2 - also getting to be a big boy. He's very loving toward me - comes up - hugs me - kisses my cheek - oh goodness, what am I gonna do when he's too big to put his lovin' on his grandma? I thought I knew heartbreak when I was young & broke up with a boyfriend, but the love I have for this boy surpasses any other I've ever had.


He's lucky to have you! And you're lucky to have him - good all over the place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been the busiest summer ever! All of my brothers and sisters and my husbands siblings have visited this summer. A total of 10 different families. As I type my granddaughter is in the hot tub giggling with her papa. I wish you could hear her laugh! The world would no longer be at war if her giggles were heard everywhere.
> 
> The hardest part of the summer was when I dropped my youngest son off at the airport for a 3 month adventure in Europe...I felt like I dropped him off at the first day of kindergarten. He won't return until the end of September.
> 
> ...


So nice to hear from you! I can almost hear Bailey's giggles from here! What fun!

I hope your son is enjoying his adventure.

Enjoy your last few days of company. Glad you'll be back soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember you said you were short, so that's a long way to look up at him. That reminds me of a lady who came in with her grandson yesterday - he was head and shoulders taller than she was and there was a lot of teasing and laughing between them and then granddad joined them and you could just see how much they enjoyed each other. He had just turned 18 was picking out a pattern and yarn to have a sweater knit for him.


Happy moments!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been the busiest summer ever! All of my brothers and sisters and my husbands siblings have visited this summer. A total of 10 different families. As I type my granddaughter is in the hot tub giggling with her papa. I wish you could hear her laugh! The world would no longer be at war if her giggles were heard everywhere.
> 
> The hardest part of the summer was when I dropped my youngest son off at the airport for a 3 month adventure in Europe...I felt like I dropped him off at the first day of kindergarten. He won't return until the end of September.
> 
> ...


Oh you sound like you had a very busy summer. Glad to hear from you and that you are o.k.

It is hard to let them go children isn't it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies. It's time for a cup of tea and Lark Rise to Candleford - and then to bed.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Most Kind WendyBee,
> And what a happy welcome you have given!
> I recently purchased a pattern, called The Beekeepers Quilt, and it seems to be all about hexigons, where you can even make a quilt out of it!
> İt took me a whole day to figure it out, but now it is fun: 3 needles and a bit of yarn, so much fun!
> ...


That sounds very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ugh I just sprayed my allergry meds in nose. They can't make that stuff taste better. Wish it would rain, yuck This is the summer I want to forget.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies. It's time for a cup of tea and Lark Rise to Candleford - and then to bed.
> 
> Sweet dreams!


Bonnie I love Lark Rise to Candleford watch the whole progam of shows. About three years ago. It's the best. I have a pattern somewhere of the shawl that laura's mom wore on there. Can't remember her name. It sure was good. The man Bates on Downton abbey Bates was Laura's father.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do treasure my library. That was the one thing that was at the farm that my boys wanted. So it will be passed on.
> 
> This is a picture of the all-in-one- baby-top. This picture is copywrited by marianna mel, the designer. I am having a problem getting pictures from phone to computer. The one I'm making is also white.


Oh Joey that is beautiful , but it is fun to make too.

Oh books love to hear how you are saving those books from your family. Treasure to pass on to the next generation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my goodness. I need to stop working and just concentrate on my spelling today. ahhahhahah. So sorry. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  My pear butter is good tho. Also my bread, roast beef and pasta salad.


Our pears are almost ripe, but very small because of the heat. Would you share your pear butter recipe?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I know the feeling CB...My GS is 11-1/2 - also getting to be a big boy. He's very loving toward me - comes up - hugs me - kisses my cheek - oh goodness, what am I gonna do when he's too big to put his lovin' on his grandma? I thought I knew heartbreak when I was young & broke up with a boyfriend, but the love I have for this boy surpasses any other I've ever had.


I know every once in awhile I grab Jonathan (20) and say let me hug you alittle . He does and I tell him I love him he tells me back then I cry. I cried the whole year he was a senior. The last week was non stop. I bawled at his graduation , Messed up our pictures with my red eyes. I think gs's still hug their grandma's. My boys hugs their grandmothers still. Boys are so special to their mother's and grandmothers. It is just different than with the girls.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do treasure my library. That was the one thing that was at the farm that my boys wanted. So it will be passed on.
> 
> This is a picture of the all-in-one- baby-top. This picture is copywrited by marianna mel, the designer. I am having a problem getting pictures from phone to computer. The one I'm making is also white.


The baby-top is sweet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I know the feeling CB...My GS is 11-1/2 - also getting to be a big boy. He's very loving toward me - comes up - hugs me - kisses my cheek - oh goodness, what am I gonna do when he's too big to put his lovin' on his grandma? I thought I knew heartbreak when I was young & broke up with a boyfriend, but the love I have for this boy surpasses any other I've ever had.


I think he will always give his grandma a big hug and kiss!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie I love Lark Rise to Candleford watch the whole progam of shows. About three years ago. It's the best. I have a pattern somewhere of the shawl that laura's mom wore on there. Can't remember her name. It sure was good. The man Bates on Downton abbey Bates was Laura's father.


She's Emma on the show. Her real name is Claudie something. I remembered because we have a Claudia and sometimes call her Claudie.

We also had a cat named Claude. We called him Claudie, too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just love the show. Tonight Mr. Dowland fixed Twister and Queenie's roof - and Minnie ruined Dorcas's dress - and was forgiven. Sigh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know every once in awhile I grab Jonathan (20) and say let me hug you alittle . He does and I tell him I love him he tells me back then I cry. I cried the whole year he was a senior. The last week was non stop. I bawled at his graduation , Messed up our pictures with my red eyes. I think gs's still hug their grandma's. My boys hugs their grandmothers still. Boys are so special to their mother's and grandmothers. It is just different than with the girls.


So nice. I'm not surprised he hugs you, CB. You're a sweet grandmother, and they know it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been the busiest summer ever! All of my brothers and sisters and my husbands siblings have visited this summer. A total of 10 different families. As I type my granddaughter is in the hot tub giggling with her papa. I wish you could hear her laugh! The world would no longer be at war if her giggles were heard everywhere.
> 
> The hardest part of the summer was when I dropped my youngest son off at the airport for a 3 month adventure in Europe...I felt like I dropped him off at the first day of kindergarten. He won't return until the end of September.
> 
> ...


Busy but so much fun! Nice that you had a chance to drop in. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our pears are almost ripe, but very small because of the heat. Would you share your pear butter recipe?


I sure will . Let me go get it.
I peeled the ripe pears and ground up in processor.
4lbs ground pears
5 lbs of sugar. I uses half white and half brown.
1 medium sized can crushed pieapple.
I added 1 T. spoon cinnamon.
Cook for 20minutes. I then add a package of surejell and boiled 1 minute then put in jars.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been the busiest summer ever! All of my brothers and sisters and my husbands siblings have visited this summer. A total of 10 different families. As I type my granddaughter is in the hot tub giggling with her papa. I wish you could hear her laugh! The world would no longer be at war if her giggles were heard everywhere.
> 
> The hardest part of the summer was when I dropped my youngest son off at the airport for a 3 month adventure in Europe...I felt like I dropped him off at the first day of kindergarten. He won't return until the end of September.
> 
> ...


So glad you will be back again soon. We will have to feel you in when you get settle. We have missed you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I do treasure my library. That was the one thing that was at the farm that my boys wanted. So it will be passed on.
> 
> This is a picture of the all-in-one- baby-top. This picture is copywrited by marianna mel, the designer. I am having a problem getting pictures from phone to computer. The one I'm making is also white.


It must feel good to know that your boys treasure the books too so you know they will be well looked after.

That's a cute little baby sweater; is it for a local baby or for one of your overseas projects?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I sure will . Let me go get it.
> I peeled the ripe pears and ground up in processor.
> 4lbs ground pears
> 5 lbs of sugar. I uses half white and half brown.
> ...


Thank you! Is surejell pectin?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you! Is surejell pectin?


 Yes I used one package.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Larailayda said:


> Most Kind WendyBee,
> And what a happy welcome you have given!
> I recently purchased a pattern, called The Beekeepers Quilt, and it seems to be all about hexigons, where you can even make a quilt out of it!
> İt took me a whole day to figure it out, but now it is fun: 3 needles and a bit of yarn, so much fun!
> ...


Thank you Lara. As a big coincidence I saw the beekeepers quilt before...it was on Youtube I think. It looks so warm and cozy. Thanks for the reminder joey ♥
Does it get cold in the winters in Turkey? It gets really cold here up in the mountains of West Virginia. And apparently the friends I`ve talked who have lived here for many years have said this winter will be worse than last year. From January to March this year we had about 12 days in total where our pipes didn`t freeze.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

gjz...it`s really great to see you again, glad you`re back with us.
School started back here on Wednesday, although I don`t have any kids in school anymore.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

Hope your weekend will be great. Off to spin today with my friends. But before I go, round three in my yarn room. I am not a good organizer of stuff/things, so this is a challenge. I tend to pause too much and think about what to make with this and that, then what bin to put it in, then.....and on and on. But now for my dark secret. I have to go into my bedroom and find all the stuff in there to put in my yarn/roving/weaving/felting room. Goodness knows what treasures await !!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually my 10 year old grandson asked me to make some things for his children. This is a start.


Now there's a boy who thinks ahead! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Hope your weekend will be great. Off to spin today with my friends. But before I go, round three in my yarn room. I am not a good organizer of stuff/things, so this is a challenge. I tend to pause too much and think about what to make with this and that, then what bin to put it in, then.....and on and on. But now for my dark secret. I have to go into my bedroom and find all the stuff in there to put in my yarn/roving/weaving/felting room. Goodness knows what treasures await !!!!!


Now that's a good positive attitude! Onward and upward, LTL!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that's a good positive attitude! Onward and upward, LTL!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Going on a long trip today - back tomorrow (4 1/2 hour drive).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Going on a long trip today - back tomorrow (4 1/2 hour drive).


Have a good, safe trip, LL. We'll be waiting for you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Have a good, safe trip, LL. We'll be waiting for you!


Ok, Bon. I might check in on my mini-ipad from the hotel. Don't know. I always worry about driving...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok, Bon. I might check in on my mini-ipad from the hotel. Don't know. I always worry about driving...


I know how you feel. One of my daughters lives 5 hours away. I like to go visit more often than DH, so I drive myself. I'm always a little nervous starting out.

Do you know the way - is it familiar?

I've never made the trip up and back in two days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know how you feel. One of my daughters lives 5 hours away. I like to go visit more often than DH, so I drive myself. I'm always a little nervous starting out.
> 
> Do you know the way - is it familiar?


Yes, Bon. It is familiar, but it's a crazy road...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Bon. It is familiar, but it's a crazy road...


I drive on a crazy road to get to my other daughter's house. I'm making both trips soon. Too bad we can't travel together!

We can do this, LL!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I just have to say you should all be very envious of me, We had some peaches with breakfast this morning from those harvested from our tree and they were *delicious.*

So there!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I will try to post a few more pics from our trip and create another cookie contest tonight; get ready!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just have to say you should all be very envious of me, We had some peaches with breakfast this morning from those harvested from our tree and they were *delicious.*.
> 
> So there!


Sounds wonderful Gifty. Fresh peaches can`t be beat!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds wonderful Gifty. Fresh peaches can`t be beat!


Peaches are my favorite fruit. Blueberries come in second.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Creepy or Cool? --- I think it's creepy, wouldn't want it in my house.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724735870954132&set=vb.100002531777993&type=2&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Creepy or Cool? --- I think it's creepy, wouldn't want it in my house.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724735870954132&set=vb.100002531777993&type=2&theater


OMG - highly innovative but CREEPY!!! The new face of govt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Tip to keep your dog entertained, CB - maybe this will help Otis now that your gd is going back to school 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203350977628488&set=vb.1032474638&type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Actually my 10 year old grandson asked me to make some things for his children. This is a start.


That's sweet that he's so sentimental and practical at the same time -- and very smart to plan ahead.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Hope your weekend will be great. Off to spin today with my friends. But before I go, round three in my yarn room. I am not a good organizer of stuff/things, so this is a challenge. I tend to pause too much and think about what to make with this and that, then what bin to put it in, then.....and on and on. But now for my dark secret. I have to go into my bedroom and find all the stuff in there to put in my yarn/roving/weaving/felting room. Goodness knows what treasures await !!!!!


The best kind of treasure hunt, have fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Going on a long trip today - back tomorrow (4 1/2 hour drive).


Have a good trip and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Actually my 10 year old grandson asked me to make some things for his children. This is a start.


Joey, I believe the baby all-in-one-sweater is the same one KC made? I'm going to try to find the pattern on Rav; it is adorable.

Thanks for the reminder.

ETA: found it on the author's website - thanks KC and Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just have to say you should all be very envious of me, We had some peaches with breakfast this morning from those harvested from our tree and they were *delicious.*
> 
> So there!


I'll think of you as I eat my store bought nectarine. Your peaches even looked luscious in the photo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll think of you as I eat my store bought nectarine. Your peaches even looked luscious in the photo.


Hi WCK - didn't mean to make you feel down, nectarines are good too! You know I like to tease you, if I didn't like you, I wouldn't! :-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Actually my 10 year old grandson asked me to make some things for his children. This is a start.


How extra special is this!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Peaches are my favorite fruit. Blueberries come in second.


Mine too. Then pineapple. But can't grow those here. What are you going to do with the rest of your peaches?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Tip to keep your dog entertained, CB - maybe this will help Otis now that your gd is going back to school
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203350977628488&set=vb.1032474638&type=2&theater


Otis would love that toy. I can hear him crying all the way from my house . Hunter will be gone this Mon to school . So it is just him and Buster . Buster gets to come outside to play but Otis likes to play in the street. That is how he lost his leg.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just have to say you should all be very envious of me, We had some peaches with breakfast this morning from those harvested from our tree and they were *delicious.*
> 
> So there!


Bet they were delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Creepy or Cool? --- I think it's creepy, wouldn't want it in my house.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724735870954132&set=vb.100002531777993&type=2&theater


Worse than creepy. Humanize technology. Then people will not only be dependent on their gizmos, they'll use them INSTEAD of people. After all, your wish is its command.

On the website:

JIBO's potential extends far beyond engaging in casual conversation and completing daily tasks.

AND

JIBO isn't an appliance, it's a companion, one that can interact and react with its human owners in ways that delight.

Engaging in casual conversation? It's programmed - not at all casual and not conversation.

It's a companion? It's a THING - no emotions, no spontaneous thought. Not a companion. How is this different from a doll with a string you pull to make it talk?

Just my opinion.

Price?

$499 to $899

Here's more info:

$799 HOME EDITION

BUY 1 GIVE 1
For every JIBO Home Edition pre-ordered here, we donate 1 to Boston Children's Hospital.
PRE-ORDER NOW
*Through Indiegogo
Dec. 2015 | 125 Available

I wonder - is this a scam? Are they really donating to Boston's Children's Hospital? Does the hospital know?

Maybe I'm suspicious because I was watching the syfy channel a few minutes ago?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Perfectly stated.


Setting up the new gov't will take time. Unfortunately, with ISIS advancing daily, the one thing they don't have is time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Creepy or Cool? --- I think it's creepy, wouldn't want it in my house.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724735870954132&set=vb.100002531777993&type=2&theater


It's both. Too much info available if gotten to the wrong hands.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Tip to keep your dog entertained, CB - maybe this will help Otis now that your gd is going back to school
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203350977628488&set=vb.1032474638&type=2&theater


My dogs would be afraid of the noise it makes and the fact that it moves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I drive on a crazy road to get to my other daughter's house. I'm making both trips soon. Too bad we can't travel together!
> 
> We can do this, LL!!


Bon,
Would be great to do it together. We have arrived at the hotel and leave for the party soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just have to say you should all be very envious of me, We had some peaches with breakfast this morning from those harvested from our tree and they were *delicious.*
> 
> So there!


Oh, my. How great!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a good trip and enjoy the weekend.


Thank you, WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am baking bread for my brother. I,m going to see him for his 60th B/Day. My nephew and family are here. Get to see my 2 great nephews.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am baking bread for my brother. I,m going to see him for his 60th B/Day. My nephew and family are here. Get to see my 2 great nephews.


Have a great time!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Creepy or Cool? --- I think it's creepy, wouldn't want it in my house.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724735870954132&set=vb.100002531777993&type=2&theater


It's rather cool, but the communicating creeps me out. We sure have came a long way from..."You've Got Mail" from AOL. That also creeped me out. I think it would humanize computers a little to much for me and make me question, more than I already do, as to where we are going. Up or Down as a society.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am baking bread for my brother. I,m going to see him for his 60th B/Day. My nephew and family are here. Get to see my 2 great nephews.


Lucky brother, homemade bread is a perfect gift. Your a great Sister. Have a great time with your family and wish Brother Bumpkins Happy 60th from the D&P gang.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Going on a long trip today - back tomorrow (4 1/2 hour drive).


Safe travel to and from LL, and enjoy your day.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Bon. It is familiar, but it's a crazy road...


My Mom and sister live in Ohio, when I go to visit I fear Columbus, Ohio. The outerbelt is crazy fast and traffic is massive. I just have to go with the flow, that's all a driver can do.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Actually my 10 year old grandson asked me to make some things for his children. This is a start.


That is so very sweet. What a great GS! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just have to say you should all be very envious of me, We had some peaches with breakfast this morning from those harvested from our tree and they were *delicious.*
> 
> So there!


Yum....I had a very good peach margarita the other night. Frozen/sugar, peach slice and cherry on the rim. It was like a party in my mouth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's rather cool, but the communicating creeps me out. We sure have came a long way from..."You've Got Mail" from AOL. That also creeped me out. I think it would humanize computers a little to much for me and make me question, more than I already do, as to where we are going. Up or Down as a society.


Same here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My Mom and sister live in Ohio, when I go to visit I fear Columbus, Ohio. The outerbelt is crazy fast and traffic is massive. I just have to go with the flow, that's all a driver can do.


That's nerve-wracking. I'd rather be stopped in a traffic jam than zooming at 70 with trucks passing me. That's I-75 in GA - one of my routes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yum....I had a very good peach margarita the other night. Frozen/sugar, peach slice and cherry on the rim. It was like a party in my mouth.


That's a lovely image!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi bon, Hope your day is going well, I stacked wood most of the day, one of the guys didn't show up so someone had to take his place....lucky me. I am going to head for the shower. talk later friend.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks WCK for the link to the JIBO. Thanks Bon for posting your research on it. very interesting


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hi bon, Hope your day is going well, I stacked wood most of the day, one of the guys didn't show up so someone had to take his place....lucky me. I am going to head for the shower. talk later friend.


Thanks, Gali. I'm painting chairs for two grandkids.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hi bon, Hope your day is going well, I stacked wood most of the day, one of the guys didn't show up so someone had to take his place....lucky me. I am going to head for the shower. talk later friend.


A shower is so nice after that kind of physical labor. I'll bet going to sleep tonight will be the same. With a hearty meal in between!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's nerve-wracking. I'd rather be stopped in a traffic jam than zooming at 70 with trucks passing me. That's I-75 in GA - one of my routes.


Yes Bon, I-75 in Atlanta can get really crazy - then in Chattanooga it gets messed up again - drove it a couple of weeks ago going to Florida & again coming home. Was in Franklin/Nashville yesterday & traffic was horrible there also - wondering what's happening? I'm from L.A. & am used to busy traffic, but it's getting as bad here as there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes Bon, I-75 in Atlanta can get really crazy - then in Chattanooga it gets messed up again - drove it a couple of weeks ago going to Florida & again coming home. Was in Franklin/Nashville yesterday & traffic was horrible there also - wondering what's happening? I'm from L.A. & am used to busy traffic, but it's getting as bad here as there.


Yes, Chattanooga's traffic is terrible, even on Frasier where all the shops and the walking bridge are - I think it's the expansion. My daughter used to live near Frasier - I loved it when she lived there. Chattanooga is a lot of fun for little kids, and her boys were very young.

Also, they close Chattanooga's downtown roads fairly often for festivals, etc. I drove there a lot, but when they closed the roads, I was sunk!

Twice I've been on 24, missed my exit, and had to drive a long way - toward Knoxville - before there was another exit to turn around.

I-75 is dangerous, I think. Some times are better than others, but it's unpredictable. The trucks go so fast on there. Once, my car blew a gasket (I thought only people did that!) on I-75. Smoke was pouring out of my car. I tried to get to an exit, but I didn't know what was happening. I had to stop on a practically deserted stretch of road - no exit nearby - and wait for a tow-truck. Very nerve-wracking with the 18-wheelers flying past and the car shaking.

Blowing a gasket is very serious - in fact, it killed my car.

Another long post. I"m turning over that leaf again right now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is short - almost finished painting chairs, one orange, one purple. Still need second coat on purple, decorations, varnish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's rather cool, but the communicating creeps me out. We sure have came a long way from..."You've Got Mail" from AOL. That also creeped me out. I think it would humanize computers a little to much for me and make me question, more than I already do, as to where we are going. Up or Down as a society.


I couldn't get it I am blacked out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't get it I am blacked out.


Weather? Or NSA? :twisted:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Safe travel to and from LL, and enjoy your day.


Thank you, Gal. Ready for bed in the hotel. Will have another long ride tomorrow to get home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My Mom and sister live in Ohio, when I go to visit I fear Columbus, Ohio. The outerbelt is crazy fast and traffic is massive. I just have to go with the flow, that's all a driver can do.


That is what we are doing. I knit and mind my own business, otherwise I would be edgy and drive him crazy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yum....I had a very good peach margarita the other night. Frozen/sugar, peach slice and cherry on the rim. It was like a party in my mouth.


Yumm. I want one!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve had such a boring day today...laundry, laundry, and more laundry. I had to take advantage of the nice weather as it`s supposed to rain all week starting Monday. So more laundry to do tomorrow, and hang it out on the washing line.
Hooray I can finally relax and sit down and do some knitting. I`ve been itching to do some all day and never got the chance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Weather? Or NSA? :twisted:


Ha must have been personal blockage. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve had such a boring day today...laundry, laundry, and more laundry. I had to take advantage of the nice weather as it`s supposed to rain all week starting Monday. So more laundry to do tomorrow, and hang it out on the washing line.
> Hooray I can finally relax and sit down and do some knitting. I`ve been itching to do some all day and never got the chance.


I know the feeling I am going to work on my sock. Have fun knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Gali. I'm painting chairs for two grandkids.


We want to see the rocking chairs when you are finished. Sound so cute.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For a few weeks now I`ve come on this site purposely to mention something, but as soon as I come on here - I read all the great posts and I forget. But now I remembered.
A few weeks ago I ran out of brown sugar for my baked bean casserole recipe. So I made my own instead. Just a tablespoon of white sugar and a drizzle of molasses on top of the sugar and mixed in. Hubby said he prefers it to ordinary store bought brown sugar now.
In case I never posted my baked bean casserole recipe before, here it is. It`s perfect for 4th July bbq`s with hot dogs and burgers, potato salad etc. But can be used for any occasion.

Baked bean casserole.

2 large cans pork `n` beans
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 package bacon
Brown sugar
Garlic salt

Pour cans of baked beans in casserole dish. Add garlic salt, brown sugar, chopped onions. Stir well.
Place bacon strips on top of the beans, sprinkle more brown sugar on top. Bake in a 375F oven for about 30 minutes or until bacon has browned.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha must have been personal blockage. :shock: :lol:


Whoooooops! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We want to see the rocking chairs when you are finished. Sound so cute.


I'll try to get a picture on here without too much delay. First DH takes them to get pix printed, then they go in the computer. So we usually have to fill up the memory card first. Yes - I still use a camera. 

I took pictures of the first three, but I can't find them in the computer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These days it's not really a joke ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Otis would love that toy. I can hear him crying all the way from my house . Hunter will be gone this Mon to school . So it is just him and Buster . Buster gets to come outside to play but Otis likes to play in the street. That is how he lost his leg.


Is Grandma going to find it too quiet with the grands back in school too? You and Otis might have to comfort each other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Worse than creepy. Humanize technology. Then people will not only be dependent on their gizmos, they'll use them INSTEAD of people. After all, your wish is its command.
> 
> On the website:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Bonnie. I think there are already too many people who use texting instead of talking without this gadget getting into the mix. The inventor was also doing a crowdshare fundraising - seems she got $1.7 million.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am baking bread for my brother. I,m going to see him for his 60th B/Day. My nephew and family are here. Get to see my 2 great nephews.


Hope you had a great time CB and get lots of cuddle time with the little guys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Totally agree with you Bonnie. I think there are already too many people who use texting instead of talking without this gadget getting into the mix. The inventor was also doing a crowdshare fundraising - seems she got $1.7 million.


She'll probably put it in her pocket. Oh - that's terrible of me. But when they want to sell something like that online - and wasn't her sales pitch kind of off? I wouldn't send them a check.

Wrong! My next post tells just how wrong I was.

Among other things, this woman in the ad is also the inventor of the robot. She also has this honor:

In 2003, she was named to the MIT Technology Review TR100 as one of the top 100 innovators in the world under the age of 35.[3]


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, Chattanooga's traffic is terrible, even on Frasier where all the shops and the walking bridge are - I think it's the expansion. My daughter used to live near Frasier - I loved it when she lived there. Chattanooga is a lot of fun for little kids, and her boys were very young.
> 
> Also, they close Chattanooga's downtown roads fairly often for festivals, etc. I drove there a lot, but when they closed the roads, I was sunk!
> 
> ...


That must have been a nightmare trip Bonnie. I dread the thought of something going wrong on a busy highway.

Before DH and I were married I was driving from Calgary to Edmonton on the morning of Christmas Eve when my car just died. It was near an overpass and on the other side of the highway was a service station. Another driver went over and they came with a tow truck and the owner was able to find and fix the problem and I was only a few hours late getting to my parents. I was so grateful they were still open and working on Christmas Eve that I stopped at that station for gas every trip to and from Edmonton until we moved out of Calgary.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> For a few weeks now I`ve come on this site purposely to mention something, but as soon as I come on here - I read all the great posts and I forget. But now I remembered.
> A few weeks ago I ran out of brown sugar for my baked bean casserole recipe. So I made my own instead. Just a tablespoon of white sugar and a drizzle of molasses on top of the sugar and mixed in. Hubby said he prefers it to ordinary store bought brown sugar now.
> In case I never posted my baked bean casserole recipe before, here it is. It`s perfect for 4th July bbq`s with hot dogs and burgers, potato salad etc. But can be used for any occasion.
> 
> ...


Will write your recipe down. I love baked beans. Do you & can you buy Bush's Baked Beans there? Quite good, almost as good as homemade recipe - I've. bought their different flavors, but prefer the original recipe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, shut my mouth! I just googled the woman giving the sales pitch - am I ever embarrassed!

Cynthia Lynn Breazeal is an Associate Professor of Media Arts and Sciences at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, where she is the director of the Personal Robots Group at the MIT Media Laboratory. Wikipedia

I guess Wikipedia told me! She's even been a TED speaker!

That's teach me to open my mouth. I often tell myself, if you're not sure, don't say it. But I don't listen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Weather? Or NSA? :twisted:


 :lol: :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve had such a boring day today...laundry, laundry, and more laundry. I had to take advantage of the nice weather as it`s supposed to rain all week starting Monday. So more laundry to do tomorrow, and hang it out on the washing line.
> Hooray I can finally relax and sit down and do some knitting. I`ve been itching to do some all day and never got the chance.


With your chores done, maybe you can knit all week while it's raining.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That must have been a nightmare trip Bonnie. I dread the thought of something going wrong on a busy highway.
> 
> Before DH and I were married I was driving from Calgary to Edmonton on the morning of Christmas Eve when my car just died. It was near an overpass and on the other side of the highway was a service station. Another driver went over and they came with a tow truck and the owner was able to find and fix the problem and I was only a few hours late getting to my parents. I was so grateful they were still open and working on Christmas Eve that I stopped at that station for gas every trip to and from Edmonton until we moved out of Calgary.


Yes, it was VERY lucky to find them open and to have someone help you out. I'll bet your parents were happy when you got there!

I was very nervous about riding in the tow truck for over an hour with a stranger. When the driver came, he didn't speak. I tried to make small talk - like "It was a long drive for you, wasn't it?"

He said, "yep."

I asked if he got a lot of calls on the highway. 
He said, "nope."

Plus he wasn't your ordinary fresh-faced clean-cut fella. I sat with my purse on my arm and my hand on the door handle the whole time. Ridiculous - but I read too many murder mysteries.

The only time he spoke without my asking a question was when we passed an accident on the other side of the road. He said, "Looks like a bad one." I could swear I heard glee in his voice! I was so nervous.

I was very glad to get to the garage where my husband was waiting for me. My hero!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Will write your recipe down. I love baked beans. Do you & can you buy Bush's Baked Beans there? Quite good, almost as good as homemade recipe - I've. bought their different flavors, but prefer the original recipe.


We love Bush's baked beans.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> For a few weeks now I`ve come on this site purposely to mention something, but as soon as I come on here - I read all the great posts and I forget. But now I remembered.
> A few weeks ago I ran out of brown sugar for my baked bean casserole recipe. So I made my own instead. Just a tablespoon of white sugar and a drizzle of molasses on top of the sugar and mixed in. Hubby said he prefers it to ordinary store bought brown sugar now.
> In case I never posted my baked bean casserole recipe before, here it is. It`s perfect for 4th July bbq`s with hot dogs and burgers, potato salad etc. But can be used for any occasion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip and the recipe Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll try to get a picture on here without too much delay. First DH takes them to get pix printed, then they go in the computer. So we usually have to fill up the memory card first. Yes - I still use a camera.
> 
> I took pictures of the first three, but I can't find them in the computer.


Would love to see them, they sound so cute. Were you able to find a couple more chairs?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see them, they sound so cute. Were you able to find a couple more chairs?


Yes, I did! The last one came yesterday. I have two more to make - one pink, one green.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Will write your recipe down. I love baked beans. Do you & can you buy Bush's Baked Beans there? Quite good, almost as good as homemade recipe - I've. bought their different flavors, but prefer the original recipe.


I buy them when they`re on sale. But otherwise it`s either Campbells (what we have now) or store brand.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These days it's not really a joke ....


I know. I am in awe of what goes in the news and Facebook. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is Grandma going to find it too quiet with the grands back in school too? You and Otis might have to comfort each other.


Yes I think it may take me a few days of crying. I used to get depressed when summer was over for myself. They I had kids and was depressed over them going back to school. Now my grands. I will miss knowing they are not at home or at my house. I hope Otis doesn't finish off the window facing that he has already eaten up. Otis isn't used to being alone because of gd being home schooled. Yes we may have to console each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a great time CB and get lots of cuddle time with the little guys.


A little ,my mother and sil were hogging the babies. I just smiled and watched. But good time.Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That must have been a nightmare trip Bonnie. I dread the thought of something going wrong on a busy highway.
> 
> Before DH and I were married I was driving from Calgary to Edmonton on the morning of Christmas Eve when my car just died. It was near an overpass and on the other side of the highway was a service station. Another driver went over and they came with a tow truck and the owner was able to find and fix the problem and I was only a few hours late getting to my parents. I was so grateful they were still open and working on Christmas Eve that I stopped at that station for gas every trip to and from Edmonton until we moved out of Calgary.


I know you were upset. Thank God you got help on Christmas Eve. I bet those men were happy they could help you being alone. Do they remember you when you come in to buy gas?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it was VERY lucky to find them open and to have someone help you out. I'll bet your parents were happy when you got there!
> 
> I was very nervous about riding in the tow truck for over an hour with a stranger. When the driver came, he didn't speak. I tried to make small talk - like "It was a long drive for you, wasn't it?"
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
About 7 years ago my dd left here for home. She was pregnant with Matthew .Her car died on the freeway right outside of Little Rock on the other side of the hill. She was afraid to stay in the car so she walked across the freeway with Andrew . He was about 8 then. It took us an hour to get to her. Dh and I plus our 2 boys took off to help her. I was so scared I was praying out loud. My boys were trying to get her car on the trailer and we were waiting in our car . The cars were zooming past them so fast. The cars couldn't see the boys until they got over the hill. They finally got the car on our trailer so we could take them home with the car on the back of ours. We got stopped once for not having the tail lights. It took us 5 hours to get her back home. I was so thankful that we all made it back home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She'll probably put it in her pocket. Oh - that's terrible of me. But when they want to sell something like that online - and wasn't her sales pitch kind of off? I wouldn't send them a check.
> 
> Wrong! My next post tells just how wrong I was.
> 
> ...


_____________
I checked a little further too, she seems to be very bright and has been involved robotics research for a long time, especially humaning robotics. It's cute in some movies, but in general I really don't like it for all the reasons you already gave.

I think "crowdfunding" is a form of donation and not an investment so the people who donated gave an average of about $425 each to reach the $1.7 million. Of course people are free to donate to whatever cause they want, but it's not something that I would support.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it was VERY lucky to find them open and to have someone help you out. I'll bet your parents were happy when you got there!
> 
> I was very nervous about riding in the tow truck for over an hour with a stranger. When the driver came, he didn't speak. I tried to make small talk - like "It was a long drive for you, wasn't it?"
> 
> ...


And I bet your DH was relieved and thrilled to see you pull up into the garage too!! Between the news and TV, it's hard to be trusting of strangers. I think most people are safe, but I usually play it safe as much as possible.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I did! The last one came yesterday. I have two more to make - one pink, one green.


 :thumbup: That's great; so each of the grands will have their own chair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I am in awe of what goes in the news and Facebook. :shock:


Quite a few people have learned the hard way that their jobs and careers could be on the line.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you were upset. Thank God you got help on Christmas Eve. I bet those men were happy they could help you being alone. Do they remember you when you come in to buy gas?


I was stressed but so grateful that they were still open and had the right part - I think it was a modulator. This was in the early 80's before cell phones and they let me call my parents to let them know I'd be late. My Dad was ready to jump in the car and come get me but I said to wait and see if the car could be fixed first.

The owner remembered me, but sometimes he had someone else pumping gas -- they weren't self serve!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> About 7 years ago my dd left here for home. She was pregnant with Matthew .Her car died on the freeway right outside of Little Rock on the other side of the hill. She was afraid to stay in the car so she walked across the freeway with Andrew . He was about 8 then. It took us an hour to get to her. Dh and I plus our 2 boys took off to help her. I was so scared I was praying out loud. My boys were trying to get her car on the trailer and we were waiting in our car . The cars were zooming past them so fast. The cars couldn't see the boys until they got over the hill. They finally got the car on our trailer so we could take them home with the car on the back of ours. We got stopped once for not having the tail lights. It took us 5 hours to get her back home. I was so thankful that we all made it back home.


That's so much scarier with DD pregnant and a your gs with her; so grateful it turned out ok for them too!! God's angels were looking out for us both and for Bonnie.

Some spots are so dangerous to get a breakdown. Another time I got a flat but kept driving until there was a safe place to turn in. The tire was shredded but at least I wasn't stopped on the shoulder of the highway.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so much scarier with DD pregnant and a your gs with her; so grateful it turned out ok for them too!! God's angels were looking out for us both and for Bonnie.
> 
> Some spots are so dangerous to get a breakdown. Another time I got a flat but kept driving until there was a safe place to turn in. The tire was shredded but at least I wasn't stopped on the shoulder of the highway.


Wow what a coincidence. My son got a flat tire on his truck tonight on the way to work. He called hubby to help him. Luckily hubby had just bought our son a spare tire as the one he had on looked a bit flat so hubby used his compressor to pump it up a few days ago.
Well tonight the tire came off the rim and luckily my son was by a gas station so he could park his truck safely.
My hubby went to meet him and helped him take the tire off. Well the old tire rolled down a ravine and it was too dark to see anything as it was close to midnight. Thank goodness it was the old tire and not the spare that rolled down the ravine. And another piece of luck, courtesy patrol saw the emergency flasher lights on the car and sons truck on so he stopped and helped hubby too. Our son was about an hour late for work, but thankfully he got there in one piece. Thank you Jesus.
Our taxes for the courtesy patrol was money well spent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a coincidence. My son got a flat tire on his truck tonight on the way to work. He called hubby to help him. Luckily hubby had just bought our son a spare tire as the one he had on looked a bit flat so hubby used his compressor to pump it up a few days ago.
> Well tonight the tire came off the rim and luckily my son was by a gas station so he could park his truck safely.
> My hubby went to meet him and helped him take the tire off. Well the old tire rolled down a ravine and it was too dark to see anything as it was close to midnight. Thank goodness it was the old tire and not the spare that rolled down the ravine. And another piece of luck, courtesy patrol saw the emergency flasher lights on the car and sons truck on so he stopped and helped hubby too. Our son was about an hour late for work, but thankfully he got there in one piece. Thank you Jesus.
> Our taxes for the courtesy patrol was money well spent.


Thank You Jesus for watching out for WB's son. God is not dead!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve had such a boring day today...laundry, laundry, and more laundry. I had to take advantage of the nice weather as it`s supposed to rain all week starting Monday. So more laundry to do tomorrow, and hang it out on the washing line.
> Hooray I can finally relax and sit down and do some knitting. I`ve been itching to do some all day and never got the chance.


I love to hang out my laundry!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> About 7 years ago my dd left here for home. She was pregnant with Matthew .Her car died on the freeway right outside of Little Rock on the other side of the hill. She was afraid to stay in the car so she walked across the freeway with Andrew . He was about 8 then. It took us an hour to get to her. Dh and I plus our 2 boys took off to help her. I was so scared I was praying out loud. My boys were trying to get her car on the trailer and we were waiting in our car . The cars were zooming past them so fast. The cars couldn't see the boys until they got over the hill. They finally got the car on our trailer so we could take them home with the car on the back of ours. We got stopped once for not having the tail lights. It took us 5 hours to get her back home. I was so thankful that we all made it back home.


Oh that would have been awful! Especially crossing the freeway. I'll bet home looked good when you got there! Did you go home after getting her to her house, or did you stay over? It would have been a tough day if you went back home again. Well - sounds like it was a rough day already!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> _____________
> I checked a little further too, she seems to be very bright and has been involved robotics research for a long time, especially humaning robotics. It's cute in some movies, but in general I really don't like it for all the reasons you already gave.
> 
> I think "crowdfunding" is a form of donation and not an investment so the people who donated gave an average of about $425 each to reach the $1.7 million. Of course people are free to donate to whatever cause they want, but it's not something that I would support.


I agree. Fundraising for medical expenses is something I would support, but not to sell a humanized robot. What's the reason? Is she doing it to get funds to manufacture it? To see if there's enough interest? And if you donate, you get a robot. Isn't that really just selling?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And I bet your DH was relieved and thrilled to see you pull up into the garage too!! Between the news and TV, it's hard to be trusting of strangers. I think most people are safe, but I usually play it safe as much as possible.


I do, too. We hear so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And I bet your DH was relieved and thrilled to see you pull up into the garage too!! Between the news and TV, it's hard to be trusting of strangers. I think most people are safe, but I usually play it safe as much as possible.


He's not fearful like I am. I'm sure he thought nothing of it - except that the car was a goner! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was stressed but so grateful that they were still open and had the right part - I think it was a modulator. This was in the early 80's before cell phones and they let me call my parents to let them know I'd be late. My Dad was ready to jump in the car and come get me but I said to wait and see if the car could be fixed first.
> 
> The owner remembered me, but sometimes he had someone else pumping gas -- they weren't self serve!!


Those were the days!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so much scarier with DD pregnant and a your gs with her; so grateful it turned out ok for them too!! God's angels were looking out for us both and for Bonnie.
> 
> Some spots are so dangerous to get a breakdown. Another time I got a flat but kept driving until there was a safe place to turn in. The tire was shredded but at least I wasn't stopped on the shoulder of the highway.


Yes. The shoulder is a lot smaller than it seems when you're driving!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a coincidence. My son got a flat tire on his truck tonight on the way to work. He called hubby to help him. Luckily hubby had just bought our son a spare tire as the one he had on looked a bit flat so hubby used his compressor to pump it up a few days ago.
> Well tonight the tire came off the rim and luckily my son was by a gas station so he could park his truck safely.
> My hubby went to meet him and helped him take the tire off. Well the old tire rolled down a ravine and it was too dark to see anything as it was close to midnight. Thank goodness it was the old tire and not the spare that rolled down the ravine. And another piece of luck, courtesy patrol saw the emergency flasher lights on the car and sons truck on so he stopped and helped hubby too. Our son was about an hour late for work, but thankfully he got there in one piece. Thank you Jesus.
> Our taxes for the courtesy patrol was money well spent.


Oh, my! It must have been awful to see that tire roll away. Glad it all worked out so well. 
We have something like the courtesy patrol (nice name). Ours are called Hero Trucks, and they're always helping someone. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> _____________
> I checked a little further too, she seems to be very bright and has been involved robotics research for a long time, especially humaning robotics. It's cute in some movies, but in general I really don't like it for all the reasons you already gave.
> 
> I think "crowdfunding" is a form of donation and not an investment so the people who donated gave an average of about $425 each to reach the $1.7 million. Of course people are free to donate to whatever cause they want, but it's not something that I would support.


Yes, she's ALMOST "something else," like KPG!
:-D

But it just occurred to me that since she's so intelligent, wouldn't you think she'd realize the oddness of this concept and how it furthers the DEhumanization of personal relationships? In the ad, the guy even called the robot "buddy." Gives me a bad feeling, for some reason.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank You Jesus for watching out for WB's son. God is not dead!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love to hang out my laundry!


I used to love doing that. Once our back yard became a soccer field, I used the dryer. Never got back to hanging out the wash.

Hi, LL! Are you on the road?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.

Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.
> 
> Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


So sorry, Jane. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh that would have been awful! Especially crossing the freeway. I'll bet home looked good when you got there! Did you go home after getting her to her house, or did you stay over? It would have been a tough day if you went back home again. Well - sounds like it was a rough day already!


We came right back. It was very stressful for all of us. It was around the 4:00 work traffic . We had the angels working over time. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.
> 
> Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


Janie I pray you feel better soon. It is probably your nerves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm amazed at how far some people will go with self mutilation -- I'm not sure what his message is, but he's upset that Dubai wouldn't let him enter the country. I'm still surprised he made it through the metal detectors with more that 450 piercings mainly on face and genitals.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a coincidence. My son got a flat tire on his truck tonight on the way to work. He called hubby to help him. Luckily hubby had just bought our son a spare tire as the one he had on looked a bit flat so hubby used his compressor to pump it up a few days ago.
> Well tonight the tire came off the rim and luckily my son was by a gas station so he could park his truck safely.
> My hubby went to meet him and helped him take the tire off. Well the old tire rolled down a ravine and it was too dark to see anything as it was close to midnight. Thank goodness it was the old tire and not the spare that rolled down the ravine. And another piece of luck, courtesy patrol saw the emergency flasher lights on the car and sons truck on so he stopped and helped hubby too. Our son was about an hour late for work, but thankfully he got there in one piece. Thank you Jesus.
> Our taxes for the courtesy patrol was money well spent.


So glad it turned out ok Wendy. Bad enough to happen in daylight but late at night is so much worse. What is the courtesy patrol?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to love doing that. Once our back yard became a soccer field, I used the dryer. Never got back to hanging out the wash.
> 
> Hi, LL! Are you on the road?


Hi,
We have JUST returned home - and exhausted. The trip is done, thank goodness. Back to my routine. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.
> 
> Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


Janie, 
I am sorry you are not feeling well. Wish I could do something! Let us know how you feel tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm amazed at how far some people will go with self mutilation -- I'm not sure what his message is, but he's upset that Dubai wouldn't let him enter the country. I'm still surprised he made it through the metal detectors with more that 450 piercings mainly on face and genitals.


OMG. Scary!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad it turned out ok Wendy. Bad enough to happen in daylight but late at night is so much worse. What is the courtesy patrol?


It`s a state run agency westy where state trucks patrol the highways looking for drivers who need assistance. There`s also a phone number posted on various sign posts on the highway that people can call if they`re stranded or need assistance. 
As it turned out, hubby knew the courtesy patrol driver as they used to work together at Autozone years ago.
This morning hubby went back to the place where Matt broke down last night and after about 30 minutes of looking, he finally located the tire that rolled away from them last night. And a good thing too as the rim for that tire would`ve cost Matt $100 at least to replace.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.
> 
> Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


I`m so sorry Jane, it`s rather worrying isn`t it. Could it be the meds you`re taking that is making your tummy hurt?
My love and prayers are on their way to you. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I pray you feel better soon. It is probably your nerves.


I was thinking that, too, CB. Stress can give you lots of ailments.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm amazed at how far some people will go with self mutilation -- I'm not sure what his message is, but he's upset that Dubai wouldn't let him enter the country. I'm still surprised he made it through the metal detectors with more that 450 piercings mainly on face and genitals.


From looking at his neck, I wonder if he's also covered with tattoos. Maybe he likes needles.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> We have JUST returned home - and exhausted. The trip is done, thank goodness. Back to my routine. Thank you for asking.


Welcome home! It's the best place to be.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a state run agency westy where state trucks patrol the highways looking for drivers who need assistance. There`s also a phone number posted on various sign posts on the highway that people can call if they`re stranded or need assistance.
> As it turned out, hubby knew the courtesy patrol driver as they used to work together at Autozone years ago.
> This morning hubby went back to the place where Matt broke down last night and after about 30 minutes of looking, he finally located the tire that rolled away from them last night. And a good thing too as the rim for that tire would`ve cost Matt $100 at least to replace.


I'm glad he found it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm amazed at how far some people will go with self mutilation -- I'm not sure what his message is, but he's upset that Dubai wouldn't let him enter the country. I'm still surprised he made it through the metal detectors with more that 450 piercings mainly on face and genitals.


That is so hideous! Why would you want to do that to yourself?!?!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> We have JUST returned home - and exhausted. The trip is done, thank goodness. Back to my routine. Thank you for asking.


Did you have a good time? Let me know how it went.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome home! It's the best place to be.


Yes! We are so tired. I did not get sleep in the hotel. My hip gives me troubles and the bed was not good and caused pain. So, yes, HOME!! What a word!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a good time? Let me know how it went.


See a PM...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a state run agency westy where state trucks patrol the highways looking for drivers who need assistance. There`s also a phone number posted on various sign posts on the highway that people can call if they`re stranded or need assistance.
> As it turned out, hubby knew the courtesy patrol driver as they used to work together at Autozone years ago.
> This morning hubby went back to the place where Matt broke down last night and after about 30 minutes of looking, he finally located the tire that rolled away from them last night. And a good thing too as the rim for that tire would`ve cost Matt $100 at least to replace.


Glad hubby found the rim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> See a PM...


K


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

She's amazing, at 99 is making dresses for little girls in Africa

http://www.facebook.com/ageuk/photos/a.115907375100412.14889.109962349028248/864707733553702/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He's not fearful like I am. I'm sure he thought nothing of it - except that the car was a goner! :roll:


DH used to work away from home a lot - back in Alberta we lived in a very remote area and although we have closer neighbours here, it's still quite private. He worried about me being home alone and installed electric security gates in both places. He also wanted to teach me to use his 22, but I told him it wouldn't be worth it -- I'd be more likely to use it as a club than shoot anyone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, she's ALMOST "something else," like KPG!
> :-D
> 
> But it just occurred to me that since she's so intelligent, wouldn't you think she'd realize the oddness of this concept and how it furthers the DEhumanization of personal relationships? In the ad, the guy even called the robot "buddy." Gives me a bad feeling, for some reason.


I think she truly wants a machine that has human characteristics. Some very intelligent people (especially with a degree of autism) don't relate well to real people. It reminds me of some of the sci fi movies where you can't tell who's human and who's not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.
> 
> Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


So sorry that you're still not feeling better Janie. You've had so much going on in your life lately; I hope you get a good rest. Still praying for you and your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> We have JUST returned home - and exhausted. The trip is done, thank goodness. Back to my routine. Thank you for asking.


Glad you made it safely back home; hope you had a nice visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a state run agency westy where state trucks patrol the highways looking for drivers who need assistance. There`s also a phone number posted on various sign posts on the highway that people can call if they`re stranded or need assistance.
> As it turned out, hubby knew the courtesy patrol driver as they used to work together at Autozone years ago.
> This morning hubby went back to the place where Matt broke down last night and after about 30 minutes of looking, he finally located the tire that rolled away from them last night. And a good thing too as the rim for that tire would`ve cost Matt $100 at least to replace.


I'm glad he found the tire; I know rims are expensive. Courtesy patrol sounds like a good thing to have. There are various auto club memberships here but we haven't joined one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so hideous! Why would you want to do that to yourself?!?!


It would probably take a psychiatrist a long, long time to help him figure out why he mutilates himself like that. I can't imagine how he eats, brushes his teeth or showers :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! We are so tired. I did not get sleep in the hotel. My hip gives me troubles and the bed was not good and caused pain. So, yes, HOME!! What a word!


Sorry you didn't get sleep. It's especially bad when that happens and your away from home. I couldn't sleep on our stay at a motel - dreadful cold - it was miserable. Back now to your own bed!

Home - what a word, for sure, LL. I heard that when you return to the U.S. and go through customs, that the customs agent says, "Welcome home." I can get teary just thinking of that - just knowing how glad I'd be to get back here.

I think that's part of the reason we all get so upset about what's going on in the world. The country we have loved is changing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry you didn't get sleep. It's especially bad when that happens and your away from home. I couldn't sleep on our stay at a motel - dreadful cold - it was miserable. Back now to your own bed!
> 
> Home - what a word, for sure, LL. I heard that when you return to the U.S. and go through customs, that the customs agent says, "Welcome home." I can get teary just thinking of that - just knowing how glad I'd be to get back here.
> 
> I think that's part of the reason we all get so upset about what's going on in the world. The country we have loved is changing.


Bon,

I got off a European flight once, and at the end of the path that led from the plane to the gate, there was a man standing who said, "Welcome home to the United States of America". I loved it. It was so heart-warming! Yes, they do it to homecoming international flights.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It would probably take a psychiatrist a long, long time to help him figure out why he mutilates himself like that. I can't imagine how he eats, brushes his teeth or showers :roll:


He has spiritual problems too. Who would want to have horns?
Can you get the movie God is NOT dead? It is great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's amazing, at 99 is making dresses for little girls in Africa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ageuk/photos/a.115907375100412.14889.109962349028248/864707733553702/?type=1&theater


What an amazing woman!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH used to work away from home a lot - back in Alberta we lived in a very remote area and although we have closer neighbours here, it's still quite private. He worried about me being home alone and installed electric security gates in both places. He also wanted to teach me to use his 22, but I told him it wouldn't be worth it -- I'd be more likely to use it as a club than shoot anyone.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she truly wants a machine that has human characteristics. Some very intelligent people (especially with a degree of autism) don't relate well to real people. It reminds me of some of the sci fi movies where you can't tell who's human and who's not.


I did consider that possiblity. Maybe that explains the "off-ness" (to me) of the commercial. Maybe someone should explain it to her. Surely she has the intelligence to understand it.

You've probably heard of Temple Grandin, a woman with autism who wrote about her experiences. She understood intellectually how her perceptions were different from others.

She was also extremely intelligent. She invented a more humane cattle ramp that was in widespread use, maybe still is. I think she also wrote a book with Dr. Oliver Sacks.

He was the doctor who did the experiments described in the movie "Awakenings." He's a neurologist, very compassionate and an fascinating writer. You can google his books. One was "The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat." Sounds like he's making fun, but he wasn't. He valued his patients and respected them, no matter how difficult their lives were. I thoroughly enjoyed that book.

From Wikipedia:

"Oliver Wolf Sacks, CBE (born 9 July 1933) is a British-American neurologist, writer, and amateur chemist who is Professor of Neurology at New York University School of Medicine. Between 2007 and 2012, he was professor of neurology and psychiatry at Columbia University, where he also held the position of "Columbia Artist". Before that, he spent many years on the clinical faculty of Yeshiva University's Albert Einstein College of Medicine. He also holds the position of visiting professor at the United Kingdom's University of Warwick.[1]
Sacks is the author of numerous best-selling books,[2] including several collections of case studies of people with neurological disorders. His 1973 book Awakenings was adapted into an Academy Award-nominated film of the same name in 1990 starring Robin Williams and Robert De Niro. He and his book Musicophilia: Tales of Music and the Brain were the subject of "Musical Minds", an episode of the PBS series Nova."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The chairs are almost finished!!!! The decorations - the hardest part and the source of great anxiety on my part - are finished. Now I have to put on just a trace of glitter paint, second coat uderneath the seat and the rockers, and varnish. Then - my happy trip to Mobile to deliver them! I'll take pix and when we fill this memory card, I"ll post them. Please remember - I am an amateur and it shows, but I know the kids won't notice.

I can't wait to take them and see how they look with the other three.

Two more to go - later.

Oh - I just added dots to the chair - uprights posts and seats. No more - I must know when to stop. I asked DH if I should get rid of the dots on the seat, he said no. He likes it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> I got off a European flight once, and at the end of the path that led from the plane to the gate, there was a man standing who said, "Welcome home to the United States of America". I loved it. It was so heart-warming! Yes, they do it to homecoming international flights.


I just love that. I know I'd burst into tears.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He has spiritual problems too. Who would want to have horns?
> Can you get the movie God is NOT dead? It is great!


I've seen the trailer where the lady with dementia says Satan gives people wealth and status so they don't need to look for God. The video rentals have closed down here but we can check if the library has it, or might order from Amazon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I did consider that possiblity. Maybe that explains the "off-ness" (to me) of the commercial. Maybe someone should explain it to her. Surely she has the intelligence to understand it.
> 
> You've probably heard of Temple Grandin, a woman with autism who wrote about her experiences. She understood intellectually how her perceptions were different from others.
> 
> ...


I saw the movie with Robin Williams; also saw Rainman(?) with Dustin Hoffman. One of our nephews has a form of Tourettes that makes it very difficult for him to pick up on social cues - he used to just blurt out exactly what he thought (although fortunately not with bad language like some with Tourettes). He's bright but has poor study habits and finds it difficult to stay focused.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's amazing, at 99 is making dresses for little girls in Africa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ageuk/photos/a.115907375100412.14889.109962349028248/864707733553702/?type=1&theater


That is wonderful . That is probably what keeps her alive! Bless her Lord.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen the trailer where the lady with dementia says Satan gives people wealth and status so they don't need to look for God. The video rentals have closed down here but we can check if the library has it, or might order from Amazon.


That is sad. 
You will love the movie. I can't get it out of my head. I know it is like that in real life. We just forget good things happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw the movie with Robin Williams; also saw Rainman(?) with Dustin Hoffman. One of our nephews has a form of Tourettes that makes it very difficult for him to pick up on social cues - he used to just blurt out exactly what he thought (although fortunately not with bad language like some with Tourettes). He's bright but has poor study habits and finds it difficult to stay focused.


There are so many variations of these problems. I have a nephew with Asberger's, but sadly he is not one with high intelligence. He has a lot of learning problems, along with the social problems. He's twenty now - looking for a job. He may get one in a library, and that would be very good for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad.
> You will love the movie. I can't get it out of my head. I know it is like that in real life. We just forget good things happen.


I'd love to see it. I have a friend who loves movies, is a devout Christian, and can't drive. I'll have to see if she wants to go. That would be so much fun - and uplifting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Guy on tv - Stossel - was talking about ridiculous directions:

Midol - do not use if you have an enlarged prostate.

Football helmet - to avoid injury, do not play football.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Guy on tv - Stossel - was talking about ridiculous directions:
> 
> Midol - do not use if you have an enlarged prostate.
> 
> Football helmet - to avoid injury, do not play football.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Guy on tv - Stossel - was talking about ridiculous directions:
> 
> Midol - do not use if you have an enlarged prostate.
> 
> Football helmet - to avoid injury, do not play football.


Bonnie, are you prepared for the onslaught of crazy warning messages that you have set up? .......
- new hammers have a sticker that says "Caution - Do not use this hammer to strike any solid object"
- warning on Nytol label that reads 'May cause drowsiness'
- do not hold the wrong end of a chain saw


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Guy on tv - Stossel - was talking about ridiculous directions:
> 
> Midol - do not use if you have an enlarged prostate.
> 
> Football helmet - to avoid injury, do not play football.


On a bag of airline peanuts....warning contains nuts

The same warning should apply to Dems and RINOs too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad.
> You will love the movie. I can't get it out of my head. I know it is like that in real life. We just forget good things happen.


I probably take a lot of the good things for granted until something reminds me of how blessed I am


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good one.http://youngcons.com/hilarious-you-wont-believe-what-this-liberal-huffpo-writer-confused-for-rubber-bullets/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, are you prepared for the onslaught of crazy warning messages that you have set up? .......
> - new hammers have a sticker that says "Caution - Do not use this hammer to strike any solid object"
> - warning on Nytol label that reads 'May cause drowsiness'
> - do not hold the wrong end of a chain saw


I love these things!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> On a bag of airline peanuts....warning contains nuts
> 
> The same warning should apply to Dems and RINOs too


Wendy - you are too clever. I hope the CIA, FBI, IRS, and NSA had a good laugh over that one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I probably take a lot of the good things for granted until something reminds me of how blessed I am


Don't we all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good one.http://youngcons.com/hilarious-you-wont-believe-what-this-liberal-huffpo-writer-confused-for-rubber-bullets/


Hilarious! Getting shot with an earplug - ouch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Time for Lark Rise and a cup of tea. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, all. Time for Lark Rise and a cup of tea. Sweet dreams.


Night Bon. Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as been busy & not feeling well with stomach hurting so meds not working.
> 
> Calling Dr in the AM Ito see what is next as I'm so tired! Hugs, Janie


Janie: So sorry you're feeling under the weather...Please let us know how you are....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good one.http://youngcons.com/hilarious-you-wont-believe-what-this-liberal-huffpo-writer-confused-for-rubber-bullets/


That was funny, but do you remember the video someone posted of one of your politicians who thought an island would tip over if your navy set up a base - that had to be one of the funniest hearings the admiral ever had to respond to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was funny, but do you remember the video someone posted of one of your politicians who thought an island would tip over if your navy set up a base - that had to be one of the funniest hearings the admiral ever had to respond to.


Yes. He was from my state. Not in my district - I didn't vote for him. He was almost incoherent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. He was from my state. Not in my district - I didn't vote for him. He was almost incoherent.


I think he was drunk. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sorry Bonnie - you've created a monster, I can't stop ....

- for your child's safety, do not use highchair when upside down
- sign in public washroom: please don't wash your feet in the sink, wet floors can cause accidents


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he was drunk. :shock:


It seemed that way - or on some medication. Impaired at any rate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - you've created a monster, I can't stop ....
> 
> - for your child's safety, do not use highchair when upside down
> - sign in public washroom: please don't wash your feet in the sink, wet floors can cause accidents


These are great. I LOVE the one about the president. Perfecto.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/are-you-a-control-freak/result/2ur6z1/ 51%


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/are-you-a-control-freak/result/2ur6z1/ 51%


31% - they called it opposite of a control freak. AKA door mat?

And now I will control myself and go to bed. It's one o'clock in the morning!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/are-you-a-control-freak/result/2ur6z1/ 51%


62% - a control freak in the making :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 62% - a control freak in the making :roll: :lol:


I am thinking I am a door mat and a control freak at the same time. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - you've created a monster, I can't stop ....
> 
> - for your child's safety, do not use highchair when upside down
> - sign in public washroom: please don't wash your feet in the sink, wet floors can cause accidents


I love your examples and the pics WCK. Especially great was the French translation re our stupid President.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/are-you-a-control-freak/result/2ur6z1/ 51%


I'm 22% - the opposite of a Control Freak. :-D

Should I let the LWNs know ..... what would they think of your leader then? :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> On a bag of airline peanuts....warning contains nuts
> 
> The same warning should apply to Dems and RINOs too


WBee! This is so darn funny .... and true! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I was so busy this weekend, I barely remembered to breathe. Sorry that I told y'all I'd try to post some more pics and another cookie contest and didn't get to try. 

Will do as soon as I get some free time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good one.http://youngcons.com/hilarious-you-wont-believe-what-this-liberal-huffpo-writer-confused-for-rubber-bullets/


Can you believe the stupidity of the Lib? Go ahead, Ryan, make a complete idiot of yourself in the public arena; we'll all take notice and not be surprised.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Look who joined us for lunch Saturday:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I showed you my fake tomatoes, so I'd like to show you my real ones. I know now the difference!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB, Here's a couple photos of some blossoms on our five Hydrangea Trees we planted last year, so this is the first year we are truly enjoying the blooms.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you believe the stupidity of the Lib? Go ahead, Ryan, make a complete idiot of yourself in the public arena; we'll all take notice and not be surprised.


I put a pair of those rubber bullets in my ears whenever I
hear someone from the Huffingtoncompost or a progressive oppressive progressive open their yapper.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful pic KPG, and lovely fox and flowers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I put a pair of those rubber bullets in my ears whenever I
> hear someone from the Huffingtoncompost or a progressive oppressive progressive open their yapper.


 :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - you've created a monster, I can't stop ....
> 
> - for your child's safety, do not use highchair when upside down
> - sign in public washroom: please don't wash your feet in the sink, wet floors can cause accidents


WCK, You nailed it again. It's so rewarding to read your posts. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Beautiful pic KPG, and lovely fox and flowers.


Txs - how ya' doin'? You've had a rough season lately, I hope the Fall brings you more joy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs - how ya' doin'? You've had a rough season lately, I hope the Fall brings you more joy.


Me too, I look back on the last couple months in disbelief. Thank you dear KPG. I'll continue to plunk along and be thankful for all that surrounds me. There's always that 'otherdoor' that opens. 
Right now I am going to get a shower, and be productive around the house. Talk later my friends

Feel better soon Janie. We need you..............


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, Here's a couple photos of some blossoms on our five Hydrangea Trees we planted last year, so this is the first year we are truly enjoying the blooms.


Tomatoes look nice and healthy. chomp! 
I love PeeGee hydrangeas I want one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I put a pair of those rubber bullets in my ears whenever I
> hear someone from the Huffingtoncompost or a progressive oppressive progressive open their yapper.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gorgeous photos KPG! Hope your tomatoes ripen soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday. A little alpaca humour to start the week ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday. A little alpaca humour to start the week ...


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tomatoes look nice and healthy. chomp!
> I love PeeGee hydrangeas I want one.


Oh, no, you don't. I'm eating those tomatoes if they EVER ripen. I got a spray I can use to rid them of the beetles that love them while they are on the vines. Got those buggers too!

Is that what my trees are, PeeGee? I bought them and just call them Hydrangea Trees.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Gorgeous photos KPG! Hope your tomatoes ripen soon.


txs - me too. I have Salmon waiting...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I showed you my fake tomatoes, so I'd like to show you my real ones. I know now the difference!


Oh my gosh KPG - just 1 of your tomatoes would equal 25-30 of my itty-bitty cherry tomatoes - Don't you just love the smell of a ripe tomato - heavenly!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday. A little alpaca humour to start the week ...


hilarious!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh KPG - just 1 of your tomatoes would equal 25-30 of my itty-bitty cherry tomatoes - Don't you just love the smell of a ripe tomato - heavenly!


  Everything is bigger in Texas! Heck with the smell, I love the taste of any vine-rippened fruit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a cute planter I saw on my vacation!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> She's amazing, at 99 is making dresses for little girls in Africa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ageuk/photos/a.115907375100412.14889.109962349028248/864707733553702/?type=1&theater


What an amazing woman. I hope she fulfills her dream of that 1000th dress.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Some more vac pics:

For Solo - pick the one in black!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Grizzly praying before his meal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here come the gorgeous Lakes!

For LTLake:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here come the gorgeous Lakes!
> 
> For LTLake:


Gorgeous photos! Were you that close to the grizzly???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, you don't. I'm eating those tomatoes if they EVER ripen. I got a spray I can use to rid them of the beetles that love them while they are on the vines. Got those buggers too!
> 
> Is that what my trees are, PeeGee? I bought them and just call them Hydrangea Trees.


Yes Pee Gee. I have wanted one forever. My sister has one. I need to get a cutting off hers before she moves to Kentucky. They are so pretty and take the sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Grizzly praying before his meal.


You take wonderful photos . Those are great! You really ARE something else. Love all of them. I didn't know meercats lived in Canada.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here come the gorgeous Lakes!
> 
> For LTLake:


What a beautiful place. Heaven on Earth!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am looking forward to Gerslay, Jokim and Knit Crazy to get back from vacation. Thumper are you still working 60 hours? Yarnie where are you? I miss y'all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Bonnie - you've created a monster, I can't stop ....
> 
> - for your child's safety, do not use highchair when upside down
> - sign in public washroom: please don't wash your feet in the sink, wet floors can cause accidents


Oh don't stop know this is funny. I love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thinking I am a door mat and a control freak at the same time. :XD:


Then you're very well balanced!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love your examples and the pics WCK. Especially great was the French translation re our stupid President.


My favorite, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look who joined us for lunch Saturday:


Scary. Scary?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, Here's a couple photos of some blossoms on our five Hydrangea Trees we planted last year, so this is the first year we are truly enjoying the blooms.


Both are beautiful! I love hydrangeas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/are-you-a-control-freak/result/2ur6z1/ 51%


41% not a control freak.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I put a pair of those rubber bullets in my ears whenever I
> hear someone from the Huffingtoncompost or a progressive oppressive progressive open their yapper.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh don't stop know this is funny. I love it.


Hi Yarnie, I'm so happy to see you back. How are you? I bet you've seen a few silly labels too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here come the gorgeous Lakes!
> 
> For LTLake:


All the pictures are gorgeous - the mountains are quite a sight!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I showed you my fake tomatoes, so I'd like to show you my real ones. I know now the difference!


Nice lunch companion.

Oh did you have to show me your tomatoes. I have only had one and the other two are not looking to good .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I finished the chairs! Well, I finished decorating them. Now I have to second coat the undersides, then varnish. Then - deliver in person!!

I'm pretty excited. I had a lot of trouble getting the two basic colors right. Decorating made me nervous - stencil for the first time - then freehand - yikes! I've always thought it would be fun to paint - and it really was! I have pix but have to fill the memory card to put them in the computer. 

I have two more chairs to do - by Christmas. I'm looking forward to it.

Next project, one of the afghans. Royal blue and white. I think I'm going to do all the blue in stockinette and all the white in hurdle. I'll see how it looks. Do you think it will work? Anybody have any advice?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, I'm so happy to see you back. How are you? I bet you've seen a few silly labels too!


Good and Bad. today was good went to farmers market and got lots of green beans which will blanch and freeze tomorrow. Went to a town have not been to in a long time. The knit shop went out of business.  But had a really wonderful lunch in new cafe. Then went to meat market and got some buffalo meat. Then another market and peaches. Then two peppers to make stuff peppers with . Nice day . Yesterday not so good but it's o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I finished the chairs! Well, I finished decorating them. Now I have to second coat the undersides, then varnish. Then - deliver in person!!
> 
> I'm pretty excited. I had a lot of trouble getting the two basic colors right. Decorating made me nervous - stencil for the first time - then freehand - yikes! I've always thought it would be fun to paint - and it really was! I have pix but have to fill the memory card to put them in the computer.
> 
> ...


Oh I bet they are just lovely. You have to post pictures.
Whats a hurdle? What ever the colors sound nice. I love blue.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice lunch companion.
> 
> Oh did you have to show me your tomatoes. I have only had one and the other two are not looking to good .


It seems vegetables, shrubs, and flowers are all suffering this summer - in different areas of the country. I wonder why? The harsh winter?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I put a pair of those rubber bullets in my ears whenever I
> hear someone from the Huffingtoncompost or a progressive oppressive progressive open their yapper.


Best buy a gross, as they seem to be going off left and left. They should have left it alone. But no they can not left anything alone can they.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Phew...my company is gone. I gave a little sense of loss...I have had so much family and friends the entire summer, my house seems rather quiet. I have never had this much company and am glad that my days of chauffeuring, tour guide, caterer, hostess are over. Love them all dearly, but am glad to move beyond that! 

How is everyone? I really don't think I can read 200 + pages. 

I have an exciting opportunity...there is a bakery opening in town and I am going to take some samples into the owner to see if I could possibly begin working there. I love to bake and on the plus side, I taught her son many years ago and have always loved her son. Although he was difficult, I didn't let that get in the way of his learning. She has always been appreciative with how I worked with him and treated him like everyone else. 
I am making some savory scones, a fruit scone, and a bourbon chocolate cupcake. She is specializing in wedding cakes and was happy to hear I could decorate cakes. Wish me luck! 

I hope everyone is happy and healthy. God bless.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gorgeous photos! Were you that close to the grizzly???


That one about five feet away; behind a wall of glass at the Calgary Zoo. Here's another shot of that same bear.

We did see three black bears in the wild while driving in the National Parks and three grizzlies (two were cubs) in the wild while on a gondola.

I'll show those pics too when I get to them if you'd like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems vegetables, shrubs, and flowers are all suffering this summer - in different areas of the country. I wonder why? The harsh winter?


Up here Bon we have Blight kills tomatoes before they ripen and blossoms die on vine. Been this way for me 2 years now. Also does not help with weather not warm as should be . To cool this summer. But Farmers almanc said it was going to be. So guess what that is what happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That one about five feet away; behind a wall of glass at the Calgary Zoo. Here's another shot of that same bear.
> 
> We did see three black bears in the wild while driving in the National Parks and three grizzlies in the wild while on a gondola.
> 
> I'll show those pics too when I get to them if you'd like.


Awe don't you just want to cuddle with him. :roll:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good and Bad. today was good went to farmers market and got lots of green beans which will blanch and freeze tomorrow. Went to a town have not been to in a long time. The knit shop went out of business.  But had a really wonderful lunch in new cafe. Then went to meat market and got some buffalo meat. Then another market and peaches. Then two peppers to make stuff peppers with . Nice day . Yesterday not so good but it's o.k.


Yarnie...are you going to pickle any if your beans? I have a good recipe if you are interested. I hope to make it to the farmers ,market on Wednesday. Hope you are finding more peace with each passing day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> txs - me too. I have Salmon waiting...


Nothing better than your own fresh tomatoes on a salmon sandwich! You will probably get a bunch ripening at the same time and you will be very busy processing tomatotes for the winter. Lucky you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I bet they are just lovely. You have to post pictures.
> 
> Whats a hurdle? What ever the colors sound nice. I love blue.


Hurdle stitch - you can find it on Google. It's really pretty, but I can't remember how to do it. I have it on paper. Of course, I did it wrong the first time, but it was pretty that way, too.

You can see it on this link. http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/01/learn-to-knit-hurdle-stitch.html

The second and third pictures down show the hurdle stitch. I think it's so pretty.

Here's how you do it.

Work over an even number of stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: Knit
Rows 3 and 4: (K1, P1) across
Repeat rows 1 - 4.

My mistake was that on row 1 I knitted, on row 2 I purled. It was still flowery looking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Pee Gee. I have wanted one forever. My sister has one. I need to get a cutting off hers before she moves to Kentucky. They are so pretty and take the sun.


I didn't realize you can take a cutting and grow a tree. I pruned them fairly severely, and they seemed to flourish this year. I should take a photo of them in a line; so pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here come the gorgeous Lakes!
> 
> For LTLake:


Oh i love the pictures. But the last one yea Montie, you are so so lucky. I would have just stood next to him and had about 50 pictures taken of me standing next to him. I could have given him a big bear hug.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Phew...my company is gone. I gave a little sense of loss...I have had so much family and friends the entire summer, my house seems rather quiet. I have never had this much company and am glad that my days of chauffeuring, tour guide, caterer, hostess are over. Love them all dearly, but am glad to move beyond that!
> 
> How is everyone? I really don't think I can read 200 + pages.
> 
> ...


Wonderful opportunity for you, gjz! Best of luck!! Exciting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That one about five feet away; behind a wall of glass at the Calgary Zoo. Here's another shot of that same bear.
> 
> We did see three black bears in the wild while driving in the National Parks and three grizzlies (two were cubs) in the wild while on a gondola.
> 
> I'll show those pics too when I get to them if you'd like.


Excellent pix! Yes, little hippo IS cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Up here Bon we have Blight kills tomatoes before they ripen and blossoms die on vine. Been this way for me 2 years now. Also does not help with weather not warm as should be . To cool this summer. But Farmers almanc said it was going to be. So guess what that is what happen.


Frustrating because there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here come the gorgeous Lakes!
> 
> For LTLake:


Beautiful photos KPG! Brings back a lot of happy memories. Thanks for posting. Look forward to the next group. Waiting in anticipation for the ball at the Butchart Gardens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hurdle stitch - you can find it on Google. It's really pretty, but I can't remember how to do it. I have it on paper. Of course, I did it wrong the first time, but it was pretty that way, too.
> 
> You can see it on this link. http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/01/learn-to-knit-hurdle-stitch.html
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Awe don't you just want to cuddle with him. :roll:


You go ahead, Yarnie. I'll watch.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That one about five feet away; behind a wall of glass at the Calgary Zoo. Here's another shot of that same bear.
> 
> We did see three black bears in the wild while driving in the National Parks and three grizzlies (two were cubs) in the wild while on a gondola.
> 
> I'll show those pics too when I get to them if you'd like.


You are right...the hippo looks fabulous! Great pictures!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You take wonderful photos . Those are great! You really ARE something else. Love all of them. I didn't know meercats lived in Canada.


Txs, CB. It was so easy to find gorgeous things to take a photo of on our trip. That's why I took so many photos and am showing some on KP. I cannot stand how beautiful the world is and just want to share it with those who may not otherwise get to see God's creations.

I really am a professional photographer - that's something else, right? (Just kidding - I don't know much of anything about photography - I'm self taught working a new camera that I bought two days before I left on the trip.) :-D It's all in the framing, the subject and mostly the camera lens.

Well, there were many meerkats living in the zoo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't realize you can take a cutting and grow a tree. I pruned them fairly severely, and they seemed to flourish this year. I should take a photo of them in a line; so pretty.


The pix you sent of them are lovely - they are beautiful flowers!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing better than your own fresh tomatoes on a salmon sandwich! You will probably get a bunch ripening at the same time and you will be very busy processing tomatotes for the winter. Lucky you!


I just made salmon spread Sat. My favorite. Step Sisters recipe she used in catering business. Was told not to share it guess what all bets are off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> 41% not a control freak.


Looks like I'm the only control freak in the making :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just made salmon spread Sat. My favorite. Step Sisters recipe she used in catering business. Was told not to share it guess what all bets are off.


Way to go!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a beautiful place. Heaven on Earth!


Wait until you see some of the other lakes; but, you're correct; Lake Louise is so breathtakingly beautiful, we visited it twice!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love all your pictures KPG makes me want to take a trip up north to see it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a cute planter I saw on my vacation!


That is cute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Scary. Scary?


No, he was very well behaved and obtained his own food to eat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> All the pictures are gorgeous - the mountains are quite a sight!


Are you ready for a cookie contest?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I finished the chairs! Well, I finished decorating them. Now I have to second coat the undersides, then varnish. Then - deliver in person!!
> 
> I'm pretty excited. I had a lot of trouble getting the two basic colors right. Decorating made me nervous - stencil for the first time - then freehand - yikes! I've always thought it would be fun to paint - and it really was! I have pix but have to fill the memory card to put them in the computer.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet the grands will be thrilled to have their chairs.

ps - if you have a cable to connect the cameral to the computer you can download pics whenever you want; you wouldn't have to wait until the memory card is full.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I finished the chairs! Well, I finished decorating them. Now I have to second coat the undersides, then varnish. Then - deliver in person!!
> 
> I'm pretty excited. I had a lot of trouble getting the two basic colors right. Decorating made me nervous - stencil for the first time - then freehand - yikes! I've always thought it would be fun to paint - and it really was! I have pix but have to fill the memory card to put them in the computer.
> 
> ...


Good for you! It feels great to accomplish and finish a project, doesn't it? I'm wondering why you say you must fill your memory card before showing pics. I remember you saying you first print them and then make them available on your computer? I can pull any pics of my memory card at any time, even before printing, so not really following the logic? I'm looking forward to seeing your chairs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like I'm the only control freak in the making :roll:


That's why we love you and need you - someone has to be in control of this situation!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, he was very well behaved and obtained his own food to eat.


Somebody said fox. I checked his tail - thought he was a coyote. I'm a city girl - I know nothing of animals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you ready for a cookie contest?


Ready! Licking my chops!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I finished the chairs! Well, I finished decorating them. Now I have to second coat the undersides, then varnish. Then - deliver in person!!
> 
> I'm pretty excited. I had a lot of trouble getting the two basic colors right. Decorating made me nervous - stencil for the first time - then freehand - yikes! I've always thought it would be fun to paint - and it really was! I have pix but have to fill the memory card to put them in the computer.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what you have done with the chairs. I have my dd's chair from her first birthday but it is the mahogany. All of my kids , nephew and grands have sit in it. Kids love rocking chairs. 
What is hurdle?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet the grands will be thrilled to have their chairs.
> 
> ps - if you have a cable to connect the cameral to the computer you can download pics whenever you want; you wouldn't have to wait until the memory card is full.


Oh - I wouldn't dare try. I don't have a cable. What's a cable? (Just kidding.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Awe don't you just want to cuddle with him. :roll:


Watch out for the claws; they don't retract on a grizzly I learned.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good for you! It feels great to accomplish and finish a project, doesn't it? I'm wondering why you say you must fill your memory card before showing pics. I remember you saying you first print them and then make them available on your computer? I can pull any pics of my memory card at any time, even before printing, so not really following the logic? I'm looking forward to seeing your chairs!


Thanks, KPG. I was wondering if I could do that. Maybe I'lll try tomorrow or the next day. You wouldn't believe how busy I am right now - on my weeks off!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing better than your own fresh tomatoes on a salmon sandwich! You will probably get a bunch ripening at the same time and you will be very busy processing tomatotes for the winter. Lucky you!


No I won't. I will not can, stew or freeze. Eat what we can and give the rest away. They seem to be growing quickly enough but not ripening too well. I guess it hasn't been warm or sunny enough.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh i love the pictures. But the last one yea Montie, you are so so lucky. I would have just stood next to him and had about 50 pictures taken of me standing next to him. I could have given him a big bear hug.


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good and Bad. today was good went to farmers market and got lots of green beans which will blanch and freeze tomorrow. Went to a town have not been to in a long time. The knit shop went out of business.  But had a really wonderful lunch in new cafe. Then went to meat market and got some buffalo meat. Then another market and peaches. Then two peppers to make stuff peppers with . Nice day . Yesterday not so good but it's o.k.


We had fresh green beans for dinner tonight too; they were so good. I'm sure you'll enjoy yours over the winter.

That's too bad about the knit shop; always sad when a business closes down. We had a few markets with buffalo meat back in Alberta and there was a restaurant that specialized in buffalo. The meat is very lean. Where does yours come from and how do you prepare it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Excellent pix! Yes, little hippo IS cute.


I have such a funny video of him swimming but I don't think I can place videos on KP. Oh, well, I have plenty of still shots to share.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems vegetables, shrubs, and flowers are all suffering this summer - in different areas of the country. I wonder why? The harsh winter?


In our case, the summer has been unusually hot and dry. We've had watering restrictions for the last couple of months.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful photos KPG! Brings back a lot of happy memories. Thanks for posting. Look forward to the next group. Waiting in anticipation for the ball at the Butchart Gardens.


Txs. Bonnie suggested another quiz, so I may have to disqualify you if you already know the answer being a Canadian. Otherwise, fair game for you or anyone of my Denim friends to guess! I'm only in the 600s - Buchart is at the end of the line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wonderful opportunity for you, gjz! Best of luck!! Exciting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> You are right...the hippo looks fabulous! Great pictures!


Txs. I love taking pics of animals. (In case you haven't noticed.  )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good and Bad. today was good went to farmers market and got lots of green beans which will blanch and freeze tomorrow. Went to a town have not been to in a long time. The knit shop went out of business.  But had a really wonderful lunch in new cafe. Then went to meat market and got some buffalo meat. Then another market and peaches. Then two peppers to make stuff peppers with . Nice day . Yesterday not so good but it's o.k.


Yarnie I am sorry but your profile under your post cracks me up. You are so funny. :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wonderful opportunity for you, gjz! Best of luck!! Exciting!


Thanks bon! I am a little intimidated...we'll see what happens!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I just made salmon spread Sat. My favorite. Step Sisters recipe she used in catering business. Was told not to share it guess what all bets are off.


So ..... where is it? :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Phew...my company is gone. I gave a little sense of loss...I have had so much family and friends the entire summer, my house seems rather quiet. I have never had this much company and am glad that my days of chauffeuring, tour guide, caterer, hostess are over. Love them all dearly, but am glad to move beyond that!
> 
> How is everyone? I really don't think I can read 200 + pages.
> 
> ...


Sounds like such a wonderful opportunity; really hope it goes well for you. It's so rewarding to work at something that you really enjoy.

I know what you mean about the company; no matter how much you love them, it's tiring to be constantly on the go for several weeks. Hope you have a chance to unwind and get back into your routine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like I'm the only control freak in the making :roll:


I've gotten the lowest score yet, I'm so proud! I'm something else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had fresh green beans for dinner tonight too; they were so good. I'm sure you'll enjoy yours over the winter.
> 
> That's too bad about the knit shop; always sad when a business closes down. We had a few markets with buffalo meat back in Alberta and there was a restaurant that specialized in buffalo. The meat is very lean. Where does yours come from and how do you prepare it?


From a ranch near here. Man told me that you have to cook or fry on very low heat in oven or stove or grill. If you cook it on to high of heat it will get tuff. It really is good, I love it. just like beef but better at least to me. The roast that is bake low in oven is so good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I love all your pictures KPG makes me want to take a trip up north to see it all.


I expected beauty, but not like what we experienced. So incredibly gorgeous.

I'll post some more now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Somebody said fox. I checked his tail - thought he was a coyote. I'm a city girl - I know nothing of animals.


  Yes, Galli did, it was a red fox. He has grown over the year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Phew...my company is gone. I gave a little sense of loss...I have had so much family and friends the entire summer, my house seems rather quiet. I have never had this much company and am glad that my days of chauffeuring, tour guide, caterer, hostess are over. Love them all dearly, but am glad to move beyond that!
> 
> How is everyone? I really don't think I can read 200 + pages.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. Today my grands were all in school. I have had alot of company and need to get everything back in order but I want to just sit. I did that for a few minutes to day. Still have supper dishes in the sink. It is great to have company but it does wear one out. My mother used to say she was give out. I understand now why she said that. You give it all out and you are pooped. 
:lol: Working for the bakery sound wonderful. I hope you get to do that. I pray you get the desires of your heart.
We missed you and glad you are settled now.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That one about five feet away; behind a wall of glass at the Calgary Zoo. Here's another shot of that same bear.
> 
> We did see three black bears in the wild while driving in the National Parks and three grizzlies (two were cubs) in the wild while on a gondola.
> 
> I'll show those pics too when I get to them if you'd like.


Great zoo pics. Looks like they are posing for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs, CB. It was so easy to find gorgeous things to take a photo of on our trip. That's why I took so many photos and am showing some on KP. I cannot stand how beautiful the world is and just want to share it with those who may not otherwise get to see God's creations.
> 
> I really am a professional photographer - that's something else, right? (Just kidding - I don't know much of anything about photography - I'm self taught working a new camera that I bought two days before I left on the trip.) :-D It's all in the framing, the subject and mostly the camera lens.
> 
> Well, there were many meerkats living in the zoo!


You have an excellent eye for colour and structure; you could easily be a professional photographer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hurdle stitch - you can find it on Google. It's really pretty, but I can't remember how to do it. I have it on paper. Of course, I did it wrong the first time, but it was pretty that way, too.
> 
> You can see it on this link. http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/01/learn-to-knit-hurdle-stitch.html
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just made salmon spread Sat. My favorite. Step Sisters recipe she used in catering business. Was told not to share it guess what all bets are off.


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Cookie Contest!*

This is a Spiral Tunnel. Who can tell me how many trains are visible in the photo, why this tunnel was built (its purpose), and how far in distance (centimeters) the engineers were off when their work was complete.

I think 2 of the 3 questions answered correctly makes a Winner!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yarnie...are you going to pickle any if your beans? I have a good recipe if you are interested. I hope to make it to the farmers ,market on Wednesday. Hope you are finding more peace with each passing day.


Oh I gave up canning a long time ago. I am freezer crazy now. I just blanch and freeze everything now. I love it as they still taste fresh when using them.

You are so lovely to want to share. I hope that the bakery loves your baking and you make lots of money.

Have you ever made pickled eggs. I had a friend who loved to do it, but just could not get the tasting of them myself. I love fresh eggs. Infact I have to love fresh eggs as chicken's have gone laying crazy. I mean crazy each week we end up with 5 or more dozen. I am losing people now who see me or husband and run away. Don't understand it either. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great zoo pics. Looks like they are posing for you.


I'm something else; an animal whisperer!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Smoke Salmon Spread.

A good chuck of salmon bones removed and flaked.

Dill pickle relish.

Mayo.

Add Dill relish after flaking, use about two tablespoon and taste . You do not want relish to over power it but enough so you can taste it.

Start with one tablespoon Mayo, you only want to use enough to hold it together, but not enough so mayo is to thick. 

It is so so good. Every time I make it people love it and end up with nothing left. 

Now I am happy the world now knows, well at least on KP.

It is so simple to make and everyone thinks it is so hard to make. As I never told anyone, would make it as gifts for Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's why we love you and need you - someone has to be in control of this situation!!!


That's me ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Dedicated to the Hypocrisy Bridge:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Cookie Contest!*
> 
> This is a Spiral Tunnel. Who can tell me how many trains are visible in the photo, why this tunnel was built (its purpose), and how far in distance (centimeters) the engineers were off when their work was complete.
> 
> I think 2 of the 3 questions answered correctly makes a Winner!


It is one train , just very long I mean really long. :shock:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I gave up canning a long time ago. I am freezer crazy now. I just blanch and freeze everything now. I love it as they still taste fresh when using them.
> 
> You are so lovely to want to share. I hope that the bakery loves your baking and you make lots of money.
> 
> Have you ever made pickled eggs. I had a friend who loved to do it, but just could not get the tasting of them myself. I love fresh eggs. Infact I have to love fresh eggs as chicken's have gone laying crazy. I mean crazy each week we end up with 5 or more dozen. I am losing people now who see me or husband and run away. Don't understand it either. :shock:


My DH & I eat a lot of hard boiled eggs. Cook them lots when rhe GKs spend the night with us - boil the eggs the next morning for breakfast. My GD is such a funny little imp - she 'll help peel the eggs - then when we sit at the table to eat our breakfast she opens the boiled egg - eats the white portion & says she doesn't want to eat the chicken (the yellow part) OMG, she thinks she's killing the "chicken" yellow part. Where do kids come up with these ideas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I wouldn't dare try. I don't have a cable. What's a cable? (Just kidding.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You have an excellent eye for colour and structure; you could easily be a professional photographer.


Thank you. I do think my creative business side helps with recognizing color, texture and picture set up. (like 'white space' in a newspaper layout). That comes from my background and business I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is one train , just very long I mean really long. :shock:


Can I cheat and ask my conductor , brakeman dh? I am with Yarnie one train.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No I won't. I will not can, stew or freeze. Eat what we can and give the rest away. They seem to be growing quickly enough but not ripening too well. I guess it hasn't been warm or sunny enough.


Could you be tempted to freeze? - not to much prep required and such a nice winter treat!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks bon! I am a little intimidated...we'll see what happens!


Her son loves you - you're a shoo-in. It never hurts to try. All that can happen is that you'll go home and continue to enjoy baking delicious delights - with no pressure!

But - I hope you get the job!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like such a wonderful opportunity; really hope it goes well for you. It's so rewarding to work at something that you really enjoy.
> 
> I know what you mean about the company; no matter how much you love them, it's tiring to be constantly on the go for several weeks. Hope you have a chance to unwind and get back into your routine.


I agree. You have to be "on" all the time, and you're responsible for so much. But - when it's over - you really enjoy the peace and you have nice memories.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs. Bonnie suggested another quiz, so I may have to disqualify you if you already know the answer being a Canadian. Otherwise, fair game for you or anyone of my Denim friends to guess! I'm only in the 600s - Buchart is at the end of the line.


I will recuse myself from all Alberta and BC photos and enjoy reading everyone's guesses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've gotten the lowest score yet, I'm so proud! I'm something else.


Easy, girl. Your toes have crossed into door mat territory. :shock: :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Smoke Salmon Spread.
> 
> A good chuck of salmon bones removed and flaked.
> 
> ...


Thank you - I'll try it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It is one train , just very long I mean really long. :shock:


uh, Yarnie, I need two more answers ... before I can give :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait to see what you have done with the chairs. I have my dd's chair from her first birthday but it is the mahogany. All of my kids , nephew and grands have sit in it. Kids love rocking chairs.
> What is hurdle?


Hurdle stitch - you can find it on Google. It's really pretty, but I can't remember how to do it. I have it on paper. Of course, I did it wrong the first time, but it was pretty that way, too.

Oh - I found some info.

You can see it on this link. http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/01/learn-to-knit-hurdle-stitch.html

The second and third pictures down show the hurdle stitch. I think it's so pretty.

Here's how you do it.

Work over an even number of stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: Knit
Rows 3 and 4: (K1, P1) across
Repeat rows 1 - 4.

My mistake was that on row 1 I knitted, on row 2 I purled. It was still flowery looking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait to see what you have done with the chairs. I have my dd's chair from her first birthday but it is the mahogany. All of my kids , nephew and grands have sit in it. Kids love rocking chairs.
> What is hurdle?


It was fun painting them. Three of the little ones have their own, and their sibs wanted some. My other two little ones will be the last to get them as they are moving bedrooms. I was waiting for color choices. Now I have them - pink for Mary and green for Paul.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've gotten the lowest score yet, I'm so proud! I'm something else.


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I cheat and ask my conductor , brakeman dh? I am with Yarnie one train.


Yes, I suppose. I keep forgetting you could run away with all the train answers. Go, ahead, cheat. Except someone may beat you to it.

Your DH would love the video I have of it in action; just I don't yet know how to zip the video file to send by e-mail to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've posted two or three pics in each of my posts so if you didn't see them all you may wish to go back and review.

It takes a few minutes to post multiple attachments.

*Cookie Quiz still open!*


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH & I eat a lot of hard boiled eggs. Cook them lots when rhe GKs spend the night with us - boil the eggs the next morning for breakfast. My GD is such a funny little imp - she 'll help peel the eggs - then when we sit at the table to eat our breakfast she opens the boiled egg - eats the white portion & says she doesn't want to eat the chicken (the yellow part) OMG, she thinks she's killing the "chicken" yellow part. Where do kids come up with these ideas?


 :lol: :lol: I'm still laughing at that - she doesn't want to eat the chicken. That's cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH & I eat a lot of hard boiled eggs. Cook them lots when rhe GKs spend the night with us - boil the eggs the next morning for breakfast. My GD is such a funny little imp - she 'll help peel the eggs - then when we sit at the table to eat our breakfast she opens the boiled egg - eats the white portion & says she doesn't want to eat the chicken (the yellow part) OMG, she thinks she's killing the "chicken" yellow part. Where do kids come up with these ideas?


Oh Georgie G that is so sweet and so funny too. Wish you lived closer i could drive you away every other day with eggs till you stop answer door.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Could you be tempted to freeze? - not to much prep required and such a nice winter treat!


Very, very small freezer and Mr. KPG hates anything frozen. Maybe I'd learn if overwhelmed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've gotten the lowest score yet, I'm so proud! I'm something else.


That you are!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you, WCK. And is that a laptop? Because i don't have a laptop. Let's face it, I don't understand the darn picture! I need words. I never understand pictures. I am picture-challenged.

But thanks for trying. Others have tried before you - and sadly, failed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I cheat and ask my conductor , brakeman dh? I am with Yarnie one train.


What train? Where's the daggone train?! I don't see a train.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, I suppose. I keep forgetting you could run away with all the train answers. Go, ahead, cheat. Except someone may beat you to it.
> 
> Your DH would love the video I have of it in action; just I don't yet know how to zip the video file to send by e-mail to you.


Ok whenever you figure it out. He will love it. He worked for the Cottonbelt . It is now the UP. He loves to find signs or anything to do with trains. He would love the video. 
Dh said the longest train was out of Memphis with 189 cars. There are no cabooses on the trains now. A little tidbit of info. I know what knock in the head means too. And I know what hot freight is . Call girls. Dead heading. Maybe I need to have class for train lingo . :lol: Hog head. Kicking a car. It is all coming back to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I will recuse myself from all Alberta and BC photos and enjoy reading everyone's guesses.


OK, but I might be able to offer some quizzes that you don't necessarily know the answer because of where you reside. Then you can compete too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> From a ranch near here. Man told me that you have to cook or fry on very low heat in oven or stove or grill. If you cook it on to high of heat it will get tuff. It really is good, I love it. just like beef but better at least to me. The roast that is bake low in oven is so good.


Hope you enjoy your special dinner!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> uh, Yarnie, I need two more answers ... before I can give :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


Well dear Lord, I haven't even found the train picture! Slooooow dowwwwwn! :-o :-o :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was fun painting them. Three of the little ones have their own, and their sibs wanted some. My other two little ones will be the last to get them as they are moving bedrooms. I was waiting for color choices. Now I have them - pink for Mary and green for Paul.


Just think when they are grown they will still teasure those chairs.

When my Granddaughter was having her first birthday. i had purchase a rocking chair for little ones. I painted it pink and put a lovely little bear with a hat and pearls on it and a cute little dress. 
When she saw it she ran to it and sat down and rock away. Didn't even want to open other gifts. Made me so happy. She is now 21 years old and still has that chair.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Easy, girl. Your toes have crossed into door mat territory. :shock: :?:


Yep, that's me, spineless, flopping, jelly fish, flat out, lifeless.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It was fun painting them. Three of the little ones have their own, and their sibs wanted some. My other two little ones will be the last to get them as they are moving bedrooms. I was waiting for color choices. Now I have them - pink for Mary and green for Paul.


Are the two little ones moving bedrooms (as they are very strong and can carry heavy things) or moving bedrooms (they'll sleep anywhere that suits)?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:



> That you are!!!


  look at me, I'm all over the place ... and looking like something else.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well dear Lord, I haven't even found the train picture! Slooooow dowwwwwn! :-o :-o :-o


go back a few pages. :lol: :lol: :lol: It is after the bears and hippo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Cookie Contest!*
> 
> This is a Spiral Tunnel. Who can tell me how many trains are visible in the photo, why this tunnel was built (its purpose), and how far in distance (centimeters) the engineers were off when their work was complete.
> 
> I think 2 of the 3 questions answered correctly makes a Winner!


thank goodness I found the picture!

There are two trains in this picture. The tunnel was built so that trains could go around the mountain. The engineers were off by 4 centimeters - at the TOP, which delayed the opening of the track by three months and four days while they chiseled another 4 centimeters off the opening of the tunnel, otherwise called The Mouth. Engineers commented that the Rock in The Mouth was so hard, it was like pulling teeth!

They were further delayed when, after they finished chiseling, their ladder fell, leaving them hanging on for dear life at the mouth of the tunnel. Luckily, the trains were on time, and the simply lifted their legs, flopped onto the train as it exited The Mouth, and hitched a ride to the bottom of the mountain.

I hear that next year they are going to build a track for trains going in the opposite direction. Up. They haven't said what they'll name The Opening.

Did I get it? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> thank goodness I found the picture!
> 
> There are two trains in this picture. The tunnel was built so that trains could go around the mountain. The engineers were off by 4 centimeters - at the TOP, which delayed the opening of the track by three months and four days while they chiseled another 4 centimeters off the opening of the tunnel, otherwise called the mouth. They were further delayed when their ladder fell, leaving them hanging on for dear life at the mouth of the tunnel. Luckily, the trains were on time, and the simply lifted their legs, flopped onto the train as it exited the mouth, and hitched a ride to the bottom of the mountain.
> I think you cheated and googled it.
> I hear that next year they are going to build a track for trains going in the opposite direction. Up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My post are not posting. I think Bon cheated and googled the answer.:O


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Things are getting crazy in Ferguson - it was nice, then suddenly cops circle a guy with guns drawn, put him in the paddy wagon. Then another one. Now tear gas.

If these people want it to end, they should just go home. Those who are there are doing it for kicks. Send them home. If they won't go, lock 'em up. This serve NO useful purpose at all. 

In my opinion - and I'm all for free speech and freedom of assembly. But I don't hear any speech, and this isn't assembly - this is a mob.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Georgie G that is so sweet and so funny too. Wish you lived closer i could drive you away every other day with eggs till you stop answer door.


Thanks Yarnie - wish I lived closer to lots of y'all KPers. Growing up in Los Angeles we always had many animals - this was only a few miles from downtown L.A. My Dad was from Canada & he also grew up with animals - we had rabbits, ducks, chickens, dogs, cats, turtles, fish, white mice, hamsters. Always had fresh eggs. Betcha couldn't have all those animals now in L.A.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My post are not posting. I think Bon cheated and googled the answer.:O


I made a few corrections to the original.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Only one train. It was built so the degree of increase or decrease was right for the long train to travel. Total guess 3cm.


* We have a Cookie winner!!!*

Joey, I'm impressed you got two of the three correct!

There is only one extremely long train (must be less than 194 cars I think). I have a video where you can see the same one train on three different levels.

The trains needed to get from one grade level to another without having to go through the mountain range. So, engineers, with very limited tools and no lasers! dug a spiral tunnel in the mountain (like a figure eight) so the train enters at one level and by the time the train is through the spiral is on an entirely different level. It was difficult for me to understand just looking at a hole in the mountain. As we were about to leave the viewing point, the conductor blew his horn to let us know he was in the area. We stayed and watched the incredible feat that is still in use today but built in the 1800s.

The engineers started at opposite ends in the mountain - when they met (after hundreds of deaths) they were 5 centimeters off on their calculations! AMAZING!

Joey, please choose:

1) Caramel Apple Pie
2) Blueberry Cobbler
3) Banana Nut

I'm gonna have to make more difficult quizzes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Smoke Salmon Spread.
> 
> A good chuck of salmon bones removed and flaked.
> 
> ...


DH LOVES salmon sandwiches! Will make it for him; thanks Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Things are getting crazy in Ferguson - it was nice, then suddenly cops circle a guy with guns drawn, put him in the paddy wagon. Then another one. Now tear gas.
> 
> If these people want it to end, they should just go home. Those who are there are doing it for kicks. Send them home. If they won't go, lock 'em up. This serve NO useful purpose at all.
> 
> In my opinion - and I'm all for free speech and freedom of assembly. But I don't hear any speech, and this isn't assembly - this is a mob.


You haave that so right lady and the looting. I also wish that Mr. Sharton would shut up and go away. He has not done anything to help bring peace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks Yarnie - wish I lived closer to lots of y'all KPers. Growing up in Los Angeles we always had many animals - this was only a few miles from downtown L.A. My Dad was from Canada & he also grew up with animals - we had rabbits, ducks, chickens, dogs, cats, turtles, fish, white mice, hamsters. Always had fresh eggs. Betcha couldn't have all those animals now in L.A.


You were lucky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Georgie G that is so sweet and so funny too. Wish you lived closer i could drive you away every other day with eggs till you stop answer door.


Have you frozen the eggs before? I have heard of cracking them and putting them in the freezer. I have never tried it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ferguson - they heard gunfire, say someone in the crowd has a handgun. Fox reporter is coughing from tear gas. Idiot with handgun is loose in the crowd. Fox reporter says his face is on fire from tear gas.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GG: did you like your cookies?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> * We have a winner!!!*
> 
> Joey, I'm impressed you got two of the three correct!
> 
> ...


Hey that is not fair I said one train a very long train . Thats o.k. you already sent me my cookies a long time ago. But I still am the first one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ferguson - now they're reporting that they (reporters) and crowd are running toward the tear gas.

Has the world gone MAD?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You haave that so right lady and the looting. I also wish that Mr. Sharton would shut up and go away. He has not done anything to help bring peace.


He is just there to start trouble.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What train? Where's the daggone train?! I don't see a train.


Oh, Bon, you are too funny. Pg 244 - one train seen on two levels.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok whenever you figure it out. He will love it. He worked for the Cottonbelt . It is now the UP. He loves to find signs or anything to do with trains. He would love the video.
> Dh said the longest train was out of Memphis with 189 cars. There are no cabooses on the trains now. A little tidbit of info. I know what knock in the head means too. And I know what hot freight is . Call girls. Dead heading. Maybe I need to have class for train lingo . :lol: Hog head. Kicking a car. It is all coming back to me.


My Dad worked for the UPRR 47 years - much of what you've written above is bringing back lots of memories of what Daddy said about 
the railroad. He literally lived & breathed the railroad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey that is not fair I said one train a very long train . Thats o.k. you already sent me my cookies a long time ago. But I still am the first one.


THANK YOU! What? Joey?

I think you forgot to read mine. I'm sure I got it right.

Built in the 1800s - quite a feat! (If it's true. Indeed, if any of this is true.) :evil:

Congrats, Joey!! Thanks for doing this, KPG. I never thought there's be an answer so fast. Can't beat that Joey!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, WCK. And is that a laptop? Because i don't have a laptop. Let's face it, I don't understand the darn picture! I need words. I never understand pictures. I am picture-challenged.
> 
> But thanks for trying. Others have tried before you - and sadly, failed.


Do what my parents do for anything involving electronics -- get one of the grands to do it for you!! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you frozen the eggs before? I have heard of cracking them and putting them in the freezer. I have never tried it.


I have heard that to. I should look on internet and see how to do it. Wonder if it will taste the same. I could easily seperate them too. Whites and yolks.

have to check it out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just think when they are grown they will still teasure those chairs.
> 
> When my Granddaughter was having her first birthday. i had purchase a rocking chair for little ones. I painted it pink and put a lovely little bear with a hat and pearls on it and a cute little dress.
> When she saw it she ran to it and sat down and rock away. Didn't even want to open other gifts. Made me so happy. She is now 21 years old and still has that chair.


Oh, that's so sweet. I hope they'll keep these, too. Did you paint the bear? I couldn't do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, that's me, spineless, flopping, jelly fish, flat out, lifeless.


Ha - that'll be the day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Smoke Salmon Spread.
> 
> A good chuck of salmon bones removed and flaked.
> 
> ...


I have a can of salmon will that work? Thanks ss. I will try the famous recipe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok whenever you figure it out. He will love it. He worked for the Cottonbelt . It is now the UP. He loves to find signs or anything to do with trains. He would love the video.
> Dh said the longest train was out of Memphis with 189 cars. There are no cabooses on the trains now. A little tidbit of info. I know what knock in the head means too. And I know what hot freight is . Call girls. Dead heading. Maybe I need to have class for train lingo . :lol: Hog head. Kicking a car. It is all coming back to me.


He'll enjoy the pics I have from the Rocky Moutaineer too (sightseeing train). Tell your DH we had many meets, in fact, so many for such long trains, that we got delayed 4.5 hours one day! That's another story I haven't told y'all yet.

We saw trains as long as 198 cars.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> THANK YOU! What? Joey?
> 
> I think you forgot to read mine. I'm sure I got it right.
> 
> ...


Yes Bon you and I both should have won. We are so smart, and gee we will not get even one cookie for it. I think it is time for us to have a hissy fit. Do you have any of those rubber ear plug bullets? We sure could use them right now. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do what my parents do for anything involving electronics -- get one of the grands to do it for you!! :lol:


That's the truth. Even the 3 yo great nephew knows electronics. It is built in their minds now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just think when they are grown they will still teasure those chairs.
> 
> When my Granddaughter was having her first birthday. i had purchase a rocking chair for little ones. I painted it pink and put a lovely little bear with a hat and pearls on it and a cute little dress.
> When she saw it she ran to it and sat down and rock away. Didn't even want to open other gifts. Made me so happy. She is now 21 years old and still has that chair.


I love this story too.
:lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> go back a few pages. :lol: :lol: :lol: It is after the bears and hippo.


DO NOT TALK about me like that. What is wrong with you CB?

*YOU* are turning into something else!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are the two little ones moving bedrooms (as they are very strong and can carry heavy things) or moving bedrooms (they'll sleep anywhere that suits)?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Right now, they share a bedroom - bunk beds. DD and SIL have moved downstairs, Mary will take their former bedroom, and Paul, who was going to share that big room with Mary, prefers the teeny tiny bedroom he had when he was little. It adjoins the big bedroom, so he will have a play area in Mary's big bedroom. DD thinks it would be fun to make a little door between his bedroom and the bigger one. They have lots of room and kids going off to college next year - one a year - so Paul will be able to move to a bigger room when he's ready. He's 6, and Mary's 3.

Mary still plays "musical beds" some nights.

DD and SIL are stripping wallpaper in Mary's new room now. It was beautiful wallpaper. She said it's a terrible job - coming off in tiny pieces - and there are four layers of wallpaper. The house is 100 years old. Very interesting place.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> thank goodness I found the picture!
> 
> There are two trains in this picture. The tunnel was built so that trains could go around the mountain. The engineers were off by 4 centimeters - at the TOP, which delayed the opening of the track by three months and four days while they chiseled another 4 centimeters off the opening of the tunnel, otherwise called The Mouth. Engineers commented that the Rock in The Mouth was so hard, it was like pulling teeth!
> 
> ...


Maybe your own special prize for originality!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> thank goodness I found the picture!
> 
> There are two trains in this picture. The tunnel was built so that trains could go around the mountain. The engineers were off by 4 centimeters - at the TOP, which delayed the opening of the track by three months and four days while they chiseled another 4 centimeters off the opening of the tunnel, otherwise called The Mouth. Engineers commented that the Rock in The Mouth was so hard, it was like pulling teeth!
> 
> ...


OMG - great guess, but NO! I give you credit for trying really, really hard. You must really, really want some cookies.

Ask Joey, maybe she'll share (or maybe leave your favorite pick up for grabs in the next contest).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Dad worked for the UPRR 47 years - much of what you've written above is bringing back lots of memories of what Daddy said about
> the railroad. He literally lived & breathed the railroad.


My dh too. He loved the place. He would be working there now if he had gotten hurt. Did you hear about the head on collision in Northern Ar? Two were killed and 2 hurt. Sad but it is a dangerous job. Was your Daddy an official ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe your own special prize for originality!!


 :lol: :lol: With points off for typos!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My post are not posting. I think Bon cheated and googled the answer.:O


No, she was only talking about big mouths and chutes and ladders. Child's play I think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - great guess, but NO! I give you credit for trying really, really hard. You must really, really want some cookies.
> 
> Ask Joey, maybe she'll share (or maybe leave your favorite pick up for grabs in the next contest).


I think Joey should share since some of us tried so hard with guessing and some of them googling.
:lol: She is sweet so I know she will share. She gives everything away she has.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's the truth. Even the 3 yo great nephew knows electronics. It is built in their minds now.


They're all getting those Jibo robots for Christmas! Just make a donation!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Bon you and I both should have won. We are so smart, and gee we will not get even one cookie for it. I think it is time for us to have a hissy fit. Do you have any of those rubber ear plug bullets? We sure could use them right now. :XD: :XD:


I like it, yarnie. I have some pink ones. Ready...aim....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Things are getting crazy in Ferguson - it was nice, then suddenly cops circle a guy with guns drawn, put him in the paddy wagon. Then another one. Now tear gas.
> 
> If these people want it to end, they should just go home. Those who are there are doing it for kicks. Send them home. If they won't go, lock 'em up. This serve NO useful purpose at all.
> 
> In my opinion - and I'm all for free speech and freedom of assembly. But I don't hear any speech, and this isn't assembly - this is a mob.


Agreed. Some, I've heard, are professional protestors. The race baiters came out to stir the pot, and only created more chaos. The facts are still not known, and the mobs' actions are unjustified and the police force overacted because of that as well. Everyone needs to stay calm and let the truth come out. Then, and only then, can justice and appropriate resolutions happen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> * We have a Cookie winner!!!*
> 
> Joey, I'm impressed you got two of the three correct!
> 
> ...


YAY Joey!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> go back a few pages. :lol: :lol: :lol: It is after the bears and hippo.


Thanks CB! You're a lifesaver!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Right now, they share a bedroom - bunk beds. DD and SIL have moved downstairs, Mary will take their former bedroom, and Paul, who was going to share that big room with Mary, prefers the teeny tiny bedroom he had when he was little. It adjoins the big bedroom, so he will have a play area in Mary's big bedroom. DD thinks it would be fun to make a little door between his bedroom and the bigger one. They have lots of room and kids going off to college next year - one a year - so Paul will be able to move to a bigger room when he's ready. He's 6, and Mary's 3.
> 
> ...


Striping the paper off is terrible. I did that to my kitchen. We had not primed under it and it dug into the sheet rock. Big mess. 
Four layers oh my. Does she have a steamer to use ?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Things are getting crazy in Ferguson - it was nice, then suddenly cops circle a guy with guns drawn, put him in the paddy wagon. Then another one. Now tear gas.
> 
> If these people want it to end, they should just go home. Those who are there are doing it for kicks. Send them home. If they won't go, lock 'em up. This serve NO useful purpose at all.
> 
> In my opinion - and I'm all for free speech and freedom of assembly. But I don't hear any speech, and this isn't assembly - this is a mob.


It's the Watts Riots all over again. I lived in L.A. at the time & worked in downtown L.A. National Guard posted trucks, tanks, etc. surrounding Watts. No 1 could enter or leave Watts. This could become another of my long stories, but I'll contain myself by saying many of our employees couldn't get to work a number of days 'cause of the barricades. My DH was working in a grocery warehouse near Watts & the company posted armed guards on the warehouse roof - surrounding the building - people were driving cars & trucks into businesses in Watts & surrounding areas & looting like crazy - management was afraid the "bad guys" would attempt entering & looting the food warehouse. I'll tell you, it was a bad time in L.A. Many more stories, but you get the picture.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey that is not fair I said one train a very long train . Thats o.k. you already sent me my cookies a long time ago. But I still am the first one.


But you only gave ONE answer and I needed two from the three answered correctly.

Better luck next time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only one train. It was built so the degree of increase or decrease was right for the long train to travel. Total guess 3cm.


Are you showing off, Joey!?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is just there to start trouble.


and to make $$$$$


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok whenever you figure it out. He will love it. He worked for the Cottonbelt . It is now the UP. He loves to find signs or anything to do with trains. He would love the video.
> Dh said the longest train was out of Memphis with 189 cars. There are no cabooses on the trains now. A little tidbit of info. I know what knock in the head means too. And I know what hot freight is . Call girls. Dead heading. Maybe I need to have class for train lingo . :lol: Hog head. Kicking a car. It is all coming back to me.


Wow - another whole language. That's neat!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> THANK YOU! What? Joey?
> 
> I think you forgot to read mine. I'm sure I got it right.
> 
> ...


I know - the contest ? will be more difficult next time! Don't hold me to the date, I'm not good with historical dates.

You still had the most creative answer though ... :XD:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You were lucky.


I was just plain lucky Bon to have my Daddy. Without him my life would have been vastly different & probably not as good as it was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know - the contest ? will be more difficult next time! Don't hole me to the date, I'm not good with historical dates.
> 
> You still had the most creative answer though ... :XD:


Thanks. But no cigar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Bon you and I both should have won. We are so smart, and gee we will not get even one cookie for it. I think it is time for us to have a hissy fit. Do you have any of those rubber ear plug bullets? We sure could use them right now. :XD: :XD:


We need Galli or LTL - they're are best shots.

You and Bon have both received cookies, so stop your whining.

BTW: Had dinner and talked to a very dear friend tonight for a couple hours as she was traveling through and asked us to meet her. She is studying to become a Pastor in the Missionary field (second career). She is a very strong Christian and a dear friend who is part of a WINOS group (she told me tonight). I raised my eyebrows on that one.

Women - In - Need - Of - Sanity! Sounds like us + one man. :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> GG: did you like your cookies?


I'm sure I would if I ever receive them...so far, haven't seen any...when I do get them I'll let you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But you only gave ONE answer and I needed two from the three answered correctly.
> 
> Better luck next time.


Gee rules I thought I did good. So give me an F I still think I am smarter then the average Bear, you know the ones in the pictures.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Right now, they share a bedroom - bunk beds. DD and SIL have moved downstairs, Mary will take their former bedroom, and Paul, who was going to share that big room with Mary, prefers the teeny tiny bedroom he had when he was little. It adjoins the big bedroom, so he will have a play area in Mary's big bedroom. DD thinks it would be fun to make a little door between his bedroom and the bigger one. They have lots of room and kids going off to college next year - one a year - so Paul will be able to move to a bigger room when he's ready. He's 6, and Mary's 3.
> 
> ...


ooh, I feel their pain. I've striped multiple layers (off walls, of course) and it's never a fun job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We need Galli or LTL - they're are best shots.
> 
> You and Bon have both received cookies, so stop your whining.
> 
> ...


Though that sounds nice but really do you have to call her a win o?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe your own special prize for originality!!


I love our contests. WBee and BonB have the most creative answers so far. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm being warned my mouse batteries are low.

Maybe if I feed him some cookies ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed cause enough mayhem tonight. Ladies try not to get crazy while I am gone. So miss the silly nest of life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think Joey should share since some of us tried so hard with guessing and some of them googling.
> :lol: She is sweet so I know she will share. She gives everything away she has.


If I get wind of anyone cheating, I'll shut you off.

This is a honest quiz contest, and everyone MUST be on her best behavior.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ooh, I feel their pain. I've striped multiple layers (off walls, of course) and it's never a fun job.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Right now, they share a bedroom - bunk beds. DD and SIL have moved downstairs, Mary will take their former bedroom, and Paul, who was going to share that big room with Mary, prefers the teeny tiny bedroom he had when he was little. It adjoins the big bedroom, so he will have a play area in Mary's big bedroom. DD thinks it would be fun to make a little door between his bedroom and the bigger one. They have lots of room and kids going off to college next year - one a year - so Paul will be able to move to a bigger room when he's ready. He's 6, and Mary's 3.
> 
> ...


My grands still also play "musical beds" - I think it's great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love our contests. WBee and BonB have the most creative answers so far. :lol:


If you don't know, make it up!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed cause enough mayhem tonight. Ladies try not to get crazy while I am gone. So miss the silly nest of life.


Good night Yarnie; sleep well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Striping the paper off is terrible. I did that to my kitchen. We had not primed under it and it dug into the sheet rock. Big mess.
> Four layers oh my. Does she have a steamer to use ?


You'll think I'm crazy. I learned the best way to remove multiple layers.

Get as warm water as you can in a spray bottle. In another bottle mix liquid fabric softener with equal parts warm water.

Spray the paper 1st with warm water and let it soak in. Before dry, spray with the softener mixed water. Let that sit 5-10 mins.

Don't forget to score the dry paper first with a Tiger Scorer tool.

Then use a wallpaper remover knife (or putty knife) and scrap while the paper is still wet. Keep the walls damp while scraping.

So much easier, cheaper and faster than a steamer. Smells great too!

You'll have to sponge wash the walls and rinse before painting, but I saved a lot of time using this system.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Are you showing off, Joey!?


OK, Joey has asked that the cookies she won go back into the stash. So, I still have 3 more contests to run.

We all must praise Joey for being so smart (or a lucky guesser) and giving back her prize.

Where's the applause button?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm sure I would if I ever receive them...so far, haven't seen any...when I do get them I'll let you know.


Check your PO box. I received word they were delivered awhile ago. (Aug 14)


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh too. He loved the place. He would be working there now if he had gotten hurt. Did you hear about the head on collision in Northern Ar? Two were killed and 2 hurt. Sad but it is a dangerous job. Was your Daddy an official ?


Nope, Daddy was an electrician. Started working for the RR in the '20's. He was a foreman - had men working for him - repairing tracks - lines - it was hard work - day or night - rain - shine - snow. Worked in the Nevada, Utah & California deserts. There was nothing my Dad couldn't so - I make him sound like Superman, but he truly was a special man. When he was in his 60's work had to be done on some electrical lines at the top of a high, wooden pole. He told 1 of the guys who was in his 20's in his group to climb the pole - he told my Dad he couldn't climb that! Now this was in the days before cherry Pickers. My dad said he could - put on his boots with cleats on the sole - put on his leather climbing belt - hooked it around the pole & proceeded to climb to the top of the pole & repair the lines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You'll think I'm crazy. I learned the best way to remove multiple layers.
> 
> Get as warm water as you can in a spray bottle. In another bottle mix liquid fabric softener with equal parts warm water.
> 
> ...


I have heard of this method of striping.
I won't ever be doing it again. My bathroom wall paper was a mess from the kids growing up. I saw on HGTV to antique it. I used a glaze over it. Looks good enough for me. I have known people who paint over the wall paper but my late Daddy the paint contractor and my brother say don't do it. Striping is best. Always prime under a new wall before you put on paper so if you ever decide to take it off it will come off.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee rules I thought I did good. So give me an F I still think I am smarter then the average Bear, you know the ones in the pictures.


Me too, I think of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Nope, Daddy was an electrician. Started working for the RR in the '20's. He was a foreman - had men working for him - repairing tracks - lines - it was hard work - day or night - rain - shine - snow. Worked in the Nevada, Utah & California deserts. There was nothing my Dad couldn't so - I make him sound like Superman, but he truly was a special man. When he was in his 60's work had to be done on some electrical lines at the top of a high, wooden pole. He told 1 of the guys who was in his 20's in his group to climb the pole - he told my Dad he couldn't climb that! Now this was in the days before cherry Pickers. My dad said he could - put on his boots with cleats on the sole - put on his leather climbing belt - hooked it around the pole & proceeded to climb to the top of the pole & repair the lines.


I think you Daddy is a superman too. He sounds like a hero. My dh was a brakeman and then got to be a conductor. All aboard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Night all!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Check your PO box. I received word they were delivered awhile ago. (Aug 14)


I'll & the P.O. Box tomorrow & let you know....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you Daddy is a superman too. He sounds like a hero. My dh was a brakeman and then got to be a conductor. All aboard.


He was an honest-to-God hero. A lady stalled her car on the RR tracks crossing. Froze at the wheel. Daddy ran to her car - literally pulled/yanked her hands off the steering wheel - drug her out of the car & the freight train hit & totaled her car about 3 seconds later. Daddy was awarded commendations from the American Legion, our city & was awarded the Carnegie Hero medal. This medal was cast just for Daddy - his name - about him saving the lady's life - 1 day it'll be my grandsons 'cause he has his great grandfather's name.
My Dad didn't even tell Mama about the accident that night. His boss called to see how he was - to say Mama was surprised is an understatement. Daddy did not solicit any go these awards, others nominated him.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> He was an honest-to-God hero. A lady stalled her car on the RR tracks crossing. Froze at the wheel. Daddy ran to her car - literally pulled/yanked her hands off the steering wheel - drug her out of the car & the freight train hit & totaled her car about 3 seconds later. Daddy was awarded commendations from the American Legion, our city & was awarded the Carnegie Hero medal. This medal was cast just for Daddy - his name - about him saving the lady's life - 1 day it'll be my grandsons 'cause he has his great grandfather's name.
> My Dad didn't even tell Mama about the accident that night. His boss called to see how he was - to say Mama was surprised is an understatement. Daddy did not solicit any go these awards, others nominated him.


Oh well, might say a few more things about my Dad. He was 66 when he saved the lady's life. My Dad never drank liquor, didn't smoke, never cursed, never spent money. When he wasn't working on the RR he helped my Mom around the house - scrubbed the floors - cleaned the bathroom - did the washing - washed the dishes every night(this was before dishwashers) - occasionally ironed his work clothes - or spent his "spare" time in our garage where he had a small workshop & worked repairing radios - & when TVs came on the scene he attended night school at a trade tech school to learn how to repair/work on TVs. But, the best thing Daddy ever did in his life was love my Mom from the very 1st day he met her when she was 17 & he was 23 & he loved her very well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems vegetables, shrubs, and flowers are all suffering this summer - in different areas of the country. I wonder why? The harsh winter?


I am finding that it is happening here. Don't know why.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That one about five feet away; behind a wall of glass at the Calgary Zoo. Here's another shot of that same bear.
> 
> We did see three black bears in the wild while driving in the National Parks and three grizzlies (two were cubs) in the wild while on a gondola.
> 
> I'll show those pics too when I get to them if you'd like.


Love the photos. Thank you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

GOOD MORNIN ALL YE WEAVERS AND WEARERS OF THE TARTAN OF THE DENIM AND PEARLS CLAN!

We're home from our tirp to England, Ireland, and Scotland...which was fabulous, lovely, thrilling, interesting, profound, gorgeous and, it must said, delicious!

Lots to do...mostly laundry and sorting through the mail...but then I'll try to read back to some place of sanity on this thread and catch up with y'all. I'm scratchin my head over some kind of quiz I'm seeing about a train and centimeters and I think I'll take a pass on that one as I'm still converting liters to gallons and euros to pounds and then all of into dollars and don't forget the VAT that you have to pay at 23% but you can get it all back at the airport IF you kept all your receipts and IF the receipts had the proper stamp on it and...okay that's enough of that!

Hope you're all well and I'll post something of interest and some pictures one of these days!

Luv Y'all!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome home Ye Worldly Clan member. Share your adventure with us after you get totally grounded. Ye is well here in N. Indiana Thank You and looking forward to your posts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4. 
Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, Joey has asked that the cookies she won go back into the stash. So, I still have 3 more contests to run.
> 
> We all must praise Joey for being so smart (or a lucky guesser) and giving back her prize.
> 
> Where's the applause button?


Here it is - yay, Joey! Go, go. Clap clap clap!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Previous post sort of leads me into my next question. My formal dining room is the only room that is wallpapered, but the wallpaper is beginning to lift on the seams. I don't want to change the wallpaper, but can it be fixed, it is 7yrs. old. Any suggestions?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard of this method of striping.
> I won't ever be doing it again. My bathroom wall paper was a mess from the kids growing up. I saw on HGTV to antique it. I used a glaze over it. Looks good enough for me. I have known people who paint over the wall paper but my late Daddy the paint contractor and my brother say don't do it. Striping is best. Always prime under a new wall before you put on paper so if you ever decide to take it off it will come off.


It's a lot of trouble - but it looks so pretty. Isn't the trend now away from wallpaper and toward painting? Or was that last year?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> He was an honest-to-God hero. A lady stalled her car on the RR tracks crossing. Froze at the wheel. Daddy ran to her car - literally pulled/yanked her hands off the steering wheel - drug her out of the car & the freight train hit & totaled her car about 3 seconds later. Daddy was awarded commendations from the American Legion, our city & was awarded the Carnegie Hero medal. This medal was cast just for Daddy - his name - about him saving the lady's life - 1 day it'll be my grandsons 'cause he has his great grandfather's name.
> My Dad didn't even tell Mama about the accident that night. His boss called to see how he was - to say Mama was surprised is an understatement. Daddy did not solicit any go these awards, others nominated him.


Special person for sure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> GOOD MORNIN ALL YE WEAVERS AND WEARERS OF THE TARTAN OF THE DENIM AND PEARLS CLAN!
> 
> We're home from our tirp to England, Ireland, and Scotland...which was fabulous, lovely, thrilling, interesting, profound, gorgeous and, it must said, delicious!
> 
> ...


Not sure you'll find sanity here, but I think you'll fit right in! Welcome home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4.
> Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


Now THAT's a jolly statement!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope I catch the next contest. Joey's win is not a surprise, so congrats Joey! 
Returning the prize cookies to the cookie stash is just like our smart, generous Joey.
clap..clap...........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hope I catch the next contest. Joey's win is not a surprise, so congrats Joey!
> Returning the prize cookies to the cookie stash is just like our smart, generous Joey.
> clap..clap...........


nice seal and I appove of it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> GOOD MORNIN ALL YE WEAVERS AND WEARERS OF THE TARTAN OF THE DENIM AND PEARLS CLAN!
> 
> We're home from our tirp to England, Ireland, and Scotland...which was fabulous, lovely, thrilling, interesting, profound, gorgeous and, it must said, delicious!
> 
> ...


Wecome home hope you get caught up with house work ect. You will go crazy trying to catch up here. 
sounds like you had the perfect vaction.

How was the Tatoo? You will have toshare it all with us.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Everyone for the wishes for success with the bakery. I will be spending a big portion of the day baking today so that I can deliver them tomorrow. I think I am more tired today than I was while my company was here! Not much of a coffee drinker...may need a few cups this morning! 

Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I gave up canning a long time ago. I am freezer crazy now. I just blanch and freeze everything now. I love it as they still taste fresh when using them.
> 
> You are so lovely to want to share. I hope that the bakery loves your baking and you make lots of money.
> 
> Have you ever made pickled eggs. I had a friend who loved to do it, but just could not get the tasting of them myself. I love fresh eggs. Infact I have to love fresh eggs as chicken's have gone laying crazy. I mean crazy each week we end up with 5 or more dozen. I am losing people now who see me or husband and run away. Don't understand it either. :shock:


My husband is going to test out my pressure cooker tonight...I haven't used it for awhile. Have a desire to can some things. 
Don't think pickled eggs sound that good. Never had one. Maybe I will try to make a couple.

I am thinking about getting my own chickens. Not many, maybe 5 at the most. I think Bailey would get a kick out of it. Plus, I am tired of buying eggs!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks Everyone for the wishes for success with the bakery. I will be spending a big portion of the day baking today so that I can deliver them tomorrow. I think I am more tired today than I was while my company was here! Not much of a coffee drinker...may need a few cups this morning!
> 
> Hope everyone has a blessed day!


Oh I just know you will have sucess. You havae the will and the spirit. 
Don't drink to much coffee if not use to it you will go off the walls with drinking it. Just bake what you can and take a nap then bake some more.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you frozen the eggs before? I have heard of cracking them and putting them in the freezer. I have never tried it.


Frozen eggs? Crack them while raw and freeze them? Hmmm...just wacky enough I may have to do one. Then what do you do with it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> My husband is going to test out my pressure cooker tonight...I haven't used it for awhile. Have a desire to can some things.
> Don't think pickled eggs sound that good. Never had one. Maybe I will try to make a couple.
> 
> I am thinking about getting my own chickens. Not many, maybe 5 at the most. I think Bailey would get a kick out of it. Plus, I am tired of buying eggs!


Have you ever used a crockpot? You must have one, we are all crock pot lovers and those who are not we try to convince they need one.

I hate even the thought of pickled eggs.

Oh I hope you do get chickens. You will not believe the difference in taste. You will also notice the yolks are a brighter yellow then ones in the store.

Sorry I am sur you mention it before but who is Bailey? Granddaughter? daughter?

you have a good day now baking and remember to rest a bit.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4.
> Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


Wow!  That scarf makes me wish I knew how to crochet! And that wallpaper...fabulous!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> GOOD MORNIN ALL YE WEAVERS AND WEARERS OF THE TARTAN OF THE DENIM AND PEARLS CLAN!
> 
> We're home from our tirp to England, Ireland, and Scotland...which was fabulous, lovely, thrilling, interesting, profound, gorgeous and, it must said, delicious!
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Can't wait to hear about your travels! I've really enjoyed seeing KPG's pics of her trip!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever used a crockpot? You must have one, we are all crock pot lovers and those who are not we try to convince they need one.
> 
> I hate even the thought of pickled eggs.
> 
> ...


Oh man... I have two different sized crock-pots! Wouldn't be without one. My sister got a new one recently and hers will brown, pressure cook, and who knows what else. She got it on the site No Rack. It was 100. bucks with a 2 dollar shipping charge. I am considering getting one. She loves hers.

Bailey is my granddaughter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> GOOD MORNIN ALL YE WEAVERS AND WEARERS OF THE TARTAN OF THE DENIM AND PEARLS CLAN!
> 
> We're home from our tirp to England, Ireland, and Scotland...which was fabulous, lovely, thrilling, interesting, profound, gorgeous and, it must said, delicious!
> 
> ...


*Good Morn - ing Ye Lass!* Great to have you back, please help stop the insanity. Cannot wait to hear about your trip. I'm still not caught up from mine. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4.
> Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


Beautiful! I'd say go aluminum, but I don't crochet but don't like wood needles for fiber art.

BTW: I have the perfect fabric to go along with your wallpaper you covet. And, no, I will not give you MY fabric. It is no longer being made, so I'll keep it. Of course, haven't done a thing with it and have owned it for years. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Previous post sort of leads me into my next question. My formal dining room is the only room that is wallpapered, but the wallpaper is beginning to lift on the seams. I don't want to change the wallpaper, but can it be fixed, it is 7yrs. old. Any suggestions?


I'd glue down the seam and roll, roll, roll the seams down flat again. Because you'll have glue showing, I'd paint a 1/4 - 1/2 inch gold metallic stripe over each seam. It will pick up the gold metallic in your paper, provide a new elegant look, inexpensively.

I like your paper btw.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I hope I catch the next contest. Joey's win is not a surprise, so congrats Joey!
> Returning the prize cookies to the cookie stash is just like our smart, generous Joey.
> clap..clap...........


I'll try to time it to include you. I just never know who will be on, when, me included. 

BTW: You need to send me your snail mail address to my e-mail 'just in case.' I don't believe I have yours or KC's address. KC - please indulge me as well with yours.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I hope I catch the next contest. Joey's win is not a surprise, so congrats Joey!
> Returning the prize cookies to the cookie stash is just like our smart, generous Joey.
> clap..clap...........


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Frozen eggs? Crack them while raw and freeze them? Hmmm...just wacky enough I may have to do one. Then what do you do with it?


I really wish you the best in your audition. Go GJZ!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Welcome back! Can't wait to hear about your travels! I've really enjoyed seeing KPG's pics of her trip!


Thanks for saying so. I keep thinking you all will be bored or think I'm bragging with my pictures, but I really only hope everyone will recognize the beauty of God's creation called Earth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for saying so. I keep thinking you all will be bored or think I'm bragging with my pictures, but I really only hope everyone will recognize the beauty of God's creation called Earth.


I enjoy all the pictures. I don't make these travels myself, so it's fun to see what's out there. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I crochet about as much as I knit. It depends on what I am making. I would choose the hook by the type of thread or yarn I am using, the style of hook on the end and how the hook feels in my hand. I have not used a wooden one. If it is a big project, I would choose the hook by how it feels in my hand. If that is not comfortable, my hands will get tired quicker. I do have a steel hook that has bent to the shape of my hand. I only use it to crochet the first row on a dishtowel then change to an aluminum hook to do the rest.


I like to knit dishcloths, and have thought of making sets - dishcloth and dishtowel. I made a small one, and it's very absorbent but dries slowly. How do you like yours, Joey?

I've also wanted to make place mats for a long time, but that is a big project and I haven't gotten to it yet. Have you ever made place mats? I think it would be fun because you could get the colors just right!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm amazed at how far some people will go with self mutilation -- I'm not sure what his message is, but he's upset that Dubai wouldn't let him enter the country. I'm still surprised he made it through the metal detectors with more that 450 piercings mainly on face and genitals.


Oh, my how did he get horns? I was in a upscale store recently & a sales girl wanted to help me so when I turned to face her, she had purple hair with piercings all over her ears, nose, eyebrows, lips & ear lobes hung down to her shoulders so I said no thanks & left the store.

Everything is becoming "normal" today but I don't have to shop at those stores!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4.
> Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


I like the old timey steel but don't know if you can still find them. I have had mine for ever. Nice first crochet project. It will be fun to make.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Previous post sort of leads me into my next question. My formal dining room is the only room that is wallpapered, but the wallpaper is beginning to lift on the seams. I don't want to change the wallpaper, but can it be fixed, it is 7yrs. old. Any suggestions?


If you have some Mod podge you can put it under the edges and smooth them down. Use a sponge brush.Then wipe the outside with damp rag or sponge.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a lot of trouble - but it looks so pretty. Isn't the trend now away from wallpaper and toward painting? Or was that last year?


I think stenciling is still in. Yes away from wall paper and those awful boarders. :-o Texture and faux is still in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Galli: here is a pic of gold metallic stripes as I referred to. This is all done in paint but shows what I was talking about for a suggestion on your wallpaper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

These are more pics of Emerald Lake. The site took my breath away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You have beautiful pix to remind you of your wonderful trip. Love the flowers. God does beautiful work.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations gjz....Queen of the cookie dough! &#9829;

Absolutely gorgeous pics Gifty...that lake looks so beautiful. I would love to swim in it. &#9829;

Janie....I said a lot of prayers for you last night. You were on my mind when I woke up too. I hope our prayers helped you. &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got this from a friend in my email. he and his wife live locally, and they know a thing or two about weather patterns over the years.



> AccuWeather: Nation Should Prepare for Severe Winter
> 
> The country should brace for a tough winter, says AccuWeather, with an early arrival of the polar vortex in the Northeast.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Congratulations gjz....Queen of the cookie dough! ♥
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous pics Gifty...that lake looks so beautiful. I would love to swim in it. ♥
> 
> Janie....I said a lot of prayers for you last night. You were on my mind when I woke up too. I hope our prayers helped you. ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not made placemats. I purchase a cotton terry towel fold it in half and crochet a top so it can be hung on refrigerator door. then match colors in the towel for a knitted dishcloth and crocheted potholder. All are simple and practical. The cotton terry towels are the hardest to find.
> 
> There is a wedding this weekend for my husband's fishing buddy's daughter. I need to go to my stash of finished projects to find the gift.


Oh - I like that idea. Thanks, Joey!!

Terrycloth towels are the best, I think. Now some places are selling microfiber, but to me they don't absorb well enough.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Smoke Salmon Spread.
> 
> A good chuck of salmon bones removed and flaked.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes. 
My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Cookie Contest!*
> 
> This is a Spiral Tunnel. Who can tell me how many trains are visible in the photo, why this tunnel was built (its purpose), and how far in distance (centimeters) the engineers were off when their work was complete.
> 
> I think 2 of the 3 questions answered correctly makes a Winner!


Just guessing!

2trains, was built to haul rocks to build the railroad, they were off 7 centimeters when completed.

These are very wild guesses!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes.
> My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


Oh, my, you are a great cook!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes.
> My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


I have not had them they sound delish.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Things are getting crazy in Ferguson - it was nice, then suddenly cops circle a guy with guns drawn, put him in the paddy wagon. Then another one. Now tear gas.
> 
> If these people want it to end, they should just go home. Those who are there are doing it for kicks. Send them home. If they won't go, lock 'em up. This serve NO useful purpose at all.
> 
> In my opinion - and I'm all for free speech and freedom of assembly. But I don't hear any speech, and this isn't assembly - this is a mob.


Bon, they are doing it because they have Obo in office. There was 15 from my city who went to help & of course the local news put them on TV! Stupid!

News is keeping this thing going so I'm not watching! Obo has divided this country worse than the Civil War!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes.
> My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


Yes, I have! They are good, but, not good for us as you said. (made differently but I imagine taste similar)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you frozen the eggs before? I have heard of cracking them and putting them in the freezer. I have never tried it.


I have frozen eggs, but you must separate whites from the yolks. I used an ice cube tray then flip out & freeze whites together & yolks together.

Then thaw them & use as usual as can put them together when thawing for 1 egg or 2 or 3 of each for that many eggs. Enjoy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just guessing!
> 
> 2trains, was built to haul rocks to build the railroad, they were off 7 centimeters when completed.
> 
> These are very wild guesses!


From the wild woman! Sorry, but none are correct and the contest was won by Joey. Thanks for guessing, Jane. I'm trying to keep the pics interesting!

More contests to come. I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Bon, they are doing it because they have Obo in office. There was 15 from my city who went to help & of course the local news put them on TV! Stupid!
> 
> News is keeping this thing going so I'm not watching! Obo has divided this country worse than the Civil War!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have frozen eggs, but you must separate whites from the yolks. I used an ice cube tray then flip out & freeze whites together & yolks together.
> 
> Then thaw them & use as usual as can put them together when thawing for 1 egg or 2 or 3 of each for that many eggs. Enjoy.


Great idea - thanks. I don't have too many eggs, but I love hearing about this process.


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

Janeway said:


> I have frozen eggs, but you must separate whites from the yolks. I used an ice cube tray then flip out & freeze whites together & yolks together.
> 
> Then thaw them & use as usual as can put them together when thawing for 1 egg or 2 or 3 of each for that many eggs. Enjoy.


Wow, I had no idea you could freeze eggs like that.

Does it change the texture at all?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here come the gorgeous Lakes!
> 
> For LTLake:


Love the photos. Do love men in black. 

Is the water always aqua? It looks so inviting, yet know it is oh so COLD.


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for saying so. I keep thinking you all will be bored or think I'm bragging with my pictures, but I really only hope everyone will recognize the beauty of God's creation called Earth.


I've been noticing your pictures and they truly are beautiful. You've got quite the artistic eye! And the colors are so vivid.

Do you use a photo editor to "amp up" the color, or were they really all that deeply hued?

Truly, thanks for your pics, they bring a smile to my face whenever I see them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Phew...my company is gone. I gave a little sense of loss...I have had so much family and friends the entire summer, my house seems rather quiet. I have never had this much company and am glad that my days of chauffeuring, tour guide, caterer, hostess are over. Love them all dearly, but am glad to move beyond that!
> 
> How is everyone? I really don't think I can read 200 + pages.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with the job. If you are in need of taste testers or need assistance in eating the product, just holler.

You certainly had a house full. I hope you are able to enjoy the quiet for a while.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> From a ranch near here. Man told me that you have to cook or fry on very low heat in oven or stove or grill. If you cook it on to high of heat it will get tuff. It really is good, I love it. just like beef but better at least to me. The roast that is bake low in oven is so good.


Would the buffalo meat work well in the slow cooker? I have yet to try it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You haave that so right lady and the looting. I also wish that Mr. Sharton would shut up and go away. He has not done anything to help bring peace.


Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are never there to bring peace, only incite. They never let this kind of "opportunity" to go to waste. Now Eric Holder is going to Ferguson. I do hope he can actually do something.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are never there to bring peace, only incite. They never let this kind of "opportunity" to go to waste. Now Eric Holder is going to Ferguson. I do hope he can actually do something.


You`re right on the money solo. Al Sharptongue and Jessie Jackass are agitators. It wouldn`t surprise me if they got the invitation to go to Ferguson from obama the Agitator-in-Chief himself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh well, might say a few more things about my Dad. He was 66 when he saved the lady's life. My Dad never drank liquor, didn't smoke, never cursed, never spent money. When he wasn't working on the RR he helped my Mom around the house - scrubbed the floors - cleaned the bathroom - did the washing - washed the dishes every night(this was before dishwashers) - occasionally ironed his work clothes - or spent his "spare" time in our garage where he had a small workshop & worked repairing radios - & when TVs came on the scene he attended night school at a trade tech school to learn how to repair/work on TVs. But, the best thing Daddy ever did in his life was love my Mom from the very 1st day he met her when she was 17 & he was 23 & he loved her very well.


Your dad was a very special man. I mean that in every imaginable good way. You are one lucky girl to have a dad like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This what happens sometimes.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=763976426987145&fref=nf


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bon, they are doing it because they have Obo in office. There was 15 from my city who went to help & of course the local news put them on TV! Stupid!
> 
> News is keeping this thing going so I'm not watching! Obo has divided this country worse than the Civil War!


I am not watching either. They are making it another Travon thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just got this from a friend in my email. he and his wife live locally, and they know a thing or two about weather patterns over the years.


The year of El Nino we had 87 " of rain. About 30 more than normal.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I like to knit dishcloths, and have thought of making sets - dishcloth and dishtowel. I made a small one, and it's very absorbent but dries slowly. How do you like yours, Joey?
> 
> I've also wanted to make place mats for a long time, but that is a big project and I haven't gotten to it yet. Have you ever made place mats? I think it would be fun because you could get the colors just right!


I made a few sets of placemats in Tunisian Crochet. They came out really nice - if I do say so myself. Sorry, they were gifts and I didn't think to take a picture. Go for it, Bonnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes.
> My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


Wow! That sounds so good, WendyBee.

(I have a friend whose last name starts with B. He calls his daughter Mary B. He calls me Bonnie B. I always want to call you Wendy B.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just guessing!
> 
> 2trains, was built to haul rocks to build the railroad, they were off 7 centimeters when completed.
> 
> These are very wild guesses!


That's to be expected, Jane - you are a very will woman!!

I hope you're feeling better now. We've been thinking about you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bon, they are doing it because they have Obo in office. There was 15 from my city who went to help & of course the local news put them on TV! Stupid!
> 
> News is keeping this thing going so I'm not watching! Obo has divided this country worse than the Civil War!


He absolutely has - he's the worst thing that's happened to our country since then, too. Even the Democrats are getting angry at him, saying he's "disengaged." I wonder if he's sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, I have! They are good, but, not good for us as you said. (made differently but I imagine taste similar)


I love this avatar, KPG. It's so rich in color.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow! That sounds so good, WendyBee.
> 
> (I have a friend whose last name starts with B. He calls his daughter Mary B. He calls me Bonnie B. I always want to call you Wendy B.)


bon....I have a surname beginning with B also.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Would the buffalo meat work well in the slow cooker? I have yet to try it.


We were given some buffalo meat once...buffalo sausage. I sliced and cooked it like sausage and we had it on biscuits that I made. It was quite nice, it tasted like a dry sausage because there wasn`t any fat on it at all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We need Galli or LTL - they're are best shots.
> 
> You and Bon have both received cookies, so stop your whining.
> 
> ...


Lock and load.

Gun control................hitting your target


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> GOOD MORNIN ALL YE WEAVERS AND WEARERS OF THE TARTAN OF THE DENIM AND PEARLS CLAN!
> 
> We're home from our tirp to England, Ireland, and Scotland...which was fabulous, lovely, thrilling, interesting, profound, gorgeous and, it must said, delicious!
> 
> ...


Welcome Home!!! Look forward to seeing the pics and hearing all about your trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4.
> Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


Lovely scarf and Noro has such beautiful, intense colours. I prefer a steel or aluminum hook, but you should try holding different brands to see what feels most comfortable for you. Several ladies with some arthritis have told me the wooden hooks are easier on their hands; the downside is the yarn doesn't slide quite as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> These are more pics of Emerald Lake. The site took my breath away.


Those shots of Emerald Lake are soooo beautiful! The flowers are the perfect contrast for the green lake and blue sky.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'll & the P.O. Box tomorrow & let you know....


KPG...Went to the P.O. today & sure enough...my cookies were there along with awesome coasters. Thank you so much....I truly do appreciate your most thoughtful gesture.

My word, I ask myself how much nicer/better can our KP get?

You, KPG, are the vey best of all. You certainly deserve the title of our fearsome leader!

Georgiegirl


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG...Went to the P.O. today & sure enough...my cookies were there along with awesome coasters. Thank you so much....I truly do appreciate your most thoughtful gesture.
> 
> My word, I ask myself how much nicer/better can our KP get?
> 
> ...


That is so sweet!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I will soon begin my first crochet project, providing a picture. It is from Noro knitting mag. issue 4.
> Should I purchase a wood or aluminum crochet hook? The yarn is lace weight, 50% cotton, 17% wool, 17%polymide and 16% silk. I love everything about this picture. I want this wallpaper in my house almost as much as I want the scarf.


VERY pretty...both scarf & wallpaper. Let us see a photo of the scarf when you finish it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We were given some buffalo meat once...buffalo sausage. I sliced and cooked it like sausage and we had it on biscuits that I made. It was quite nice, it tasted like a dry sausage because there wasn`t any fat on it at all.


We Be that is why you always must cook it at a lower temp. As it will get dry and tuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have already eaten. Please stop talking about food. When you talk about food (like cookies) I want some. Last night it was cookies and salmon . I had to have salmon because I could just taste it. I know canned it not like fresh but I HAD to have some. Give a girl a break.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a roast with veg's in crock pot tonight and a chocolate mint brownie for later. It's later now so think I will havae it.

Me bad yes I am.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have already eaten. Please stop talking about food. When you talk about food (like cookies) I want some. Last night it was cookies and salmon . I had to have salmon because I could just taste it. I know canned it not like fresh but I HAD to have some. Give a girl a break.


I was thinking of you when we had dinner tonight CB - stir fried shrimp and veggies with rice. Yummy!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG...Went to the P.O. today & sure enough...my cookies were there along with awesome coasters. Thank you so much....I truly do appreciate your most thoughtful gesture.
> 
> My word, I ask myself how much nicer/better can our KP get?
> 
> ...


So nice - immediate gratification with cookies and the coasters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was thinking of you when we had dinner tonight CB - stir fried shrimp and veggies with rice. Yummy!!


My favorite. Our anniversary is Thursday. Maybe I will get shrimp. Because now I want scrimp and mint brownies. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever used a crockpot? You must have one, we are all crock pot lovers and those who are not we try to convince they need one.
> 
> I hate even the thought of pickled eggs.
> 
> ...


I love pickled eggs. Many (MANY) years ago,when I was MUCH younger...weren't we all? My friends & I used to gather at 1 guy's house - he made pickled eggs...very yummy. Always had a large jar of them in his kitchen. We also went to the beach at night & caught grunion - you'd have to be from So. California to know what grunion are. Only for a short time during the year the grunion were "running." It would be announced on the radio "The grunion are running tonight at 9 p.m. at Huntingdon Beach." They were a small fish, much like a sardine - a wave would come up onto the beach, the grunion would ride the wave onto the beach to deposit their eggs - & ride the wave back out to sea again. The trick was to catch the grunion - scoop then up by hand - you weren't allowed to use anything other than your hands. We'd toss the grunion into a bucket - go back to our friend's house & cook the grunion on the stove's griddle. The grunion would sizzle & wiggle on the griddle. Oh heavenly - eating the pickled eggs & fried grunion. Oh to be young & crazy again, huh?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a roast with veg's in crock pot tonight and a chocolate mint brownie for later. It's later now so think I will havae it.
> 
> Me bad yes I am.


 :lol: enjoy your brownie! with coffee?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite. Our anniversary is Thursday. Maybe I will get scrimp. Because now I want scrimp and mint brownies. :shock: :lol:


How many years will that be CB?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Beautiful! I'd say go aluminum, but I don't crochet but don't like wood needles for fiber art.
> 
> BTW: I have the perfect fabric to go along with your wallpaper you covet. And, no, I will not give you MY fabric. It is no longer being made, so I'll keep it. Of course, haven't done a thing with it and have owned it for years. :shock:


I don't crochet, other than an occasional edge on my knitting. I have all my great grandmother & grandmother's crochet hooks, many of which are over 100 years old. Wouldn't dream of parting with 'em other than giving 'em 1 day to my GD - that'd make them her what? Great grandmother & great-great grandmother's hooks...& most of 'em are ivory. What treasures I have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How many years will that be CB?


Forty four.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I don't crochet, other than an occasional edge on my knitting. I have all my great grandmother & grandmother's crochet hooks, many of which are over 100 years old. Wouldn't dream of parting with 'em other than giving 'em 1 day to my GD - that'd make them her what? Great grandmother & great-great grandmother's hooks...& most of 'em are ivory. What treasures I have.


Yes that is a treasure! I wish I had one of my grandmother's tatting shuttles or a crochet hook of hers. My aunt's granddaughter got them. I use to watch her crochet and tat never paid it any attention back then but still see it in my mind.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for saying so. I keep thinking you all will be bored or think I'm bragging with my pictures, but I really only hope everyone will recognize the beauty of God's creation called Earth.


Oh my word, no way do we think you're bragging by sharing so much of your life - photos - etc. with us. I, for one, look forward to ALL your emails. It's so very thoughtful of you...But...then I've enjoyed immensely your Canadian photos 'cause I've been all those places...my Dad was Canadian & the majority of my relatives still live there, other than my Swedish family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh to funny hubby just bought in some of those ear plug rubber bullets. Kind of nice yellow with red stripes. Must get a gun out and load up never can tell when something may happen and I will have to use them......


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I like to knit dishcloths, and have thought of making sets - dishcloth and dishtowel. I made a small one, and it's very absorbent but dries slowly. How do you like yours, Joey?
> 
> I've also wanted to make place mats for a long time, but that is a big project and I haven't gotten to it yet. Have you ever made place mats? I think it would be fun because you could get the colors just right!


I think place mats would be fun to make...are you referring to crochet or knitting? Being as a place mat wouldn't be very big you could make a pattern - draw it out on graph paper - the possibilities are endless - could graph initials - university "logos" lots!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite. Our anniversary is Thursday. Maybe I will get shrimp. Because now I want scrimp and mint brownies. :shock: :lol:


Oh and they said it wouldn't last how long has it lasted with you two love birds?

WCK oh that sounds so yummy been a long time since have had that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne how aare you doing I hope everything is going right now. What did Dr. say?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have not made placemats. I purchase a cotton terry towel fold it in half and crochet a top so it can be hung on refrigerator door. then match colors in the towel for a knitted dishcloth and crocheted potholder. All are simple and practical. The cotton terry towels are the hardest to find.
> 
> There is a wedding this weekend for my husband's fishing buddy's daughter. I need to go to my stash of finished projects to find the gift.


My Mom crocheted these hanging towels. Use them every day. She also crocheted over coat hangers - also use them every day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I love pickled eggs. Many (MANY) years ago,when I was MUCH younger...weren't we all? My friends & I used to gather at 1 guy's house - he made pickled eggs...very yummy. Always had a large jar of them in his kitchen. We also went to the beach at night & caught grunion - you'd have to be from So. California to know what grunion are. Only for a short time during the year the grunion were "running." It would be announced on the radio "The grunion are running tonight at 9 p.m. at Huntingdon Beach." They were a small fish, much like a sardine - a wave would come up onto the beach, the grunion would ride the wave onto the beach to deposit their eggs - & ride the wave back out to sea again. The trick was to catch the grunion - scoop then up by hand - you weren't allowed to use anything other than your hands. We'd toss the grunion into a bucket - go back to our friend's house & cook the grunion on the stove's griddle. The grunion would sizzle & wiggle on the griddle. Oh heavenly - eating the pickled eggs & fried grunion. Oh to be young & crazy again, huh?


O.k. I may try them one day, but for some reason it just does not sound right.
Your grunions sound like our smelt, small little fish and we have what is called a smelt run in spring in Lake Michigain.You have to net them as they are small and fast. My Great Aunt Jack use to fry them up and they were so so good. We also would have a smelt fry at the American legion post in the small town I lived in. All you could eat for a dollar with potatoes and veg and rolls. Yum they were so so good.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I like that idea. Thanks, Joey!!
> 
> Terrycloth towels are the best, I think. Now some places are selling microfiber, but to me they don't absorb well enough.


I recently bought 2 kitchen towels & I'm thinking they are microfiber in that they didn't absorb well at all. They're almost new. Yesterday I put them in our rag box in the garage to use for dusting, shining up the car, etc. Worthless as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Love the photos. Do love men in black.
> 
> Is the water always aqua? It looks so inviting, yet know it is oh so COLD.


I scouted them out for you. Men in black won. 

The water color comes from the runoff of the glaciers. Sometimes, opaque, other times transparent, turquoise, blue, milky white, etc. When we went on a glacier, the tour guide told us the water that was mostly clear that day was turquoise the day prior. However, I believe Emerald Lake is always the color you see in my photos because it's named Emerald!

I'll show you a photo where the river is two colors running side by side.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You`re right on the money solo. Al Sharptongue and Jessie Jackass are agitators. It wouldn`t surprise me if they got the invitation to go to Ferguson from obama the Agitator-in-Chief himself.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:


I missed those names. Too funny Wendy Bee. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I love this avatar, KPG. It's so rich in color.


Thanks Bon. Huck/Ingried liked it too; so much so she stole it and was using it as her avatar earlier tonight.

Thankfully some of my friends and Admin helped put a stop to that.

Here's another of MY photos showing what beautiful scenery I saw.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Those shots of Emerald Lake are soooo beautiful! The flowers are the perfect contrast for the green lake and blue sky.


Isn't it though? I want to go back already.

That's why I keep changing my avatar, it seems daily. I keep seeing a photo I took that would be pretty, until I see the next photo, and the next, and the .... 

I'm probably driving you all crazy with the changes, but I cannot help myself. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it though? I want to go back already.


I want to go with you next time. The water is so beautiful. Wonder who will take this as their avatar?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bon. Huck/Ingried liked it too; so much so she stole it and was using it as her avatar earlier tonight.
> 
> Thankfully some of my friends and Admin helped put a stop to that.
> 
> Here's another of MY photos showing what a beautiful scene I saw.


What were the flowers on the side? I love poppies. Did you take some seeds home?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG...Went to the P.O. today & sure enough...my cookies were there along with awesome coasters. Thank you so much....I truly do appreciate your most thoughtful gesture.
> 
> My word, I ask myself how much nicer/better can our KP get?
> 
> ...


The correct response is: "You are really something else." 

Glad you received and can now enjoy. You're a winner!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> We Be that is why you always must cook it at a lower temp. As it will get dry and tuff.


Can you buy buffalo in most grocery stores in your area? I've never tried it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have already eaten. Please stop talking about food. When you talk about food (like cookies) I want some. Last night it was cookies and salmon . I had to have salmon because I could just taste it. I know canned it not like fresh but I HAD to have some. Give a girl a break.


Let's talk about veggies then. At least it will be good for you!

Do you like beets? I do, DH doesn't. Want to share some?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I may try them one day, but for some reason it just does not sound right.
> Your grunions sound like our smelt, small little fish and we have what is called a smelt run in spring in Lake Michigain.You have to net them as they are small and fast. My Great Aunt Jack use to fry them up and they were so so good. We also would have a smelt fry at the American legion post in the small town I lived in. All you could eat for a dollar with potatoes and veg and rolls. Yum they were so so good.


We'll, if you want to try the grunion, you'll have to catch them yourself by hand off a California beach. They're not for sale in any store.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite. Our anniversary is Thursday. Maybe I will get shrimp. Because now I want scrimp and mint brownies. :shock: :lol:


Wow - Happy Early Anniversary CB. Tell us how you'll celebrate?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's talk about veggies then. At least it will be good for you!
> 
> Do you like beets? I do, DH doesn't. Want to share some?


Wck already said veggies. Didn't work for me. But I do like beets. Yes I will eat a beet with you if it is pickled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - Happy Early Anniversary CB. Tell us how you'll celebrate?


Probably won't do anything until it gets cooler. Almost 100 the next few days. The humidity is high too so won't try to get dressed up and go out. Last 2 years over 100's so I just cook for him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my word, no way do we think you're bragging by sharing so much of your life - photos - etc. with us. I, for one, look forward to ALL your emails. It's so very thoughtful of you...But...then I've enjoyed immensely your Canadian photos 'cause I've been all those places...my Dad was Canadian & the majority of my relatives still live there, other than my Swedish family.


Good, then we can go together when I go back you'll join me. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to funny hubby just bought in some of those ear plug rubber bullets. Kind of nice yellow with red stripes. Must get a gun out and load up never can tell when something may happen and I will have to use them......


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't shoot your mouth off 'cause he won't hear you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed those names. Too funny Wendy Bee. :lol: :thumbup:


She is something else, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I love pickled eggs. Many (MANY) years ago,when I was MUCH younger...weren't we all? My friends & I used to gather at 1 guy's house - he made pickled eggs...very yummy. Always had a large jar of them in his kitchen. We also went to the beach at night & caught grunion - you'd have to be from So. California to know what grunion are. Only for a short time during the year the grunion were "running." It would be announced on the radio "The grunion are running tonight at 9 p.m. at Huntingdon Beach." They were a small fish, much like a sardine - a wave would come up onto the beach, the grunion would ride the wave onto the beach to deposit their eggs - & ride the wave back out to sea again. The trick was to catch the grunion - scoop then up by hand - you weren't allowed to use anything other than your hands. We'd toss the grunion into a bucket - go back to our friend's house & cook the grunion on the stove's griddle. The grunion would sizzle & wiggle on the griddle. Oh heavenly - eating the pickled eggs & fried grunion. Oh to be young & crazy again, huh?


A happy memory for you Georgie! I've tried pickled eggs and they were ok, but liked them better just hard boiled. Beach time as a teenager would have been a lot of fun - I had to travel quite a ways to get to the beach at one of the lakes in the area.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite. Our anniversary is Thursday. Maybe I will get shrimp. Because now I want scrimp and mint brownies. :shock: :lol:


So I am wishing you the most wonderful fun filled day and lots of hugs and kisses between the two of you.

May be early with this message but never to early to for hugs and kisses for you two to do a little early.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't shoot your mouth off 'cause he won't hear you!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Chair is starting to lean right. That happen when I laugh to much, chair is old and not as sturdy as it use to be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to go with you next time. The water is so beautiful. Wonder who will take this as their avatar?


Don't even think about it! :twisted:

I'm serious. I could go back tomorrow. Now I know my favorites and where to head first and what to do when there. We had enough time to do as we wished, but I still want to go back.

Definitely would love having you as another traveling companion.
GG is joining me too!

I still have more gorgeous lakes and scenery I can show you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I don't crochet, other than an occasional edge on my knitting. I have all my great grandmother & grandmother's crochet hooks, many of which are over 100 years old. Wouldn't dream of parting with 'em other than giving 'em 1 day to my GD - that'd make them her what? Great grandmother & great-great grandmother's hooks...& most of 'em are ivory. What treasures I have.


Family heirlooms Georgie. Hope your gd is interested in learning to crochet, but even if she isn't, it would still be a wonderful keepsake.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bon. Huck/Ingried liked it too; so much so she stole it and was using it as her avatar earlier tonight.
> 
> Thankfully some of my friends and Admin helped put a stop to that.
> 
> Here's another of MY photos showing what a beautiful scene I saw.


Love the red poppies. My grandmother grew them in L.A. When I went to my ancestral home in Sweden - my family has been living on the same land since before the 15th century - there were red poppies growing there - this all makes sense 'cause my Swedish great-grandmother lived there & she passed down to her daughter (my grandmother) her love of poppies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forty four.


Happy early anniversary to you and Mr CB. I bet he would love a shrimp dinner too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What were the flowers on the side? I love poppies. Did you take some seeds home?


I thought they are poppies, are they? And, no, CB, I did not steal any seeds or bring them through customs and home.

::shaking my head::


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't even think about it! :twisted:
> 
> I'm serious. I could go back tomorrow. Now I know my favorites and where to head first and what to do when there. We had enough time to do as we wished, but I still want to go back.
> 
> ...


We are enjoying the pics . Show it all to us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is a treasure! I wish I had one of my grandmother's tatting shuttles or a crochet hook of hers. My aunt's granddaughter got them. I use to watch her crochet and tat never paid it any attention back then but still see it in my mind.


Have you ever tried tatting? I've never tried it; maybe someday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought they are poppies, are they? And, no, CB, I did not steal any seeds or bring them through customs and home.
> 
> ::shaking my head::


You could just pinch off the dead one. They grow better if you pinch off the dead blooms.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you buy buffalo in most grocery stores in your area? I've never tried it.


Some stores do carry it, but it is more expensive. But find most in the butcher shops and at the farmers Market here, as I know the man who sells it. But do have to go to Butcher shop if I can't get to market.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wck already said veggies. Didn't work for me. But I do like beets. Yes I will eat a beet with you if it is pickled.


I have memories of my grandfather and nana eating pickled beets in their juice, chilled with black pepper and raw onion.

I don't even know if I was fed fresh beets growing up. I certainly ate lots of beets at my grandparent's home and love them because of it, (the beets) too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever tried tatting? I've never tried it; maybe someday.


No I never have. Don't know why but it never appealed to me. I think Joeysomma has tried it. My grandmother made doilies and add it to the pillowcases.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever tried tatting? I've never tried it; maybe someday.


I have tried needle tatting after I had a time trying to use the shuttle. It is just easier.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh and they said it wouldn't last how long has it lasted with you two love birds?
> 
> WCK oh that sounds so yummy been a long time since have had that.


We haven't had shrimp for a long time either - but I saw them in the store cooler and they called out to me. DH was so happy; I think he loves them as much as CB does.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't shoot your mouth off 'cause he won't hear you!


 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably won't do anything until it gets cooler. Almost 100 the next few days. The humidity is high too so won't try to get dressed up and go out. Last 2 years over 100's so I just cook for him.


Oh, boy, that is pretty miserable. Well, its the reason, not the date that really matters. I'm so happy for you both regardless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We haven't had shrimp for a long time either - but I saw them in the store cooler and they called out to me. DH was so happy; I think he loves them as much as CB does.


How did you fix the shrimp? I like them cooked anyway. I have a good grilled recipe I like . Also a cajun recipe my kids like. They are all lovers of shrimp too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Chair is starting to lean right. That happen when I laugh to much, chair is old and not as sturdy as it use to be.


.... your chair sounds like me ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Family heirlooms Georgie. Hope your gd is interested in learning to crochet, but even if she isn't, it would still be a wonderful keepsake.


Being as I don't really crochet as such, but do knit, my GD is showing an interest in knitting. Has done a wee bit of it. My GS (her brother) also has tried knitting & likes it a lot. I'll leave these "girlie" family treasures to my GD, but my GS will inherit his fair share of treasures also...like the Carnegie Hero medal that was minted just for my Daddy...& my GS has his great-grandfather's name, thus, this'll mean much more to him as he gets older. He'll also inherit my Dad's pocket, railroad watch.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Love the red poppies. My grandmother grew them in L.A. When I went to my ancestral home in Sweden - my family has been living on the same land since before the 15th century - there were red poppies growing there - this all makes sense 'cause my Swedish great-grandmother lived there & she passed down to her daughter (my grandmother) her love of poppies.


They are poppies, correct? They were more orange, but I thought they are poppies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, boy, that is pretty miserable. Well, its the reason, not the date that really matters. I'm so happy for you both regardless.


Thank you. He asked me what I wanted I think I will ask for my usual trip with one of my friends. We go north to antique in the fall. We started the tradition about 22 years ago. One of the friends has a bad leg so that leaves us the 2 of us. We have a great time together. If you can travel with someone and get along you are great friends. We are great friends. Been thru a lot of hard times together . We get to catch up on our trips.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it though? I want to go back already.
> 
> That's why I keep changing my avatar, it seems daily. I keep seeing a photo I took that would be pretty, until I see the next photo, and the next, and the ....
> 
> I'm probably driving you all crazy with the changes, but I cannot help myself. :roll:


Keeps us on our toes :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are enjoying the pics . Show it all to us.


I cannot show it 'all' since I took so many pics.

Yet, you must see this one (still Emerald Lake).

Next up, a fantastic waterfall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bon. Huck/Ingried liked it too; so much so she stole it and was using it as her avatar earlier tonight.
> 
> Thankfully some of my friends and Admin helped put a stop to that.
> 
> Here's another of MY photos showing what beautiful scenery I saw.


Oh I want to sit by that lake so so bad. Love the photos. Use to have a garden full of poppies. Till husband decide to hoe them up. Such a lovely man. :thumbdown: Oh I still love him just not when he removes flower beds. Every year he has to take something out.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The correct response is: "You are really something else."
> 
> Glad you received and can now enjoy. You're a winner!


Yeah, you're all that also....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You could just pinch off the dead one. They grow better if you pinch off the dead blooms.


oh, ya, sure


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Some stores do carry it, but it is more expensive. But find most in the butcher shops and at the farmers Market here, as I know the man who sells it. But do have to go to Butcher shop if I can't get to market.


I don't know if I had the opportunity, if I'd buy it. Hummm ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's talk about veggies then. At least it will be good for you!
> 
> Do you like beets? I do, DH doesn't. Want to share some?


DH and I love beets -- boiled, roasted or pickled.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I never have. Don't know why but it never appealed to me. I think Joeysomma has tried it. My grandmother made doilies and add it to the pillowcases.


My grandmother was fabulous at tatting. I tried, and yelled at anyone who stepped on 'my bedspread' that I was learning to make. I ended up making lots of knots. I think was Grandmother wasn't too pleased with me.

She, however, did successfully teach me to knit!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. He asked me what I wanted I think I will ask for my usual trip with one of my friends. We go north to antique in the fall. We started the tradition about 22 years ago. One of the friends has a bad leg so that leaves us the 2 of us. We have a great time together. If you can travel with someone and get along you are great friends. We are great friends. Been thru a lot of hard times together . We get to catch up on our trips.


Very nice, I wish the best for you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you buy buffalo in most grocery stores in your area? I've never tried it.


I once had a buffalo burger - think it was in No. Dakota, near Mount Rushmore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Keeps us on our toes :thumbup:


Good exercise then?  At least calf stretches ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Chair is starting to lean right. That happen when I laugh to much, chair is old and not as sturdy as it use to be.


Careful Yarnie, or you will follow CB's example and break chairs when you laugh and Willie will laugh at you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I want to sit by that lake so so bad. Love the photos. Use to have a garden full of poppies. Till husband decide to hoe them up. Such a lovely man. :thumbdown: Oh I still love him just not when he removes flower beds. Every year he has to take something out.


It is nice he takes something out, but do NOT let it be the hoe! :XD:

.... did I just say that? :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some stores do carry it, but it is more expensive. But find most in the butcher shops and at the farmers Market here, as I know the man who sells it. But do have to go to Butcher shop if I can't get to market.


We had some neighbors that grew Beefallos . Half cow and half buffalo. Never had any of the meAt but they were looked like a buffalo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> DH and I love beets -- boiled, roasted or pickled.


Yea! Please tell me how to prepare fresh beets? I've heard fresh beets are the number one good food for us and that I should eat one daily.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have tried needle tatting after I had a time trying to use the shuttle. It is just easier.


I haven't tried needle tatting either. I think it means make knots and loops on the needle doesn't it? What did you make Yarnie?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: I need some help. I've forgotten the name of this waterfall. Begins with a "K" I think? It was about a 30 minute hike and over a bridge to see it up close.

We got so close that we got soaked by the mist (rain really) that fell on us. The water was roaring over the rock and it was huge!

We loved it and look at what we saw:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have memories of my grandfather and nana eating pickled beets in their juice, chilled with black pepper and raw onion.
> 
> I don't even know if I was fed fresh beets growing up. I certainly ate lots of beets at my grandparent's home and love them because of it, (the beets) too!


Oh yummy, yummy...love pickled beets...no 1 else in my family likes them, but that's OK with me 'cause I get more that way. Oh my..I'm so selfish, but when it comes to pickled beets...or chocolate, I really don't care 1 little bit.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot show it 'all' since I took so many pics.
> 
> Yet, you must see this one (still Emerald Lake).
> 
> Next up, a fantastic waterfall.


OMG! This has gotta be 1 of your absolute - VERY BEST yet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you fix the shrimp? I like them cooked anyway. I have a good grilled recipe I like . Also a cajun recipe my kids like. They are all lovers of shrimp too.


These shrimp were pre-cooked with just the tails left on. I stir fried onion, garlic, mushrooms, broccoli, and zucchini and then added the shrimp. Touched off with a little orange and sesame dressing. We have some leftovers for Thurs night.

The very best shrimp I've ever had was in Holland, they came from the North Sea and were served in cooked in garlic butter. They were messy though - still in the shell with the heads attached, but so yummy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I once had a buffalo burger - think it was in No. Dakota, near Mount Rushmore.


They are popular in Texas, but I haven't tried one.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I want to sit by that lake so so bad. Love the photos. Use to have a garden full of poppies. Till husband decide to hoe them up. Such a lovely man. :thumbdown: Oh I still love him just not when he removes flower beds. Every year he has to take something out.


Know the feeling...Once had over 300 gladioli flowers. My DH got an itchy finger/urge & dug 'em all out & threw 'em away. Broke my heart, but what ya' gonna do? Simply smile & say "Good job honey, it all looks so neat & bare now."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Being as I don't really crochet as such, but do knit, my GD is showing an interest in knitting. Has done a wee bit of it. My GS (her brother) also has tried knitting & likes it a lot. I'll leave these "girlie" family treasures to my GD, but my GS will inherit his fair share of treasures also...like the Carnegie Hero medal that was minted just for my Daddy...& my GS has his great-grandfather's name, thus, this'll mean much more to him as he gets older. He'll also inherit my Dad's pocket, railroad watch.


lots for both kids to be proud of in their history :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are poppies, correct? They were more orange, but I thought they are poppies.


Orange..red...all look like poppies to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yummy, yummy...love pickled beets...no 1 else in my family likes them, but that's OK with me 'cause I get more that way. Oh my..I'm so selfish, but when it comes to pickled beets...or chocolate, I really don't care 1 little bit.


That's it, you are not my traveling buddy, cause you won't share your pickled beets.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I made a few sets of placemats in Tunisian Crochet. They came out really nice - if I do say so myself. Sorry, they were gifts and I didn't think to take a picture. Go for it, Bonnie.


Some day, when I finish all these other projects!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's to be expected, Jane - you are a very wild woman!!
> 
> I hope you're feeling better now. We've been thinking about you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's to be expected, Jane - you are a very will woman!!
> 
> I hope you're feeling better now. We've been thinking about you.


Supposed to be WILD woman. Sorry about that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know if I had the opportunity, if I'd buy it. Hummm ...


We've had it a few times in Alberta and it's very good if slow cooked. I've never seen it here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Have you tried needle tatting? I can do the needle type but with the shuttle, I have nothing but knots.


No, she taught me with the shuttle. I don't remember anything about it now though.

So funny, on my vacation I went to Heritage Park which is a working historical theme park. I spoke to a lady who was telling tourists about the historical house we were in to tour. Except when waiting for 'customers' was tatting with a shuttle! It was great to talk to her and watch her work. Nice memories for me of my grandmother showing me how.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon....I have a surname beginning with B also.


Ah - therefore Wendy Bee. Cute!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH and I love beets -- boiled, roasted or pickled.


Oh i love Beets have not had them pickled though.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I need some help. I've forgotten the name of this waterfall. Begins with a "K" I think? It was about a 30 minute hike and over a bridge to see it up close.
> 
> We got so close that we got soaked by the mist (rain really) that fell on us. The water was roaring over the rock and it was huge!
> 
> We loved it and look at what we saw:


Was this waterfall in Canada or somewhere in the US?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> OMG! This has gotta be 1 of your absolute - VERY BEST yet!


It was so sweet to see the two Japanese men canoe the woman shielded by her umbrella. It made such a sweet photo I thought.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have already eaten. Please stop talking about food. When you talk about food (like cookies) I want some. Last night it was cookies and salmon . I had to have salmon because I could just taste it. I know canned it not like fresh but I HAD to have some. Give a girl a break.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These shrimp were pre-cooked with just the tails left on. I stir fried onion, garlic, mushrooms, broccoli, and zucchini and then added the shrimp. Touched off with a little orange and sesame dressing. We have some leftovers for Thurs night.
> 
> The very best shrimp I've ever had was in Holland, they came from the North Sea and were served in cooked in garlic butter. They were messy though - still in the shell with the heads attached, but so yummy.


That sounds good. I may have to try that. Usually mine are precooked too but without the shell only tail. I use butter, garlic and cajuns seasoning. Cook just long enough to heat. Sometimes if I have white wine I will add that. Best shrimp I have had was in New Orleans and Florida. Never had bad scrimp from Florida.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to funny hubby just bought in some of those ear plug rubber bullets. Kind of nice yellow with red stripes. Must get a gun out and load up never can tell when something may happen and I will have to use them......


You're ready now!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I once had a buffalo burger - think it was in No. Dakota, near Mount Rushmore.


Have you ever tried Elk? Now that is interesting. 
Did you like the burger? I love them. I like stew meat as can put it in crook pot and it is so good. .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I think place mats would be fun to make...are you referring to crochet or knitting? Being as a place mat wouldn't be very big you could make a pattern - draw it out on graph paper - the possibilities are endless - could graph initials - university "logos" lots!


I know - endless possibilities. That's my trouble!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yea! Please tell me how to prepare fresh beets? I've heard fresh beets are the number one good food for us and that I should eat one daily.


Beets are very healthy. Leave the beets in their skin and bring them to a boil and simmer until just soft when poked with a knife. Rinse in cold water and the skin slides off fairly easily. Also really good roasted - shake in olive or canola oil and roast on a cookie sheet until soft. They do take quite a while to cook.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Mom crocheted these hanging towels. Use them every day. She also crocheted over coat hangers - also use them every day.


What are hanging towels, GG?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Know the feeling...Once had over 300 gladioli flowers. My DH got an itchy finger/urge & dug 'em all out & threw 'em away. Broke my heart, but what ya' gonna do? Simply smile & say "Good job honey, it all looks so neat & bare now."


Oh no! Men! My son cut down my wisteria. It came back in the woods later. They just don't care if things are in their way. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I recently bought 2 kitchen towels & I'm thinking they are microfiber in that they didn't absorb well at all. They're almost new. Yesterday I put them in our rag box in the garage to use for dusting, shining up the car, etc. Worthless as far as I'm concerned.


That sounds like microfiber.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Know the feeling...Once had over 300 gladioli flowers. My DH got an itchy finger/urge & dug 'em all out & threw 'em away. Broke my heart, but what ya' gonna do? Simply smile & say *"Good job honey, it all looks so neat & bare now."*


 :XD: then I'd kill him


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bon. Huck/Ingried liked it too; so much so she stole it and was using it as her avatar earlier tonight.
> 
> Thankfully some of my friends and Admin helped put a stop to that.
> 
> Here's another of MY photos showing what beautiful scenery I saw.


What a beautiful place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it though? I want to go back already.
> 
> That's why I keep changing my avatar, it seems daily. I keep seeing a photo I took that would be pretty, until I see the next photo, and the next, and the ....
> 
> I'm probably driving you all crazy with the changes, but I cannot help myself. :roll:


I like it!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it, you are not my traveling buddy, cause you won't share your pickled beets.


All right, all right already. If you're gonna moan, complain & cry like a baby..then I'll share my pickled beets with you...Like I said, no 1 else in my family likes them so I haven't had a sharing problem. Geez Louise, are you a happy camper now? But, do I have to share my chocolate with you on our excursion? I'll have to think hard & long about that! My motto is: "Give me the chocolate & no 1 gets hurt!" Think about that KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Was this waterfall in Canada or somewhere in the US?


GG, where are you? :-D I went on vacation through Canada. Started in Calgary and ended in Vancouver/Vancouver Island.

All the photos I took are in Canada.

The waterfall has a long name, begins with a "K" I think and was on the road north in the National Parks.

I'll remember it or google it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably won't do anything until it gets cooler. Almost 100 the next few days. The humidity is high too so won't try to get dressed up and go out. Last 2 years over 100's so I just cook for him.


It's going to be hot here, too - but not that hot! In the 90's here. Oh that hot with high humidity is awful. I'd stay in the house, too. Happy Anniversary on Thursday. August was a big wedding month. We got married in August, too. 1965. 49 years - one week after yours!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beets are very healthy. Leave the beets in their skin and bring them to a boil and simmer until just soft when poked with a knife. Rinse in cold water and the skin slides off fairly easily. Also really good roasted - shake in olive or canola oil and roast on a cookie sheet until soft. They do take quite a while to cook.


Txs - I'll try that. Will get some at the Farmers' Market.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have memories of my grandfather and nana eating pickled beets in their juice, chilled with black pepper and raw onion.
> 
> I don't even know if I was fed fresh beets growing up. I certainly ate lots of beets at my grandparent's home and love them because of it, (the beets) too!


I like beets in salad, like they have a one of the restaurants here - Provino's.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I like it!


That I keep changing my avatar?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought they are poppies, are they? And, no, CB, I did not steal any seeds or bring them through customs and home.
> 
> ::shaking my head::


Poppies are so pretty - they really stand out. We see them planted in highway medians - single ones, seldom a lot. I'd love to plant some but never have.

Have you, CB? Are they hard to grow?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> All right, all right already. If you're gonna moan, complain & cry like a baby..then I'll share my pickled beets with you...Like I said, no 1 else in my family likes them so I haven't had a sharing problem. Geez Louise, are you a happy camper now? But, do I have to share my chocolate with you on our excursion? I'll have to think hard & long about that! My motto is: "Give me the chocolate & no 1 gets hurt!" Think about that KPG!


You're shut out. When I travel I search for the best onion rings and the best chocolate turtle. I'll even post a picture of proof that I TOOK PHOTOS in the Banff Chocolate Shop. Have you ever done that? NO! You know nothing about chocolate then.

You just don't fit the itinerary. Besides, I've a better offer.

CB will travel with me and steal seeds from all my favorite plants and SHARE them with me.

OH, one more thing .... I don't like camping ... hitch up to Solo for your travel buddy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I need some help. I've forgotten the name of this waterfall. Begins with a "K" I think? It was about a 30 minute hike and over a bridge to see it up close.
> 
> We got so close that we got soaked by the mist (rain really) that fell on us. The water was roaring over the rock and it was huge!
> 
> We loved it and look at what we saw:


It looks like it could be Kicking Horse Falls - does that sound familiar?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> .... your chair sounds like me ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever tried Elk? Now that is interesting.
> Did you like the burger? I love them. I like stew meat as can put it in crook pot and it is so good. .


Yes, liked the buffalo...& yes, had elk at my Aunt's home in Canada. They lived in northern Canada. Uncle worked at a gold mine - Auntie also in the mine office. They lived right on the shore of a lake & we saw elk in the woods directly across the lake from their home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. He asked me what I wanted I think I will ask for my usual trip with one of my friends. We go north to antique in the fall. We started the tradition about 22 years ago. One of the friends has a bad leg so that leaves us the 2 of us. We have a great time together. If you can travel with someone and get along you are great friends. We are great friends. Been thru a lot of hard times together . We get to catch up on our trips.


How nice to have a friend like you to travel with, CB. I'll bet you both have a great time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot show it 'all' since I took so many pics.
> 
> Yet, you must see this one (still Emerald Lake).
> 
> Next up, a fantastic waterfall.


There really aren't words to describe that color and that photo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is nice he takes something out, but do NOT let it be the hoe! :XD:
> 
> .... did I just say that? :shock:


Yes, you did! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I like beets in salad, like they have a one of the restaurants here - Provino's.


Me too - always.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What are hanging towels, GG?


You take a small, kitchen "looking" towel. My Mom cut a wee bit off the top of the towel, then crocheted a "top" more or less up..up..up..decreasing 'till you have a thin bit of crochet. Can then hang on "something" in your kitchen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks like it could be Kicking Horse Falls - does that sound familiar?


Yes, I'll have to look that up and confirm. That waterfall was the one thing I didn't have on our itinerary (I wrote). So, I don't remember its name.

Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you tried needle tatting? I can do the needle type but not with the shuttle, I have nothing but knots.


My mother crocheted some beautiful lace placemats with a tiny crochet hook. Is that needle tatting? I think she was going to make a table cloth, but I'm glad she made the placemats. I never use them for food, though. I use them for decoration - would like to frame one, they're that pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Know the feeling...Once had over 300 gladioli flowers. My DH got an itchy finger/urge & dug 'em all out & threw 'em away. Broke my heart, but what ya' gonna do? Simply smile & say "Good job honey, it all looks so neat & bare now."


I laughed and cried at the same time - neat & bare. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


there was nothing funny about that Bon.

BTW: I read your guess for the Spiral Tunnel to Mr. KPG.

We/he loved it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Poppies are so pretty - they really stand out. We see them planted in highway medians - single ones, seldom a lot. I'd love to plant some but never have.
> 
> Have you, CB? Are they hard to grow?


we were going to the Kansas City market about 20 years ago. We got on the highway and they had planted wildflowers. I thought I was in Heaven. Their were poppies and other plants for as long as you could see on the sides of the roads and the median. We went to Walmart and I got a shovel and started digging. I even got honked at with my bootay in the air while digging some daisies. I still have the daisies but my other flowers didn't make it because the boy that weedeated for us cut them down and they didn't come back. The answer is no I can't grow poppies. I think you have to sow the seed in the fall for them to come up in the spring. I still have some of the seeds. I may have to try to remember to do that this fall. We only have those lace flowers , pink evening primrose and a yellow flower on our highways. It was a treat to see the other colors and beauty on the Mo. highways.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, she taught me with the shuttle. I don't remember anything about it now though.
> 
> So funny, on my vacation I went to Heritage Park which is a working historical theme park. I spoke to a lady who was telling tourists about the historical house we were in to tour. Except when waiting for 'customers' was tatting with a shuttle! It was great to talk to her and watch her work. Nice memories for me of my grandmother showing me how.


It's nice to learn those things, even if you don't use them. You've had the experience.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds good. I may have to try that. Usually mine are precooked too but without the shell only tail. I use butter, garlic and cajuns seasoning. Cook just long enough to heat. Sometimes if I have white wine I will add that. Best shrimp I have had was in New Orleans and Florida. Never had bad scrimp from Florida.


One of my favourite Florida meals was stone crab; it was really good but haven't found it anywhere up here. Did you try it in Florida?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Men! My son cut down my wisteria. It came back in the woods later. They just don't care if things are in their way. :roll:


OK, my DH cut down all my wisteria also. It was growing on my back fence..was breath-takingly beautiful. Did I mention I married a neat freak or as he's better known as "Mr. Clean."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: then I'd kill him


That was my first thought, too. But we're just not as nice as GG.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Guess I will go rip on my socks for a few minutes. I mean knit. Have to go to the store tomorrow before I fry. Thanks WCK for the idea of shrimp. Dh will love that. Y'all sleep tight. Love y'all.&#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> There really aren't words to describe that.


You know, that is what we said our entire trip. We couldn't think of enough adjectives to describe the beauty surrounding us.

Each time we said, "We can't top this," we did!

I expected gorgeous scenery, but not as magnificent as what we sought out and enjoyed.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: then I'd kill him


Would you really so that for me? Hey, that's what friends are for...right? Especially girl friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my favourite Florida meals was stone crab; it was really good but haven't found it anywhere up here. Did you try it in Florida?


We always eat crablegs. My sister likes the stone crab claws. Not enough meat for me. But I have not tried stone crab. We have caught crabs before but didn't like the taste of them. I don't know what kind they were. It was fun catching them with my kids and my Daddy was there too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, girls, I'm trying to buy a new phone. I went to the Verizon store and "learned" about smartphones. Good heavens. Then tonight my son and DIL educated me on the virtues of the Apple iphone. Where are you, Ma Bell!!!!!

I will never understand these things - but I want one!

By the way, my husband and his buddy call women "gals." I know feminists hate that, but I think it's so cute! DH thinks we're all still in our twenties - God bless him!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever tried Elk? Now that is interesting.
> Did you like the burger? I love them. I like stew meat as can put it in crook pot and it is so good. .


When I was a kid, a good family friend loved hunting and often gave our family some of the meat - we had elk, deer, and moose. They were all good, but very lean and dry so needed to be slow cooked and some sort of gravy or sauce. They made very good sausages too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

(This might be a double post. I thought I hit "send" twice. It's late, and I had a busy day. That's my excuse!)

There - deleted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess I will go rip on my socks for a few minutes. I mean knit. Have to go to the store tomorrow before I fry. Thanks WCK for the idea of shrimp. Dh will love that. Y'all sleep tight. Love y'all.♥


Good night - calling it for me too - tonight was fun as lots of the gang all here.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> GG, where are you? :-D I went on vacation through Canada. Started in Calgary and ended in Vancouver/Vancouver Island.
> 
> All the photos I took are in Canada.
> 
> ...


I'm I'm Tennessee. The reason I asked is your waterfall looked a lot like 1 I saw in Oregon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> there was nothing funny about that Bon.
> 
> BTW: I read your guess for the Spiral Tunnel to Mr. KPG.
> 
> We/he loved it!


I'm so glad. Thanks for telling me - that makes me happy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, girls, I'm trying to buy a new phone. I went to the Verizon store and "learned" about smartphones. Good heavens. Then tonight my son and DIL educated me on the virtues of the Apple iphone. Where are you, Ma Bell!!!!!
> 
> I will never understand these things - but I want one!
> 
> By the way, my husband and his buddy call women "gals." I know feminists hate that, but I think it's so cute! DH thinks we're all still in our twenties - God bless him!


I have an Apple iPhone and love it. I think you will too. Easier to learn to use I believe than a "droid." DH has a droid and sometimes problems.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Would you really so that for me? Hey, that's what friends are for...right? Especially girl friends.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks like it could be Kicking Horse Falls - does that sound familiar?


That sounds like CB's video - except the kicking horses didn't fall, the "kickee did!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another unrelated thought from the ADD mind.

Have you ever noticed that when people walk on a track, they almost always walk counterclockwise? Trying to turn back the hands of time?

I have a theory. Water goes down the drain counterclockwise, too. Since we are 90% water, maybe that's why we walk counterclockwise around the track.

I wonder if - in the southern hemisphere - people walk clockwise around the track. Because their water goes down the drain clockwise. I think. Anybody here from Australia? I'd like to know about that.

I love sharing my theories with you "gals!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too - always.


Great - one day we'll have a salad together. Do you have Provino's restaurants in your town?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That I keep changing my avatar?


Yes. They're all so pretty. I like to change mine, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You take a small, kitchen "looking" towel. My Mom cut a wee bit off the top of the towel, then crocheted a "top" more or less up..up..up..decreasing 'till you have a thin bit of crochet. Can then hang on "something" in your kitchen.


Oh - I should have known. They are very useful and look good, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, girls, I'm trying to buy a new phone. I went to the Verizon store and "learned" about smartphones. Good heavens. Then tonight my son and DIL educated me on the virtues of the Apple iphone. Where are you, Ma Bell!!!!!
> 
> I will never understand these things - but I want one!
> 
> By the way, my husband and his buddy call women "gals." I know feminists hate that, but I think it's so cute! DH thinks we're all still in our twenties - God bless him!


You'll become tech savvy and start posting pics off your phone, reading KP on your phone ....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're shut out. When I travel I search for the best onion rings and the best chocolate turtle. I'll even post a picture of proof that I TOOK PHOTOS in the Banff Chocolate Shop. Have you ever done that? NO! You know nothing about chocolate then.
> 
> You just don't fit the itinerary. Besides, I've a better offer.
> 
> ...


Get oughta here....I've had the world's very best chocolate at Maritza's Chocolate Shop in Malmo, Sweden. So there! If you'd been nicer & kinder to me I'd have taken you with me the next time I go to Sweden, but being as you're so selfish you can just travel alone with CB & without me. But let it be known, you're both gonna miss me 'cause I'm the very best kind of traveling companion. Eat your heart out the both of you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> we were going to the Kansas City market about 20 years ago. We got on the highway and they had planted wildflowers. I thought I was in Heaven. Their were poppies and other plants for as long as you could see on the sides of the roads and the median. We went to Walmart and I got a shovel and started digging. I even got honked at with my bootay in the air while digging some daisies. I still have the daisies but my other flowers didn't make it because the boy that weedeated for us cut them down and they didn't come back. The answer is no I can't grow poppies. I think you have to sow the seed in the fall for them to come up in the spring. I still have some of the seeds. I may have to try to remember to do that this fall. We only have those lace flowers , pink evening primrose and a yellow flower on our highways. It was a treat to see the other colors and beauty on the Mo. highways.


Yes - I love traveling in the places that plant flowers along the road. It seems like such a "giving" thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That sounds like CB's video - except the kicking horses didn't fall, the "kickee did!"


as it should be :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, my DH cut down all my wisteria also. It was growing on my back fence..was breath-takingly beautiful. Did I mention I married a neat freak or as he's better known as "Mr. Clean."


I tell my DH he should have been a barber - he loves to prune and does it with great enthusiasm. Too much enthusiasm!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess I will go rip on my socks for a few minutes. I mean knit. Have to go to the store tomorrow before I fry. Thanks WCK for the idea of shrimp. Dh will love that. Y'all sleep tight. Love y'all.♥


Sweet dreams to you, CB. Love you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know, that is what we said our entire trip. We couldn't think of enough adjectives to describe the beauty surrounding us.
> 
> Each time we said, "We can't top this," we did!
> 
> I expected gorgeous scenery, but not as magnificent as what we sought out and enjoyed.


I guess that's why they say a picture is worth a thousand words. Aren't you glad you took them? I know we are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We always eat crablegs. My sister likes the stone crab claws. Not enough meat for me. But I have not tried stone crab. We have caught crabs before but didn't like the taste of them. I don't know what kind they were. It was fun catching them with my kids and my Daddy was there too.


Being from Baltimore, we LOVE crabs! We try tohave them every summer, but we haven't done it yet this year. DS used to have them for the family on his birthday, but he was out of town this year.

We used to catch them in the Bird River, squirt them off, and steam them alive (awful). Spread the newspapers, arrange the crabs in lovely straight lines, sprinkle them with Old Bay - and devour them! Messy and delish. What memories!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Another unrelated thought from the ADD mind.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that when people walk on a track, they almost always walk counterclockwise? Trying to turn back the hands of time?
> 
> ...


I can honestly admit that I've never noticed what direction I (or anyone else) walks in. You are now getting too philosophical for me - do you peel potatoes counterclockwise? :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good night - calling it for me too - tonight was fun as lots of the gang all here.


Good night - it's been fun. Sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have an Apple iPhone and love it. I think you will too. Easier to learn to use I believe than a "droid." DH has a droid and sometimes problems.


Good to know. I was looking at a droid.

The payment plans for these things are so complicated. Tomorrow I'm taking my math guy with me to "interrogate" the Verizon expert.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll become tech savvy and start posting pics off your phone, reading KP on your phone ....


That could happen. I think I"m fused to my computer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Get oughta here....I've had the world's very best chocolate at Maritza's Chocolate Shop in Malmo, Sweden. So there! If you'd been nicer & kinder to me I'd have taken you with me the next time I go to Sweden, but being as you're so selfish you can just travel alone with CB & without me. But let it be known, you're both gonna miss me 'cause I'm the very best kind of traveling companion. Eat your heart out the both of you!


I 'll go with you, GG. I'm sure Lukelucy would go, too - she's always game for a trip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> as it should be :thumbup: :lol:


Yes! Justice is done. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Another unrelated thought from the ADD mind.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that when people walk on a track, they almost always walk counterclockwise? Trying to turn back the hands of time?
> 
> ...


Don't know about your walking the track theory, but when I was in Australia the water did indeed go down the drain the opposite of here in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - I love traveling in the places that plant flowers along the road. It seems like such a "giving" thing.


We have flowers planted along some of our roads here...in Tenn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can honestly admit that I've never noticed what direction I (or anyone else) walks in. You are now getting too philosophical for me - do you peel potatoes counterclockwise? :lol:


Oh - don't even ask! I used to peel potatoes with great joy because I love them. But I have a funny finger - my ring finger likes to lock up or something. It's quite grotesque to feel it like that. It does it when I stir too long or peel. So now, I peel potatoes straight down - smack - into the cutting board because that's the only way I can do it with my funny finger. I can't use my favorite knife for it - have to use the carrot peeler. Goofy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can honestly admit that I've never noticed what direction I (or anyone else) walks in. You are now getting too philosophical for me - do you peel potatoes counterclockwise? :lol:


It's so strange - like we're robots - programmed. Step onto the track and immediately walk counterclockwise. If you go the other way, people think you're crazy! So we go on in lockstep, all in the same direction, never knowing why. Until the end of time.

Enough of my silliness - it's time for tea and Lark Rise. Goodnight, all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Don't know about your walking the track theory, but when I was in Australia the water did indeed go down the drain the opposite of here in the northern hemisphere.


I thought so! Now I just have to find an Aussie and ask about the track. Maybe I'll start it as a topic. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We have flowers planted along some of our roads here...in Tenn.


Oh, yes. I love Tennessee. I love the rock walls around so many yards. Very pretty. Some are so old, too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I 'll go with you, GG. I'm sure Lukelucy would go, too - she's always game for a trip!


OK, you're both on...& let the "others" eat their hearts out when we get back, post our photos, tell our adventure stories. We'll show 'em...so there!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, you're both on...& let the "others" eat their hearts out when we get back, post our photos, tell our adventure stories. We'll show 'em...so there!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes. I love Tennessee. I love the rock walls around so many yards. Very pretty. Some are so old, too.


When my DH & I were in Nashville last week we drove some of the back roads - many large pieces of property - many, MANY acres. Some of the houses are hundreds of years old & many had the rock walls you mentioned. The walls themselves are equally hundreds of years old. Do you know the "proper" name for these walls? Slave rock walls 'cause they were built by the slaves who lived on the land way back then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DH & I were in Nashville last week we drove some of the back roads - many large pieces of property - many, MANY acres. Some of the houses are hundreds of years old & many had the rock walls you mentioned. The walls themselves are equally hundreds of years old. Do you know the "proper" name for these walls? Slave rock walls 'cause they were built by the slaves who lived on the land way back then.


I didn't know that. They give such a sense of history, don't they?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes.
> My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


I love those. Had them at a Ren Faire, but when I looked them up they seem hard to make


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some stores do carry it, but it is more expensive. But find most in the butcher shops and at the farmers Market here, as I know the man who sells it. But do have to go to Butcher shop if I can't get to market.


It is very healthy for you, because of the lower fat content. Can be hard to grill because of that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my word, no way do we think you're bragging by sharing so much of your life - photos - etc. with us. I, for one, look forward to ALL your emails. It's so very thoughtful of you...But...then I've enjoyed immensely your Canadian photos 'cause I've been all those places...my Dad was Canadian & the majority of my relatives still live there, other than my Swedish family.


KPG,

We are not bored. We love it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - Happy Early Anniversary CB. Tell us how you'll celebrate?


Happy Anniversary, CB! A day early...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beets are very healthy. Leave the beets in their skin and bring them to a boil and simmer until just soft when poked with a knife. Rinse in cold water and the skin slides off fairly easily. Also really good roasted - shake in olive or canola oil and roast on a cookie sheet until soft. They do take quite a while to cook.


Beets:

Peel, slice, layer with onion, salt and pepper in a baking dish. Bake with lid on. Yummm..


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I love those. Had them at a Ren Faire, but when I looked them up they seem hard to make


They are hard to make the type I had. My sister made them last Easter for the first time. Good - but a lot of work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> We are not bored. We love it!


OK - good to know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Beets:
> 
> Peel, slice, layer with onion, salt and pepper in a baking dish. Bake with lid on. Yummm..


Txs!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: I looked up the name of the waterfall.

I was wrong about the spelling.

The waterfall was the Takakkaw Falls in Yoho National Park. We followed Route 1 North through the parks. Now I know why I said I think the name starts with a "K."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

look what I just received in my in-box:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> look what I just received in my in-box:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beets:
> 
> Peel, slice, layer with onion, salt and pepper in a baking dish. Bake with lid on. Yummm..


Never tried that - and with onion. Sounds good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> look what I just received in my in-box:


Oh - that's funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Never tried that - and with onion. Sounds good.


It is SO good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Beets:
> 
> Peel, slice, layer with onion, salt and pepper in a baking dish. Bake with lid on. Yummm..


Sounds yummy LL; do you add a little butter or oil?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I looked up the name of the waterfall.
> 
> I was wrong about the spelling.
> 
> The waterfall was the Takakkaw Falls in Yoho National Park. We followed Route 1 North through the parks. Now I know why I said I think the name starts with a "K."


OK, we're talking about the same falls -- that's the official name of the falls but most of us just called them Kicking Horse Falls because they're part of the Kicking Horse River (and it's easier to remember and pronounce).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> look what I just received in my in-box:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


Can't see it. What was it? Can we eat it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Can't see it. What was it? Can we eat it?


You wouldn't want to Bonnie - the melted wicked witch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You wouldn't want to Bonnie - the melted wicked witch!


Oh - I did see that - it was so funny. I copied it and emailed it to friends and family!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another unrelated thought from the ADD mind.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that when people walk on a track, they almost always walk counterclockwise? Trying to turn back the hands of time?
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Anniversary, CB! A day early...


Thanks


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy LL; do you add a little butter or oil?


Woops... Thank you! Yes, layer with butter along with the rest!!!

Soooo sorry!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beets:
> 
> I forgot something...
> 
> Peel, slice, layer with onion, salt and pepper in a baking dish. Bake with lid on. Yummm..


Please layer with butter - too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beets:
> 
> Peel, slice, layer with onion, butter, salt and pepper in a baking dish. Bake with lid on. Yummm..


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning, All! Just returned from dropping off 3 different types of scones and some chocolate bourbon cupcakes with expresso vodka frosting. The blackberry scones turned out beautifully and tasted great. The ham, scallion, and cheese scones looked good but wasn't as tasty as usual. Then I also made bacon ones...they were equally good. The cupcakes won rave reviews from my husband. I cheat on those because I use a cake mix. Now all I can do is wait. She did ask me what hours I would be willing to work. I'll let you know! 

My son is coming for dinner this evening, and, wouldn't you know, I am having drinks with a couple of friends...so I am working on dinner now. 

KPG-- what wonderful pictures! The flowers at Emerald Lake are beautiful! My son is in Prague right now, I will have to attach some pictures of the churches he has visited in the next day or so. I will try to get caught up on posts later today.
Have a wonderful day, Everyone!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I was reading earlier on this thread about boiled eggs. Has anyone ever tasted Scotch Eggs? Basically it`s hard boiled eggs with sausage meat wrapped around them. dipped in beaten eggs and then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried for about 2 minutes.
> My son really loves them, but I don`t make them very often because of the fat content. I may make him some this weekend.


I have been dying to try Scotch Eggs. They sound so delicious. There are no restaurants around here that make them, so I have never tried them. They don't seem to hard to make, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's the way we made the Scotch eggs; baked, not fried.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=scotch+eggs+recipe&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=D42A41E7C13919A6B9EBD42A41E7C13919A6B9EB


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beets are very healthy. Leave the beets in their skin and bring them to a boil and simmer until just soft when poked with a knife. Rinse in cold water and the skin slides off fairly easily. Also really good roasted - shake in olive or canola oil and roast on a cookie sheet until soft. They do take quite a while to cook.


Okay...you all have me curious about beets. Never really liked them pickled. Nor fresh. They taste like dirt to me. Is there a way to get rid of the dirt taste? When I found out that my nephew eats them all the time, I thought there must be something I am missing.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever tried Elk? Now that is interesting.
> Did you like the burger? I love them. I like stew meat as can put it in crook pot and it is so good. .


How about yak? Ever had that? It is pretty good...very lean. I can buy it in a little shop about 3 hours from here. It comes ground, so I make burgers out of it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the way we made the Scotch eggs; baked, not fried.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=scotch+eggs+recipe&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=D42A41E7C13919A6B9EBD42A41E7C13919A6B9EB


Thank you for this!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I give up! Over 150 back pages to read and everytime I look up you've added another page. I'm just going to jump here and make the best of it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We were given some buffalo meat once...buffalo sausage. I sliced and cooked it like sausage and we had it on biscuits that I made. It was quite nice, it tasted like a dry sausage because there wasn`t any fat on it at all.


thanks Wendy. I heard it was quite lean. I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. He asked me what I wanted I think I will ask for my usual trip with one of my friends. We go north to antique in the fall. We started the tradition about 22 years ago. One of the friends has a bad leg so that leaves us the 2 of us. We have a great time together. If you can travel with someone and get along you are great friends. We are great friends. Been thru a lot of hard times together . We get to catch up on our trips.


CB, that trip sounds wonderful. After 22 years, I'd say you two are friends.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the way we made the Scotch eggs; baked, not fried.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=scotch+eggs+recipe&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=D42A41E7C13919A6B9EBD42A41E7C13919A6B9EB


Oohhh, gonna have to try it! Thanks!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're shut out. When I travel I search for the best onion rings and the best chocolate turtle. I'll even post a picture of proof that I TOOK PHOTOS in the Banff Chocolate Shop. Have you ever done that? NO! You know nothing about chocolate then.
> 
> You just don't fit the itinerary. Besides, I've a better offer.
> 
> ...


You'll need quite a bit of bail money for CB. Then again, you might just lose your traveling buddy to the Mounties. Just saying.

GG wil always be welcome. You can also have your very own beet shelf. (Space is limited). We will agree to stay out of each other's chocolate stash. It will be fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Get oughta here....I've had the world's very best chocolate at Maritza's Chocolate Shop in Malmo, Sweden. So there! If you'd been nicer & kinder to me I'd have taken you with me the next time I go to Sweden, but being as you're so selfish you can just travel alone with CB & without me. But let it be known, you're both gonna miss me 'cause I'm the very best kind of traveling companion. Eat your heart out the both of you!


Don't fret GG. KPG will be traveling alone ultimately. She's having CB steal seeds for her. Once caught, CB will prefer to stay with the Mounties, hence KPG's solo travels.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


That is SO exciting. Please tell us ALL about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I give up! Over 150 back pages to read and everytime I look up you've added another page. I'm just going to jump here and make the best of it!


You just tell us about your vacation. We can go from there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, that trip sounds wonderful. After 22 years, I'd say you two are friends.


Yes we are. We don't get to see each other much but always pick up where we left off.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the way we made the Scotch eggs; baked, not fried.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=scotch+eggs+recipe&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=D42A41E7C13919A6B9EBD42A41E7C13919A6B9EB


Thank you Gifty. I like that Australian guy...I watched some more of his videos too :-D I probably won`t bother with the parsley or spices though...don`t think my son would like them.
And talking of my son....hooray he got his loan approved today from his bank, so now he can buy 4 new tires for his truck. Since his tire blew out last week on the highway i`ve been so worried about him driving to work at night. And the best thing is, once he`s paid off his loan he can finally build up a credit rating.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Good morning, All! Just returned from dropping off 3 different types of scones and some chocolate bourbon cupcakes with expresso vodka frosting. The blackberry scones turned out beautifully and tasted great. The ham, scallion, and cheese scones looked good but wasn't as tasty as usual. Then I also made bacon ones...they were equally good. The cupcakes won rave reviews from my husband. I cheat on those because I use a cake mix. Now all I can do is wait. She did ask me what hours I would be willing to work. I'll let you know!
> 
> My son is coming for dinner this evening, and, wouldn't you know, I am having drinks with a couple of friends...so I am working on dinner now.
> 
> ...


I bet you get the job! Now I want scones! Please post some of your pics too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


What a great trip! Take pics so you can share with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You'll need quite a bit of bail money for CB. Then again, you might just lose your traveling buddy to the Mounties. Just saying.
> 
> GG wil always be welcome. You can also have your very own beet shelf. (Space is limited). We will agree to stay out of each other's chocolate stash. It will be fun.


I have never been caught stealing seeds. So I don't have a record. Maybe I am good at it. :XD: But I don't think I would mind getting lost with a Mountie


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good to know. I was looking at a droid.
> 
> The payment plans for these things are so complicated. Tomorrow I'm taking my math guy with me to "interrogate" the Verizon expert.


Bon: I know nothing about Iphones - my DD & SIL took me down to the phone store - walked me through it all - I do have - I guess you'd call it an Iphone (told you I know nothing about them) - I like what I got - can take an occasional photo with it & send on to others - still haven't figured out how to listen to voice mail - hey, my 11 Yr old GS is spending the night with us - he'll teach his old grandmother how to do it - my 7 yr old GD taught me how to do something or other on it - Lordy, can't remember now what it was - oh well - my DH still has an "old fashioned" flip phone - the kids call it his "grandpa" phone - he doesn't even have voice mail on it - says he doesn't want it - if someone calls & he doesn't answer he says they'll call back if it's an important call.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Good morning, All! Just returned from dropping off 3 different types of scones and some chocolate bourbon cupcakes with expresso vodka frosting. The blackberry scones turned out beautifully and tasted great. The ham, scallion, and cheese scones looked good but wasn't as tasty as usual. Then I also made bacon ones...they were equally good. The cupcakes won rave reviews from my husband. I cheat on those because I use a cake mix. Now all I can do is wait. She did ask me what hours I would be willing to work. I'll let you know!
> 
> My son is coming for dinner this evening, and, wouldn't you know, I am having drinks with a couple of friends...so I am working on dinner now.
> 
> ...


I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all turns out to your liking!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know that. They give such a sense of history, don't they?


Yeah Bon, the BIG reason for the rock walls is 'cause the land itself was very rocky - when the land, hundreds of years ago, was cleared for planting - crops - cotton & such - the slaves removed the rocks & built walls with them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

gjz said:


> Okay...you all have me curious about beets. Never really liked them pickled. Nor fresh. They taste like dirt to me. Is there a way to get rid of the dirt taste? When I found out that my nephew eats them all the time, I thought there must be something I am missing.


I really scrub them. If large I will peel them. If very small I leave the skin on.

I love to roast them with turnips, carrots, cloves of garlic, other herbs within reaching distance, sweet potatoes, etc. Toss in oil and roast in over. Sometimes I put the carrots and sweet potatoes in a few minutes later since they do not take as long


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> look what I just received in my in-box:


Took me a few seconds to decipher this one - REALLY funny!!!

Where are her fllying monkies my pretty one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I give up! Over 150 back pages to read and everytime I look up you've added another page. I'm just going to jump here and make the best of it!


I know what you mean - it's so hard to catch up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


Wow - exciting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Gifty. I like that Australian guy...I watched some more of his videos too :-D I probably won`t bother with the parsley or spices though...don`t think my son would like them.
> And talking of my son....hooray he got his loan approved today from his bank, so now he can buy 4 new tires for his truck. Since his tire blew out last week on the highway i`ve been so worried about him driving to work at night. And the best thing is, once he`s paid off his loan he can finally build up a credit rating.
> :thumbup:


Very good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never been caught stealing seeds. So I don't have a record. Maybe I am good at it. :XD: But I don't think I would mind getting lost with a Mountie


 :shock:

:wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: I know nothing about Iphones - my DD & SIL took me down to the phone store - walked me through it all - I do have - I guess you'd call it an Iphone (told you I know nothing about them) - I like what I got - can take an occasional photo with it & send on to others - still haven't figured out how to listen to voice mail - hey, my 11 Yr old GS is spending the night with us - he'll teach his old grandmother how to do it - my 7 yr old GD taught me how to do something or other on it - Lordy, can't remember now what it was - oh well - my DH still has an "old fashioned" flip phone - the kids call it his "grandpa" phone - he doesn't even have voice mail on it - says he doesn't want it - if someone calls & he doesn't answer he says they'll call back if it's an important call.


My DH and I both have flip phones! He couldn't care less about the phone, but now I want a shiny new one!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> Okay...you all have me curious about beets. Never really liked them pickled. Nor fresh. They taste like dirt to me. Is there a way to get rid of the dirt taste? When I found out that my nephew eats them all the time, I thought there must be something I am missing.[/quote
> 
> My DH hates pickled beets - says they're "nasty" - I LUV 'em - so did my Mom....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah Bon, the BIG reason for the rock walls is 'cause the land itself was very rocky - when the land, hundreds of years ago, was cleared for planting - crops - cotton & such - the slaves removed the rocks & built walls with them.


It sure is rocky. I really would love some of those rocks in my yard.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, that trip sounds wonderful. After 22 years, I'd say you two are friends.


One of my dear girlfriends has gone through many health issues this year with her daughter - surgeries - girlfriend also heallth issues - she & I are definitely taking our "Thelma & Louise" trip together next year .....but......with a happy ending. A cousin of mine is getting married next year in B.C. & my GF & I may very well drive there together - visit with my family. My DH & his best friend take trips together frequently - did Route 66 one year. GF & I have been best friends 45 years.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


Wow! Good for you - just think when you return you can tell us all about your trip!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Oohhh, gonna have to try it! Thanks!


You're welcome. I think I'll try it again soon too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You'll need quite a bit of bail money for CB. Then again, you might just lose your traveling buddy to the Mounties. Just saying.
> 
> GG wil always be welcome. You can also have your very own beet shelf. (Space is limited). We will agree to stay out of each other's chocolate stash. It will be fun.


OK Solo - you're on - let "them" eat their hearts out - oh by the way - I can carry "stuff" in my bra if need be - I'm quite handy that way - learned this from my dear ole' mother who was well endowed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You'll need quite a bit of bail money for CB. Then again, you might just lose your traveling buddy to the Mounties. Just saying.
> 
> GG wil always be welcome. You can also have your very own beet shelf. (Space is limited). We will agree to stay out of each other's chocolate stash. It will be fun.


Ooh, I forgot about that; CB getting into it and all. I'll just pack more $ to bail her out and move on.

Good Luck with that GG sharing; I doubt she will.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


Nice! I planned a trip there a couple of years ago, and just before 'pushing the button' the volcano blew, so we went to the Bahamas instead.

You'll have a great time - lucky you. Take lots of pics and come back and share them with your adventures.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't fret GG. KPG will be traveling alone ultimately. She's having CB steal seeds for her. Once caught, CB will prefer to stay with the Mounties, hence KPG's solo travels.


Me thinks you got that right!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I give up! Over 150 back pages to read and everytime I look up you've added another page. I'm just going to jump here and make the best of it!


Uh, there are no quitters by the core posters on this thread, so get reading...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't fret GG. KPG will be traveling alone ultimately. She's having CB steal seeds for her. Once caught, CB will prefer to stay with the Mounties, hence KPG's solo travels.


 :roll: what is with you Solo? Don't you know you're confusing Yarnie with CB? CB likes plants and flowers, Yarnie likes eggs and Royal Mounties. You and GG like ice cream and chocolate. I like EVERYTHING. Geez, do I have to do _all_ the thinking around here? :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That is SO exciting. Please tell us ALL about it.


OK, LL, you're on. I just bought some nice beets from the Farmers' Market. I cannot wait to try them. I'm going to add onions, butter, coarse salt, black pepper, garlic and a pinch of sugar and cumin.

DH already told me over the phone he won't try them. Perhaps he'll not eat tonight! 

BTW: A young girl was next to me and her Mom at the Farmers' Market. The mother told the daughter to grab some beets. The girl looked around the booth and said, "What are beets?" "Are they food?" I smiled and pointed to the basket containing the bunches of beets, as I had just grabbed a bunch myself, and told her these are beets. Wonder what kids could learn if they didn't have texting and electronics glued to their hands?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sure is rocky. I really would love some of those rocks in my yard.


Ya' never know Bon - some of those old rocks may be available - possibly in the Nashville area - hum? Wonder if you could Google old rocks-Nashville - hey, it's a thought - never know what you're gonna find for sale on the internet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Gifty. I like that Australian guy...I watched some more of his videos too :-D I probably won`t bother with the parsley or spices though...don`t think my son would like them.
> And talking of my son....hooray he got his loan approved today from his bank, so now he can buy 4 new tires for his truck. Since his tire blew out last week on the highway i`ve been so worried about him driving to work at night. And the best thing is, once he`s paid off his loan he can finally build up a credit rating.
> :thumbup:


Good news WBee. Things have a way of working out if we're patient. Try the Scotch Baked Eggs, probably a wee bit less fattening but still tasted good to me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never been caught stealing seeds. So I don't have a record. Maybe I am good at it. :XD: But I don't think I would mind getting lost with a Mountie


... there goes my traveling buddy again ....

Anyone else up for a trip, anyone?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I really scrub them. If large I will peel them. If very small I leave the skin on.
> 
> I love to roast them with turnips, carrots, cloves of garlic, other herbs within reaching distance, sweet potatoes, etc. Toss in oil and roast in over. Sometimes I put the carrots and sweet potatoes in a few minutes later since they do not take as long


sounds delish - after a brief search, I learned not to wash them as the moisture steams then when I want to roast/bake them. I'm trying them right now ... bye!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ooh, I forgot about that; CB getting into it and all. I just pack more $ to bail her out and move on.
> 
> Good Luck with that GG sharing; I doubt she will.


Well, looks like you're never gonna know if I share or not - but I do share with good friends - but again - looks as though you're never gonna know what a generous sharer I am. Too bad for you - eat your heart out & you will when ya' start missin' me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Took me a few seconds to decipher this one - REALLY funny!!!
> 
> Where are her fllying monkies my pretty one?


wasn't it funny? :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH and I both have flip phones! He couldn't care less about the phone, but now I want a shiny new one!!


When you get a phone, be sure to get a protective case (covers the back of the phone (not the screen side) and raises the edges so you put the phone screen down. The cover will protect in some cases if you drop it. Also, it is good to have a film or skin place directly onto the screen to prevent the glass from fingerprints/scratches/spills, etc.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, LL, you're on. I just bought some nice beets from the Farmers' Market. I cannot wait to try them. I'm going to add onions, butter, coarse salt, black pepper, garlic and a pinch of sugar and cumin.
> 
> DH already told me over the phone he won't try them. Perhaps he'll not eat tonight!
> 
> BTW: A young girl was next to me and her Mom at the Farmers' Market. The mother told the daughter to grab some beets. The girl looked around the booth and said, "What are beets?" "Are they food?" I smiled and pointed to the basket containing the bunches of beets, as I had just grabbed a bunch myself, and told her these are beets. Wonder what kids could learn if they didn't have texting and electronics glued to their hands?


Let me know how they come out. Right about kids...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://youngcons.com/what-mitt-romney-just-said-about-the-obama-administration-will-bum-you-out-big-time/ We all tried to tell them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What a disgrace!http://libertyunyielding.com/2014/08/20/isis-beheads-us-journalist-uk-prime-minister-interrupts-holiday-obama-resumes-holiday/#TfkEbvCreZe54JSq.01


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' never know Bon - some of those old rocks may be available - possibly in the Nashville area - hum? Wonder if you could Google old rocks-Nashville - hey, it's a thought - never know what you're gonna find for sale on the internet.


Good idea. Except for the shipping! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When you get a phone, be sure to get a protective case (covers the back of the phone (not the screen side) and raises the edges so you put the phone screen down. The cover will protect in some cases if you drop it. Also, it is good to have a film or skin place directly onto the screen to prevent the glass from fingerprints/scratches/spills, etc.


Good idea. Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GG - I'll google "rocks for sale." Sounds like a line from Monty Python.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a disgrace!http://libertyunyielding.com/2014/08/20/isis-beheads-us-journalist-uk-prime-minister-interrupts-holiday-obama-resumes-holiday/#TfkEbvCreZe54JSq.01


I have been upset over such a thing all day. He died a terrible death. If you see the picture, it is just a little knife. That is terrible, terrible, terrible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let me know how they come out. Right about kids...


I am an official beetaholic! I peeled them dry, sliced and halved and placed in a glass dish. Added two small sliced onions, a drizzling of olive oil, 4 pats of butter, minced garlic, sea salt, black pepper, a dash of sugar and a sprinkling of Bay Seasoning (out of Cumin). I baked at 375 for 30 minutes.

They were so delicious I had three servings! Can't wait to have the leftovers.

Thanks for the incentive (WCK and LTL too)!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am an official beetaholic! I peeled them dry, sliced and halved and placed in a glass dish. Added two small sliced onions, a drizzling of olive oil, 4 pats of butter, minced garlic, sea salt, black pepper, a dash of sugar and a sprinkling of Bay Seasoning (out of Cumin). I baked at 375 for 30 minutes.
> 
> They were so delicious I had three servings! Can't wait to have the leftovers.
> 
> Thanks for the incentive (WCK and LTL too)!


I'll try your recipe. Cumin or Bay???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll try your recipe. Cumin or Bay???


I wanted to use Cumin but didn't have any so used BS instead.

I mixed everything in the dish, cooked for 20 mins, stirred again, and cooked 10-12 mins more. The entire cooking time I covered the glass dish with foil. I read not to touch the beets with water as the moisture keeps them from baking.

So good - but it was YOUR recipe modified to my tastes. :-D

(I used jarred minced garlic (lots of it - maybe 2 tblsps) as I also was out of fresh garlic.

I have two nice beets left - I'll try another recipe and learn to cook the greens too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been upset over such a thing all day. He died a terrible death. If you see the picture, it is just a little knife. That is terrible, terrible, terrible.


Hateful and despicable. I didn't watch the video - don't even want to know. I feel like I should watch out of respect for him, so I don't spare myself the horror of watching when he suffered so terribly. But then I think I shouldn't watch his dying moment at such a slow and terrible death. That's what these monstrous murderers want. These killers are not human.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea. Except for the shipping! :lol:


Yes, there is the shipping. But, if you wanted a substantial amount of rocks, it wouldn't be that long a drive to pick them up if they were fairly close by & Nashville wouldn't be too far a drive from GA.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good news WBee. Things have a way of working out if we're patient. Try the Scotch Baked Eggs, probably a wee bit less fattening but still tasted good to me!


I`m definitely going to try them baked next time. At least it will keep my deep fat fryer clean. The Australian cook won me over when he said that baking them makes the Scotch Eggs crustier.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://youngcons.com/what-mitt-romney-just-said-about-the-obama-administration-will-bum-you-out-big-time/ We all tried to tell them!


Mitt Romney was at the Tamarak crafts centre in Beckley not far from here. I would have liked to have gone, but was busy with my knitting lol
If I had the chance to talk to him I would have said to him that if he had trashed obama in the debates the same way he had trashed the other Republican candidates then he might have been sitting in the Oval office right now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wanted to use Cumin but didn't have any so used BS instead.
> 
> I mixed everything in the dish, cooked for 20 mins, stirred again, and cooked 10-12 mins more. The entire cooking time I covered the glass dish with foil. I read not to touch the beets with water as the moisture keeps them from baking.
> 
> ...


I love to cook!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hateful and despicable. I didn't watch the video - don't even want to know. I feel like I should watch out of respect for him, so I don't spare myself the horror of watching when he suffered so terribly. But then I think I shouldn't watch his dying moment at such a slow and terrible death. That's what these monstrous murderers want. These killers are not human.


I could not watch because it would haunt me forever. Change my life and I do not need that...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Okay...you all have me curious about beets. Never really liked them pickled. Nor fresh. They taste like dirt to me. Is there a way to get rid of the dirt taste? When I found out that my nephew eats them all the time, I thought there must be something I am missing.


I just wash them before cooking or roasting. Maybe your taste buds just don't like beets -- mine just don't like parsnips, even though other people love them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Guess what? Just found out I am going to Reykjavik, Iceland next week! I don't travel much, so this should be fun!


That's so exciting GJZ; I know a few people who have been and seen a few of their photos - looks like a beautiful country. Hope to hear all about your trip and see some photos.

ps - Alafoss Lopi yarn comes from Iceland


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Gifty. I like that Australian guy...I watched some more of his videos too :-D I probably won`t bother with the parsley or spices though...don`t think my son would like them.
> And talking of my son....hooray he got his loan approved today from his bank, so now he can buy 4 new tires for his truck. Since his tire blew out last week on the highway i`ve been so worried about him driving to work at night. And the best thing is, once he`s paid off his loan he can finally build up a credit rating.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Good news Wendy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I could not watch because it would haunt me forever. Change my life and I do not need that...


That was my feeling, too - just too terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just wash them before cooking or roasting. Maybe your taste buds just don't like beets -- mine just don't like parsnips, even though other people love them.


Mine don't like peanut butter, although they love peanuts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am an official beetaholic! I peeled them dry, sliced and halved and placed in a glass dish. Added two small sliced onions, a drizzling of olive oil, 4 pats of butter, minced garlic, sea salt, black pepper, a dash of sugar and a sprinkling of Bay Seasoning (out of Cumin). I baked at 375 for 30 minutes.
> 
> They were so delicious I had three servings! Can't wait to have the leftovers.
> 
> Thanks for the incentive (WCK and LTL too)!


 :thumbup: Good to have another beet eater! Did Mr KPG decide to sample when he sniffed that wonderful aroma and saw how much you enjoyed them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wanted to use Cumin but didn't have any so used BS instead.
> 
> I mixed everything in the dish, cooked for 20 mins, stirred again, and cooked 10-12 mins more. The entire cooking time I covered the glass dish with foil. I read not to touch the beets with water as the moisture keeps them from baking.
> 
> ...


You could make borscht when the cold winter weather arrives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hateful and despicable. I didn't watch the video - don't even want to know. I feel like I should watch out of respect for him, so I don't spare myself the horror of watching when he suffered so terribly. But then I think I shouldn't watch his dying moment at such a slow and terrible death. That's what these monstrous murderers want. These killers are not human.


I didn't see the video either and don't want to look for it. My imagination alone is bad enough, I don't think I could stand to watch it. I heard his family are asking people not to watch it to deprive ISIS of the glory it's looking for.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't see the video either and don't want to look for it. My imagination alone is bad enough, I don't think I could stand to watch it. I heard his family are asking people not to watch it to deprive ISIS of the glory it's looking for.


Yes, that's what I meant - that's what the killers want.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re right on the money solo. Al Sharptongue and Jessie Jackass are agitators. It wouldn`t surprise me if they got the invitation to go to Ferguson from obama the Agitator-in-Chief himself.


Oh, girl, your wording is perfect! Al Sharptongue & Jessie Jackass!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I may try them one day, but for some reason it just does not sound right.
> Your grunions sound like our smelt, small little fish and we have what is called a smelt run in spring in Lake Michigain.You have to net them as they are small and fast. My Great Aunt Jack use to fry them up and they were so so good. We also would have a smelt fry at the American legion post in the small town I lived in. All you could eat for a dollar with potatoes and veg and rolls. Yum they were so so good.


Yarnie, my mom made pickled eggs by putting hard boiled eggs into a jar that had hot pickled sausages (that were all eaten so jar was empty). Leave them in the refrigerator for about 3 days then they take on the pickle juice and are yummy! Try it or just use sweet pickle juice jar.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably won't do anything until it gets cooler. Almost 100 the next few days. The humidity is high too so won't try to get dressed up and go out. Last 2 years over 100's so I just cook for him.


Happy anniversary dear friend!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good, then we can go together when I go back you'll join me. :-D


Wow, your pictures are beautiful--makes me want to travel to that area!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> look what I just received in my in-box:


Oh, dear, you are finding the best pictures!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> look what I just received in my in-box:


Oh, dear, you are finding the best pictures!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, ladies, I don't have time to read as only on 270, but friend sent this so thought you would enjoy:

KFC has the Hillary Special.

For $19.99 you get

2 wrinkled butt biscuits,
1 large tub of mashed potato face,
2 small breasts,
2 large thighs,
1 boneless back
2 pickled chicken feet

Eat in or carry out if you dare!

Goodnight!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, girl, your wording is perfect! Al Sharptongue & Jessie Jackass!


Wendy has a way with words!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Mitt Romney was at the Tamarak crafts centre in Beckley not far from here. I would have liked to have gone, but was busy with my knitting lol
> If I had the chance to talk to him I would have said to him that if he had trashed obama in the debates the same way he had trashed the other Republican candidates then he might have been sitting in the Oval office right now.


Mitt was in Jonesboro , Ar today. He is backing Asa Hutchinson http://www.arkansasmatters.com/story/d/story/mitt-romney-endorses-asa-hutchinson/27596/4Va7a8YFOEygpMoWpaVdbQ


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy anniversary dear friend!


Thank you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The Ice Cream Bandits Workout .....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We planted a new willow tree about 3 years ago and now see white foamy stuff on the trunk. Checked it out and it's called "slime flux" - which sounds like a perfect description. It's a bacteria in the tree that causes gases to build up and force fermented sap to the surface. Has anyone else ever had this on one of their trees?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Anniversary to the Country Bumpkins!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to the Happy Couple...CB and her DH!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Did anyone watch Bill O'Reilly last night? He came home from vacation because his outrage over Al Sharpton and other things. Fox replayed the entire segment this morning. I don't think I have ever seen him so mad. The entire show is worth watching, especially Bob Beckel and Carvel go after Bill.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Ice Cream Bandits Workout .....


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did anyone watch Bill O'Reilly last night? He came home from vacation because his outrage over Al Sharpton and other things. Fox replayed the entire segment this morning. I don't think I have ever seen him so mad. The entire show is worth watching, especially Bob Beckel and Carvel go after Bill.


Shoot I missed it. I was out watering. Hate I missed it. Maybe they will show some of it today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy Anniversary to the Happy Couple...CB and her DH!


Thank you that is so sweet. We have spent much time at the beach.XX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary to the Country Bumpkins!


Happy Anniversary, CB!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We planted a new willow tree about 3 years ago and now see white foamy stuff on the trunk. Checked it out and it's called "slime flux" - which sounds like a perfect description. It's a bacteria in the tree that causes gases to build up and force fermented sap to the surface. Has anyone else ever had this on one of their trees?


I have seen something like that one pine trees but a different color. Will it kill the tree?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary to the Country Bumpkins!


Thanks WCK! Cute. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Anniversary, CB!!


Thanks LL! XX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL! XX♥


♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2014/08/20/6-times-black-poll


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did anyone watch Bill O'Reilly last night? He came home from vacation because his outrage over Al Sharpton and other things. Fox replayed the entire segment this morning. I don't think I have ever seen him so mad. The entire show is worth watching, especially Bob Beckel and Carvel go after Bill.


I hope they show it again. I missed the Beckel/Carvel rampage, but I heard Bill. He's very upset, as we all are. He bent over backwards to give obama the benefit of every doubt, but that's over now. And it should be.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to CB and hubby! I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Ice Cream Bandits Workout .....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2014/08/20/6-times-black-poll


The media feeds the problem. I think those protests would have stopped if it hadn't been for the media - every day a new invitation to the "protest party." Maybe I'm wrong, but that's how it seems to me.

The media stirs up emotions in all of us. But maybe it's just that the news is so disturbing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

To CB: Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://weaselzippers.us/197184-pic-of-the-day-obama-fist-bumps-on-the-golf-course-after-condemning-the-beheading-of-james-foley/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Anniversary to CB and hubby! I hope you have a lovely day.


Thanks Bon! XX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://weaselzippers.us/197184-pic-of-the-day-obama-fist-bumps-on-the-golf-course-after-condemning-the-beheading-of-james-foley/


Sickening. He is The Creep of the Year. He doesn't care about anything but himself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To CB: Love you!


So true! Thanks!XX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true! Thanks!XX♥


Give your DH a hug from us. You get one too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Give your DH a hug from us. You get one too.


I will . Thanks. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mitt was in Jonesboro , Ar today. He is backing Asa Hutchinson http://www.arkansasmatters.com/story/d/story/mitt-romney-endorses-asa-hutchinson/27596/4Va7a8YFOEygpMoWpaVdbQ


I'm still upset that Mitt never became our President. I knew he would have been extraordinary and was the right man at the right time for leading our Country. Look at where the USA is now under the bozo we have.

I fear that the USA is so far gone, it may be impossible to recover. I also have said before, and still believe, we may never again have a Conservative or Republican again in the WH when you consider the ignorance of the American people and the corruption now seeded in elections. The USA has never seen such money raising (corruption) as under Obama. Hilary is no better and biting at the bit to lead next.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://weaselzippers.us/197184-pic-of-the-day-obama-fist-bumps-on-the-golf-course-after-condemning-the-beheading-of-james-foley/


I honestly don't understand the callousness of obama. It's incomprehensible to me. I've never known anyone like this. Thank goodness for that.

Even if this is his own personal way of handling stress, you just have to do better when you're leading the country. You can't run from the problems; you have to face them and solve them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I honestly don't understand the callousness of obama. It's incomprehensible to me. I've never known anyone like this. Thank goodness for that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We planted a new willow tree about 3 years ago and now see white foamy stuff on the trunk. Checked it out and it's called "slime flux" - which sounds like a perfect description. It's a bacteria in the tree that causes gases to build up and force fermented sap to the surface. Has anyone else ever had this on one of their trees?


Oh, WCK, I hope there is hope for your Willow tree? I believe I've seen such before, but don't know how to assist the tree. Could an arborist or on-line search help?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still upset that Mitt never became our President. I knew he would have been extraordinary and was the right man at the right time for leading our Country. Look at where the USA is now under the bozo we have.
> 
> I fear that the USA is so far gone, it may be impossible to recover. I also have said before, and still believe, we may never again have a Conservative or Republican again in the WH when you consider the ignorance of the American people and the corruption now seeded in elections. The USA has never seen such money raising (corruption) as under Obama. Hilary is no better and biting at the bit to lead next.


I still remember the shock of the election. I was sitting where I am right now, at my computer, speechless. There wasn't a word spoken in my house for half the day. We were in shock.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I still remember the shock of the election. I was sitting where I am right now, at my computer, speechless. There wasn't a word spoken in my house for half the day. We were in shock.


Lots of people regret voting for him now. I will cheer when he is gone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did anyone watch Bill O'Reilly last night? He came home from vacation because his outrage over Al Sharpton and other things. Fox replayed the entire segment this morning. I don't think I have ever seen him so mad. The entire show is worth watching, especially Bob Beckel and Carvel go after Bill.


Yes! I noticed the same, LTL. Bill's jaw was set, you knew what he believed, and he pulled no punches over Sharpton.

Of course, he was spot on. He thinks highly of himself, but most of the time, I agree with him. It is interesting to me how much power he has to affect outcomes. He takes on the cause and gets results.

I believe he has been very fair and balanced to not take sides.

However, now he is so angry at our lack of a President and the way things are going in the USA, especially for the black community, even he said what he thinks last night. He was right!

I love how a #1 journalist and TV Pundit knows enough to return from _his_ vacation and has the power to effect a change, when our sitting President couldn't be bothered and doesn't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We planted a new willow tree about 3 years ago and now see white foamy stuff on the trunk. Checked it out and it's called "slime flux" - which sounds like a perfect description. It's a bacteria in the tree that causes gases to build up and force fermented sap to the surface. Has anyone else ever had this on one of their trees?


Uh-oh - that's an unhappy surprise. I'd google for more info.

I have a beloved sugar maple tree. I noticed the trunk is almost all black now. It's some kind of fungus - doesn't hurt the tree and some people like it. I don't like it much, but I'm leaving it alone. I love the tree - it is thriving - has gotten huge, and I can touch the leaves from my deck. I don't want to disturb it.

i used google to find out about it - maybe you can, too, WCK. I'd love to know what you find out, if you get a chance to post it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lots of people regret voting for him now. I will cheer when he is gone.


So will I.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope they show it again. I missed the Beckel/Carvel rampage, but I heard Bill. He's very upset, as we all are. He bent over backwards to give obama the benefit of every doubt, but that's over now. And it should be.


 :thumbup: Even a beheading of an American, doesn't put a kink in Obama's scheduled celeb golf game or give him any reason to do his job and lead our country.

Like I said but no one else in the Media will, think about the Muslim connection.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! I noticed the same, LTL. Bill's jaw was set, you knew what he believed, and he pulled no punches over Sharpton.
> 
> Of course, he was spot on. He thinks highly of himself, but most of the time, I agree with him. It is interesting to me how much power he has to affect outcomes. He takes on the cause and gets results.
> 
> ...


Exactly right, KPG.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Even a beheading of an American, doesn't put a kink in Obama's scheduled celeb golf game or give him any reason to do his job and lead our country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I still remember the shock of the election. I was sitting where I am right now, at my computer, speechless. There wasn't a word spoken in my house for half the day. We were in shock.


The election was corrupt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TheFiveFNC/photos/a.444707232212482.119124.309127989103741/91770127824


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TheFiveFNC/photos/a.444707232212482.119124.309127989103741/91770127824


The link is no good. Try again and I'll post the image.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So will I.


Me too. I am counting the days off. Hate to wish my life away but I am looking forward to 2016!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I am counting the days off. Hate to wish my life away but I am looking forward to 2016!


Let's plan a party!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TheFiveFNC/photos/a.444707232212482.119124.309127989103741/917701278246406/?type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Obama needs to go full throttle and use our might to kill every single one of the ISIS militants until they no longer exist.

That is the only solution and HIS JOB! Yet, he won't do it and the entire WORLD will suffer.

Obama couldn't give a darn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let's plan a party!


Great idea LL!

great :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great idea LL!
> 
> Let's do this! Where?
> 
> great :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama needs to go full throttle and use our might to kill every single one of the ISIS militants until they no longer exist.
> 
> That is the only solution and HIS JOB!


We don't have a president. Only a movie star. All he does is read a speech no action. He likes recess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TheFiveFNC/photos/a.444707232212482.119124.309127989103741/917701278246406/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't have a president. Only a movie star. All he does is read a speech no action. He likes recess.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning Everyone! 
Just stopping by quick--Happy Anniversary, CB! Many more years for you and your hubby! 

I am off to help a friend drop her youngest off at college! Should be a fun dat, albeit, a little bittersweet for my friend. 

Have a blessed day! Keep having fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The path of the righteous is like the first gleam of dawn, shining ever brighter till the full light of day, Proverbs4:18.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, my mom made pickled eggs by putting hard boiled eggs into a jar that had hot pickled sausages (that were all eaten so jar was empty). Leave them in the refrigerator for about 3 days then they take on the pickle juice and are yummy! Try it or just use sweet pickle juice jar.


I "pickle" small-baby-size carrots...leave them whole....drop 'em in the juice in a glass jar that had held sliced jalapeños - my DH especially likes anything pickled like that - with hot, jalapeño like juices....but in no way does he like my pickled beets....Go figure!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We planted a new willow tree about 3 years ago and now see white foamy stuff on the trunk. Checked it out and it's called "slime flux" - which sounds like a perfect description. It's a bacteria in the tree that causes gases to build up and force fermented sap to the surface. Has anyone else ever had this on one of their trees?


Nope, never had that problem - probably 'cause my DH cut down both of our beautiful, large, tall willow trees 'cause he said they were "messy/nasty" - hum....He has a tendency to cut stuff down...had 11 River birch trees...yep, he cut them down...again....they were messy. What ya' gonna do with a guy like that? Oh, I know, love him like crazy....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We planted a new willow tree about 3 years ago and now see white foamy stuff on the trunk. Checked it out and it's called "slime flux" - which sounds like a perfect description. It's a bacteria in the tree that causes gases to build up and force fermented sap to the surface. Has anyone else ever had this on one of their trees?


If you have a university nearby, you might call the Agricultural Dept., they're usually happy to answer questions like this.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I am counting the days off. Hate to wish my life away but I am looking forward to 2016!


I'm so looking forward to January 20, 2017 - Inauguration Day. We Reps. can only hope for the best! Keep the thought!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm so looking forward to January 20, 2017 - Inauguration Day. We Reps. can only hope for the best! Keep the thought!


Let's have a party!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will . Thanks. :-D


Happy Anniversary to you
Happy Anniversary to you
Happy Anniversary CB & Mr. CB
Happy Anniversary to you


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama needs to go full throttle and use our might to kill every single one of the ISIS militants until they no longer exist.
> 
> That is the only solution and HIS JOB! Yet, he won't do it and the entire WORLD will suffer.
> 
> Obama couldn't give a darn.


Oh if we only had another Roosevelt & Truman. They were surely the LEADERS of our country then - the ones we needed the most. Excuse me, but those men back then had a set of "you know what." Guess they just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let's have a party!


OK by me...I'll be the 1st 1 to volunteer - help organize our festivities.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh if we only had another Roosevelt & Truman. They were surely the LEADERS of our country then - the ones we needed the most. Excuse me, but those men back then had a set of "you know what." Guess they just don't make 'em like they used to.


I agree GG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What could Obama do?

http://video.foxnews.com/v/3740871544001/obama-being-forceful-enough-in-messaging-to-isis/#sp=show-clips

http://video.foxnews.com/v/3739983082001/beheading-of-american-journalist-by-isis-a-game-changer/#sp=show-clips


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you ALL for info on repairing my wallpaper, also info on crochet hooks. I'll let you know the outcome of both projects. Happy Anniversary CB, I am going to make blueberry muffins today in honor of you and your husband.
I hope to talk later, carpet cleaners will arrive shortly, and tomorrow I need to go to work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

gjz said:


> Good morning Everyone!
> Just stopping by quick--Happy Anniversary, CB! Many more years for you and your hubby!
> 
> I am off to help a friend drop her youngest off at college! Should be a fun dat, albeit, a little bittersweet for my friend.
> ...


Welcome back gjz, we missed you. I hope you get good news about the bakery job. Your baking sounds delish. Isn't your son in another country honing his Chef skills?
Let us know how he is doing, also it sounds like great kitchen skills run in the family. Have a fun day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The election was corrupt.


I think it was, too. Many examples were brought out - but nothing was done. We have a lot of do-nothing KNOW-nothings in our govt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I am counting the days off. Hate to wish my life away but I am looking forward to 2016!


Good idea. Maybe I'll make a chart and start marking the days.?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let's plan a party!


Let's plan a public party - dancing in the streets!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Good morning Everyone!
> Just stopping by quick--Happy Anniversary, CB! Many more years for you and your hubby!
> 
> I am off to help a friend drop her youngest off at college! Should be a fun dat, albeit, a little bittersweet for my friend.
> ...


How exciting! Have fun. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The path of the righteous is like the first gleam of dawn, shining ever brighter till the full light of day, Proverbs4:18.


I love that, CB. I'll admit, I haven't seen it before. 

I'm printing it to keep by my computer.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What could Obama do?
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3740871544001/obama-being-forceful-enough-in-messaging-to-isis/#sp=show-clips
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3739983082001/beheading-of-american-journalist-by-isis-a-game-changer/#sp=show-clips


No words can describe the horrifying end to Foleys life, nor the vision the parents will live with the rest of their days.

And Obama went back to the golf course.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Nope, never had that problem - probably 'cause my DH cut down both of our beautiful, large, tall willow trees 'cause he said they were "messy/nasty" - hum....He has a tendency to cut stuff down...had 11 River birch trees...yep, he cut them down...again....they were messy. What ya' gonna do with a guy like that? Oh, I know, love him like crazy....


My husband thought they were messy, too. I loved our huge weeping willow by the creek. So did the kids. It died of old age.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh if we only had another Roosevelt & Truman. They were surely the LEADERS of our country then - the ones we needed the most. Excuse me, but those men back then had a set of "you know what." Guess they just don't make 'em like they used to.


No, they don't.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning is posted a funny about Hillary, but cannot find it today--wonder what happened? Was it taken off or did I miss it?

Going to hospital to volunteer so chat later. Hugs, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen something like that one pine trees but a different color. Will it kill the tree?


I hope it won't hurt the tree too much. Info said it can weaken a tree but ours is in a small area and hopefully won't spread.

I was checking it out yesterday and there's quite a bit of info on "slime flux" (such a descriptive name for it!). It happens most often in trees that are fast growing, which is why we picked this type to replace the huge old willow that fell over a few years ago.

Drought is also a factor and we've had an unusually hot summer and have watering restrictions. We've been hand watering the newer trees and have started giving this one extra water and keeping the foam hosed off.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK by me...I'll be the 1st 1 to volunteer - help organize our festivities.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's plan a public party - dancing in the streets!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh - that's an unhappy surprise. I'd google for more info.
> 
> I have a beloved sugar maple tree. I noticed the trunk is almost all black now. It's some kind of fungus - doesn't hurt the tree and some people like it. I don't like it much, but I'm leaving it alone. I love the tree - it is thriving - has gotten huge, and I can touch the leaves from my deck. I don't want to disturb it.
> 
> i used google to find out about it - maybe you can, too, WCK. I'd love to know what you find out, if you get a chance to post it.


I'm with you Bonnie - if it's not hurting the tree, I'd leave it alone too. I love the big maple trees. We also planted maples (not sugar though) about 5 years ago and most of them are doing ok. We had to put wire cages around them so the deer didn't eat them down.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> No words can describe the horrifying end to Foleys life, nor the vision the parents will live with the rest of their days.
> 
> And Obama went back to the golf course.


The PM of Great Britain (Cameron) has returned to work over this issue. But our "fearless" leader - where is he???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Good morning Everyone!
> Just stopping by quick--Happy Anniversary, CB! Many more years for you and your hubby!
> 
> I am off to help a friend drop her youngest off at college! Should be a fun dat, albeit, a little bittersweet for my friend.
> ...


Enjoy your day with your friend. She'll appreciate a good hug after leaving her daughter at school.

Hope you hear good news from the bakery today. Have you started getting ready for your trip to Iceland?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The path of the righteous is like the first gleam of dawn, shining ever brighter till the full light of day, Proverbs4:18.


Thanks CB, a good message to start off each day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What could Obama do?
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3740871544001/obama-being-forceful-enough-in-messaging-to-isis/#sp=show-clips
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3739983082001/beheading-of-american-journalist-by-isis-a-game-changer/#sp=show-clips


The points about western fighters in Syria and Iraq (and Afghanistan too) have been brought up often in Canada. So far this year there have been 2 known Canadians that have been killed fighting with the terrorists in Syria.

Over the past several years there have been several groups of radicalized Muslims and converts that have been investigated and charged. A few years ago, a group had planned to behead our Prime Minister. Because they were young and caught before actually committing violent acts, some libs came out saying they should have minimal penalties - that they probably would never have gone beyond planning. The growing number of radicals and converts joining the terrorist groups shows how naive that thinking was.

It also seems that quite a few of these radicals were converts from non-Muslim backgrounds. Why are these violent, radical thoughts gaining such a foothold with disaffected youth? Why are so many Muslim conversions in prisons? How can Christians do more to recognize and reach these lost souls and show them a loving and forgiving God before they're lost to the radicals?

Then there are the babies that grow to teens and adults with these radical beliefs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK:

I forget to say, Mr. KPG wouldn't try the beets.

He said, "I don't want to see them, try them, smell them or eat them." Don't even get them near me.

I told him he cannot stick his nose up to them w/out at least trying them; he wouldn't have anything to do with them.

Cracked me up! My parents wouldn't have let him leave the dinner table unless he at least tried them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK:
> 
> I forget to say, Mr. KPG wouldn't try the beets.
> 
> ...


 :lol: A beet bigot!! It's a good thing he has so many other redeeming qualities!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The points about western fighters in Syria and Iraq (and Afghanistan too) have been brought up often in Canada. So far this year there have been 2 known Canadians that have been killed fighting with the terrorists in Syria.
> 
> Over the past several years there have been several groups of radicalized Muslims and converts that have been investigated and charged. A few years ago, a group had planned to behead our Prime Minister. Because they were young and caught before actually committing violent acts, some libs came out saying they should have minimal penalties - that they probably would never have gone beyond planning. The growing number of radicals and converts joining the terrorist groups shows how naive that thinking was.
> 
> ...


All good questions WCK. I so wish I could sit down and discuss them with you and others. The end times draw ever more near.

My heart cries out for our world. It is only going to get worse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: A beet bigot!! It's a good thing he has so many other redeeming qualities!


Name one. :XD:

I'm a beetaholic and he's a beetbigot!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning is posted a funny about Hillary, but cannot find it today--wonder what happened? Was it taken off or did I miss it?
> 
> Going to hospital to volunteer so chat later. Hugs, Janie


Hi Jane - it's here on pg 177.

Hugs, KPG.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Name one. :XD:
> 
> I'm a beetaholic and he's a beetbigot!


1. He loves you!
2. He laughed at my joke!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> 1. He loves you!
> 2. He laughed at my joke!


Oh, alright, but I told him to do both of those things!

That's one redeeming quality, I guess, he listens to me. :-D

Gotta get to work. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope it won't hurt the tree too much. Info said it can weaken a tree but ours is in a small area and hopefully won't spread.
> 
> I was checking it out yesterday and there's quite a bit of info on "slime flux" (such a descriptive name for it!). It happens most often in trees that are fast growing, which is why we picked this type to replace the huge old willow that fell over a few years ago.
> 
> Drought is also a factor and we've had an unusually hot summer and have watering restrictions. We've been hand watering the newer trees and have started giving this one extra water and keeping the foam hosed off.


Will the bacteria just die on its own, or do you have to treat it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Any suggestions?


Let's go to D.C. - have a parade!

I remember when Reagan won - everyone was so happy. He made improvements in a hurry, too. I think Romney would do that - but I don't know how we could ask his family to go through all that again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you Bonnie - if it's not hurting the tree, I'd leave it alone too. I love the big maple trees. We also planted maples (not sugar though) about 5 years ago and most of them are doing ok. We had to put wire cages around them so the deer didn't eat them down.


The deer can be a challenge. We seldom have any in the neighborhood. When we do, it's a treat.

My mother was a great proponent of "benign neglect," as she called it. In the garden. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The points about western fighters in Syria and Iraq (and Afghanistan too) have been brought up often in Canada. So far this year there have been 2 known Canadians that have been killed fighting with the terrorists in Syria.
> 
> Over the past several years there have been several groups of radicalized Muslims and converts that have been investigated and charged. A few years ago, a group had planned to behead our Prime Minister. Because they were young and caught before actually committing violent acts, some libs came out saying they should have minimal penalties - that they probably would never have gone beyond planning. The growing number of radicals and converts joining the terrorist groups shows how naive that thinking was.
> 
> ...


Excellent points. There are a lot of aimless, hopeless teenagers in the world - very sad - and it's getting worse. They are targets for indoctrination.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: A beet bigot!! It's a good thing he has so many other redeeming qualities!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Name one. :XD:
> 
> I'm a beetaholic and he's a beetbigot!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let's have a party!


OK by me - we've mentioned previously having a get-together for we KPers here in Tennessee - let's seriously think about having it here - this is such a beautiful state-area---REALLY nice & wouldn't Tenn be kind-of centrally located to lots of the US?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK by me...I'll be the 1st 1 to volunteer - help organize our festivities.


Oh --- & Tennessee is the "Volunteer" state. Did ya' know why? During the American Revolutionary War an appeal - a call-up was made for our men to volunteer in the American Army & more men volunteered from Tennessee than any other region/area. Thus, we're the "Volunteers" - our University of Tennessee school - athletics - are The Volunteers - our school colors are Orange & White. During Football season you see many, many car-window orange & white flags flying - a visitor from out-of-state was here & saw the orange & white car flags & thought to himself "They sure do have a lot of funeral processions here!" - Ya' know how some funeral car processioins have those window flags. True story 'cause the guy told me so. Our slogan is: "Nothing sucks like a big orange!"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Happy Anniversary to you
> Happy Anniversary to you
> Happy Anniversary CB & Mr. CB
> Happy Anniversary to you


Thank you so much!XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you ALL for info on repairing my wallpaper, also info on crochet hooks. I'll let you know the outcome of both projects. Happy Anniversary CB, I am going to make blueberry muffins today in honor of you and your husband.
> I hope to talk later, carpet cleaners will arrive shortly, and tomorrow I need to go to work.


Thank you . Blueberry muffin sounds great!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Bumpy. May you have many more wonderful years together &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

Love you bumpy &#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK by me - we've mentioned previously having a get-together for we KPers here in Tennessee - let's seriously think about having it here - this is such a beautiful state-area---REALLY nice & wouldn't Tenn be kind-of centrally located to lots of the US?


Boy, Tennessee sure works for me! It's right in my back yard. Or front yard. I can even spend the night at my daughter's.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The PM of Great Britain (Cameron) has returned to work over this issue. But our "fearless" leader - where is he???


I'm thinkin' our fearless US leader is out on the golf course lookin' for a set of balls - you can interpret this any which way your little ole' pea pickin' heart desires.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh --- & Tennessee is the "Volunteer" state. Did ya' know why? During the American Revolutionary War an appeal - a call-up was made for our men to volunteer in the American Army & more men volunteered from Tennessee than any other region/area. Thus, we're the "Volunteers" - our University of Tennessee school - athletics - are The Volunteers - our school colors are Orange & White. During Football season you see many, many car-window orange & white flags flying - a visitor from out-of-state was here & saw the orange & white car flags & thought to himself "They sure do have a lot of funeral processions here!" - Ya' know how some funeral car processioins have those window flags. True story 'cause the guy told me so. Our slogan is: "Nothing sucks like a big orange!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm thinkin' our fearless US leader is out on the golf course lookin' for a set of balls - you can interpret this any which way your little ole' pea pickin' heart desires.


I choose to interpret it in the way in which it was intended - the correct way!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's go to D.C. - have a parade!
> 
> I remember when Reagan won - everyone was so happy. He made improvements in a hurry, too. I think Romney would do that - but I don't know how we could ask his family to go through all that again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope it won't hurt the tree too much. Info said it can weaken a tree but ours is in a small area and hopefully won't spread.
> 
> I was checking it out yesterday and there's quite a bit of info on "slime flux" (such a descriptive name for it!). It happens most often in trees that are fast growing, which is why we picked this type to replace the huge old willow that fell over a few years ago.
> 
> Drought is also a factor and we've had an unusually hot summer and have watering restrictions. We've been hand watering the newer trees and have started giving this one extra water and keeping the foam hosed off.


I lost a weeping willow about 30years ago. It was from the drought. It was about 4 years old. You will have to deep water the tree . Now that you mention it they do need lots of water. I lost my wild Pussy Willow two years ago when we had a drought. Do you think if you gave it a spray with the hose on the leaves that will help? I know you have to be careful with the water but if you do that too maybe the tree will like it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Name one. :XD:
> 
> I'm a beetaholic and he's a beetbigot!


Well they do say opposites attract!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK by me - we've mentioned previously having a get-together for we KPers here in Tennessee - let's seriously think about having it here - this is such a beautiful state-area---REALLY nice & wouldn't Tenn be kind-of centrally located to lots of the US?


I'll be happy to go to Tenn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/809750242418440/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are. We don't get to see each other much but always pick up where we left off.


I also have a friend like that, not seeing each other often but picking up where we left off. It's great.

Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never been caught stealing seeds. So I don't have a record. Maybe I am good at it. :XD: But I don't think I would mind getting lost with a Mountie


You were never caught because there was no reason to be caught. Mounties are a good reason.    :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Excellent points. There are a lot of aimless, hopeless teenagers in the world - very sad - and it's getting worse. They are targets for indoctrination.


Perhaps this mindset harkens back to WWII - the Japanese Kamikaze pilots. They were all very young men - got 'em when they were young guys - indoctrinated 'em - told 'em the Americans & our allies were "devils" - the Japanese commited suicide rather than being captured - believed they'd go directly to their "heaven". Reminds me of a joke - oh what the heck - will tell ya' here: You're on a Japanese aircraft carrier during WWII - the ship captain lines the Kamikaze pilots up on the flight deck to give 'em a pep talk - in essence tells 'em they'll fly off the carrier - do they have any questions? No questions from the pilots. Captain tells them they'll drop bombs on American ships - into the smokestacks - bombs will go "BOOM!" - ships will go "BOOM!"
- everything go "BOOM!" Any questions? - You will go "BOOM! BOOM!" Any questions? A little Kamikaze pilot way in the rear of the carrier wearing his leather helmet & his white silk neck scarf raises his hand & asks: "Ah so, honorable Commander, are you out of your f---ing mind?!"


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The PM of Great Britain (Cameron) has returned to work over this issue. But our "fearless" leader - where is he???


David Cameron this morning returned to his family holiday in Cornwall  less than 24 hours after flying back to London for emergency talks over the brutal killing.

The Prime Minister insisted he would continue to monitor the developing crisis in Iraq, but his decision to leave Downing Street will spark controversy. Mr Camerons Cornish break is his third holiday this year  and his fifteenth since moving into Downing Street in May 2010

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2730336/Find-British-butcher-mask-Jihadi-filmed-beheading-American-journalist-identified-John-Londoner-gang-UK-extremists-known-The-Beatles.html#ixzz3B31y8ydL 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, Tennessee sure works for me! It's right in my back yard. Or front yard. I can even spend the night at my daughter's.


Great Bon: You're just a couple of hundred miles from here - hey, we all have 2-1/2 years to plan our get-together - plenty of time to scheme & dream.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :roll: what is with you Solo? Don't you know you're confusing Yarnie with CB? CB likes plants and flowers, Yarnie likes eggs and Royal Mounties. You and GG like ice cream and chocolate. I like EVERYTHING. Geez, do I have to do _all_ the thinking around here? :lol:


Somebody needs to keep it all straight and we nominated you. :-D CB has admitted she, too, likes the Mounties. I do so hope GG doesn't hide the ice cream in her bra. Oh my, that will never work. Note to self: get a separate freezer for the ice cream in the camper.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brutal....but oh so true
Those fist bumps on the golf course mere minutes after 0 spoke made me so furious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Yarnie. I do hope this is the most recent D&P. I just wanted to let you know that I received a PM from you. Did you want a reply or was it sent in error? Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Message deleted.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Brutal....but oh so true
> Those fist bumps on the golf course mere minutes after 0 spoke made me so furious.


I'm struggling to believe this of you WeeBee! Are you for real?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I lost a weeping willow about 30years ago. It was from the drought. It was about 4 years old. You will have to deep water the tree . Now that you mention it they do need lots of water. I lost my wild Pussy Willow two years ago when we had a drought. Do you think if you gave it a spray with the hose on the leaves that will help? I know you have to be careful with the water but if you do that too maybe the tree will like it.


We've been lucky with the little creek in back. Everything grows happily along the creek. There must be high ground water, too, because everything grew even during drought when the creek was dry (for about two years). That must be the deep water?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still upset that Mitt never became our President. I knew he would have been extraordinary and was the right man at the right time for leading our Country. Look at where the USA is now under the bozo we have.
> 
> I fear that the USA is so far gone, it may be impossible to recover. I also have said before, and still believe, we may never again have a Conservative or Republican again in the WH when you consider the ignorance of the American people and the corruption now seeded in elections. The USA has never seen such money raising (corruption) as under Obama. Hilary is no better and biting at the bit to lead next.


She might be biting at the bit, but she has had quite a hard few months lately. Can she ever speak and then think. :XD: :XD: I'm not feeling the overwhelming Hillary love coming from the Democrats either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I honestly don't understand the callousness of obama. It's incomprehensible to me. I've never known anyone like this. Thank goodness for that.
> 
> Even if this is his own personal way of handling stress, you just have to do better when you're leading the country. You can't run from the problems; you have to face them and solve them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm struggling to believe this of you WeeBee! Are you for real?


Yes I am. 
The truth is brutal, and the pic shows it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Somebody needs to keep it all straight and we nominated you. :-D CB has admitted she, too, likes the Mounties. I do so hope GG doesn't hide the ice cream in her bra. Oh my, that will never work. Note to self: get a separate freezer for the ice cream in the camper.


Nope, no ice cream in my bra or inside any other article of clothing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Even a beheading of an American, doesn't put a kink in Obama's scheduled celeb golf game or give him any reason to do his job and lead our country.
> 
> Like I said but no one else in the Media will, think about the Muslim connection.


Even the British PM returned from his vacation because of the beheading. The executioner is believed to have an English accent. There must be more to that as their PM cut his vacation short - their intelligence community might know the identity of the executioner. Our President, on the other hand, came back to DC, then resumed his vacation after he heard the news.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yes I am.
> The truth is brutal, and the pic shows it.


The pic is just a cartoon. Your use of it to prove a banal point is truly horrible.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Even the British PM returned from his vacation because of the beheading. The executioner is believed to have an English accent. There must be more to that as their PM cut his vacation short - their intelligence community might know the identity of the executioner. Our President, on the other hand, came back to DC, then resumed his vacation after he heard the news.


Lukelucy wrote:
The PM of Great Britain (Cameron) has returned to work over this issue. But our "fearless" leader - where is he???

David Cameron this morning returned to his family holiday in Cornwall  less than 24 hours after flying back to London for emergency talks over the brutal killing.

The Prime Minister insisted he would continue to monitor the developing crisis in Iraq, but his decision to leave Downing Street will spark controversy. Mr Camerons Cornish break is his third holiday this year  and his fifteenth since moving into Downing Street in May 2010

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2730336/Find-British-butcher-mask-Jihadi-filmed-b... 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

*Get your facts straight*


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The NY Daily News front cover today. Says it all doesn`t it


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm thinkin' our fearless US leader is out on the golf course lookin' for a set of balls - you can interpret this any which way your little ole' pea pickin' heart desires.


he'll never find them


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll be happy to go to Tenn.


I'll have to get on our meet there. I'll need to work with GG - pray for me. :-D I hope she'll share info about her state since she isn't too keen on sharing her chocolate!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The NY Daily News front cover today. Says it all doesn`t it


What do you want him to do Wendy? Tell the world what you think the leaders of the world (lets not be biased here) should be doing.

Try being adult about this instead of using propaganda BS for a change. I dare you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly right, KPG.


He has a 'history' with Al. They went at it about a year ago.

Can't wait for tonight


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> he'll never find them


They`re in Michelles purse....along with his spine


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> She might be biting at the bit, but she has had quite a hard few months lately. Can she ever speak and then think. :XD: :XD: I'm not feeling the overwhelming Hillary love coming from the Democrats either.


Me either. Hil has a lot to answer for, and I don't see her as a shoe in with the DNC. She's already made a lot of mistakes, the last one, nearly fatal, of taking on 0.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yes I am.
> The truth is brutal, and the pic shows it.


ignore the troll, WBee. The Libs just want someone's attention because no one cares what they think.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> They`re in Michelles purse....along with his spine


I thought so...

Unable or unwilling to treat the subject re one of your own citizen's vile and undignified death with any sort of objectivity or maturity. Shame on you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Even the British PM returned from his vacation because of the beheading. The executioner is believed to have an English accent. There must be more to that as their PM cut his vacation short - their intelligence community might know the identity of the executioner. Our President, on the other hand, came back to DC, then resumed his vacation after he heard the news.


Actually, re our President, it's worse. 0 had already scheduled and planned to come back that day weeks ago, before the beheading even took place. Therefore, 0 didn't come back to address ISIS or anything that happened recently in the ME or to James Foley but to do only what he had originally planned. That is why 0 returned immediately to his vacation, as also scheduled, without doing his job. Nothing new.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ignore the troll, WBee. The Libs just want someone's attention because no one cares what they think.


Well, well, coming from you 'poor me, I get attacked and they call me names.' Aren't you the hypocrite AGAIN?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The NY Daily News front cover today. Says it all doesn`t it


Yep - perfectly true.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> He has a 'history' with Al. They went at it about a year ago.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight


I know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> They`re in Michelles purse....along with his spine


 :-D .... actually, .... never mind ....


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BTW watch who you're sending your PMs to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey gang; ignore the LWNs who have a new game about PMs. Another of their stupid games of deception that never happened. 

Ignore the hate and stupidity.

I would love to see their pictures from their summer outing in MN that never happened though. :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey gang; ignore the LWNs who have a new game about PMs. Another of their stupid games of deception that never happened.
> 
> Ignore the hate and stupidity.
> 
> I would love to see their pictures from their summer outing in MN that never happened though. :XD:


...and I'm sure the 'gang' are hanging on every word oh lady of the sycophants!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> What do you want him to do Wendy? Tell the world what you think the leaders of the world (lets not be biased here) should be doing.
> 
> Try being adult about this instead of using propaganda BS for a change. I dare you.


I didn`t expect him to yuck it up 8 minutes later on the golf course. I didn`t think even he was that uncaring. 
I hope you didn`t hurt yourself climbing on that high horse of yours. It`s quite a long way down.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The NY Daily News front cover today. Says it all doesn`t it


Disgusting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ignore the troll, WBee. The Libs just want someone's attention because no one cares what they think.


Duly noted Gifty. 
Will be gone for a while.... weather is looking bad. I can hear thunder in the distance, so will have to bring in my laundry from outside.
What a summer washout we`ve had....literally!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all on here sure you know what I mean .

Stum Forvurret Idiot Tispe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Duly noted Gifty.
> Will be gone for a while.... weather is looking bad. I can hear thunder in the distance, so will have to bring in my laundry from outside.
> What a summer washout we`ve had....literally!


oh, man, you're getting hit again ... be safe and well


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> To all on here sure you know what I mean .
> 
> Stum Forvurret Idiot Tispe.


So funny Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> He has a 'history' with Al. They went at it about a year ago.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight


I heard that Al Sharpton is giving the eulogy at Michael Brown's funeral on Monday. That ought to be something else.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, re our President, it's worse. 0 had already scheduled and planned to come back that day weeks ago, before the beheading even took place. Therefore, 0 didn't come back to address ISIS or anything that happened recently in the ME or to James Foley but do do only what he had originally planned. That is why 0 returned immediately to his vacation, as also scheduled, without doing his job. Nothing new.


I'm sure Obama came back to meet with Holder before Holder left for Ferguson. It would have saved the taxpayers a lot of money if Holder went to MA before heading out for MO. Just saying'.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> ...and I'm sure the 'gang' are hanging on every word oh lady of the sycophants!


I'm sure they are too. All their bellyaching, whining and complaining aside, they just can't leave her alone. It's the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey gang; ignore the LWNs who have a new game about PMs. Another of their stupid games of deception that never happened.
> 
> Ignore the hate and stupidity.
> 
> I would love to see their pictures from their summer outing in MN that never happened though. :XD:


I'll second that, KPG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all on here sure you know what I mean .
> 
> Stum Forvurret Idiot Tispe.


Right, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm sure Obama came back to meet with Holder before Holder left for Ferguson. It would have saved the taxpayers a lot of money if Holder went to MA before heading out for MO. Just saying'.


Or a phone call?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Or a phone call?


Or even Skype.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another example of how human life is devalued by a growing number of people. Some see babies as commodities, pick and choose what you want, throw it away if it doesn't meet your criteria. Not long ago a Calgary fertility clinic was widely criticized for refusing to create a designer baby for a client.

He said it was immoral not to abort a fetus with down syndrome -

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/08/21/richard-dawkins-sparks-outrage-with-claim-that-its-immoral-to-not-abort-fetus-with-down-syndrome/

One more step along the path of human judging who is worthy of life. I wonder how many others he thinks would be immoral to allow to live.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Watching Gen. Dempsey and Sec of Def. I think someone is drugging the whole administration. I guess obama told them to look relaxed, stay cool.

Where is the determination? Where is the gusto? Where is the American spirit? OMG - it's not there.

Is this merely an intellectual exercise? "We have to look and see." "We can't____"
"We can't____" "We have to wait..."

Very disappointing. 

Def Sec said ISIL is as sophisticated a terrorist org. as the U.S. has ever seen.
Great.
Questioner asked, "Are we at war with them?"
Def Sec answered, "we can't say that - that would be a policy decision. 

How about this:
ISIL is as sophisticated a terroist org. as the U. S. has ever seen, and as God is my witness, we will NOT let them continue this savagery on the human race. We WILL find them and put an end to this! We start today!

Come on, boys. Where are your cojones? 
Lackluster.
The word lobotomized comes to mind. (Do I go too far?)

Total fail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute new avatar Solo


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey gang; ignore the LWNs who have a new game about PMs. Another of their stupid games of deception that never happened.
> 
> Ignore the hate and stupidity.
> 
> I would love to see their pictures from their summer outing in MN that never happened though. :XD:


They have such small, petty minds ,,,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:
 

> To all on here sure you know what I mean .
> 
> Stum Forvurret Idiot Tispe.


Know exactly what you mean Yarnie.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to get on our meet there. I'll need to work with GG - pray for me. :-D I hope she'll share info about her state since she isn't too keen on sharing her chocolate!


OK - OK - already - give me a break KPG - if it'll make you happy --- well --- I'll share my chocolate & other good stuff with you - you sent me cookies & coasters - so guess I've gotta prove to all y'all KPers I'm as big a person as you are. Just give me a head's up so I can stock up on the good stuff. Will gladly share Tennessee info with any of you 'cause I love this state so much. It's the best.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Another example of how human life is devalued by a growing number of people...
> 
> One more step along the path of human judging who is worthy of life. I wonder how many others he thinks would be immoral to allow to live.


Interesting...

And all the while, one of your 'gang' is devaluing the life of James Foley, an American Citizen, by gratuitously berating the President...

Oh my!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Interesting...
> 
> And all the while, one of your 'gang' is devaluing the life of James Foley, an American Citizen, by gratuitously berating the President...
> 
> Oh my!


ooh wombatty is back again. It must be so lonely sitting on the KP court judging others while making herself so perfect.
Be careful you don`t break your arm patting yourself on the back. 
And that is the last time I address you batty. You are nobody, nothing to me.
Spew your hatred all you like I won`t reply


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Al Sharpton is giving the eulogy at Michael Brown's funeral on Monday. That ought to be something else.


He is such a disgusting person. All he cares is about himself. He lied about a rape for weeks. He picks and chooses what to "protest" and only when it benefits him. What is sad is that he calls so many unjustified situations as racists is that when a true racists action is done, it is minimized because he is always calling 'wolf'.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> ooh wombatty is back again. It must be so lonely sitting on the KP court judging others while making herself so perfect.
> Be careful you don`t break your arm patting yourself on the back.
> And that is the last time I address you batty. You are nobody, nothing to me.
> Spew your hatred all you like I won`t reply


Hatred you say? It's not hatred, it's about exemplifying your pettiness and banality.

Your above response is so very typical of the mentality on this thread - you have nothing substantive to respond with so you stoop to childish cattiness and snark.

Oh well, not everyone has sophistication of mind I suppose.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone here have an answer to random PM's?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> He is such a disgusting person. All he cares is about himself. He lied about a rape for weeks. He picks and chooses what to "protest" and only when it benefits him. What is sad is that he calls so many unjustified situations as racists is that when a true racists action is done, it is minimized because he is always calling 'wolf'.


Agreed to all of the above LTL. There`s nothing he likes better than a protest march.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does this mean you need a copy of the PM I received? As I understand it, that is a no-no. Yarnie should be able to give it to you if she wishes.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey gang; ignore the LWNs who have a new game about PMs. Another of their stupid games of deception that never happened.
> 
> Ignore the hate and stupidity.
> 
> I would love to see their pictures from their summer outing in MN that never happened though. :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hatred you say? It's not hatred, it's about exemplifying your pettiness and banality.
> 
> Your above response is so very typical of the mentality on this thread - you have nothing substantive to respond with so you stoop to childish cattiness and snark.
> 
> Oh well, not everyone has sophistication of mind I suppose.


Wombat, You spent a few months on this thread after you endured hatred, pettiness, cattiness and snark from others. They let you have it day in and day out. Now you speak of sophistication of mind. That's truely ironic and bold.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

goodnite D&P. Need to rise early.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> goodnite D&P. Need to rise early.


G`night Gali...sweet dreams


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK:
> 
> I forget to say, Mr. KPG wouldn't try the beets.
> 
> ...


 :lol: He doesn't know what a treat he is missing. My dh won't touch them either. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: A beet bigot!! It's a good thing he has so many other redeeming qualities!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Wombat, You spent a few months on this thread after you endured hatred, pettiness, cattiness and snark from others. They let you have it day in and day out. Now you speak of sophistication of mind. That's truely ironic and bold.


gali, have you read my initial question to Wendy? I was sincerely surprised. But, as you have or will no doubt see, the pettiness and cattiness didn't come from me.

Bold. I like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's go to D.C. - have a parade!
> 
> I remember when Reagan won - everyone was so happy. He made improvements in a hurry, too. I think Romney would do that - but I don't know how we could ask his family to go through all that again.


Now that is a good idea. Last time I was in D.C the Beach Boys had been there. What a mess there was from the concert. By the time we got out of the Smithsonian the mess was gone. We will have a parade but clean up our mess. Can't wait. I have some flag earrings I can wear. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Bumpy. May you have many more wonderful years together ♥♥♥
> 
> Love you bumpy ♥


Thank you that is what we are praying for.XX♥ Love you too WB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, Tennessee sure works for me! It's right in my back yard. Or front yard. I can even spend the night at my daughter's.


 :thumbup: Is it my twin? Maybe we can dress alike.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Agreed to all of the above LTL. There`s nothing he likes better than a protest march.


I was shocked at how he was fomenting unrest and division. I'd seen him on talk shows, but I had no idea he was interested in causing so much trouble. Very bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I also have a friend like that, not seeing each other often but picking up where we left off. It's great.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. CB.


Feeling like Christmas with all the nice blessings. XX ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> goodnite D&P. Need to rise early.


Good night, Gali. That was a short visit today. Sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that is a good idea. Last time I was in D.C the Beach Boys had been there. What a mess there was from the concert. By the time we got out of the Smithsonian the mess was gone. We will have a parade but clean up our mess. Can't wait. I have some flag earrings I can wear. :XD:


I have flag earrings, too.

The Tea Party rallies left no mess at all in D.C. We'll do like at - follow the example of our elders! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Is it my twin? Maybe we can dress alike.


Yes - you two must meet!

I'll have to tell her we're all spending the night at her house! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Even the British PM returned from his vacation because of the beheading. The executioner is believed to have an English accent. There must be more to that as their PM cut his vacation short - their intelligence community might know the identity of the executioner. Our President, on the other hand, came back to DC, then resumed his vacation after he heard the news.


Don't you know everyone is laughing at the US? It is a disgrace. You could tell he could care less .All he could do is run back to have fun.He is not a leader!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The NY Daily News front cover today. Says it all doesn`t it


Heart breaking . o doesn't even care.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB - tell us about your new avatar!!?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They`re in Michelles purse....along with his spine


 :roll: :wink: :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gifty... you have a PM. A real one, not a made up one like some seem to be obsessed by.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - tell us about your new avatar!!?


Yes what bon said....please tell us bumpy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Heart breaking . o doesn't even care.


He's a strange bird, all right. I don't understand him at all. It could be he's in so far over his head that he's just trying to escape it all. But he can't do that. Unless he resigns. I think he's losing weight - if that's possible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Al Sharpton is giving the eulogy at Michael Brown's funeral on Monday. That ought to be something else.


What a trouble maker and opportunist. It will not end well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a trouble maker and opportunist. It will not end well.


No - it certainly will not end well for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another example of how human life is devalued by a growing number of people. Some see babies as commodities, pick and choose what you want, throw it away if it doesn't meet your criteria. Not long ago a Calgary fertility clinic was widely criticized for refusing to create a designer baby for a client.
> 
> He said it was immoral not to abort a fetus with down syndrome -
> 
> ...


That is where abortion is headed. Did I tell you that a missionary couple from China came to church this past Sunday. They were talking about freedom we have here in US is not in China. 
A woman can only have 1 child. After that she has to go to have a ultra sound every month just to make sure she is not pregnant. If she is she had to abort. No choice. So sad the millions that have been murdered by laws.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Watching Gen. Dempsey and Sec of Def. I think someone is drugging the whole administration. I guess obama told them to look relaxed, stay cool.
> 
> Where is the determination? Where is the gusto? Where is the American spirit? OMG - it's not there.
> 
> ...


No you didn't go to far. I feel like we are living in the Twlight Zone. But we know that we are welcoming in the days of Noah.Matthew 24:37-41

37And as were the days of Noah, so shall be the coming of the Son of man. 38For as in those days which were before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day that Noah entered into the ark, 39and they knew not until the flood came, and took them all away; so shall be the coming of the Son of man. 40Then shall two men be in the field; one is taken, and one is left: 41two women shall be grinding at the mill; one is taken, and one is left.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They have such small, petty minds ,,,


Hohoho hahahaha. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is were abortion is headed. Did I tell you that a missionary couple from China came to church this past Sunday. They were talking about freedom we have here in US is not in China.
> A woman can only have 1 child. After that she has to go to have a ultra sound every month just to make sure she is not pregnant. If she is she had to abort. No choice. So sad the millions that have been murdered by laws.


That`s so tragic bumpy. What if the first time Chinese Mother had twins? It doesn`t bare thinking about


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> goodnite D&P. Need to rise early.


Night Gali.XX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you didn't go to far. I feel like we are living in the Twlight Zone. But we know that we are welcoming in the days of Noah.Matthew 24:37-41
> 
> 37And as were the days of Noah, so shall be the coming of the Son of man. 38For as in those days which were before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day that Noah entered into the ark, 39and they knew not until the flood came, and took them all away; so shall be the coming of the Son of man. 40Then shall two men be in the field; one is taken, and one is left: 41two women shall be grinding at the mill; one is taken, and one is left.


Fearsome times ahead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes what bon said....please tell us bumpy.


Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have flag earrings, too.
> 
> The Tea Party rallies left no mess at all in D.C. We'll do like at - follow the example of our elders! :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.

My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect. 

I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB I love your picture. You look so young and sweet. Hope you Anniv was a special day for both of you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> ooh wombatty is back again. It must be so lonely sitting on the KP court judging others while making herself so perfect.
> Be careful you don`t break your arm patting yourself on the back.
> And that is the last time I address you batty. You are nobody, nothing to me.
> Spew your hatred all you like I won`t reply


Wendy, Ronnie's friend is here with a little help to deal with that pesky little noise maker buzzing in the background.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: He doesn't know what a treat he is missing. My dh won't touch them either. :shock:


 :lol: another beet bigot! That's an interesting avatar CB, who is on the bikes?

Did you and DH get your shrimp dinner today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy, Ronnie's friend is here with a little help to deal with that pesky little noise maker buzzing in the background.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another example of how human life is devalued by a growing number of people. Some see babies as commodities, pick and choose what you want, throw it away if it doesn't meet your criteria. Not long ago a Calgary fertility clinic was widely criticized for refusing to create a designer baby for a client.
> 
> He said it was immoral not to abort a fetus with down syndrome -
> 
> ...


I have never read such a inhuman treatment that this man thinks. I wonder how many days he will have before his mind is clouded over with nothing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - you two must meet!
> 
> I'll have to tell her we're all spending the night at her house! :lol: :lol:


Yay! Can't wait. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s so tragic bumpy. What if the first time Chinese Mother had twins? It doesn`t bare thinking about


I didn't think about that. I can't either. Too sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.
> 
> My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect.
> 
> I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


That is so wonderful you have all of those things. It is okay to cry. You have reason to. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: another beet bigot! That's an interesting avatar CB, who is on the bikes?
> 
> Did you and DH get your shrimp dinner today?


Me. 
Yes I made him shrimp and steak. I made his favorite french bread, salad and baked potato . We just exchanged cards. He made mine because he hasn't been out lately. Too hot. But that is the way we like it. I'll have to tell him he is a beet bigot. He thinks we are funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is were abortion is headed. Did I tell you that a missionary couple from China came to church this past Sunday. They were talking about freedom we have here in US is not in China.
> A woman can only have 1 child. After that she has to go to have a ultra sound every month just to make sure she is not pregnant. If she is she had to abort. No choice. So sad the millions that have been murdered by laws.


I'm crying too. China is still very harsh with respect for human life and Christians (or others of faith) are still at risk in China.

I wonder if the pro-choice people will speak out against Dawkins statement that it is immoral to knowingly give birth to babies with Downs or other conditions that don't meet his criteria for being worthy humans.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


 :lol: You were a cute couple back then too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You were a cute couple back then too!


Thank you! That is what everyone told us. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.
> 
> My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect.
> 
> I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


Your DH is exactly right Yarnie, sometimes you just really need to have a good cry and get all the emotion out. Those are good tears as you remember your Dad and share with your brother. It was such a thoughtful thing for your brother to do and I think it must have made him feel very good to know how much you loved his gift.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never read such a inhuman treatment that this man thinks. I wonder how many days he will have before his mind is clouded over with nothing.


Think of all the people who would never have been born if someone had the power to decide who was "perfect" enough to have a life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB I love your picture. You look so young and sweet. Hope you Anniv was a special day for both of you.


 Thank you.I was sweet and naive back then. We both were. God has been Good to us.He is the only boy I ever dated but a couple before him. He was the one chosen by God just for me. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me.
> Yes I made him shrimp and steak. I made his favorite french bread, salad and baked potato . We just exchanged cards. He made mine because he hasn't been out lately. Too hot. But that is the way we like it. I'll have to tell him he is a beet bigot. He thinks we are funny.


Sounds like a perfect evening! Sometimes DH has made cards for me too and they're my favourites. DH thinks we're funny too -- he asks "what's new with your bloggers?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


I wondered if that was you two. Such a cute picture!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have flag earrings, too.
> 
> The Tea Party rallies left no mess at all in D.C. We'll do like that - follow the example of our elders! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.
> 
> My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect.
> 
> I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


So nice - nice brother, nice husband.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy, Ronnie's friend is here with a little help to deal with that pesky little noise maker buzzing in the background.


Go, kitty!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Jane - it's here on pg 177.
> 
> Hugs, KPG.


What did you think? I don't see any comments from anyone so guess it was either to "bad" or no one was interested in her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, ladies, I don't have time to read as only on 270, but friend sent this so thought you would enjoy:
> 
> KFC has the Hillary Special.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm crying too. China is still very harsh with respect for human life and Christians (or others of faith) are still at risk in China.
> 
> I wonder if the pro-choice people will speak out against Dawkins statement that it is immoral to knowingly give birth to babies with Downs or other conditions that don't meet his criteria for being worthy humans.


Yes the missionary couple are teachers there. They said they can't witness to them about Christ but the Chinese know they are Christians and ask them questions and for their prayers. China is the fastest growing place for Christians in the movement even in persecution . Islam fastest growing religion in Europe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think about that. I can't either. Too sad.


For a long time, they only kept the baby boys. Infanticide. Now the young men have a shortage of women. What goes 'round comes 'round.

Horrible, I know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me.
> Yes I made him shrimp and steak. I made his favorite french bread, salad and baked potato . We just exchanged cards. He made mine because he hasn't been out lately. Too hot. But that is the way we like it. I'll have to tell him he is a beet bigot. He thinks we are funny.


It sounds very nice. The kind of celebration we like, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Think of all the people who would never have been born if someone had the power to decide who was "perfect" enough to have a life.


So true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> For a long time, they only kept the baby boys. Infanticide. Now the young men have a shortage of women. What goes 'round comes 'round.
> 
> Horrible, I know.


I knew they killed the girls. Can you imagine? So terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you.I was sweet and naive back then. We both were. God has been Good to us.He is the only boy I ever dated but a couple before him. He was the one chosen by God just for me. :-D


A match made in heaven. Those were sweet, innocent times. We were lucky to grow up then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew they killed the girls. Can you imagine? So terrible.


I can't imagine. Don't even want to think about it. I believe God protects those little ones so they don't even experience it. I think He whisks them away with Him before the deed is done.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.
> 
> My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect.
> 
> I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


Yarnie,


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Duly noted Gifty.
> Will be gone for a while.... weather is looking bad. I can hear thunder in the distance, so will have to bring in my laundry from outside.
> What a summer washout we`ve had....literally!


WBee, did you weather the storms, A -okay?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Al Sharpton is giving the eulogy at Michael Brown's funeral on Monday. That ought to be something else.


Deplorable.

However, I love your new avatar, Solo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm sure Obama came back to meet with Holder before Holder left for Ferguson. It would have saved the taxpayers a lot of money if Holder went to MA before heading out for MO. Just saying'.


I'm not certain about that though, because 0 had his jaunt back from his vacation to the WH planned nearly two weeks ago. Was Ferguson even on the radar screen then?

Sounds like 0 had a fund raiser to me or something very pressing which had nothing to do with the USA in order to break into his golf game and vaca.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Watching Gen. Dempsey and Sec of Def. I think someone is drugging the whole administration. I guess obama told them to look relaxed, stay cool.
> 
> Where is the determination? Where is the gusto? Where is the American spirit? OMG - it's not there.
> 
> ...


I was sick to my stomach listening to our weak kneed SecofDfnse.

The entire Admin needs to be removed from office. NONE of them do their job!

Did anyone listen to the K.T. McFarland videos I posted? - she, among many others have told 0 what is necessary to defeat ISIS. Not ONE in the present Admin has a clue. I've heard many top ranking military personnel tell of how 0 refuses to listen to the advice or take briefings with the top military brass, and ignores what they tell him and advise him to do. The world is ablaze and our feckless Commander-in-Chief is nowhere to be found other than living it up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They have such small, petty minds ,,,


What has it been two summers and still no pictures of the Lib's trip to MN? It guess this year is out too. :-D

We all know it never happened and they are such horrible liars, but they thought we believed them.

R - I - G - H - T ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK - OK - already - give me a break KPG - if it'll make you happy --- well --- I'll share my chocolate & other good stuff with you - you sent me cookies & coasters - so guess I've gotta prove to all y'all KPers I'm as big a person as you are. Just give me a head's up so I can stock up on the good stuff. Will gladly share Tennessee info with any of you 'cause I love this state so much. It's the best.


OK, truce. We'll work together and plan a fab gathering.

Seriously, we shall.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> ooh wombatty is back again. It must be so lonely sitting on the KP court judging others while making herself so perfect.
> Be careful you don`t break your arm patting yourself on the back.
> And that is the last time I address you batty. You are nobody, nothing to me.
> Spew your hatred all you like I won`t reply


It's Lisa - ignore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The NY Daily News front cover today. Says it all doesn`t it


Yes, WB, but he put down those clubs long enough to call Ferguson & now he sent Holder to investigate & stir up trouble!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Wombat, You spent a few months on this thread after you endured hatred, pettiness, cattiness and snark from others. They let you have it day in and day out. Now you speak of sophistication of mind. That's truely ironic and bold.


She told me she was 'shy' and didn't feel she could post here on Denim until I brought her in by the hand.

It's Lisa, the mole, out of her black hole, just like sweet little BR.

yawn


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What has it been two summers and still no pictures of the Lib's trip to MN? It guess this year's is out too. :-D
> 
> We all know it never happened and they are such horrible liars, but they thought we believed them.
> 
> R - I - G - H - T ....


No, they did not take a trip as it was just all talk! I never believed them at all!

Remember Meercat said she tried to find the bunch, but they were not to be found! They lied!

I haven't heard from Meerkat in ages, but those AOW sure attacked her. Guess she had better things to do with her job!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty... you have a PM. A real one, not a made up one like some seem to be obsessed by.


Thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is where abortion is headed. Did I tell you that a missionary couple from China came to church this past Sunday. They were talking about freedom we have here in US is not in China.
> A woman can only have 1 child. After that she has to go to have a ultra sound every month just to make sure she is not pregnant. If she is she had to abort. No choice. So sad the millions that have been murdered by laws.


I've been to China on vacation. Went to a cemetery of all the aborted girl babies and those that were murdered after being born. It was one of the saddest places I've ever visited. I will never forget it, and it was enormous in size as well. Tears your heart out simply because of a mandated govt law about gender and 'one' too many.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


Cute - nice to use on your Anniversary. I hope you had a happy day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.
> 
> My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect.
> 
> I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


Sad, but a good crying-your-eyes-out session will actually refresh you and make each day pass a touch easier. You'll never forget your beloved Dad, but your memories will last too. My continued prayers for you Yarnie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She told me she was 'shy' and didn't feel she could post here on Denim until I brought her in by the hand.
> 
> It's Lisa, the mole, out of her black hole, just like sweet little BR.
> 
> yawn


Thanks as I have wondered if Wombat wasn't Vocal Lisa as the AOW lie about everything so VL decided to make up a new name So we would feel sorry for her & she could infiltrate DP as our friend which happened until Square poop started her bad mouthing us--especially me!

We know who you are so you are up this creek!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: another beet bigot! That's an interesting avatar CB, who is on the bikes?
> 
> Did you and DH get your shrimp dinner today?


love our beetbigots (BBs)? and the swat team on call too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Getting tired, keeping all of my friends on my prayers. Goodnight!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What did you think? I don't see any comments from anyone so guess it was either to "bad" or no one was interested in her!


Actually, I didn't give it much thought. It barely make me grin, because I don't care to hear anything about her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, they did not take a trip as it was just all talk! I never believed them at all!
> 
> Remember Meercat said she tried to find the bunch, but they were not to be found! They lied!
> 
> I haven't heard from Meerkat in ages, but those AOW sure attacked her. Guess she had better things to do with her job!


I'd forgotten about her. We've lost one or two other good friends throughout the madness. I'll have to search some of them out and see what they are up to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Getting tired, keeping all of my friends on my prayers. Goodnight!


Good night, me too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I recieved such a wonderful gift from my brother.
> 
> My Dad's picture in his uniform all his medals from World War two, his dog tags and a special chain which says a true American Hero. Brother had it done to give to Dad, but Dad did not get to see it. So brother told me we are to share it. I get it for one year then he gets it one year ect.
> 
> I just spent time bawling my eyes out looking at it. Hubby was so good said cry you have not really cried with what you lost. Egads I feel like that is all I have been doing. But he said no you cry in sperts. You don't cry the way you should.Well today I did. Holding that frame and seeing his face and all of the medals that My brother and I shared with each other. Wish so much Dad had gotten to see it.


You have the most amazing hubby yarnie. He is so wise in what he said. I love what your Brother did, and it`s so understandable why you are so on such an emotional roller coaster right now. It`s so lovely of your brother to let you go first with your beloved Dads memory frame. I`m sure your Dad has seen it. He`s around you everywhere. He knows.

Thursday hasn`t been the best day for me. It would have been my darling Dads Birthday....he would have been 71 yesterday. So when you made this post about your Dad I can honestly say I understand what you`re going through, and I`ll grieve right along with you. ♥♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol:


CB, is this you in your avatar?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that is a good idea. Last time I was in D.C the Beach Boys had been there. What a mess there was from the concert. By the time we got out of the Smithsonian the mess was gone. We will have a parade but clean up our mess. Can't wait. I have some flag earrings I can wear. :XD:


I have flag earrings, flag "brooch", shirt & small flag I knitted -it has a pin on the back of it so I can pin it on different things. Get a lot of compliments re: the knitted flag. Oh, also have small flag pins I make from safety pins & small beads. Gave 1 to the Governor's wife a few weeks ago. She seemed to like it, pinned on her shirt then & there. I love our US flag.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


You both look totally cool. Is this the '70s or '80s?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is where abortion is headed. Did I tell you that a missionary couple from China came to church this past Sunday. They were talking about freedom we have here in US is not in China.
> A woman can only have 1 child. After that she has to go to have a ultra sound every month just to make sure she is not pregnant. If she is she had to abort. No choice. So sad the millions that have been murdered by laws.


I met a young mother in the grocery store yesterday. A local young woman. Her daughter was with her. The daughter is 10. Parents adopted her from China when she was 17 months old. Parents already had 2 "natural birth" sons & wanted a daughter. Darling little girl. I think the 1 child rule still applies in China, I know it applied when I was there. Families only want boys. Many times if the 1st born is a girl she is literally given away - sometimes to an orphanage, many times newborn baby girls are literally placed on the side of the road. I understand years from now this will be a major problem in China 'cause there are going to be so many more males than women. If you notice, many babies adopted from China are girls, not boys.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


Oh, I asked you later about your avatar.....how absolutely adorable are you 2?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got lost on catching up with the post. That is dh and me when we were dating. My mother would die if she knew her front yard ever looked like that with no bushes.We hadn't been in the house long when that picture was taken. That was my little sister's tricycle.


Oh, I asked you later about your avatar.....how absolutely adorable are you 2?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so sorry everyone, I just can`t get on the beets train. it will just have to leave the station without me.

In my minds eye I still see little chopped cubes of beets on my plate of salad when I was in school. It was the only school meal I detested.

My Dad use to pickle his own red cabbage and onions during the autumn and store them in massive glass jars. They were to die for. The red cabbage was so crunchy and thickly cut. And the onions were so full of pickling spice and special pickling vinegar that the fumes could clear sinuses within a 50 yard radius!! And the onions were huge. We used to spend hours peeling those things. All the watery eyes was worth it though - they were fantastic.

But pickled beets....ugh.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you! That is what everyone told us. :lol:


What year was your photo taken?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, truce. We'll work together and plan a fab gathering.
> 
> Seriously, we shall.


You're on KPG....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> You both look totally cool. Is this the '70s or '80s?


1969 or 70


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> What year was your photo taken?


1969 or 70.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie,


Jane, that's a beautiful quote.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not certain about that though, because 0 had his jaunt back from his vacation to the WH planned nearly two weeks ago. Was Ferguson even on the radar screen then?
> 
> Sounds like 0 had a fund raiser to me or something very pressing which had nothing to do with the USA in order to break into his golf game and vaca.


I'm sure we'll find out - obama being so transparent and all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I was sick to my stomach listening to our weak kneed SecofDfnse.
> 
> The entire Admin needs to be removed from office. NONE of them do their job!
> 
> Did anyone listen to the K.T. McFarland videos I posted? - she, among many others have told 0 what is necessary to defeat ISIS. Not ONE in the present Admin has a clue. I've heard many top ranking military personnel tell of how 0 refuses to listen to the advice or take briefings with the top military brass, and ignores what they tell him and advise him to do. The world is ablaze and our feckless Commander-in-Chief is nowhere to be found other than living it up.


He should be removed from office for incompetence.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I was sick to my stomach listening to our weak kneed SecofDfnse.
> 
> The entire Admin needs to be removed from office. NONE of them do their job!
> 
> Did anyone listen to the K.T. McFarland videos I posted? - she, among many others have told 0 what is necessary to defeat ISIS. Not ONE in the present Admin has a clue. I've heard many top ranking military personnel tell of how 0 refuses to listen to the advice or take briefings with the top military brass, and ignores what they tell him and advise him to do. The world is ablaze and our feckless Commander-in-Chief is nowhere to be found other than living it up.


K.T. McFarland is outstanding.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She told me she was 'shy' and didn't feel she could post here on Denim until I brought her in by the hand.
> 
> It's Lisa, the mole, out of her black hole, just like sweet little BR.
> 
> yawn


I was never sure of who she was. I actually thought she was Susan 'whatever the rest of her name is' for awhile, then I just got bored with the whole thing and went on to important things. I did know that Betsy was fake. VL's browser's must be screaming out for a rest. Thanks for the info.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Where has Biden been? Is he dead somewhere and no one at the WH has missed him yet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1969 or 70.


Sweet picture CB, nice of you to avatar it in celebration of your long successful marriage. I love it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Today is officially our first day back from our trip because the real first day I woke up with such a wicked sore throat that it felt like I was swallowing shards of glass. I finally getting past it though because I feel more like a human being than a sword swallower today!

Also our DD and SIL who have been here (coming and going camping) since June went home yesterday to Florida. Even though I'm glad to have the house to ourselves, I already miss them...they are such fun and tell the greatest stories. Plus while we were gone, they cleaned the house, washed all the windows, inside and out, and painted the bench that sits in the woods behind the house. It was a serious job too...they took it all apart, sanded the wood, flipped the boards to put the best side up, painted the wrought iron black and the boards a sort of cranberry red and then put it all back together. It looks brand new! They're the perfect house guests!

So, I'll get my act together and tell you about England, Ireland, and Scotland soon...maybe I'll do a travelogue, day by day and let the pictures tell the story.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Al Sharpton is giving the eulogy at Michael Brown's funeral on Monday. That ought to be something else.


Racism is big business for Al and Jesse.
I love your avatar, make me smile.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I choose to interpret it in the way in which it was intended - the correct way!


Me too. it a mystrey where they are. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Somebody needs to keep it all straight and we nominated you. :-D CB has admitted she, too, likes the Mounties. I do so hope GG doesn't hide the ice cream in her bra. Oh my, that will never work. Note to self: get a separate freezer for the ice cream in the camper.


you are funny but it is true maybe we all should get one freezer I mean. GG would fall over with ice cream over load. Plus she would have an awful melt down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to get on our meet there. I'll need to work with GG - pray for me. :-D I hope she'll share info about her state since she isn't too keen on sharing her chocolate!


Oh it sound like such fun. Can we post pictures?? So we can show how it is done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me either. Hil has a lot to answer for, and I don't see her as a shoe in with the DNC. She's already made a lot of mistakes, the last one, nearly fatal, of taking on 0.


But you have to admit it is fun to watch her get up and going going gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brutal....but oh so true
> Those fist bumps on the golf course mere minutes after 0 spoke made me so furious.


I am with you that was such a lack of respect for him and his famiy., The way that man died was I am sure very painful for that family, and to think that he was more worried about his golf.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Duly noted Gifty.
> Will be gone for a while.... weather is looking bad. I can hear thunder in the distance, so will have to bring in my laundry from outside.
> What a summer washout we`ve had....literally!


I agree this summer has not been kind has it. We are suppose to be in the 90's today, most of summer to cool. 
Hope weather did not turn bad with storms coming your way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been to China on vacation. Went to a cemetery of all the aborted girl babies and those that were murdered after being born. It was one of the saddest places I've ever visited. I will never forget it, and it was enormous in size as well. Tears your heart out simply because of a mandated govt law about gender and 'one' too many.


How sad. My girlfriend has adopted a baby from China that was left on the street.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I have wondered if Wombat wasn't Vocal Lisa as the AOW lie about everything so VL decided to make up a new name So we would feel sorry for her & she could infiltrate DP as our friend which happened until Square poop started her bad mouthing us--especially me!
> 
> We know who you are so you are up this creek!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Al Sharpton is giving the eulogy at Michael Brown's funeral on Monday. That ought to be something else.


Something else is right, the man is on an agenda to prove he is the a true racist. I wonder why all seem to listen and follow him. The whole groupie reminds me of Lemming's ready to go over the cliff to follow him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Watching Gen. Dempsey and Sec of Def. I think someone is drugging the whole administration. I guess obama told them to look relaxed, stay cool.
> 
> Where is the determination? Where is the gusto? Where is the American spirit? OMG - it's not there.
> 
> ...


Think your right Lobotomized seem a good description of it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Know exactly what you mean Yarnie.


Oh you can always find something to show the truth. :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh LL miss your post trying to catch up with all I miss yesterday. Starated on page 185 you ladies have to slow done a bit it's hard to catch up with all that is being posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: He doesn't know what a treat he is missing. My dh won't touch them either. :shock:


I was not a beet fan either until vitamin, then when tried them again love them. I really think when something in the body is lacking it tells us we crave what we really need to right its self.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This was interesting to me:

http://news.yahoo.com/katie-couric-interviews-siblings-of-slain-journalist-james-foley-070857840.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Watching Gen. Dempsey and Sec of Def. I think someone is drugging the whole administration. I guess obama told them to look relaxed, stay cool.
> 
> Where is the determination? Where is the gusto? Where is the American spirit? OMG - it's not there.
> 
> ...


I disagree, Bonnie. If we officially declare war on the Islamic wackos they'll be down on their knees praising Allah for such a blessing. It's just what they want--reason to intensify their attacks to the nth degree AND recruit volunteers by the tens of thousands.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like James Foley volunteered to die first.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Who came up with the "Al Sharptongue" and "Jessie Jackass" names? My congratulations...they are brilliant and spot on!

Where is Biden? Last mention was Wednesday when he was congratulating Al Roker on Al's birthday. Otherwise, the man is "non compos mentis"...not of sound mind!

Put me in the "I love beets" column! Boiled, roasted, pickled, soup, or salad with goat cheese, walnuts and a balsamic reduction dressing. HEAVENLY! 

Obama = Zero = no comment!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been to China on vacation. Went to a cemetery of all the aborted girl babies and those that were murdered after being born. It was one of the saddest places I've ever visited. I will never forget it, and it was enormous in size as well. Tears your heart out simply because of a mandated govt law about gender and 'one' too many.


Oh that must have been heart rending. I have read because of all the abortions black people are having, they going to see least of their race in the USA too. That is very sad to think you are doing it to your own.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your DH is exactly right Yarnie, sometimes you just really need to have a good cry and get all the emotion out. Those are good tears as you remember your Dad and share with your brother. It was such a thoughtful thing for your brother to do and I think it must have made him feel very good to know how much you loved his gift.


Thanks WCK I really have to stop posting about it. It is such a donwer for others on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie,


H Jayne thank you for that


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, they did not take a trip as it was just all talk! I never believed them at all!
> 
> Remember Meercat said she tried to find the bunch, but they were not to be found! They lied!
> 
> I haven't heard from Meerkat in ages, but those AOW sure attacked her. Guess she had better things to do with her job!


Yes I miss her and RU knitting and Thumper. Wasn't it Thumper whose son was in Afganstin? If so I am glad that he made it home safely. But miss her and the Twins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have the most amazing hubby yarnie. He is so wise in what he said. I love what your Brother did, and it`s so understandable why you are so on such an emotional roller coaster right now. It`s so lovely of your brother to let you go first with your beloved Dads memory frame. I`m sure your Dad has seen it. He`s around you everywhere. He knows.
> 
> Thursday hasn`t been the best day for me. It would have been my darling Dads Birthday....he would have been 71 yesterday. So when you made this post about your Dad I can honestly say I understand what you`re going through, and I`ll grieve right along with you. ♥♥


Oh WE Bee I am so sad for your lost. Thank you for the picture and You and I am sure are not alone. Just want right now for life to be as it was. But the Bible does say Blessed are they that Morn. So We are Blessed. Just hard isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I was never sure of who she was. I actually thought she was Susan 'whatever the rest of her name is' for awhile, then I just got bored with the whole thing and went on to important things. I did know that Betsy was fake. VL's browser's must be screaming out for a rest. Thanks for the info.


Ha that is another good one you ladies make me laugh with all you post on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Today is officially our first day back from our trip because the real first day I woke up with such a wicked sore throat that it felt like I was swallowing shards of glass. I finally getting past it though because I feel more like a human being than a sword swallower today!
> 
> Also our DD and SIL who have been here (coming and going camping) since June went home yesterday to Florida. Even though I'm glad to have the house to ourselves, I already miss them...they are such fun and tell the greatest stories. Plus while we were gone, they cleaned the house, washed all the windows, inside and out, and painted the bench that sits in the woods behind the house. It was a serious job too...they took it all apart, sanded the wood, flipped the boards to put the best side up, painted the wrought iron black and the boards a sort of cranberry red and then put it all back together. It looks brand new! They're the perfect house guests!
> 
> So, I'll get my act together and tell you about England, Ireland, and Scotland soon...maybe I'll do a travelogue, day by day and let the pictures tell the story.


Sorry you were sick after your return. But could you send your DD and SIL over I have a bench in the side yard that needs help to . How nice of them to do all that for you and to visit and and time with them to enjoy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Racism is big business for Al and Jesse.
> I love your avatar, make me smile.


Hi Gali agree with you about Al and Jeg z Isn't it funny how the double standard is applied to a few.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I caught up I final caught up wow how much time did that take an hour or so. 
Please slow done. How about one post every hour.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my, you guys need to slow down! What a person misses in a day! Gali...thanks for the wishes on the bakery. No word yet, but no worries because the building isn't any where near ready. 
My son is just traveling throughout Europe...no cooking things, that I know of. He has been in Copenhagen, Berlin. Prague. And is currently in Munich. He will be there for 6 days and then take the night train to Ameterdam. He doesn't share much. So I can't wait until he gets home, maybe, mid September. My middle son is meeting him in Dusseldorf September 1. Then they both go back to Prague. Guess why? To skydive!! I guess it's the cheapest, and best, place to skydive. 

Wendy...not a beet fan either! 

You are all right about O. I can't believe it. I understand the vacation thing, sort of, but why couldn't he just do something more low key. Couldn't he have spent the day with his family? Maybe brought the girls with him and all golfed together? Maybe shared a quiet luncheon enjoying one another's company? I don't get it

Yarnie...cry away. It is good for the soul. You have wise men giving you advise. 

WCK...nope, having started getting ready for Iceland yet. Won't be today either! 

Sorry for the long post, but you guys asked for it talking about so many things! I won't post anymore today since I need to get ready for my weekly visit with Bailey! Going to Story Hour, then I think to Cabellas to get a raincoat for the trip! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Today is officially our first day back from our trip because the real first day I woke up with such a wicked sore throat that it felt like I was swallowing shards of glass. I finally getting past it though because I feel more like a human being than a sword swallower today!
> 
> Also our DD and SIL who have been here (coming and going camping) since June went home yesterday to Florida. Even though I'm glad to have the house to ourselves, I already miss them...they are such fun and tell the greatest stories. Plus while we were gone, they cleaned the house, washed all the windows, inside and out, and painted the bench that sits in the woods behind the house. It was a serious job too...they took it all apart, sanded the wood, flipped the boards to put the best side up, painted the wrought iron black and the boards a sort of cranberry red and then put it all back together. It looks brand new! They're the perfect house guests!
> 
> So, I'll get my act together and tell you about England, Ireland, and Scotland soon...maybe I'll do a travelogue, day by day and let the pictures tell the story.


How wonderful of your daughter and son-in-law! You raised her right - and she chose well!!! Good all around. Isn't it gratifying when our children show us love and appreciation in such a way. Very nice, Gali.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh sorry, I lied. One more post! Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson--someone needs to tape their mouths shut. OR quit giving them camera time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Today is officially our first day back from our trip because the real first day I woke up with such a wicked sore throat that it felt like I was swallowing shards of glass. I finally getting past it though because I feel more like a human being than a sword swallower today!
> 
> Also our DD and SIL who have been here (coming and going camping) since June went home yesterday to Florida. Even though I'm glad to have the house to ourselves, I already miss them...they are such fun and tell the greatest stories. Plus while we were gone, they cleaned the house, washed all the windows, inside and out, and painted the bench that sits in the woods behind the house. It was a serious job too...they took it all apart, sanded the wood, flipped the boards to put the best side up, painted the wrought iron black and the boards a sort of cranberry red and then put it all back together. It looks brand new! They're the perfect house guests!
> 
> So, I'll get my act together and tell you about England, Ireland, and Scotland soon...maybe I'll do a travelogue, day by day and let the pictures tell the story.


I'm glad you're feeling a little better; I think the recycled air on planes irritates the breathing passages. Looking forward to hearing all about your trip and seeing the pics.

And what a wonderful treat to come home to a warm welcome from dd & sil AND a sparkling house. If they ever want to house sit on the Island .....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This was interesting to me:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/katie-couric-interviews-siblings-of-slain-journalist-james-foley-070857840.html


That is so sad. 
But found Obama's speech two face. He will go after all that kill American's.

Seem Benghazi does not come to mind any more at least to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I have wondered if Wombat wasn't Vocal Lisa as the AOW lie about everything so VL decided to make up a new name So we would feel sorry for her & she could infiltrate DP as our friend which happened until Square poop started her bad mouthing us--especially me!
> 
> We know who you are so you are up this creek!


Yes, but doesn't it say something good about this thread that she was treated well until she suddenly came on nasty. And it was such a dramatic switch - gone for a while - then back and mad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Who came up with the "Al Sharptongue" and "Jessie Jackass" names? My congratulations...they are brilliant and spot on!
> 
> Where is Biden? Last mention was Wednesday when he was congratulating Al Roker on Al's birthday. Otherwise, the man is "non compos mentis"...not of sound mind!
> 
> ...


I think Biden is in hiding as he may be the next to distant's himself form the President, may want to run for next President. Even the thought of it make me laugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I miss her and RU knitting and Thumper. Wasn't it Thumper whose son was in Afganstin? If so I am glad that he made it home safely. But miss her and the Twins.


Yes, where have they all been? Busy, I'm sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so sad.
> But found Obama's speech two face. He will go after all that kill American's.
> 
> Seem Benghazi does come to mind any more at least to me.


I heard on NPR that we cannot fight the terrorists over there by dropping bombs. We must engage the people and help them. They said that we need to see what is going on in the "alley-ways". If BO fights by dropping bombs, forget it. And I bet that is what he will do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. I thought I had caught up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Gali agree with you about Al and Jeg z Isn't it funny how the double standard is applied to a few.


Jeg z? I am out of the loop, and that's probably for the best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh my, you guys need to slow down! What a person misses in a day! Gali...thanks for the wishes on the bakery. No word yet, but no worries because the building isn't any where near ready.
> My son is just traveling throughout Europe...no cooking things, that I know of. He has been in Copenhagen, Berlin. Prague. And is currently in Munich. He will be there for 6 days and then take the night train to Ameterdam. He doesn't share much. So I can't wait until he gets home, maybe, mid September. My middle son is meeting him in Dusseldorf September 1. Then they both go back to Prague. Guess why? To skydive!! I guess it's the cheapest, and best, place to skydive.
> 
> Wendy...not a beet fan either!
> ...


Oh that sounds like so much fun for the both of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jeg z? I am out of the loop, and that's probably for the best.


Jesse Jackson :thumbup: no your not out of the loop you are better at it then I am. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You have the most amazing hubby yarnie. He is so wise in what he said. I love what your Brother did, and it`s so understandable why you are so on such an emotional roller coaster right now. It`s so lovely of your brother to let you go first with your beloved Dads memory frame. I`m sure your Dad has seen it. He`s around you everywhere. He knows.
> 
> Thursday hasn`t been the best day for me. It would have been my darling Dads Birthday....he would have been 71 yesterday. So when you made this post about your Dad I can honestly say I understand what you`re going through, and I`ll grieve right along with you. ♥♥


So sorry for your hard day yesterday Wendy. You lost your parents when they were still so young too. All those special days or little things that bring back a memory are extra hard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jesse Jackson :thumbup: no your not out of the loop you are better at it then I am. :thumbup:


Oh! Thanks for filling me in on the Reverend. Maybe I'm just loopy - and i am this morning for sure. Got up too early or something. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How sad. My girlfriend has adopted a baby from China that was left on the street.


So good of her - lucky baby.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning friends. Not a good day for the weather. It`s all drizzly and humid outside.
Late last night before I went to bed I was folding laundry and making a mental shopping list for hubby to do after work today. I was thinking of what I haven`t made for dinner in ages. ANd then it occurred to me....Sloppy Joes. When I gave the shopping list to hubby he read it and said 'yay cool'. Anyone would think I `m making filet mignon steak for dinner with the reaction I got lol.
Last night I made Cornish pasties for dinner (12) and got hubby to take half of them over to Bill next door. 
And talking of Bill he`s not a happy camper right now. Some deer got into his vegetable garden and ate his prized tomatoes. One of them was 4 pounds in weight...and that the one the deer targeted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry everyone, I just can`t get on the beets train. it will just have to leave the station without me.
> 
> In my minds eye I still see little chopped cubes of beets on my plate of salad when I was in school. It was the only school meal I detested.
> 
> ...


The red cabbage and onions both sound sooo good. Mom used to do pickled red cabbage too as well as sauerkraut with white cabbage. Do you still pickle cabbage and onion?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am still crying over my parents. Mom's been gone 20 years and dad 7. Oh, how I miss them. Wendy and Yarnlady have a good cry. It helps. I am so sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Think your right Lobotomized seem a good description of it all.


It was bad. Pathetic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard on NPR that we cannot fight the terrorists over there by dropping bombs. We must engage the people and help them. They said that we need to see what is going on in the "alley-ways". If BO fights by dropping bombs, forget it. And I bet that is what he will do.


Trouble with OB is he drops more then bomb's .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Trouble with OB is he drops more then bomb's .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-282372-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

